# Ibanez NAMM 2020



## Leviathus

Can't believe it's almost November and this thread hasn't been started, shame on you all!

Wishes? Leaks? Info?....all the usual stuff.

All i've heard so far is there's something different coming for the JEM line that's been shrouded in secrecy (I'm hoping for a new MIJ UV too), and there's that whole "custom shop" thing apparently coming. We shall see...


----------



## mike1033

Wishes? I wish they'd do something with the S series...

Edit: Guess I should clarify, something new with the prestige line, by new I mean a 7 lol.
S7 with a lo pro edge, Mmmmm


----------



## 27InchScale

The universe will be 30 in 2020 I believe. Created in 89’ but mass produced and sold in 90’. So a 30th Anniversary should be in the works. Maybe a MIJ UV, maybe something Lochness green? Well green actually. As only JEMs were Lochness green. Im personally hoping for a unbranded Korn K-7 reissue that has all the same specs, no K7 inlay and new colors. That would be epic. Thats my taste though.lol I also am shocked there is no leaks so far.


----------



## Siggevaio

I would like to see:

J custom AZ
Fixed bridge J custom and less tree of life-inlays
New S series prestige models
Ebony fretboards, preferably without inlays.


----------



## Hollowway

I'm hoping for more crazy stuff. I love their bass stuff that's off the wall, yet still production. Their really nice guitars are way out of my price range, but their cool basses are surprisingly affordable.


----------



## c7spheres

All I want from them is an Rga 7 string with a lo pro edge, blank black ebony fretboard, with EMG's, Duncan or Fishman soapbar pickups. Oh, and a heavy basswood body. Enough cheap fake mahogany already. I've been pestering them for literally 20 years now. After about 5 years they finally came out with an Rga but never a blank black ebony board model with a LoPro in a 7 string. The closest they came was a $4k J-custom 6 string with a TOL inlay. I think they purposely aren't building it to piss me off. Yep, It's all a conspiracy against me  If they come out with this I will buy two of them and have my tech mod them. I can't believe Ibanez's never ending, infinitely bad taste in guitars and colors, which would be understandable if you at least made the obvious basic plain stuff people want. At least come out with an Rg-752 with a blank black ebony board so I can part it out. 
- All I want is that neck. Basically an Rg7-cst neck, 3 or 5pc, I don't care. Preferably 3. That's it. If only one thing ever came out from Ibanez ever again, That's all I would want. The only way to improve that neck is to make it a top mount nut. Keep the volute too. I have no doubt if they offer it they will screw it up somehow, like with the skunk stripe and no volute on the Iron label necks and a 400mm raidus instead of the 430. They always do enough to peek you're interest and then do something to totally screw it up and break the deal for you. I have no doubt this year will be any different. Why is it so impossible to get something so freaking basic? There's a ton of people that want it and their all asking you to do less work. End of crybaby rant.


----------



## diagrammatiks

they fix the parallel fret on their multi scale 6/7s and then come out with a multi scale S. hooray.


----------



## Mathemagician

More Wizard 3 necks on prestige guitars.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

I second the wild bass stuff, but I really want the bass VII back but more affordable like the sc6crossover. 10 string haha and a rerelease of the 12 string RG. Also an HSH XL 7 but in the standard or iron label line. Oh but most of all my dream guitar a semi hollow 7 string 35.5 scale like the AS73-7


----------



## bmth4111

Agree give us a blank ebony board on 7 lo pro trem.


----------



## Dayn

I missed my chance on the AFJ957 and AEL207. I'd like to see a 7- and 8-string jazz and acoustic guitar.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Isn't the big Ibanez 2020 rumour the new "J-Custom - Custom Shop" ?

Steve Vai has said he's doing "something big" for 2020 as well.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Never gonna happen, but anyway: fixed bridge Prestige AZ with tilted headstock.


----------



## DwarfOverlord

I'd love a RGD71AL/RGA71AL but with a 26.5" scale length


----------



## couverdure

Lemonbaby said:


> Never gonna happen, but anyway: fixed bridge Prestige AZ with tilted headstock.








Josh Rand's custom AZ with a Gibraltar bridge. I would love to see Ibanez do production models like this (the finish is something up to your taste though).


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Well, since even BC Rich is starting to make production models with evertune, I'd like to see one or two axion label/prestige models with this option, but my hopes are pretty low


----------



## cip 123

mike1033 said:


> Wishes? I wish they'd do something with the S series...
> 
> Edit: Guess I should clarify, something new with the prestige line, by new I mean a 7 lol.
> S7 with a lo pro edge, Mmmmm


They did exactly that just a couple years back - https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/S5527


----------



## odibrom

mike1033 said:


> Wishes? I wish they'd do something with the S series...
> 
> Edit: Guess I should clarify, something new with the prestige line, by new I mean a 7 lol.
> S7 with a lo pro edge, Mmmmm



We're on the same page here. Would love it also not to cost a eye or a kidney...



cip 123 said:


> They did exactly that just a couple years back - https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/S5527



Yeah, I missed that train because I grabbed an RG2027XVV instead. I had to... My funds aren't that healthy so I can grab 2x guitars per year...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Give me 7 string AZ


----------



## Musiscience

Just new solid metallic colours for the 2204 AZ. Maybe a SSS version too?


----------



## StevenC

Dear Ibanez, 

Maxxas. Please. Just the Maxxas. Nothing else is that cool. But extra strings on it if you can. If you can't that's OK too. Loads of frets. Maxxas. Please. Maxxas

Sincerely, 
StevenC
Future Maxxas owner


----------



## teqnick

I'm guessing the Iron Label and Axiom lines will get more love, but i'd love to see those options make their way onto a premium or prestige. It's also completely fathomable that they release production models similar to the recent Axe Palace runs (Refinished RGDUCS, XL, etc). I'm actually hoping for that, though I will say, I really liked last year's releases for the most part. The RG5120 is still on my purchase list!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Prestige Halberd.


----------



## Deep Blue

Xiphos with Edge or Lo-pro, 6 or 7 string is fine.
RGA with Edge or Lo-pro and without tree of life.


----------



## Aliascent

RGRT421 but in white , an updated RGR08LTD / RG2610. Simple stuff.

And a Xiphos.


----------



## BusinessMan

The iron label xiphos to come back with a 7 string option. I’ve been really wanting a pointy metal axe lately


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

Dear Ibanez,
Enough ERG’s. The market is over saturated with enough/too many options.....start going back to making the BEST 7 strings at the BEST prices like you used to....

One way: BRING BACK THE IBANEZ CUSTOM SHOP FOR THE MASSES!


----------



## oracles

All I want is a 7 string Xiphos with a lo pro and 26.5" scale and reverse inline headstock.


----------



## Fabxxxyyy

I'm a simple guy.
Just graphite (or compensated) nuts and stainless steel frets for everybody.


----------



## Kaura

Not really into Ibanez anymore but if they released a Prestige seven-string RG with with Gray Nickel finish then I'd might be interested.


----------



## jephjacques

expecting more poplar burl veneers, fishmans in everything, and nobody in this thread to be satisfied


----------



## odibrom

jephjacques said:


> expecting more... blablabla... and nobody in this thread to be satisfied


THIS!


----------



## Metropolis

Prestige RGD with 6 or 7 strings, and Prestige RGA with hardtail bridge, more 5000-series with stainless steel frets. Satin finishes with interesting colors which are not trying hard to look too trendy, like they did with Axion Labels. When Ibanez does these flashy modern looking finishes in more metal oriented lines they always have a wrong shade of colors in my eye. For example Transparent Fluorescent Green, Surreal Blue Burst, Northern Lights Burst and Indigo Aurora Burst Flat fall into this category.

Maybe more marble finishes like Frozen Ocean. I would need something flashy, but not too 80's looking... solid satin finishes or sparkle would cover that. More stealthy and metal looking AZ would be also cool, but probably not gonna happen... But most of these are almost custom level wishes and combinations like these almost never become reality.

There is only five... or six guitar models with poplar burl tops and four with Fishmans in 2019 catalog. Fishmans only being in 5000-series Prestige guitars and Axion Label. So in my opinion line up isn't too packed with those features.



Kaura said:


> Not really into Ibanez anymore but if they released a Prestige seven-string RG with with Gray Nickel finish then I'd might be interested.



That's one boring color, but with right fretboard wood and hardware or pickup color/covers it would look classy.


----------



## mrpanoff

Siggevaio said:


> less tree of life-inlays



you wish


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MOAR tree of life inlays!!!

And 

MOAR disappearing pyramid inlays

And 

MOAR monkey grips

And 

MOAR swirls


----------



## c7spheres

odibrom said:


> Yeah, I missed that train because I grabbed an RG2027XVV instead. I had to... My funds aren't that healthy so I can grab 2x guitars per year...



I can take that rg2027xvv off your hands for you. I'd even be willing to buy just the neck and give an rg7620 neck and money in it's place. Then you can affford another guitar. What do you say?


----------



## Metropolis

Steve Vai can keep his stupid inlays


----------



## bastardbullet

I’d really love to see the S5527QFX in dark purple doom burst make a comeback. Maybe this time with BKP juggernauts or aftermath’s? Axion label RGA71AL and RGD61AL almost caused me a bankrupt this year, i would definitely love to have another crisis for this one too.


----------



## Deep Blue

_MonSTeR_ said:


> MOAR tree of life inlays!!!
> 
> And
> 
> MOAR disappearing pyramid inlays
> 
> And
> 
> MOAR monkey grips
> 
> And
> 
> MOAR swirls


Unfortunately for me the only thing on that list I wouldn't really like outside of a SV sig is the tree of life, and that happens to be the only thing that they ever put on non-SV models.

Swirls are easily one of my favourite finishes, and the disappearing pyramid is probably my favourite inlay ever. I can take or leave the monkey grip, but you could put it on any RG and it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Bigredjm15

New korn model, my guess is a RGA body style, recent interview with Munky mentioned how much he liked the Jake Bowen model.
My personal want, is the Munky paw print guitar back in the 90's. I would load a picture if I could find a good one. Had the paw print at the 12th fret, white hardware. Cool guitar.


----------



## Bigredjm15

New korn model, my guess is a RGA body style, recent interview with Munky mentioned how much he liked the Jake Bowen model.
My personal want, is the Munky paw print guitar back in the 90's. I would load a picture if I could find a good one. Had the paw print at the 12th fret, white hardware. Cool guitar.


----------



## Bigredjm15

New korn model, my guess is a RGA body style, recent interview with Munky mentioned how much he liked the Jake Bowen model.
My personal want, is the Munky paw print guitar back in the 90's. I would load a picture if I could find a good one. Had the paw print at the 12th fret, white hardware. Cool guitar.


----------



## Bigredjm15

Sorry about that, internet glitched here and posted it 3 times.....


----------



## c7spheres

Is he finally learnign the benefits of an arshtop? Good for him. To bad It will have some stupid inlay on it, be made of mahogany and cost a fortune.


----------



## Leviathus

Metropolis said:


> Steve Vai can keep his stupid inlays


----------



## mrpanoff

Bigredjm15 said:


> My personal want, is the Munky paw print guitar back in the 90's. I would load a picture if I could find a good one. Had the paw print at the 12th fret, white hardware. Cool guitar.



The blue one w/binding?


----------



## Bigredjm15

Yeah it was blue, white binding, white hardware, white pawprint on the neck, it was a really cool guitar. Last I remember seeing it was synday big day out


----------



## bmth4111

Yeah if munky could just leave that 12th fret alone. Things would be great.

And the vine inlay on "custom" ibanezes is just disgusting. It's like a tattoo artist forcing you to get a tramp stamp.


----------



## ICSvortex

If they could FINALLY bring the ALT30 to europe, THAT would be great.
They have been released to america for 2 years now i think and i cant get my hands on one


----------



## AwakenNoMore

I just want a fucking lefty S series model preferably not goddamn black or red.


----------



## Xaios

ITT: Ibanez has to make their guitars _both_ more and less flashy, and has to somehow do both without doing one or the other.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

With the success of the small Prestige runs, and with more dealers getting in on it, I don't really think there's much to ask for. 

I mean, if you want something really bad, find a handful more folks that want it and have dealer put an order in. 

Sure, easier said than done, but if you can't find a half dozen guys who want the same guitar across all the forums and social media, than its probably obvious why that guitar isn't being made to begin with. 

As for my own wants, I'd say the only thing I'd be interested in are reissues of the old pre-98' UVs. That's all I really play Ibanez wise these days. 

As for what I've heard through the grapevine. There will probably be a couple new 5k series models, and greater distribution of the 3k stuff. Color refreshes ahoy. That's all I can share.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> As for what I've heard through the grapevine. There will probably be a couple new 5k series models, and greater distribution of the 3k stuff. Color refreshes ahoy. That's all I can share.



This is 5k/3k like $5k/$3k, or is this a model series code?

EDIT: ah, found it for myself. I was hoping for a high-end universe model myself so went down that route, not that I was shooting for $5k, but that's what they seem to put them out as.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> This is 5k/3k like $5k/$3k, or is this a model series code?



Series.

5k: RG5220/RG5120
3k: RG3070/RG3327

The "upgrade" Prestige series basically.

Right now the 5k stuff is global, and 3k is location locked. Next year there is likely going to be some shuffling of that, though model numbers might get a little jumbled. We'll see what it shakes out as.


----------



## Leviathus

MaxOfMetal said:


> As for my own wants, I'd say the only thing I'd be interested in are reissues of the old pre-98' UVs. That's all I really play Ibanez wise these days.



It'd be sweet if they just brought back all the UV's that were available in the early 90's. Don't see the MC happening though, and they sort of "reissued" the greendot/pwh as premiums fairly recently. The GR would be the obvious candidate. 

I think we'll most likely see something fresh for the 30th anniversary, just hope it has the square heel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> It'd be sweet if they just brought back all the UV's that were available in the early 90's. Don't see the MC happening though, and they sort of "reissued" the greendot/pwh as premiums fairly recently. The GR would be the obvious candidate.
> 
> I think we'll most likely see something fresh for the 30th anniversary, just hope it has the square heel.



I don't know what we're going to get, if anything UV related.

The PaW UVs were dogs, and Steve himself isn't really using UVs again. 

Really, another UV77RE run would be great. Or take one of the other original release models and give it the Sugi treatment. 

I don't want a Prestige level release. I'd prefer it to be something a little more special. If they do it regular Fujigen it's going to be disappointing.


----------



## Leviathus

I'm in the other boat, i think it's been far too long without a Fujigen UV.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> I'm in the other boat, i think it's been far too long without a Fujigen UV.



I just don't see Fujigen doing them right.

But I'm stupid picky about them. 

It would be nice to see a MIJ UV again, even if I wouldn't myself buy it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I won’t be buying anything but the current prestige offerings are exactly what I would have bought 6-7 years ago if they were available then so I’m looking forward to the NAMM announcements.


----------



## odibrom

c7spheres said:


> I can take that rg2027xvv off your hands for you. I'd even be willing to buy just the neck and give an rg7620 neck and money in it's place. Then you can affford another guitar. What do you say?



Lol, I very much appreciate your concern about my stable's well being in acquiring a new resident, but... errr... no.


----------



## Bdtunn

AwakenNoMore said:


> I just want a fucking lefty S series model preferably not goddamn black or red.



I’ll take anything at this point in a lefty S!!!


----------



## Seabeast2000

You guys have to do the Saber Dance to summon the forces.


----------



## possumkiller

Bring back the prestige SZ models!


----------



## Jeff

Non-Prestige guitars that aren't made of cheap Asian furniture wood would be nice.


----------



## Albake21

I'm looking forward to my yearly disappointment of no RGA or S Prestiges with Japan having amazing exclusives.


----------



## Vegetta

I wouldn't mind seeing a prestige hardtail RGD in white with Fishman Moderns or new colors for the RGD Multiscales.


----------



## gunshow86de

possumkiller said:


> Bring back the prestige SZ models!



...or the SC/S-classics


----------



## DeathbyDesign

I would like to see a 7 string AZ series.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

I want a revised Reb Beach model
I think they should reissue it but update it with a better AANJ, Lo Pro 7, and different pickups, but same design
And they should offer it in yellow, pink, orange/black tiger stripes, red white and blue polka dot and yellow and red bullseye/target symbols - ONLY 

Reb Beach model 7
Double Edge Piezo Lo Pro 7
Fishman Fluence Moderns (or a SRC set without saying its SRC)
Bone nut
Pyramid or crossbone inlays
Reverse headstock
24 or 27 frets
25.5” scale or 26” for 27 frets
Maple neck and fretboard
Neck through
Alder or swamp ash body

We’re just making up things right? Or am I totally just posting an incoherent request to ibanez?


----------



## ThePIGI King

Vegetta said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a prestige hardtail RGD in white with Fishman Moderns or new colors for the RGD Multiscales.


Ill say the inverse actually lol we need an RGD7 with a trem in the other lines. However, a used 2127 is cheaper than a new Iron Label, but still. Trems are disappearing and it's awful.

Think about it, a trem can be a fixed bridge, with literally coins or wood. But a hardtail cannot be easily changed to trem.

Also, 8 string trems please. I'll ask every year.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

ThePIGI King said:


> Ill say the inverse actually lol we need an RGD7 with a trem in the other lines. However, a used 2127 is cheaper than a new Iron Label, but still. Trems are disappearing and it's awful.
> 
> Think about it, a trem can be a fixed bridge, with literally coins or wood. But a hardtail cannot be easily changed to trem.
> 
> Also, 8 string trems please. I'll ask every year.


Sorry brotha but thats a big NO go on the 8 string trems: I bought the only model with an OFR and had to rid of it within hours (and sold it in days), they arent meant to float dude. It’s a bass(string).[no more 8s! 2228 and m80m are the best enuffznuff, get a custom 8 if u want ERGs honestly]

I agree with the first part though. TOTALLY. You are right on with a RGD7 with more Lo pro edge 7.....WTF why is everyone dropping Floyd?!!!!!* You are RIGHT ON dud*e


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

_MonSTeR_ said:


> MOAR tree of life inlays!!! And MOAR disappearing pyramid inlays And MOAR monkey grips And MOAR swirls



I see you're a man of culture!
--

OT- Give me a fixed bridge, S-series J-Custom 6 string with the TOL inlay and I'll give you my bank account login.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Sorry brotha but thats a big NO go on the 8 string trems


@cardinal has a number of them and he loves them, so maybe your gauges weren't good for you feel wise on the trem.

I'm pretty sure it'd be great. Rarely do I use dives on even the 6th string, but I do like using it to vibrato whole cords. Also I don't want to have to switch back and forth just to use a trem. And then I prefer the feel of them. I'm sure the 8th string is a bit finicky to set up sometimes with a floyd, but well worth it if you use them often as I like to.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Bring back the Halberd. 6 with Floyd? Baritone 6? Baritone 7? 7 with Floyd? I’d be into any of them. Falchion 7? Xiphos7?


----------



## Ivars V

RGD 8 string. Also, bring back Halberd and Xiphos.


----------



## cardinal

ThePIGI King said:


> @cardinal has a number of them and he loves them, so maybe your gauges weren't good for you feel wise on the trem.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it'd be great. Rarely do I use dives on even the 6th string, but I do like using it to vibrato whole cords. Also I don't want to have to switch back and forth just to use a trem. And then I prefer the feel of them. I'm sure the 8th string is a bit finicky to set up sometimes with a floyd, but well worth it if you use them often as I like to.



8s with a trem work just fine, but IME it really needs to lock at the nut. I just have not had luck otherwise.


----------



## trem licking

cardinal said:


> 8s with a trem work just fine, but IME it really needs to lock at the nut. I just have not had luck otherwise.


 I concur they absolutely work. Just as well as 6 or 7 strings. And yes, double locking or don't bother.


----------



## crg123

I feel like it's time for them to bring back the XV500... Two tone finish and all haha. (kidding. Not kidding)


----------



## GenghisCoyne

Totally the trendy thing right now, id like roasted maple necks and fingerboards on the weird basses.


----------



## c7spheres

odibrom said:


> Lol, I very much appreciate your concern about my stable's well being in acquiring a new resident, but... errr... no.



Ok then, If you ever change your mind, please keep me in mind. I only wants what's best for the guitar after all : )


----------



## sessionswan

How about a multiscale 7 in the Prestige line? I have an RGIF7 which is OK, haven't played an RGD71ALMS yet but I can't imagine the Axion series holds a candle to Prestige necks. So uh, Ibanez... Prestige multiscale 7 please?


----------



## Pneumeric

Ivars V said:


> RGD 8 string. Also, bring back Halberd and Xiphos.



10000% with you on the Xiphos. Let me cosplay Muhammed Suicmez for Halloween, Ibanez :'(


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

A Prestige Xiphos of almost any variation would be really nice to see, however unlikely.


----------



## InCasinoOut

I still want a damn Prestige FR, with a pickguard, bridge humbucker, neck single coil, maple neck. Shred Tele please.


----------



## Vyn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> A Prestige Xiphos of almost any variation would be really nice to see, however unlikely.



Given Ibanez recently let one of the old Muhammed LACS's out in the wild for a touring artist to use live, I reckon there's a chance we may see the Xiphos again.


----------



## Xaios

Honestly, what I want is pretty simple. Basically a plain Jane RG752, same colors and hardware as the normal ones, but with a mahogany body.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Prestige multi scale 7 string S/RGA series, 5 or 3 piece neck thru, blank black ebony(or richlite for all I care) board, fixed bridge, a few solid colors to choose from and under no circumstances any poplar burl whatsoever.

And some sort of 7 string SZ with a Hipshot or Gibraltar fixed bridge would be awesome.


----------



## Hollowway

ThePIGI King said:


> @cardinal has a number of them and he loves them, so maybe your gauges weren't good for you feel wise on the trem.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it'd be great. Rarely do I use dives on even the 6th string, but I do like using it to vibrato whole cords. Also I don't want to have to switch back and forth just to use a trem. And then I prefer the feel of them. I'm sure the 8th string is a bit finicky to set up sometimes with a floyd, but well worth it if you use them often as I like to.



Yeah, I have no problems with 8 string trems, either. My Floyd one is fine, and my Hipshot one is fine. I’d LOVE an Ibanez version, but it ain’t going to happen, so I’m not going to even wish for it.


----------



## JD27

FILTHnFEAR said:


> And some sort of 7 string SZ with a Hipshot or Gibraltar fixed bridge would be awesome.


I’d settle for new SZs period, but I doubt that’ll ever happen.


----------



## zimbloth

This J-Custom RG8820-GE small run just came out for anyone interested. It has stainless steel frets, ebony board, wenge neck, african mahogany body, Fishman pickups, etc:







More info on my website if anyone cares.


----------



## Decipher

Vai teased something on his Social Media a while back about the "For the Love of God" Universe.... Maybe it'll be a special SUGI run? https://www.instagram.com/p/B17ET8rnRNo/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
A 30th Anniversary Universe of some sort seems like a given. Ibanez has given 30th Anniversary models to others. Maybe "Bruno" is the 30th Anniversary model?

Last update to Munky's sigs was 2014 so maybe we'll see a new model? 

I would love to see the Iceman get some love/options..... Maybe even in Iron Label series? VOGG's been rep'n the Iceman HARD for years and now with Machine Head he's in front of WAY more audiences. Nili's got one for the Dethklok run.... We all remember the Meshuggah Iceman 8's.....


----------



## cardinal

Decipher said:


> Last update to Munky's sigs was 2014 so maybe we'll see a new model?



It'd be cool for a new Munky sig, but I have to say that the Apex200 is my all-time fav Ibanez 7. Really like the lo pro, alder body, and the block heel. It feels like an OG Universe but more solid and with the modern, wider neck. Cosmetics wouldn't have been my first choice, but eh, neither would the Green Dot scheme.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

cardinal said:


> It'd be cool for a new Munky sig, but I have to say that the Apex200 is my all-time fav Ibanez 7. Really like the lo pro, alder body, and the block heel. It feels like an OG Universe but more solid and with the modern, wider neck. Cosmetics wouldn't have been my first choice, but eh, neither would the Green Dot scheme.



Honestly didn't realize he switched to an Alder body from the Mahogany he was using. I always love the Munky sigs but haven't had one in years, last one I had was the Apex 1 with the "69" inlay.


----------



## lewis

Find a second hand xiphos and custom it to your specs.

Its what im doing.


----------



## mrpanoff

Bigredjm15 said:


> Yeah it was blue, white binding, white hardware, white pawprint on the neck, it was a really cool guitar. Last I remember seeing it was synday big day out



It's on Munky's instagram avatar right now)


----------



## mrpanoff

bmth4111 said:


> And the vine inlay on "custom" ibanezes is just disgusting. It's like a tattoo artist forcing you to get a tramp stamp.



Well said!


----------



## Vyn

lewis said:


> Find a second hand xiphos and custom it to your specs.
> 
> Its what im doing.



The problem is a) finding a second hand Xiphos because over the last couple of years they have vanished into obscurity and b) because of a), people are asking dumb prices for even a bolt-on 300 series.


----------



## c7spheres

mrpanoff said:


> It's on Munky's instagram avatar right now)


 I see him with an obviously custom rga with and evertune bridge and a blank black fretboard too. If they came out with that I'd be all over it, assuming they didn't mess it up somehow. Still prefer a LoPro though. I'm sensing a Munky Rga custom.


----------



## Leviathus

Decipher said:


> Vai teased something on his Social Media a while back about the "For the Love of God" Universe.... Maybe it'll be a special SUGI run? https://www.instagram.com/p/B17ET8rnRNo/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> A 30th Anniversary Universe of some sort seems like a given. Ibanez has given 30th Anniversary models to others. Maybe "Bruno" is the 30th Anniversary model?



I think they tried doing the Bruno re-creation for the 25th UV's but they couldn't for whatever reason, i remember Steve saying something like "attempts to recreate this guitar have been unsuccessful". Would be cool if they did, that guitar's sick.


----------



## Given To Fly

Leviathus said:


> I think they tried doing the Bruno re-creation for the 25th UV's but they couldn't for whatever reason, i remember Steve saying something like "attempts to recreate this guitar have been unsuccessful". Would be cool if they did, that guitar's sick.



Bruno was set on fire to a certain degree, correct? The challenge may lay there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Given To Fly said:


> Bruno was set on fire to a certain degree, correct? The challenge may lay there.



More like roasted.


----------



## lewis

Vyn said:


> The problem is a) finding a second hand Xiphos because over the last couple of years they have vanished into obscurity and b) because of a), people are asking dumb prices for even a bolt-on 300 series.



Wow i must have gotten really lucky with mine.
Found it for £150 in immaculate condition. Some student had it and never got round to learning/playing it.


----------



## ExileMetal

My extremely long shot desire is an 8-string RGD Multiscale with passives, ebony board, in satin white or black.

A 6 string RGD Jcustom with a trem would also be super sick. After getting my AP Limited RGD, I'm completely addicted to them.


----------



## c7spheres

If anybody cares there's a 6 string Xiphos on Facebook Inez buy sell trade group in chameleon blue finish for $450. It looks nice. Not mine but I saw some talk about it on here and thought you may want to know. Sellers Facebook name is Dylan Ayala


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Someone on JEMsite found that the Hosihino website indicates that production of the JEM7VWH won't continue into the new year. A new Japanese JEM or the shifting of all JEM production to Indonesia ??!?! Anyone here know any more?


----------



## Leviathus

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Someone on JEMsite found that the Hosihino website indicates that production of the JEM7VWH won't continue into the new year. A new Japanese JEM or the shifting of all JEM production to Indonesia ??!?! Anyone here know any more?



I saw that too. Never thought i'd see the VWH being discontinued any time soon, especially cos that's still essentially what Steve's always playing.


----------



## thomas.reuter

Highly unlikely but I'd kill for a 7 string Stoneman!


----------



## lewis

Look what Balaguer guitars just announced.


----------



## A-Branger

waht do I want from Ibanez new year? same thing I have been wanting for the last 10 years... a nice looking SR premium with a wood/color combo that I actually can drool for.... but I know how things are, and I know they are going to release another weird wood thing with an odd color pallette or a red-ish stained mahogany, or a yellow stained thing, so I would shatter my dreams now and keep my expectation bar low


the SR1305 its been the only model from yeaaaaaaaaars that I finaly was "hey, I could be happy with that", everything else has been either an "uuhhggg" or "bbuagh", or "mmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaayyybee????" with the ocational "NOPE"


love me some BTB, but since those are made with bigger specs, its pretty much anope for me. I can deal with the 35", the string spacing is a noope, but since last year with the new bridge, you can adjust the spacing so thats awesome, but the nut width is too wide for my liking... plus the re-introduce those awful horn scoops, so that killed for me.... I loved my BTB33 as it had the SR specs, but would be rare they release another finish for it, and one that I like from Ibanez


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah I have the same beef with the LTD basses. My cousin has a B105 from like 2000-01 in a cool metallic color called Black Gold. I've been wanting to buy an LTD bass but for the last 10 or 15 years it has been difficult to find one without a spalt veneer and transparent finish. I'm seriously burnt out looking at them.


----------



## pick_d

Well, if we're talking about wishes (or rather dreams), here are my two cents.

I know my post won't change anything, but hey, why not to talk if we have a chance.

1. More models that *aren't black*. I mean seriously. Sometimes it looks like they get black paint for production for free and any other color is expensive AF - that's why many models are exclusively black. Sometimes I think that every guitar player owns / owned black Ibanez.

2. More models with *ebony boards*. Right now choice is pretty much limited - it's either *-Label (no, thanks, I have one already, had to fix a lot), which aren't exactly affordable too, or something like Prestige Uppercut (e.g. RGD7UC(S)) or high-end Japan exclusive Prestige with extremely ridiculous prices. Sometimes I just laugh at those prices - come on, it's just another black Ibanez, but with ebony, why TF they ask $2.5-3K for it?
Something like RG752FX with ebony board would be nice and could be much cheaper than models mentioned before.

3. More models *without neck binding*. I don't get why people like it - some say it makes guitar look "classy". To me it just looks aesthetically wrong - fretboard looks like some dark field in the white trapezoid. Not to mention that it adds to the price.
And to my eye that thick sweet layer of dark fretboard on maple neck looks amazing-beyond-reasonable-erection.

4. Generally I'd like to see something like RG752 with ebony board and SS frets but with RGD body: excellent access, one switch and one volume which *isn't *1cm next to the strings FFS.
If something like that would magically emerge from depths of Japan and would come out in some crazy vibrant color (e.g. orange or even white) for a reasonable price, I'd drool all over and reached my poor wallet in no time.

But, let's get real. Probably we'll see some generic stuff but with more SS frets (better late than never) and new woods.


----------



## Isolationist

I only want more RGDs that don't have that unfinished bevel. Shit, at this point, I'd take one that was gloss black if it meant they would paint the entire body.


----------



## ThePIGI King

pick_d said:


> Words


So you should probably do research before being that wrong.

There's one 8 string prestige, 2 7s, and 4 6s with ebony boards. Literally every prestige RG that isn't maple is ebony.

Also, theres only 2 black MiJ 6s, and one 7 and one 8 MiJ that are black. All the Genesis lines come in more than black, there is no black premium, and only 2 black standard series for RGs. Sabers are even less black.

3rd point is fairly accurate. However I am a fan of neck binding, helps prevent fret spouting IME.

And a RGD version of a 752 with ss frets and ebony? So you mean the model RGD7UCS that's been in production for years? Get it refinished to orange or white. Or buy the RGD3127 that comes in both colours but with maple board.

Check the existing catalog before you ask for less black and more ebony, you're two years behind.


----------



## BTS

Wish list

1. 6 string RG prestige with Maple board and fixed bridge - in some new colours or even better with some nice flame maple/figured maple tops (ala axe palace specials which i missed out on)

2. Fixed bridge AZ with caramelised maple board, hsh or hss.


----------



## ExileMetal

pick_d said:


> Well, if we're talking about wishes (or rather dreams), here are my two cents.
> 
> I know my post won't change anything, but hey, why not to talk if we have a chance.
> 
> 1. More models that *aren't black*. I mean seriously. Sometimes it looks like they get black paint for production for free and any other color is expensive AF - that's why many models are exclusively black. Sometimes I think that every guitar player owns / owned black Ibanez.
> 
> 2. More models with *ebony boards*. Right now choice is pretty much limited - it's either *-Label (no, thanks, I have one already, had to fix a lot), which aren't exactly affordable too, or something like Prestige Uppercut (e.g. RGD7UC(S)) or high-end Japan exclusive Prestige with extremely ridiculous prices. Sometimes I just laugh at those prices - come on, it's just another black Ibanez, but with ebony, why TF they ask $2.5-3K for it?
> Something like RG752FX with ebony board would be nice and could be much cheaper than models mentioned before.
> 
> 3. More models *without neck binding*. I don't get why people like it - some say it makes guitar look "classy". To me it just looks aesthetically wrong - fretboard looks like some dark field in the white trapezoid. Not to mention that it adds to the price.
> And to my eye that thick sweet layer of dark fretboard on maple neck looks amazing-beyond-reasonable-erection.
> 
> 4. Generally I'd like to see something like RG752 with ebony board and SS frets but with RGD body: excellent access, one switch and one volume which *isn't *1cm next to the strings FFS.
> If something like that would magically emerge from depths of Japan and would come out in some crazy vibrant color (e.g. orange or even white) for a reasonable price, I'd drool all over and reached my poor wallet in no time.
> 
> But, let's get real. Probably we'll see some generic stuff but with more SS frets (better late than never) and new woods.



I saw someone reselling their Axe Palace RGD, it’s a Desert Yellow Satin RGD7 with stainless steel frets and an ebony board, stock BKP Aftermaths. I have one and it’s my favorite Ibanez (and therefore guitar) ever; sounds like it checks all your boxes so maybe you can find the one being sold.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Given To Fly said:


> Bruno was set on fire to a certain degree, correct? The challenge may lay there.



They barbecued an MKR in the parking lot in Bensalem with lighter fluid, ala Jimi at Monterey. One joked they should roast some marshmallows. They had to rebuild the electrics afterwards to make it playable but that was all. It's probably the only MKR Steve has. It's a shame nobody has reached out to Darren to repair the relationship, but I've warned them, don't do another swirl run unless you do. 114 25th's in the US and a year later 1/3 of them couldn't find buyers, specifically because they weren't ATD's, although the SVR's did sell faster there were still some of those left too.

I have no whispers but if they drop the ball on a UV30 somebody should lose their job.


----------



## Given To Fly

Ibanez Rules said:


> They barbecued an MKR in the parking lot in Bensalem with lighter fluid, ala Jimi at Monterey. One joked they should roast some marshmallows. They had to rebuild the electrics afterwards to make it playable but that was all. It's probably the only MKR Steve has. It's a shame nobody has reached out to Darren to repair the relationship, but I've warned them, don't do another swirl run unless you do. 114 25th's in the US and a year later 1/3 of them couldn't find buyers, specifically because they weren't ATD's, although the SVR's did sell faster there were still some of those left too.
> 
> I have no whispers but if they drop the ball on a UV30 somebody should lose their job.



I hope you write a book containing all your Ibanez/guitar wisdom.


----------



## astrocreep

A choice of mid range lefties please.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Given To Fly said:


> I hope you write a book containing all your Ibanez/guitar wisdom.


That's probably in a book somewhere, I know the story was told in a Guitar Player or World rag a few years after. Most of my trivia comes from JD, Paul, or Bill, 2 of whom wrote the Ibanez Book so I'm sure most of it has already been written down [even though I've never read the book, I did look at the pictures ]. I've talked to Steve and Joe plenty, Joe for 30 years but they are usually the most unreliable sources, Steve thought he had relic'd Bruno with steel wool, Joe told Tony Bacon there were 300 Donnies [maybe 60], some things they remember well and some things they're just way out there.


----------



## RiffRaff

Just more lo-pro 7s as well as a Universe model with a damn proper lo-pro which doesn't cost 10 billion dollars like their last Universe reissue.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Ibanez Rules said:


> They barbecued an MKR in the parking lot in Bensalem with lighter fluid, ala Jimi at Monterey. One joked they should roast some marshmallows. They had to rebuild the electrics afterwards to make it playable but that was all. It's probably the only MKR Steve has. It's a shame nobody has reached out to Darren to repair the relationship, but I've warned them, don't do another swirl run unless you do. 114 25th's in the US and a year later 1/3 of them couldn't find buyers, specifically because they weren't ATD's, although the SVR's did sell faster there were still some of those left too.
> 
> I have no whispers but if they drop the ball on a UV30 somebody should lose their job.



This is particularly poignant if folks remember the couple of "spy shots" of Darren's prototypes for what I presume were the "Passion" and "Warfare" swirls done on JEM bodies. Those would NOT have sat around on shelves.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

_MonSTeR_ said:


> This is particularly poignant if folks remember the couple of "spy shots" of Darren's prototypes for what I presume were the "Passion" and "Warfare" swirls done on JEM bodies. Those would NOT have sat around on shelves.


Exactly!! Thorns are Hercs, nothing against either, but they're not Darren. Not that everything Darren dipped was a 10, but there is a vibrancy to the work of a master that's been doing it for 40 years [not that the bowling ball Strats were great, they were just the starting point].


----------



## pick_d

ThePIGI King said:


> Check the existing catalog before you ask for less black and more ebony, you're two years behind.



I checked everything - from catalogs and wikia pages to forums here and there. And what I've found it's still *far from enough*. 
You said "There's *one* 8 string prestige, *2* 7s, and 4 6s with ebony boards" - are you kidding me? That's ridiculously few.
I do understand that Hoschino Gakki as any other company is all about profit, so they won't make anything that won't sell good - they aren't custom / semi-custom, but I still feel lack of choice.

Let's say, I'll try to find some 7 string Japan-made Ibanez with ebony board and any but not black body and 25.5-26.5 scale.

Again, requirements are pretty humble:
- *7 string MIJ* (so I'm not considering Labels anymore);
- *ebony* fretboard (preferrably w/o binding);
- fixed bridge;
- regular scale (RGD is still okay);
- not black.

And now if you apply those simple requirements you'll see that despite word "ebony" is pretty common in recent (2018-2019) catalogs, you won't get much options.

Few examples:
RG3327FX - ebony board (but looks brown). Essentially it's the same RG752FX with mahagony, ebony board and stainless steel frets. Looks good. But seems it's for *Japan *exclusively, hence the price.
RGR4627FXE - ebony board (which looks brown again) and *black*. Nope_d. And appears to be for *Japan*-only too.

Now what about more popular choices:
RGR752AHBF - ebony board and *black* body. Not for me.
RG2027XL - nice color, but has floating bridge and 27'' scale (which I prefer on my 8-string, but not for 7-string), so that's a nope too.
Labels? Aren't MIJ, so considering my experience with RGIR38BFE - no, thanks.
etc etc

So basically there are nothing that matches my simple requirements.

I'd be happy with something like RG752FX / RGR5227MFX with ebony fretboard or that RG3327FX with a bit darker board etc. But there are* no* such models. Correct me if I'm wrong.
If it has nice color - it doesn't have ebony board. If it has ebony board - it's either black or Indo-made etc.



ExileMetal said:


> I saw someone reselling their Axe Palace RGD, it’s a Desert Yellow Satin RGD7 with stainless steel frets and an ebony board, stock BKP Aftermaths. I have one and it’s my favorite Ibanez (and therefore guitar) ever; sounds like it checks all your boxes so maybe you can find the one being sold.



Yep, that's about the perfect guitar (except those teen-ish pick covers which can be replaced though) except reverse headstock, which is a minor issue.
However, I'd assume that the price for this thing will get me thrown out my home with all my stuff (my GF is a programmer, she knows how to google prices) :-D


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Remember they're using alot of Macassar Ebony now which is streaky and brown. At least they're not staining it, they're letting it be wood. Any ebony they use, except on ie. a AR2619 or PM200 is going to be stained anyway. The only pure black ebony is coming off the classics line.

The Macassar will get switched back to rosewood again now that the CITES nightmare in almost over.


----------



## pick_d

ThePIGI King said:


> And a RGD version of a 752 with ss frets and ebony? So you mean the model RGD7UCS that's been in production for years? Get it refinished to orange or white. Or buy the RGD3127 that comes in both colours but with maple board.


I'm not talking about modifications, so I'm not considering refinish.
And if you were even remotely observant, you'd noticed that I mentioned RGD7UC(S) in my comment. Sorry if it seems offensive, but your attitude isn't neutral too to begin with.



Ibanez Rules said:


> Remember they're using alot of Macassar Ebony now which is streaky and brown.


Yep, I noticed that. However it'd be nice to have darker board. Stained or not - doesn't really matter as long as it doesn't wear out.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

You should see my 78' Les Paul where the ebony has deep wear. Ebony isn't immune to wear and it's prone to cracking. I understand, it's nice, black [but if it was a guitar color people would complain] dense and smooth, but it's not without issues, and now that Taylor controls the ebony market everything is different.


----------



## pick_d

Ibanez Rules said:


> You should see my 78' Les Paul where the ebony has deep wear. Ebony isn't immune to wear and it's prone to cracking



Sorry, I meant "wear" related to color only. 
It's just devastating to see when dyed fretboard loses it's color.



Ibanez Rules said:


> now that Taylor controls the ebony market everything is different.


Saw that video and page on their website dedicated to more thoughtful use of ebony. Can't disagree with them, I guess (not that my opinion mattered :-D ).

P.S. is there any page where some random dudes like myself can see the pictures and witness majesty of your Les Paul?


----------



## adrianb

Musiscience said:


> Just new solid metallic colours for the 2204 AZ. Maybe a SSS version too?



An AZ in SSS with a plain maple neck and fretboard! Any body color would be fine as long as its black. 



Fabxxxyyy said:


> I'm a simple guy.
> Just graphite (or compensated) nuts and stainless steel frets for everybody.



Stainless steel frets should be on everything they put out nowadays. My opinion of course.

And get rid of fretboard binding!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

pick_d said:


> P.S. is there any page where some random dudes like myself can see the pictures and witness majesty of your Les Paul?


It's still hasn't been restrung since I pulled it apart to a clean and polish 28 years ago, after I bought my first Ibanez


----------



## _MonSTeR_

And also... if Ibanez *did* want to do swirls again, who is left to do them? Herc passed away, Ron Thorn is with Fender now, there are a couple of guys in the U.K. who know what they’re doing but don’t operate on a large scale...

Considering the history, not to mention the “correct” look for a multicolour from Ibanez, someone at Hoshino needs to buy Darren some chocolates and a big bunch of flowers...


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Is anyone using Richlite on electrics these days? I'm only familiar with it being used on Martin acoustics, at least that's the only time I've noticed it was in fact Richlite instead of ebony. That is gonna be the most logical wood to get that black ebony look without using actual ebony.


----------



## 0rimus

A 7 string Talman with a 30" or 28" scale? Probably just me lol. Mainly because Fender is never gonna make a 7 string Jaguar sadly...

But for a more reasonable request; just more 7s, less superstrats.


----------



## couverdure

I'm hoping for more variety on the AZs because almost every model available are just variations of the AZ2204/AZ2402 spec-wise, with the CHON, Polyphia, and Andy Timmons sigs standing out from them. My wishes include a hardtail model and a standard-tier line that's affordable, even if it means lower quality than the already available ones.


----------



## Musiscience

Apex1rg7x said:


> Is anyone using Richlite on electrics these days? I'm only familiar with it being used on Martin acoustics, at least that's the only time I've noticed it was in fact Richlite instead of ebony. That is gonna be the most logical wood to get that black ebony look without using actual ebony.



Yes, Aristides is using on all their guitars I think. But then again, they are a very forward thinking/innovative company. Gibson used to put it on LP Customs too.


----------



## JimF

Personally, I'd like to see Evertune bridges on an RG. In a perfect world with solid neon colours and Prestige range.
Or maybe I just buy a Solar


----------



## Metropolis

JimF said:


> Personally, I'd like to see Evertune bridges on an RG. In a perfect world with solid neon colours and Prestige range.
> Or maybe I just buy a Solar



Not gonna happen, because Ibanez always uses their own hardware designs. But it's possible to have it installed afterwards...


----------



## ThePIGI King

pick_d said:


> I checked everything


Ah, well that makes more sense. Originally you never said it had to be a 7. Nor did you say the 27" was more than preferable on a 7.

With big companies, unless you hop on an AP or Ibanez Rules exclusive, it'll be difficult to find a guitar with such specs. It may sound simple to you, but it's kind of a nit-picky guitar. Especially since they have ebony boards but because they're not stained black you don't want them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metropolis said:


> Not gonna happen, because Ibanez always uses their own hardware designs. But it's possible to have it installed afterwards...



They're getting more open to it. See: Gotoh 510 on the AZ.


----------



## Metropolis

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're getting more open to it. See: Gotoh 510 on the AZ.



Ah yes, I forgot that not everything is just their own hardware, but it's still quite rare. Hardtail PGM's had Gotoh bridges too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metropolis said:


> Ah yes, I forgot that not everything is just their own hardware, but it's still quite rare. Hardtail PGM's had Gotoh bridges too.



All the Timmons models as well, minus one I think.


----------



## Musiscience

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're getting more open to it. See: Gotoh 510 on the AZ.



Isn't the T1802 on the AZ a modified 510 only manufactured for Ibanez (so in some ways, their own design)?


----------



## trem licking

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're getting more open to it. See: Gotoh 510 on the AZ.


As they are more open to it, they always seem to modify the original design a bit. The 510 on the AZ has their own design titanium saddles, no?


----------



## StevenC

Musiscience said:


> Isn't the T1802 on the AZ a modified 510 only manufactured for Ibanez (so in some ways, their own design)?


Isn't an Ibanez Edge just a Gotoh Floyd?


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Musiscience said:


> Yes, Aristides is using on all their guitars I think. But then again, they are a very forward thinking/innovative company. Gibson used to put it on LP Customs too.


Yes, I do recall seeing Aristides using it. Love their guitars, but haven't had a chance to play one yet.


----------



## Musiscience

StevenC said:


> Isn't an Ibanez Edge just a Gotoh Floyd?



I imagine you could say that. That was my point, they have been using slightly modified versions of Gotoh hardware a few times in the past. Them using a variant of a 510 is not surprising to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Musiscience said:


> Isn't the T1802 on the AZ a modified 510 only manufactured for Ibanez (so in some ways, their own design)?



If you consider swapping saddle material (not size/shape) "design", sure.



StevenC said:


> Isn't an Ibanez Edge just a Gotoh Floyd?



No.


----------



## Musiscience

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you consider swapping saddle material (not size/shape) "design", sure.
> 
> 
> 
> No.



They could as well just have left the 510 as is, but wanted to incorporate their own touch to it. In my mind, it's a change of design, as Ibanez rarely just put a fully stock commercially available bridge on their guitars.

Edit: not trying to start an argument, I love Ibanez and Ibanez hardware in general. Just giving my opinion.


----------



## trem licking

Musiscience said:


> They could as well just have left the 510 as is, but wanted to incorporate their own touch to it. In my mind, it's a change of design, as Ibanez rarely just put a fully stock commercially available bridge on their guitars.
> 
> Edit: not trying to start an argument, I love Ibanez and Ibanez hardware in general. Just giving my opinion.


it kind of sucks when you have their old hardware that is discontinued and you need to find parts, but ibanez does innovate and make the design better overall and i think that is badass. but the point being, i don't think ibanez will slap a stock evertune/anything on their guitar without ibbanizing it. i.e. nothing but gotoh!


----------



## Surveyor 777

If they do anything with the Universe, please bring back the UV777GR. I wouldn't care if it would be in the Premium line (since they have the Green Dot Premium and used to have the white Universe (Premium) with the disappearing pyramids). I want that color combination!

But if they bring it back as a "normal" Universe, I hope it doesn't have the Anniversary prices - that's too rich for my blood.


----------



## mpexus

StevenC said:


> Isn't an Ibanez Edge just a Gotoh Floyd?



Nope. Ibanez Edge feels different, smoother. Fine Tuning screws are also much more precise and smoother.


----------



## RevDrucifer

JD27 said:


> I’d settle for new SZs period, but I doubt that’ll ever happen.



+1

My SZ320 is such a killer guitar that I actually pick it up more than my JEM these days. I’d LOVE to see a 24-fret SZ with a Floyd. 

I recommend the SZ’s to people all the time. You can find them for $150-220 used all day long and they’re built like tanks.


----------



## cardinal

Ibanez Rules said:


> You should see my 78' Les Paul where the ebony has deep wear. Ebony isn't immune to wear and it's prone to cracking. I understand, it's nice, black [but if it was a guitar color people would complain] dense and smooth, but it's not without issues, and now that Taylor controls the ebony market everything is different.



I've done some (nonIbanez) custom orders somewhat recently, and ebony's susceptibility to cracking is why I instead specify dark rosewood. I just don't want to deal with the cracking.


----------



## kisielk

Hollowway said:


> I'm hoping for more crazy stuff. I love their bass stuff that's off the wall, yet still production. Their really nice guitars are way out of my price range, but their cool basses are surprisingly affordable.


Yeah me too. I have a SRAS-7 and a BTB Terra Firma, both pretty wild looking basses. I wish they'd do some of that crazy creative stuff with their guitars too.

I'd love to see a Prestige 8-string with a trem.


----------



## JD27

RevDrucifer said:


> +1
> 
> My SZ320 is such a killer guitar that I actually pick it up more than my JEM these days. I’d LOVE to see a 24-fret SZ with a Floyd.
> 
> I recommend the SZ’s to people all the time. You can find them for $150-220 used all day long and they’re built like tanks.



I’ve only had the Prestige 4020/2020 models. They are the anti-Ibanez Ibanez, guess that’s why they didn’t last long. My only real complaint was the smaller frets, since I prefer Jumbos.


----------



## pick_d

ThePIGI King said:


> Originally you never said it had to be a 7. Nor did you say the 27" was more than preferable on a 7



Well, I thought since I mentioned RGD7UC(S) and we're on SSO (even though people discuss variety of stuff here), that would be obvious.
If not - mea culpa then.


----------



## kisielk

The SZ series look a lot like Schecters, which is kind of funny because it seems they were also produced mostly by WMI.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

kisielk said:


> The SZ series look a lot like Schecters, which is kind of funny because it seems they were also produced mostly by WMI.



The SZ series were built by Cort.


----------



## kisielk

Intereting, the Ibanez Wiki said WMI for the 4020


----------



## JD27

SZ1220 was Japanese. SZ4020/2020 was Korean, all 6 of mine were WMI serial numbered. The SZ320/520s I’ve seen all have WMI serial numbers. The MMM1 which was just a Baritone SZ was Korean, made by Cort.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

kisielk said:


> Intereting, the Ibanez Wiki said WMI for the 4020



Sorry, I should have been more specific.

The bulk of SZ models, Standard series, were Cort, and SZ Prestige were mostly WMI, but I've run across Cort ones too, especially first year models (SZ2020), and all the "EX" variant. 

The MIJ SZ was a limited market release. Really rare now. 

The SZ derived signature models were all Cort, at least all the ones I've seen IRL. 

It's important to remember WMI was doing a lot of overflow work for Cort around that time. The relationship between the two companies was pretty significant until Cort rolled back SK production around 2010.


----------



## JD27

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific.
> 
> The bulk of SZ models, Standard series, were Cort, and SZ Prestige were mostly WMI, but I've run across Cort ones too, especially first year models (SZ2020), and all the "EX" variant.
> 
> The MIJ SZ was a limited market release. Really rare now.
> 
> The SZ derived signature models were all Cort, at least all the ones I've seen IRL.
> 
> It's important to remember WMI was doing a lot of overflow work for Cort around that time. The relationship between the two companies was pretty significant until Cort rolled back SK production around 2010.


Interesting info, both my 2020EXs were also WMI labeled. Maybe they were part of the overrun work too? They were very close in number, if I recall made in the same week.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JD27 said:


> Interesting info, both my 2020EXs were also WMI labeled. Maybe they were part of the overrun work too? They were very close in number, if I recall made in the same week.



I might be thinking the SZ20066. 

It's been awhile since I've thought of the SZ series. Interesting guitars.


----------



## JD27

MaxOfMetal said:


> I might be thinking the SZ20066.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've thought of the SZ series. Interesting guitars.



Probably, that one was almost identical but with the odd flat biker skin leathery finish. Was pretty limited too I think


----------



## sessionswan

A 7 string AZ would be pretty awesome too.


----------



## sezna

sessionswan said:


> A 7 string AZ would be pretty awesome too.


Maybe for novelty, but I suspect nobody would buy them.


----------



## possumkiller

7 string SZ would be badass.


----------



## USMarine75

JD27 said:


> Probably, that one was almost identical but with the odd flat biker skin leathery finish. Was pretty limited too I think



talking about the JCS21?


----------



## JD27

USMarine75 said:


> talking about the JCS21?
> 
> View attachment 74152



No this SZ20066. There was an AX with this textured finish too.


----------



## possumkiller

Wish I would've had the money for one of those prestige SZs when they were in production. Those are some of the best and underrated/overlooked guitars they've made.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

I am a simple guy. Ibanez should make model names much easier to remember.


----------



## manu80

you don't like RGA2720FXBLKLOPROEDGE ?


----------



## Xaios

manu80 said:


> you don't like RGA2720FXBLKLOPROEDGE ?


I prefer the RG1337 Oiled Mahogany Galaxy White Trans Fade Blue Burst Quilt personally.


----------



## cardinal

Xaios said:


> I prefer the RG1337 Oiled Mahogany Galaxy White Trans Fade Blue Burst Quilt personally.



They really should do that as an April Fools joke. It would look like puke, but maybe not far off from some of the Axion models...


----------



## ThePIGI King

Wolfhorsky said:


> I am a simple guy. Ibanez should make model names much easier to remember.


They're incredibly easy to remember actually.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ThePIGI King said:


> They're incredibly easy to remember actually.



Well, they were at one point. Now the naming conventions are an absolute mess. Too many exceptions.

You used to be able to look at a model number and now everything from the shape and color down to the exact pickups and bridge. 

To top it all off, they keep changing their minds on sticking with three and four numerical codes. 

A decade or two ago you'd be right. Now, when I see a new model number I have to Google it to see what the heck it even is.


----------



## c7spheres

^ It would be helpful if they didn't reuse the same numbers too. I've been trying to find another rg2027xvv or 2127x for ahile now and it takes a heck of a lot longer to search now that the rg2027x is now a 27" scale model plus before that there was the rg2027xls and there's also the rgd2127x etc that also comes up in searches too. Crazy names aside, at least use different numbers. I think they're trying to bury certain models into history by doing this annd hope everyone forgets they existed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> ^ It would be helpful if they didn't reuse the same numbers too. I've been trying to find another rg2027xvv or 2127x for ahile now and it takes a heck of a lot longer to search now that the rg2027x is now a 27" scale model plus before that there was the rg2027xls and there's also the rgd2127x etc that also comes up in searches too. Crazy names aside, at least use different numbers. I think they're trying to bury certain models into history by doing this annd hope everyone forgets they existed.



Don't automatically attribute to malice what can be explained by incompetence. 

When you change conventions you're bound to create conflicts. 

That's said I don't think your example is great.

The old RG2127X/RG2027X made sense. It was an RG with 2000 series appointments, no pickguard, two humbuckers, 7 strings, and Piezo. The 1/0 was sometimes used to denote limiteds, hence the RG2127X was not released globally.

The RG2027XL is an RG, with 2000 series appointments (non-OEM pickups), no pickguard, two humbuckers, 7 strings, and an extended 27" scale. It works.

The RGD2127Z is an RGD, the RGD has a slightly different naming convention than RGS, just like Sabers and other body shapes. So the 2000 is a given as all regular Prestige RGDs were. Again, no pickguard, two humbuckers, 7 strings, and an Edge Zero trem.

It's a lot easier if you get the model number right, granted it's hard to keep track if you're not super into Ibanez.


----------



## c7spheres

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't automatically attribute to malice what can be explained by incompetence.
> 
> When you change conventions you're bound to create conflicts.
> 
> That's said I don't think your example is great.
> 
> The old RG2127X/RG2027X made sense. It was an RG with 2000 series appointments, no pickguard, two humbuckers, 7 strings, and Piezo. The 1/0 was sometimes used to denote limiteds, hence the RG2127X was not released globally.
> 
> The RG2027XL is an RG, with 2000 series appointments (non-OEM pickups), no pickguard, two humbuckers, 7 strings, and an extended 27" scale. It works.
> 
> The RGD2127Z is an RGD, the RGD has a slightly different naming convention than RGS, just like Sabers and other body shapes. So the 2000 is a given as all regular Prestige RGDs were. Again, no pickguard, two humbuckers, 7 strings, and an Edge Zero trem.
> 
> It's a lot easier if you get the model number right, granted it's hard to keep track if you're not super into Ibanez.


- Right, It would probably be most helpful if Ibanez put the model number of the guitar really small right by the serial numbers. Then when people sold them they wouldn't do things like list rg7420's as an rg7620 etc. Something that says what the guitar is would probably help. 
- I guess over the years my bitterness and love/hate relationship with Ibanez has intensified a bit. It just gets to me sometimes to see so much potential and great things come from a company that just seems to keep, imo, missing the basic's I hear people askig for over and over again. Limited runs are some of the only things I've seen recently that even intereset me much. I really hope this year is different with the new models, but I ain't getting my hopes up.


----------



## USMarine75

JD27 said:


> No this SZ20066. There was an AX with this textured finish too.


----------



## Xaios

USMarine75 said:


>


I'm a simple man. I see Claudia Black and I hit like.


----------



## julez

I wonder if Ibanez could do the graphite finish the RG 7680s had back in 2000, loving the cherry one. This as an prestige 8 string also in HSH would be my dream ibby.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Not gonna lie, had a dream last night that the 7620 got the Genesis treatment.


----------



## Albake21

ThePIGI King said:


> Not gonna lie, had a dream last night that the 7620 got the Genesis treatment.


Damn would that be amazing, especially with that graphite finish!


----------



## gunch

_biker skin_


----------



## _MonSTeR_

julez said:


> I wonder if Ibanez could do the graphite finish the RG 7680s had back in 2000, loving the cherry one. This as an prestige 8 string also in HSH would be my dream ibby.



If they won’t do swirls, they should do this! There were some similar six strings done a few years later in like a “coral pattern” finish that we’re great too!


----------



## Leviathus

That RG's sick, they should start doing HSH 7's again.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Leviathus said:


> That RG's sick, they should start doing HSH 7's again.



Yes. Yes they should.


----------



## kisielk

New blue JIVA for 2020. Looks like it's got a ZR bridge too:


----------



## Vyn

kisielk said:


> New blue JIVA for 2020. Looks like it's got a ZR bridge too:
> View attachment 74252



I actually like that over her current one. Fuck, I'd actually buy that.


----------



## Kaura

kisielk said:


> New blue JIVA for 2020. Looks like it's got a ZR bridge too:
> View attachment 74252



That looks uncanny to me. It's like one of those old Djentleman Mayoneses had a baby with a RG.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Nita has _such good taste_. That thing looks sick; I am such a sucker for the ZRs.


----------



## Deep Blue

kisielk said:


> New blue JIVA for 2020. Looks like it's got a ZR bridge too:
> View attachment 74252


Seeing the ZR on a new guitar makes me really happy, hoping that's production and not just an artist custom.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Is there a possibility that that one is Japanese instead of Indonesian?


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Hmmm this doesn't look like the ZR's I've seen in the past. Maybe a new production trem? If so, I am 100% okay with that hah


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Hmmm this doesn't look like the ZR's I've seen in the past. Maybe a new production trem? If so, I am 100% okay with that hah



Looks like a ZR to me.


----------



## kisielk

The inclusion of the ZR is interesting, I thought they were discontinued?


----------



## Azathoth43

My only wish is that they don’t drop the XL line again and have a couple new ones with more finish options. Or an RGA XL with lo pro. Something cool like that.


----------



## Aaron

I heard from my Ibanez rep that there is ALOT of new stuff coming.


----------



## coreysMonster

thomas.reuter said:


> View attachment 74030
> 
> Highly unlikely but I'd kill for a 7 string Stoneman!


This. I want this so bad.


----------



## aesthyrian

julez said:


> I wonder if Ibanez could do the graphite finish the RG 7680s had back in 2000, loving the cherry one. This as an prestige 8 string also in HSH would be my dream ibby.



I've read that there was only 100 or so RG7680's made. So, I highly doubt Ibanez would re-release such a rare and limited finish as there was probably a reason they stopped after 100 haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal

aesthyrian said:


> I've read that there was only 100 or so RG7680's made. So, I highly doubt Ibanez would re-release such a rare and limited finish as there was probably a reason they stopped after 100 haha



Depending on who you ask there were anywhere between 48 (24 each color) and 200 (100 each color) of the RG7680 LTD-1/2.


----------



## USMarine75

Probably all made in Indonesia...

ENJOY YOUR POLLUTION FILLED GUITARS, PEOPLE!

#MAGGA


----------



## ThePIGI King

Extra "G" because tony the tiger is in the Trump camp?


----------



## StevenC

ThePIGI King said:


> Extra "G" because tony the tiger is in the Trump camp?


Presumably make American guitars great again


----------



## Frostbite

kisielk said:


> New blue JIVA for 2020. Looks like it's got a ZR bridge too:
> View attachment 74252


Fuck me that's gorgeous. I've actually consider buying that
Edit: Looking at it again, do those cutouts for the jack and the trem look super jank or is it just me


----------



## kisielk

Might be just that they are not painted black in the cavity, which would be my preference. The output jack edge looks like it might have a chip in it but that could be from use.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Damn, I'm not even a Nita Strauss fan, but I would buy the shit out of it and play it too. YES with a trem system even.


----------



## Opion

Hmmm...

I wonder if this means, more new AZ colors. I’ve been in the market for the prestige sunburst AZ2204 but if winter NAMM gives us more colors this might be the perfect time to wait...


----------



## Leviathus

Opion said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I wonder if this means, more new AZ colors. I’ve been in the market for the prestige sunburst AZ2204 but if winter NAMM gives us more colors this might be the perfect time to wait...



I think there'll be new AZ finishes for sure.


----------



## c7spheres

Sometimes I think Ibanez just uses whatever discounted leftover paint they can get for the sake of saving money.


----------



## kisielk

There must be a lot of black discounted paint


----------



## Vyn

I think this quote from Tom Howard of Bethesda is relevant to the Ibanez/black super strat conversation:

"If you want us to stop releasing Skyrim ports, stop buying them"


----------



## kisielk

Hey, only 3 out of the 4 Ibanez guitars I own are black.


----------



## c7spheres

kisielk said:


> There must be a lot of black discounted paint


 I was talking more about the other colors like the oranges, lime green, yellow, the blue toilet water with barf chunks in it burl tops, the green with a blue burst thing. Bizzare stuff I've never heard anyone in my life actually wish or ask for or anyone actually praise either. It's like it was randomly generated by a computer or something. I may have been for all we know. I'd rather just have plain boring colors or natural wood colors than stuff like this that's out now. Better yet, just offer them plain, make limited runs and special orders of prepainted ones, and let everyone have what they want. I'd rather save a few hundred bucks and give it to someone else to paint the guitar how I want it or paint it myself than not buy the thing because it looks that ugly. Removing paint and redoing it is a much more labor intensive task than just starting with bare wood. Again, My wish is Ibanez would just sell parts like a neck or body etc and let me build the guitar I want. It's never gonna happen so I'll just get along with other stuff like I have been. I hope this year they have something I'd actually want to buy though.


----------



## cardinal

...I like black guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> ...I like black guitars.



Most people do.

Which is why there's been so little RG752DY or RGD3127PWF/ROF action on here, but a handful of black RGR752 and dark blue RG2027XL NGDs. 

The folks who want wild colors either don't buy anything, or they're so picky it has to be the exact shade of neon so they go project/custom.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I like black guitars.


----------



## gunch

Okay get this, a premium like the 1070 PBZ but a nice flamed top instead of burlf but still all those crazy laminates

Wow I'm batting 1000 today there is a 1070FM but only a nat


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most people do.
> 
> Which is why there's been so little RG752DY or RGD3127PWF/ROF action on here, but a handful of black RGR752 and dark blue RG2027XL NGDs.
> 
> The folks who want wild colors either don't buy anything, or they're so picky it has to be the exact shade of neon so they go project/custom.



-looks at the 3 RGRs and two XLs on the rack- I feel personally attacked here


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most people do.
> 
> Which is why there's been so little RG752DY or RGD3127PWF/ROF action on here, but a handful of black RGR752 and dark blue RG2027XL NGDs.
> 
> The folks who want wild colors either don't buy anything, or they're so picky it has to be the exact shade of neon so they go project/custom.


If I could mesh with ibby necks I'd grab some of the more obnoxious finishes like desert yellow or that fluorescent green. I love ridiculous and obnoxious finishes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> -looks at the 3 RGRs and two XLs on the rack- I feel personally attacked here



It's not my fault you got great taste.


----------



## pick_d

MaxOfMetal said:


> Which is why there's been so little RG752DY or RGD3127PWF/ROF action on here, but a handful of black RGR752 and dark blue RG2027XL NGDs.


If only Hoshino Gakki made RG752M-DY with jet black (painted or true natural - don't care that much) ebony board and fixed bridge 
Heck, any dark fretboard will do with this yellow beauty. Disappointed that all those fancy body colors come with maple boards.

Imagine that pearl white RGD3127PWF with ebony fretboard. That would be absolutely gorgeous (and sick/rad/awesome of course).
What about orange one with ebony? One of the first Schecter KM-7 models was available in Lambo Orange. Looked pretty much fine with dark ebony board.

Damn, I need to stop drooling all around. Better get back to work.


----------



## c7spheres

Actually that desert yellow rgd axe palace did was pretty nice with the blank boncy board. A rg752 like that would be really nice.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

pick_d said:


> If only Hoshino Gakki made RG752M-DY with jet black (painted or true natural - don't care that much) ebony board and fixed bridge
> Heck, any dark fretboard will do with this yellow beauty. Disappointed that all those fancy body colors come with maple boards.



Yet a few years ago the zeitgeist was to wish for maple and bemoan the fact that none of the cool guitars could be had with maple.


----------



## Merrekof

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Yet a few years ago the zeitgeist was to wish for maple and bemoan the fact that none of the cool guitars could be had with maple.


People will always complain about something. Your perfect guitar could be an ugly bitch to me and vice versa. 

On another note, I'm glad there is the whole CITES thing. 10 years ago you had rosewood fb's, a few maple and ebony.. now there are dozens of options. Personally I like my fb either maple or dark/black. So for me this is great now that the brown rosewood is no longer the standard.

I'd like to see more FR's. Although that FR1620 from back in the day was basically a beauty!


----------



## lurè

I'm just hoping that they stop with the burled tops and focus more on simple solid colors.



And bring back the xiphos with FR and 26.5 scale.


----------



## Mathemagician

I love maple and Dark/Black FB’s so the current situation I awesome. There is always Jatoba which feel like ebony but is much more brown for those that miss rosewood.


----------



## Surveyor 777

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most people do.
> 
> Which is why there's been so little RG752DY or RGD3127PWF/ROF action on here, but a handful of black RGR752 and dark blue RG2027XL NGDs.
> 
> The folks who want wild colors either don't buy anything, or they're so picky it has to be the exact shade of neon so they go project/custom.



I think I'm one of the few who own an RG752MDY.


----------



## Randy

kisielk said:


> Hey, only 3 out of the 4 Ibanez guitars I own are black.



Black is the new translucent blister burst over burled poplar.


----------



## Albake21

I love simple black or white guitars


----------



## ThePIGI King

Randy said:


> Black is the new translucent blister burst over burled poplar.


And that's perfectly fine with me. Especially galaxy black. Black guitars aren't the best, but they are most certainly not the worst.

Now we just have to get back to black hardware instead of only that black chrome or cosmic black or whatever it's called.


----------



## Randy

I don't mind black OR a loud finish either but when it comes to designing a guitar, I like to pick or one two things that will be the focal point. My biggest issue with the finishes that have been en vogue lately is that any one of those things (a burst, bright colors, figured top, etc.) would be enough on their own, doing them all at once is overkill.

My old RG140 is a good example. The yellow makes it stand out. If it also had green pickups and a cosmo black hardware and whatever other stuff going on, it would distract too much from how eye melting the yellow is. I just wish it had black hardware.







Black works good depending on the body shape or the rest of the features. I think black on black would be a little boring for a basic shape but something like white bobbins (like a Gilmore) or cosmo black hardware on THAT to give it a little shimmer, or H-H with nickel covers would be just enough flourish.


----------



## Aaron

https://reverb.com/item/26426950-ibanez-rgr4627fxe-7-strings-prestige-
series-made-in-japan 

Im hoping for these to be released in the US. Its Perfect.


----------



## Leviathus

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most people do.
> 
> Which is why there's been so little RG752DY or RGD3127PWF/ROF action on here, but a handful of black RGR752 and dark blue RG2027XL NGDs.
> 
> The folks who want wild colors either don't buy anything, or they're so picky it has to be the exact shade of neon so they go project/custom.



No doubt, I really wish someone on here would pick up the 752DY and post an NGD. I want it, but not enough to buy it.


----------



## mrpanoff

Aaron said:


> https://reverb.com/item/26426950-ibanez-rgr4627fxe-7-strings-prestige-
> series-made-in-japan
> 
> Im hoping for these to be released in the US. Its Perfect.



Are they trying to sell surplus fixed 7 bridges stock, or why almost every seven has to have a fixed bridge these days?


----------



## Leviathus

mrpanoff said:


> Are they trying to sell surplus fixed 7 bridges stock, or why almost every seven has to have a fixed bridge these days?



Lettuce take this time to behold the Lo-pro Edge, the greatest trem of our time.


----------



## Vyn

mrpanoff said:


> Are they trying to sell surplus fixed 7 bridges stock, or why almost every seven has to have a fixed bridge these days?



Might have something to do with 1 - a LoPro being 4x the cost of a G-II and 2 - Trems still scare the majority of players.


----------



## aesthyrian

It's almost 2020 and most guitarist still can't figure out the simple principal of balancing string tension with spring tension. That's why.


----------



## ThePIGI King

More trems. More solid colours. Less Fishman's.

Genesis 7620. Double Edge equipped RG7 please.

Hurry Ibanez, 8 string edge! if you don't, I will have to buy a BCR, and I want to stay pure!


----------



## possumkiller

Genesis 7620 sounds like a fucking winner to me. I want one in plain fucking black with black hardware and one in grey nickel with cosmo hardware.

Would be even more awesomer with that big fat bubinga skunk stripe down the middle of the neck.


----------



## c7spheres

possumkiller said:


> Genesis 7620 sounds like a fucking winner to me. I want one in plain fucking black with black hardware and one in grey nickel with cosmo hardware.
> 
> Would be even more awesomer with that big fat bubinga skunk stripe down the middle of the neck.



It would be nice but isn't an rg752 basically the same thing upgraded with a 5pc neck, volute, 68mm instead of 66mm neck pocket and top mount nut and differnt pickups? Oh yeah, and really not as appealing paint jobs for us plain people. I'd like to see the rg752 in better colors with no inlays. Not sure if the 68mm is nicer than 66mm or not and not sure if the neck profiles are differnt. The older rg's al had either the flat neck with fat shoulder or the nicer feeling neck. Not sure on how these new one's feel. A satin neck would be better too, and some EMG's or other soapbar type pickups. I guess they are pretty different. : )
What I really want to see is an rg7-ct reissue with a basswood body and soapbar's. EMG's more than anything from Ibanez. I'd just keep buying those.


----------



## Merrekof

I litterally have that guitar, except it's plain black. And why genesis 7620? Isn't the 752 that guitar?


----------



## possumkiller

Show me a 752 with a lo pro, rosewood, and normal colors.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> Show me a 752 with a lo pro, rosewood, and normal colors.



https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RG752GK--ibanez-rg752gk-rg-prestige-galaxy-black

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RG752CBM--ibanez-rg752cbm-prestige-cobalt-blue-metallic

They were available for 3 years (14' to 16') officially, but you could grab them for a solid 6, usually at a solid discount too. The GC by me still had a black one till this summer.


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RG752GK--ibanez-rg752gk-rg-prestige-galaxy-black
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RG752CBM--ibanez-rg752cbm-prestige-cobalt-blue-metallic
> 
> They were available for 3 years (14' to 16') officially, but you could grab them for a solid 6, usually at a solid discount too.


None of those are in production though. If you want a 752 you can choose maple fretboards, veneers, hardtails, etc. Nothing resembling a 7620. So a Genesis 7620 still sounds good to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> None of those are in production though. If you want a 752 you can choose maple fretboards, veneers, hardtails, etc. Nothing resembling a 7620. So a Genesis 7620 still sounds good to me.



Well, they discontinued the regular RG752 because they didn't move, why bring back something that's identical to just about everyone who isn't a total Ibanez nerd?


----------



## possumkiller

So... I say a 7620 reissue would be cool. People say they have the 752 that is basically a 7620 reissue. I point out that none of the current 752s resemble a 7620. So you say they quit making the original 752s because they didn't sell. So aren't we back to square one? Either one is fine for me. I would love a Genesis 7620 or a 752 with lo pro and rosewood in black or grey nickel or something 7620ish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> So... I say a 7620 reissue would be cool. People say they have the 752 that is basically a 7620 reissue. I point out that none of the current 752s resemble a 7620. So you say they quit making the original 752s because they didn't sell. So aren't we back to square one? Either one is fine for me. I would love a Genesis 7620 or a 752 with lo pro and rosewood in black or grey nickel or something 7620ish.



Just being real. It's not likely to happen. 

If you really want an RG7 in black with rosewood board and Lo-Pro, buy one. There are still plenty out there, and I'm fairly confident you could even find a new one that hasn't sold.


----------



## Merrekof

Not that I have anything against rosewood but there are many better looking options these days imo. (Can't comment on sound since I don't know much about tonewood) 
I own a 7620 and love it but I'd take that guitar with an ebony or maple fb over a rosewood anyday.


----------



## possumkiller

Merrekof said:


> Not that I have anything against rosewood but there are many better looking options these days imo. (Can't comment on sound since I don't know much about tonewood)
> I own a 7620 and love it but I'd take that guitar with an ebony or maple fb over a rosewood anyday.


They still make the 752 with a lo pro and maple fretboard in desert yellow.


----------



## Merrekof

possumkiller said:


> They still make the 752 with a lo pro and maple fretboard in desert yellow.


I know..but yellow? 
In all seriousness, that black RGR7 with white pups was more what I liked.


----------



## xwmucradiox

possumkiller said:


> None of those are in production though. If you want a 752 you can choose maple fretboards, veneers, hardtails, etc. Nothing resembling a 7620. So a Genesis 7620 still sounds good to me.



Man when you look back at the ~20 years since the 7620 came out its insane to see someone complaining that a current similar model is only available with a maple fretboard and crazy colors. When the 7620 came out EVERYONE was complaining that you couldn't get one with a maple fretboard in a color other than black or red.


----------



## cardinal

7 strings still are somewhat niche. Ibanez is doing well by just tweaking its designs every year (different fretboard and/or different color). 

If the 752MDY isn't your thing, there surely will be something new next year, and they made different stuff last year and the year before. 

They couldn't possibly offer a ton of variations all at once, but I think they're doing a good job offering something for everyone over time.


----------



## aesthyrian

xwmucradiox said:


> Man when you look back at the ~20 years since the 7620 came out its insane to see someone complaining that a current similar model is only available with a maple fretboard and crazy colors. When the 7620 came out EVERYONE was complaining that you couldn't get one with a maple fretboard in a color other than black or red.



Yeah, being a guitar manufacturer sounds like a blast


----------



## cardinal

aesthyrian said:


> Yeah, being a guitar manufacturer sounds like a blast



Man, you should look in the BC Rich thread in the 6-string section. Even folks that seem to like BC Rich seem to hate the brand and both the old and new stuff...


----------



## Vyn

FWIW, I think Ibanez have actually raised the bar with their 7 string offerings as of late. I think the issue is that most people are expecting THEIR specs to be the ones on the spec sheet. You'll only ever truly get that by going custom. 

I will say though, despite saying that I have modded the shit out of all 3 of my RGRs to be single pickup, 1 volume with a matte/satin finish pickguard because that was the look I wanted haha.


----------



## Mathemagician

possumkiller said:


> Show me a 752 with a lo pro, *wrong*wood, and normal colors.



FTFY.


----------



## BTS

Vyn said:


> FWIW, I think Ibanez have actually raised the bar with their 7 string offerings as of late. I think the issue is that most people are expecting THEIR specs to be the ones on the spec sheet. You'll only ever truly get that by going custom.
> I will say though, despite saying that I have modded the shit out of all 3 of my RGRs to be single pickup, 1 volume with a matte/satin finish pickguard because that was the look I wanted haha.



Pics? Love to see how they came out...been tempted to do something similar with mine


----------



## Merrekof

Vyn said:


> FWIW, I think Ibanez have actually raised the bar with their 7 string offerings as of late. I think the issue is that most people are expecting THEIR specs to be the ones on the spec sheet. You'll only ever truly get that by going custom.
> 
> I will say though, despite saying that I have modded the shit out of all 3 of my RGRs to be single pickup, 1 volume with a matte/satin finish pickguard because that was the look I wanted haha.


Haha, I've seen your threads, you know what I'm talking about! 
I've been drooling over your NGD some time ago..


----------



## c7spheres

I still think either a flat top rg752 with a blank board or a higher end 7 string RGA would be nice. Or what would be really cool is if Ibanez did that thing Gbson just did with licencing out their shapes. I want to see a company like Warmoth start making licenced Ibby necks and bodies to custom spec.


----------



## Merrekof

c7spheres said:


> I still think either a flat top rg752 with a blank board or a higher end 7 string RGA would be nice. Or what would be really cool is if Ibanez did that thing Gbson just did with licencing out their shapes. I want to see a company like Warmoth start making licenced Ibby necks and bodies to custom spec.


Yeah, I found it strange they stopped offering a Prestige RGA7. I slightly prefer an RGA over an RG but I guess the sales weren't what they were expecting. 
But it is near impossible to build a guitar that suits most peoples needs.


----------



## c7spheres

Merrekof said:


> Yeah, I found it strange they stopped offering a Prestige RGA7. I slightly prefer an RGA over an RG but I guess the sales weren't what they were expecting.
> But it is near impossible to build a guitar that suits most peoples needs.



I bet it just costs a lot more to make them. It's a lot more time and effort, so offest the cost by moving it to the low wage labor fator and use cheaper quality wood. Do the occasional J-custom and charge an overpriced forture for it. They learned to not give people everything because then you're happy and hold on to your guitar instead of selling it and buying another.


----------



## Merrekof

c7spheres said:


> I bet it just costs a lot more to make them. It's a lot more time and effort, so offest the cost by moving it to the low wage labor fator and use cheaper quality wood. Do the occasional J-custom and charge an overpriced forture for it. They learned to not give people everything because then you're happy and hold on to your guitar instead of selling it and buying another.


...and I'm the kind of guy that waits it out and buys it used.


----------



## jwade

Aaron said:


> https://reverb.com/item/26426950-ibanez-rgr4627fxe-7-strings-prestige-
> series-made-in-japan
> 
> Im hoping for these to be released in the US. Its Perfect.



Oh man, I want that guitar.


----------



## aesthyrian

Merrekof said:


> ...and I'm the kind of guy that waits it out and buys it used.



A new Ibanez just seems... weird. But then again, I don't own an Ibanez made in this millennium so I may be biased.


----------



## mrdm53

My wish is a simple one:

- RGD body shape, 7 string
- Lo-pro Edge
- 26.5 scale
- 2 hums
- solid color
- Maple fingerboard is optional
- REVERSE HEADSTOCK!


----------



## SlamLiguez

Guess I'll have to make another ritual sacrifice in 2021 to see if they'll bring back the X-Series, because the last one obviously didn't work.

To reverb I go


----------



## Xaios

Merrekof said:


> Yeah, I found it strange they stopped offering a Prestige RGA7. I slightly prefer an RGA over an RG but I guess the sales weren't what they were expecting.
> But it is near impossible to build a guitar that suits most peoples needs.


Didn't surprise me at all. The initial reception of the RGA427Z was not particularly positive. Yeah, people thought it looked nice, but the specs weren't what people were hoping for. First, EMG-sized soapbar pickups, and not even real EMGs. Ibanez has always been known around enthusiast circles as a brand that basically requires a pickup change out of the box, so them going down the rabbit hole of putting in pickups which not only sounded comparatively weak out of the box but also presented limited options for replacement, it alienated a lot of their core fans. Second, it had the Edge Zero bridge, a unit that has also never been particularly well liked compared to the Lo Pro and Edge Pro. Popular perception was that the switch to a bridge that was manufactured in house instead of by Gotoh was a step down in quality. Also, it came out fairly quickly that this was the guitar which Ibanez intended to be Chris Broderick's signature, and the revelation that the reason he left Ibanez for Jackson just before its release was because Ibanez refused to make a signature with the specs he wanted really damaged their credibility, given that Broderick was a) somewhat of a hot commodity as a guitarist at the time, and b) had otherwise displayed excellent taste in instruments, collaborating with LACS on several custom RGA7s that people around here would have sold their firstborn for.

Had it just been the Edge Zero bridge, something Ibanez was switching to throughout their entire higher end line, I think people could have found a way to live with it. After all, Broderick's LACS guitars also had it. Everything else piled on top though really poisoned the well. Honestly, I'm surprised it lasted more than a single model year.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> Didn't surprise me at all. The initial reception of the RGA427Z was not particularly positive. Yeah, people thought it looked nice, but the specs weren't what people were hoping for. First, EMG-sized soapbar pickups, and not even real EMGs. Ibanez has always been known around enthusiast circles as a brand that basically requires a pickup change out of the box, so them going down the rabbit hole of putting in pickups which not only sounded comparatively weak out of the box but also presented limited options for replacement, it alienated a lot of their core fans. Second, it had the Edge Zero bridge, a unit that has also never been particularly well liked compared to the Lo Pro and Edge Pro. Popular perception was that the switch to a bridge that was manufactured in house instead of by Gotoh was a step down in quality. Also, it came out fairly quickly that this was the guitar which Ibanez intended to be Chris Broderick's signature, and the revelation that the reason he left Ibanez for Jackson just before its release was because Ibanez refused to make a signature with the specs he wanted really damaged their credibility, given that Broderick was a) somewhat of a hot commodity as a guitarist at the time, and b) had otherwise displayed excellent taste in instruments, collaborating with LACS on several custom RGA7s that people around here would have sold their firstborn for.
> 
> Had it just been the Edge Zero bridge, something Ibanez was switching to throughout their entire higher end line, I think people could have found a way to live with it. After all, Broderick's LACS guitars also had it. Everything else piled on top though really poisoned the well. Honestly, I'm surprised it lasted more than a single model year.



That's not totally correct as far as considering the provenance of the later MIJ RGAs and Broderick's reasons/circumstances for going to Jackson.

The rumor mill was pretty lively when it all shook out, but things are honestly a heck of a lot more boring.


----------



## c7spheres

I didn't get the RGA427Z specifically because of the bridge. I've played an Ibby with it and it's nice, maybe even better in some ways than a LoPro, but I just couldn't get into how it felt. I do like how the fine tuners are on it by not dangling out in the open to get bumped and the offset intonation screws but that's about it, not a fan of the spring system either. I would have got it if I could easily change it out for a LoPro though. Another example of Ibanez just barely missing the mark for what I want. Hopefully this year is different but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## cardinal

The RGA427Z was just a trainwreck. I really didn't like the version of the carve they used (there are three RGA versions, I think, and that one is by far the worst). Then the bridge that seemingly no one liked. I can get over soapbars, but together with the rest of it, it was just... no. 

The RGA7 that Munky was using sure looked great.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> The RGA427Z was just a trainwreck. I really didn't like the version of the carve they used (there are three RGA versions, I think, and that one is by far the worst). Then the bridge that seemingly no one liked. I can get over soapbars, but together with the rest of it, it was just... no.
> 
> The RGA7 that Munky was using sure looked great.



It was really a perfect storm of shitty circumstances.

- The marquee artist left seemingly abruptly with a ton of negative rumors.

- The Edge Zero was the trem of choice as it was the four year gap between Edge Pro and Lo-Pro that Gotoh needed to tool up production for the global reintroduction of the Original Edge and Lo-Pro.

- The original pickup vendor flip-flopped on design and thus they had to go soapbar, which meant that LoZ was the best of a bad situation. 

- The Yen wasn't hit as hard as the Dollar, so the price was high just about everywhere but home market. 

It was just a shit show.


----------



## Fabxxxyyy

Do they generally show the new models during NAMM or they release the catalogue before that? 
Thanks!


----------



## Merrekof

Interesting. I never knew about different RGA carvings, could you elaborate more?
Not that I've seen or played many RGA's. I did buy a JBM27 a couple of years ago. And now that you mention it, I'm beginning to think the horns on my JBM are smaller than the RGA427. I always assumed it just looked like that because of the wooden binding.

Actually, that silver-gray-ish RGA7 that Jake Bowen showed off here on SSO, 10 years ago, is probably the coolest RGA7 ever built.


----------



## Metropolis

Merrekof said:


> Interesting. I never knew about different RGA carvings, could you elaborate more?
> Not that I've seen or played many RGA's. I did buy a JBM27 a couple of years ago. And now that you mention it, I'm beginning to think the horns on my JBM are smaller than the RGA427. I always assumed it just looked like that because of the wooden binding.
> 
> Actually, that silver-gray-ish RGA7 that Jake Bowen showed off here on SSO, 10 years ago, is probably the coolest RGA7 ever built.



First model is without carves in the horns, second has them but horns are same thickness as first RGA. Latest one has thinnest horns with more carve in them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fabxxxyyy said:


> Do they generally show the new models during NAMM or they release the catalogue before that?
> Thanks!



Dealers get catalogs between three and six weeks prior to the show.


----------



## Merrekof

Metropolis said:


> First model is without carves in the horns, second has them but horns are same thickness as first RGA. Latest one has thinnest horns with more carve in them.


Ahhh so my JBM27 probably falls in that 3rd category.

Getting off topic so I'll quit about RGA's from the past. I'm more into FR's these days anyway


----------



## possumkiller

Those Prestige RGAs had a completely different shape of lower horn cutout and no carving on the inside of the horns. It was not the same as the awesome LACS shape that Broderick had and is now used on Iron Labels and Standard series.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Merrekof said:


> Interesting. I never knew about different RGA carvings, could you elaborate more?
> Not that I've seen or played many RGA's. I did buy a JBM27 a couple of years ago. And now that you mention it, I'm beginning to think the horns on my JBM are smaller than the RGA427. I always assumed it just looked like that because of the wooden binding.
> 
> Actually, that silver-gray-ish RGA7 that Jake Bowen showed off here on SSO, 10 years ago, is probably the coolest RGA7 ever built.



1.0:






2.0:





3.0:


----------



## Albake21

Maybe I'm just super blind, but I don't see any difference between 1 and 2. I always thought there were only 2 versions.


----------



## cardinal

What I consider the third version has the exposed-edge binding running under the front-horn bevels (like Jake Bowen's RGA), which to me looks much better than when the exposed-edge binding just stops at those bevels (like the RGA427).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Maybe I'm just super blind, but I don't see any difference between 1 and 2. I always thought there were only 2 versions.



It's hard to see 2D. The 2.0 has a shallower carve, but is overall thicker than 3.0. You can see it a bit more on gloss finish models.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's hard to see 2D. The 2.0 has a shallower carve, but is overall thicker than 3.0. You can see it a bit more on gloss finish models.


Ah okay, yeah it's hard to see. That's only on the Indo made ones though right? Meaning there are still only two Prestige versions?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Ah okay, yeah it's hard to see. That's only on the Indo made ones though right? Meaning there are still only two Prestige versions?



For the most part. 

Obvious exceptions would be signature models like the JBB100 which is a 1.0 on an Indo build. 

There are also subtle differences between certain LACS and J.Custom builds.


----------



## Metropolis

RGA470Z is 2.0, RGA121 and RGA32 are 1.0.

3.0 has deepest cutaways, you see how carve ends at the tip of lower horn. Upper horn also has different shape at the beginning and it's also deeper.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metropolis said:


> RGA470Z is 2.0, RGA121 and RGA32 are 1.0.
> 
> 3.0 has deepest cutaways, you see how carve ends at the tip of lower horn. Upper horn also has different shape at the beginning and it's also deeper.



The RGA32 is not 1.0, see cutaways and carve around controls, especially the switch:


----------



## Metropolis

MaxOfMetal said:


> The RGA32 is not 1.0, see cutaways and carve around controls, especially the switch:



They were around late 00's, and then changed to 2.0. Actually damn, has 121 different arch than other early RGA's from that time period?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

As for RGA32 vs. RG427:











The Indo has a MUCH shallower, almost radius'd top, the MIJ has actual carve, albeit not very deep compared to the 1.0.

The J.Custom has a hybrid shape. The deep carve on top of the 1.0, the deep cutaways of the 2.0. It's much closer to Broderick's final LACS RGA.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metropolis said:


> They were around late 00's, and then changed to 2.0. Actually damn, has 121 different arch than other early RGA's from that time period?



The RGA32 never got the full 1.0 treatment, it was never carved as deep. The RGA42 got pretty close as it was topped, but it was still different.


----------



## Metropolis

They're all different, which I didn't even realize before... let's put this also here for sake of off-topic. 
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG-ARCH1


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metropolis said:


> They're all different, which I didn't even realize before... let's put this also here for sake of off-topic.
> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG-ARCH1



Yeah, there's tons of small variations based on where things were built and in what era (tooling changes). 

The 1/2/3 I posted earlier is a general and completely unofficial guide that should cover 90%+ of what you'd see in the wild. 

Spot models, artist customs, limited runs, and J.Custom stuff is fairly rare, and usually breaks the mold as far as adherence to the ad hoc guide. 

This has been a really fun discussion. I love nerding out on the nitty-gritty like this. Thank you, Metropolis.


----------



## possumkiller

The RGAIX7FMTGF I briefly owned had the thinner horns of the LACS style. Like an actual RG body with the top arched. That was the entire reason I tried it out. The previous prestige models all had thicker horns with different shaped cutaways than a flat top RG that I didn't like. Those recent J Custom RGAs had the thinner horns as well that's why I was hoping a new prestige would have the same if they'd ever make them. 

That's the reason I didn't like the 8 string RGs either. The horns are thicker than a normal RG. Check the early LACS RG 8s versus RG2228, RG852, RG8. The Meshuggah RGs have the correct shape but none of the other production RG8s do. 

For me those thin evil horns are one of the things that makes the RG unique and cool so I wish they wouldn't fuck around changing them.


----------



## DCM_Allan

*I heard that James of TesseracT is going to have a signature based on the RGD's he has.

I wish they comes with a new Jake Bowen 7 strings signature like his LACS white one with hipshot bridge.

I hope more RGDs 7 with fixed bridge and Reverse Headstock.

All made in Japan and not in Indonesia ( I don't like the Indonesian made)*


----------



## _MonSTeR_

gents, the RGA educational broadcast has been greatly appreciated! I never knew half of all that!


----------



## Albake21

DCM_Allan said:


> *I heard that James of TesseracT is going to have a signature based on the RGD's he has.*


Damn that would be really badass, although if it were to happen it would probably be Indo made which is a no go from me.


----------



## Xaios

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's not totally correct as far as considering the provenance of the later MIJ RGAs and Broderick's reasons/circumstances for going to Jackson.
> 
> The rumor mill was pretty lively when it all shook out, but things are honestly a heck of a lot more boring.


Ah, hadn't heard that, although it doesn't surprise me. I stand corrected.


----------



## Leviathus

Metropolis said:


> They're all different, which I didn't even realize before... let's put this also here for sake of off-topic.
> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG-ARCH1



Cool model, but the neck binding is overkill imo.


----------



## StevenC

All of which are different to Chris Broderocks's actual RGA that everyone wants.


----------



## Vyn

StevenC said:


> All of which are different to Chris Broderocks's actual RGA that everyone wants.



Didn't some lucky bastard on this board end up with the white one?


----------



## narad

Vyn said:


> Didn't some lucky bastard on this board end up with the white one?


----------



## ThePIGI King

narad said:


>


I'd neg rep you simply cause a pic is appropriate, not an emoji.


----------



## narad

ThePIGI King said:


> I'd neg rep you simply cause a pic is appropriate, not an emoji.



lol, whole NGD thread on it though:

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-foreclosure-of-a-dream-guitar-ibanez-lacs-content.326064/

It does make sense to bring up in the context of RGA contours though, as it definitely has something different going on that I always liked over the production models. Solar does a pretty similar cutaway.


----------



## Vyn

narad said:


>



Fuck, there goes any chance of ever obtaining it now haha. You'll probably be buried with that thing


----------



## narad

Vyn said:


> Fuck, there goes any chance of ever obtaining it now haha. You'll probably be buried with that thing



Nice try: cremated.


----------



## Leviathus

narad said:


> Nice try: cremated.



Don't tell me you'll die a guitarsonist with that collection!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I just imagine @narad's ghost wandering purgatory complaining about his headstone not matching the swatch his family sent the mason.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> I just imagine @narad's ghost wandering purgatory complaining about his headstone not matching the swatch his family sent the mason.



You know me too well. But don't get my started about the boutique headstone industry. You think a 5 year wait for a guitar is bad? For a custom headstone, you often wait a lifetime!


----------



## MikeH

I don't give a shit if they brand it as a 752 or a Genesis 7620, but I need to see Vampire Kiss on a 7 again. I'd also settle for Magenta Crush.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

narad said:


> You know me too well. But don't get my started about the boutique headstone industry. You think a 5 year wait for a guitar is bad? For a custom headstone, you often wait a lifetime!




   I know it's off-topic, but that was pretty fucking good.


----------



## OceanTemple

when are we likely to get something concrete on whats in the pipeline for 2020?


----------



## Leviathus

OceanTemple said:


> when are we likely to get something concrete on whats in the pipeline for 2020?



New years, unless some dealer or artist leaks something.


----------



## OceanTemple

Leviathus said:


> New years, unless some dealer or artist leaks something.


Thanks!


----------



## possumkiller

Nobody leaked anything yet?


----------



## jephjacques

narad said:


> You know me too well. But don't get my started about the boutique headstone industry. You think a 5 year wait for a guitar is bad? For a custom headstone, you often wait a lifetime!



I'm getting a headless headstone, WAY more ergonomic


----------



## Seabeast2000

jephjacques said:


> I'm getting a headless headstone, WAY more ergonomic


No neckdive either.


----------



## possumkiller

I wonder if Rich has any clues...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> Nobody leaked anything yet?



Ibanez clamped down pretty hard in the last several years. Don't expect anything in the way of catalog pages until January, when enough dealers have them that it's impossible to know who leaked.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez clamped down pretty hard in the last several years. Don't expect anything in the way of catalog pages until January, when enough dealers have them that it's impossible to know who leaked.



They should do a "The Departed"-esque strategy of flushing down some fake catalog pages, unique to each dealer, and seeing what leaks. And then they can also gauge the community reactions to the fakes to determine what to launch next year...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> They should do a "The Departed"-esque strategy of flushing down some fake catalog pages, unique to each dealer, and seeing what leaks. And then they can also gauge the community reactions to the fakes to determine what to launch next year...



That's what spot runs and artist guitars are for. 

They want to know what people who buy guitars and play guitars want.


----------



## Xaios

possumkiller said:


> I wonder if Rich has any clues...


Rich is the last person who will say anything until he gets the green light. IIRC, a few years ago, the last time a significant leak of new Ibanez models happened before NAMM, it was because someone had managed to locate a copy of the unreleased catalog that Rich, not at all intending to distribute it, had stored on his server. As such, nowadays he's just as careful with how he manages information provided to him by Ibanez as he is with how he does a setup: _extremely_.


----------



## Aaron

Ill drop some breadcrumbs as i get them.


----------



## jephjacques

more breadcrumbs with reverse headstocks and lo pros pls


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I just want this as production:







I know I posted it over in the GAS thread a while back but man, she's got me some kind of bothered. Odd that they changed the configuration to a 3-way with a mini switch versus the 5-way switch, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Odd that they changed the configuration to a 3-way with a mini switch versus the 5-way switch, though.



Different options:


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ah, I see. I liked the parallel neck humbucker setting on my RG752MFS. Slightly changed pickup switching options shouldn't be a drawback, I'd imagine. Wish I still had that guitar :/


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I think Petrucci got HH wiring right on his JPM 20 odd years ago. I know that it’s restrictive compared to MOAR options, but it works.

Given that I’ve got loads of guitars already, so I can be picky, but the extra switch makes me think, _meh, I’ll pass, _when I should be ordering one of these already!


----------



## kisielk

I like the JP wiring for a lot of things, really simple. Either one of the humbuckers, or split coils in the middle. Works well for that style of music anyway. It doesn’t really provide a true single coil tone so I don’t like to use the JP as an all rounder guitar, I prefer an HSH for that.


----------



## odibrom

One can always replace a regular toggle switch for a Freeway 3x3-05 model. It delivers 6 position with almost superswitch versatility... Super rad switch.


----------



## _Mick_

Has anyone seen this post from Wes Hauch?
Looks like a potentially new Destroyer model.

I don’t believe there has been any with the Edge Zero II? Also different knob placement and reverse headstock

Highly doubt that LACS would use an EZ2
https://www.instagram.com/p/B5dLGM5AIyL/?igshid=1xmlqizovqtcl


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

_Mick_ said:


> Has anyone seen this post from Wes Hauch?
> Looks like a potentially new Destroyer model.
> 
> I don’t believe there has been any with the Edge Zero II? Also different knob placement and reverse headstock
> 
> Highly doubt that LACS would use an EZ2
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5dLGM5AIyL/?igshid=1xmlqizovqtcl



Wes Hauch sig, season 2?


----------



## LordHar

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5NV4YZpbVl/

Yvette Young seems to hint at a sparkly talman release in the comments


----------



## Kaura

LordHar said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5NV4YZpbVl/
> 
> Yvette Young seems to hint at a sparkly talman release in the comments



That looks hot. Although, I wish it would have HH config or at least HSS...


----------



## Xaios

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Ah, I see. I liked the parallel neck humbucker setting on my RG752MFS.


Ditto for my 1527. It's my go-to position for cleans. There aren't many HH guitars that I would consider without that as an option out of the box. Yes, I could rewire it, but I'd rather not have to.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I really liked the parallel setting on any Ibby's I've owned. Very easy to get a good clean tone.


----------



## odibrom

Xaios said:


> Ditto for my 1527. It's my go-to position for cleans. There aren't many HH guitars that I would consider without that *as an option out of the box. Yes, I could rewire it, but I'd rather not have to*.



That's never an issue for me since my needs on wirings don't come standard on any guitar... and I usually install a few connectors for speedy pickup swapping.


----------



## Xaios

odibrom said:


> That's never an issue for me since my needs on wirings don't come standard on any guitar... and I usually install a few connectors for speedy pickup swapping.


Well, I guess if literally no one makes a production guitar with your preferred circuitry, that would certainly negate said circuitry having any effect on your buying decision.

Out of curiosity, in what configuration do you typically wire your pickups?


----------



## odibrom

My guitars are all Hum+Hum and those with blade switches go for:

Bridge series
Bridge outer coil
Inner coils in series (for a middle hum simulation)
Neck outer coil
Neck series.
I prefer the coil split option in positions 2&4 to parallel wiring for it delivers a bigger tone contrast to series wiring.

The inner series option gives an interesting and punchy middle position unlike most common bridge+neck parallel mix...

My 8 stringer has a 4 way tele switch that gives me:

Bridge
Bridge+Neck series
Bridge+Neck parallel
Neck
... and it also has several miniswitches for coil split and out of phase tones.

... that's more or less what I play with...


----------



## InCasinoOut

LordHar said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5NV4YZpbVl/
> 
> Yvette Young seems to hint at a sparkly talman release in the comments


Ooh that looks nice! I love my Talman, but I definitely prefer them in the Tele-style pickup configuration. The sparkle finishes on her other custom Talman looks sweet as well!


----------



## Kharon

Leviathus said:


> Cool model, but the neck binding is overkill imo.


Yeah, But that was like whole point! It has real pearls and gold flakes in it!!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

trem licking said:


> As they are more open to it, they always seem to modify the original design a bit. The 510 on the AZ has their own design titanium saddles, no?





Musiscience said:


> They could as well just have left the 510 as is, but wanted to incorporate their own touch to it. In my mind, it's a change of design, as Ibanez rarely just put a fully stock commercially available bridge on their guitars.
> 
> Edit: not trying to start an argument, I love Ibanez and Ibanez hardware in general. Just giving my opinion.



Just an FYI but the list price on the Prestige version AZ bridge with Titanium saddles is over $800. Nobody can condone the gouging on some of their parts prices, and yet some of them are still very fair. They did just eliminate tuner sets so the individual prices equate to about a 30% increase, and they finally jacked the price of the Edge bushings again. They did 5 years ago and I got them to bring them back down, I just had the same talk again last week but I don't think anything will change this time.



possumkiller said:


> I wonder if Rich has any clues...





MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez clamped down pretty hard in the last several years. Don't expect anything in the way of catalog pages until January, when enough dealers have them that it's impossible to know who leaked.





Xaios said:


> Rich is the last person who will say anything until he gets the green light. IIRC, a few years ago, the last time a significant leak of new Ibanez models happened before NAMM, it was because someone had managed to locate a copy of the unreleased catalog that Rich, not at all intending to distribute it, had stored on his server. As such, nowadays he's just as careful with how he manages information provided to him by Ibanez as he is with how he does a setup: _extremely_.



There are always going to be leaks because the dealers show the NSN catalogs to their customers in hopes of making advance sales, so while a dealer may not leak it [some will, especially just dealer employees] customers who have seen it will leak. Everybody wants to be the first to drop a bomb.

Yes, somebody figured out my filing system and found the NSN catalog I had loaded, which resulted in a couple pages of debate on whether it was ethical to "hack" me, but it was my fault for not expecting it. System changed, you'll never find my version again, but somebody else will leak it anyway.

I'll never tell you what is coming but I will give clues just to keep it interesting. Like I posted in the Jemsite JEM thread that the post count was going to go up. It's generic enough that it doesn't say anything, but it will be interesting reading 

I have a couple clients I trust enough to presell to with minimal knowledge. What gets me is people I don't even know write and ask me what is coming, like I'd actually tell them something!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5rriIHAWFE/?igshid=1knu9drvnfdud

Interesting....


----------



## cardinal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5rriIHAWFE/?igshid=1knu9drvnfdud
> 
> Interesting....



That's awesome. Ibanez does such wild and fun stuff with the basses. Hopefully that will have a bit wider string spacing than a lot of their stuff but probably not.


----------



## Richter

Love what Ibanez does with basses and the workshop series. I wish they would be that adventurous with guitars, but I guess bass players are more forward thinking.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Freaking love this way of doing the logo.



I really hope they stick with it and don't go for some chintzy inlay or sticker moving forward.


----------



## Musiscience

I hope this means Ibanez will dabble into the headless market. I’d much rather go for a prestige Ibanez headless if it’s priced similarly to a Strandberg. Also heard that ergo designs are very popular with the Japanese market.


----------



## Metropolis

Headless Ibanez, weird... but interesting. It would mean that bigger brands go to manufacturing them more. I wouldn't imagine something like ESP or Jackson to do it, but it fits to Ibanez.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Metropolis said:


> Headless Ibanez, weird... but interesting.



Wouldn't be the first time Ibanez did a headless model.

https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/AX75


----------



## jephjacques

Shit, that's the first headless bass I've ever seen that didn't look like goofy nonsense


----------



## Albake21

Uh oh... please don't tell me this year revolves around Ibanez headless guitars. That bass is freaking sweet though.


----------



## Musiscience

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Wouldn't be the first time Ibanez did a headless model.
> 
> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/AX75



What I meant was the modern headless market. It would be interesting what they would come up with as far as proprietary Ibby hardware for them.


----------



## ExileMetal

Pretty cool to see a headless design; but as someone with only Ibanez guitars, that doesn’t really identify as one to me. Still interested, just wondering if the headstock is that important or if I’m just a boomer.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

Richter said:


> I guess bass players are more forward thinking.


 if i had a nickel for every time ive told a guitarist theyre going to be on the wrong side of history...


----------



## kisielk

Ibanez Rules said:


> Just an FYI but the list price on the Prestige version AZ bridge with Titanium saddles is over $800.


Holy shit, that is quite the markup. Even the most expensive Gotoh 510 Evolution bridge, with the X-Gold finish, is $132 from Japarts.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

kisielk said:


> Holy shit, that is quite the markup. Even the most expensive Gotoh 510 Evolution bridge, with the X-Gold finish, is $132 from Japarts.



It's done on purpose as they [Ibanez] don't want to be full-time parts suppliers. They don't care to be competitive.


----------



## cip 123

From Robby Baca's (The Contortionist) insta. Dunno if it's Custom or new Sig?


----------



## Albake21

Ha beat me to it! I'm guessing it's either an LACS (especially since it's exactly the specs he likes) or it's an actual production model but with the upgrades he does to all of his guitars. Those being the Ibby Hipshot bridge, Hipshot Tuners, and a set of Seymour Duncan Pegasus/Sentient.


----------



## mlp187

OMFG that is badass. Great taste, Robby Baca.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Ha beat me to it! I'm guessing it's either an LACS (especially since it's exactly the specs he likes) or it's an actual production model but with the upgrades he does to all of his guitars. Those being the Ibby Hipshot bridge, Hipshot Tuners, and a set of Seymour Duncan Pegasus/Sentient.


I think he uses MojoTone pickups


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> I think he uses MojoTone pickups


Really? That must be new (as in the past year) because I remember he used to love the SD Pegasus.


----------



## zenonshandro

c7spheres said:


> ...They learned to not give people everything because then you're happy and hold on to your guitar instead of selling it and buying another.



Damn. This has me in a state of eureka. I've always wondered "If all these manufacturers have to do is read these forums to get in touch with their customer, to make the perfect combination of spec's... Then why does it never happen?"

Maybe that question has been answered for all time.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Really? That must be new (as in the past year) because I remember he used to love the SD Pegasus.


It's been about a year yea, he started with them in his Blue 6 string if I recall.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

zenonshandro said:


> Damn. This has me in a state of eureka. I've always wondered "If all these manufacturers have to do is read these forums to get in touch with their customer, to make the perfect combination of spec's... Then why does it never happen?"
> 
> Maybe that question has been answered for all time.



The thing is, the 99% of folks who vehemently ask for a given feature set will never buy the instrument even when available. 

Ibanez, and really all mainstream makes, look at what endorsed artists use and request via custom orders and what actually sells at retail versus what doesn't.


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> The thing is, the 99% of folks who vehemently ask for a given feature set will never buy the instrument even when available.
> 
> Ibanez, and really all mainstream makes, look at what endorsed artists use and request via custom orders and what actually sells at retail versus what doesn't.



Beat me to it.

Can also put it as "The reason manufacturers keep putting burl tops that look like swimming pools with turds in them is because you fucks keep buying them"


----------



## dirtool

The burl year(2019) is over, the sandblast year(2020) is coming.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

MaxOfMetal said:


> Different options:


 did you just have this chart in case of emergency?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GenghisCoyne said:


> did you just have this chart in case of emergency?



They're right on the Ibanez website.


----------



## Mathemagician

cip 123 said:


> From Robby Baca's (The Contortionist) insta. Dunno if it's Custom or new Sig?



This in the $1400-1800 price point would be awesome.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're right on the Ibanez website.


Does that answer the question though?


----------



## Hollowway

dirtool said:


> The burl year(2019) is over, the sandblast year(2020) is coming.


----------



## zenonshandro

MaxOfMetal said:


> The thing is, the 99% of folks who vehemently ask for a given feature set will never buy the instrument even when available.
> 
> Ibanez, and really all mainstream makes, look at what endorsed artists use and request via custom orders and what actually sells at retail versus what doesn't.



That's very true. I'm operating with like 50% sarcasm on that last one. I would be totally in that camp with everyone else to ask for certain features, and then find something to nitpick as soon as exactly what I asked for was offered to me. LoL. Even if it's hard to admit that.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

dirtool said:


> The burl year(2019) is over, the sandblast year(2020) is coming.



I thought we’d escaped from these a few years ago when Mayones did their ‘Gothic’ themes ones. I saw PRS did some earlier this year and hoped that was a one off for a cheesy Halloween feature. 

And now Ibanez?!?!? 

Come back turdpool burl, all is forgiven!


----------



## cardinal

zenonshandro said:


> That's very true. I'm operating with like 50% sarcasm on that last one. I would be totally in that camp with everyone else to ask for certain features, and then find something to nitpick as soon as exactly what I asked for was offered to me. LoL. Even if it's hard to admit that.



Yeah, there have been attempts over the years for SSO group buys where they fall apart as there aren't even 10 people here that can agree on specs.


----------



## Vyn

cardinal said:


> Yeah, there have been attempts over the years for SSO group buys where they fall apart as there aren't even 10 people here that can agree on specs.



The cherry blossom RG8 was the latest one. So sad that didn’t happen


----------



## A-Branger

saw the pic of the new bass, took me a while before I clicked in it was an Ibanez.

burl is meh for me now, but looove that wenge neck with the two laminations <3 <3

shape seems interesting. Would love to see a front pic of it, rather than a side low angle photo that doesnt help to figure it out the shape.

also seems like a huuuuuuuge fret access :O !!!!!!!! DAAANG..... but, in order to do so, they moved the leg cutout sooo far back..... so all the point of making a headless bass is useless.

-take away the headstock to reduce neck dive while sitting down.... leg cutout is so far back that youa re going to endup with the same "neck dive" as a SR model (or maybe bit more)

-reduced body to access the tunners...... this only works on guitars as basses already have the bridge at edge of the body... so no gain here. If not they missed a huge opportunity to angle the body shape to go with the multiscale fan of the bridge.... if not this bass body would be "bigger" than what it would be a regular scale bass (as its shapped to accomodate the long low string scale only)

-chop headstock to reduce overal size and neck dive..... Ibanez already had the smallest headstock for basses in the market, so the gains are not really THAT much... it all depends on how big this "headstock piece" would be


in other words, this is a headles bass for the sake of making a bass with no headstock


and yup, I never been a fan of headless basses....(can you tell  ) .....I think they serve no purpose


Im exited to see if this new shape gets a headstock version too.


having say that, I LOVE they keep pushing the envolope for basses and keep doing weird and unique stuff.... now if they only could nail a decent color/wood combo on a SR premium I could retire happy  hahaha.... 

I wonder why they havent started an "Ibanez Guitar workshop" too


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I hope they release a headless model. I would buy it. 6 7 or 8 doesn't matter to me


----------



## LordHar

Apparently there is a non-fanned version coming also: 
(mini picture from talkbass.com)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LordHar said:


> Apparently there is a non-fanned version coming also:
> (mini picture from talkbass.com)



Awww.....I can see the chintzy logo from here.


----------



## Metropolis

I can see the poop in a pool burl from here.


----------



## LordHar

Big fan of the Ibanez SR, totally don't like this shape for now. Have to see one in the flesh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That shape looks like a Carl Thompson meets Status. 

I don't hate it. looks '80s as hell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I dig the shape on the fanned example, everything else is trash to me. The solid color is nice though.


----------



## Albake21

Those basses look pretty cool, but they do seem very strange. The least Ibanez looking Ibanez I've ever seen.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Are we just getting headless basses?


----------



## Masoo2

Did they finally abandon the small fan of their previous basses and go to 34-37?


----------



## Hollowway

Apparently there’s a new Jem in 2020 that’s supposed to be really cool. Maybe that will be headless? It would definitely be on the bandwagon. Otherwise idk what would be different.


----------



## Stemp Fester

kisielk said:


> Holy shit, that is quite the markup. Even the most expensive Gotoh 510 Evolution bridge, with the X-Gold finish, is $132 from Japarts.



FWIW... I used to work for a company that made fittings for fluid systems (typically in stainless steel) and from time to time the application a customer had demanded titanium fittings and the price for those was an order of magnitude higher - one example that sticks with me was a 1/8" t-piece that cost something like $10 in SS but in titanium jumped to somewhere around $1000...

I'm no expert in the stuff (and not involved in the industry anymore) but from what I know titanium is a much harder material to work with which adds to the cost of production substantially.


----------



## I play music

Masoo2 said:


> Did they finally abandon the small fan of their previous basses and go to 34-37?


I've heard that most strings are too short for that. I can't imagine Ibanez taking the risk to make something you have problems buying strings for. Or am I wrong and normal strings are long enough for a 37" scale?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> I've heard that most strings are too short for that. I can't imagine Ibanez taking the risk to make something you have problems buying strings for. Or am I wrong and normal strings are long enough for a 37" scale?



Just about all the major string manufacturers offer strings at least 38" (useable length, not under tension) and some as much as 41". 

Given the hardware here, I don't believe there would be a problem at all sourcing strings for 37" scale.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just about all the major string manufacturers offer strings at least 38" (useable length, not under tension) and some as much as 41".
> 
> Given the hardware here, I don't believe there would be a problem at all sourcing strings for 37" scale.


Ok weird, some guy was telling me standard strings were too short for his Dingwall and that's why he ordered custom ones. If normal strings are long enough for 37" I'd be all for it and get a Daddario 160 for that low F# or something : - D


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> Ok weird, some guy was telling me standard strings were too short for his Dingwall and that's why he ordered custom ones. If normal strings are long enough for 37" I'd be all for it and get a Daddario 160 for that low F# or something : - D



Dingwalls are a bit different given the headstocks and hardware.


----------



## A-Branger

strings are long enough to reach tunners, but the tapper are not long enough and thats the actual problem with strings.

I got an Ormsby 5 string, which is 34-36.9"

a normal set of strings they all fit and reach, the low B had the tapper jsut next to the first fret. (so cant be used)

the "extra long set" from D'Addario, and Earnie Ball, juuuuuuuuuuuuuuust fits. The low B has 2 levels of tapper, the string when it comes and does the first taper (from the bridge) its just right befre the nut, and the second tapper is at the nut. So the string is just useable (barely)

I still need to try the extra long set of elixirs. And thats pretty much it for mayor brands "off the shelves" string sets for 37" basses... so nope, there arent strings out there for them, you need to buy custom. Reason why I want to build my next bass with 33-35" as I tune to B

I dont think Ibanez would go 37", they would do the same as they did with their SR model before


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> strings are long enough to reach tunners, but the tapper are not long enough and thats the actual problem with strings.
> 
> I got an Ormsby 5 string, which is 34-36.9"
> 
> a normal set of strings they all fit and reach, the low B had the tapper jsut next to the first fret. (so cant be used)
> 
> the "extra long set" from D'Addario, and Earnie Ball, juuuuuuuuuuuuuuust fits. The low B has 2 levels of tapper, the string when it comes and does the first taper (from the bridge) its just right befre the nut, and the second tapper is at the nut. So the string is just useable (barely)
> 
> I still need to try the extra long set of elixirs. And thats pretty much it for mayor brands "off the shelves" string sets for 37" basses... so nope, there arent strings out there for them, you need to buy custom. Reason why I want to build my next bass with 33-35" as I tune to B
> 
> I dont think Ibanez would go 37", they would do the same as they did with their SR model before



DR makes 41" sets, Ken Smith, T-I, and Fodera do 40", and those are all useable length and prior to being brought to tension which will give you another ~1/3".

Hardware is going to be a major factor.

If strings were much of a concern the Dingwall Combustion models wouldn't be flying off the shelves faster than they can make them.


----------



## LordHar

When you go to https://ibanez.ru/ you can find some textual information about upcoming releases. just click around and use translate.
they do add and remove regularly it seems.


----------



## I play music

LordHar said:


> When you go to https://ibanez.ru/ you can find some textual information about upcoming releases. just click around and use translate.
> they do add and remove regularly it seems.


If my russian is still good enough then I think there will be a new XL 7 string in black. EHB1505MS-PLF EHB1005MS-SFM, EHB1505-DEF, EHB1005-BKF seem to be some of the new headless basses coming. SFM stands for seafoam if I get it right. With a baked maple fretboard. That sounds delicious.


----------



## BillCosby

I just checked ibanez.ru, like mentioned above and found this:

IBANEZ RGDR4327-NTF
IBANEZ RGDR4327-NTF electric guitar, natural / black, body material - mahogany, top - Richlite, fingerboard - maple / wenge, fingerboard - ebony, 24 frets, 26.5 "gauge, H / H pickups: Dimarzio Fusion Edge 7 (H) neck & bridge pickups, black color accessories, complete with case.

Reverse headstock RGD prestige, with either a rich lite or ebony board. Not sure why it says both, but it could just be the translation


----------



## kisielk

It seems to say the *top* is richlite, not the fingerboard. Which is definitely something unusual...


----------



## possumkiller

From the specs it sounds ugly as fuck like the iron label RGD Kiesel wannabes.


----------



## Albake21

Since it has the fusion edge, I'm wondering if it's just another Axion Label. Man I'd love to get another Prestige RGD 6 string.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Albake21 said:


> Since it has the fusion edge, I'm wondering if it's just another Axion Label. Man I'd love to get another Prestige RGD 6 string.


There have been plenty of prestiges with the fusion edges. Sound great in my XL.


----------



## I play music

Hollowway said:


> Apparently there’s a new Jem in 2020 that’s supposed to be really cool. Maybe that will be headless? It would definitely be on the bandwagon. Otherwise idk what would be different.


Source?
I'd be surprised if they make something so different as a sig model (Jem) without offering it as standard model before.


----------



## Metropolis

Albake21 said:


> Since it has the fusion edge, I'm wondering if it's just another Axion Label. Man I'd love to get another Prestige RGD 6 string.



Look at the high four digit model number, it must be the new 4000-series. Axion labels have two numbers and every letter related to the specs of a guitar. Iron labels have one or two numbers. Four numbers is for Premium, Prestige and J-custom only from guitars currently being manufactured. If it's not a standard series sevenstring starting with 7***.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metropolis said:


> Look at the high four digit model number, it must be the new 4000-series. Axion labels have two numbers and every letter related to the specs of a guitar. Iron labels have one or two numbers. Four numbers is for Premium, Prestige and J-custom only from guitars currently being manufactured. If it's not a standard series sevenstring starting with 7***.



All MIJ RGDs (one exception being store special runs and UC series) use four digits. So I agree that it's likely just a flashier Prestige model.


----------



## Jake

I'll put it here like I do every year. I'd like a new MIJ hardtail RGA 

I know they won't do it, but I can dream.


----------



## Hollowway

I play music said:


> Source?
> I'd be surprised if they make something so different as a sig model (Jem) without offering it as standard model before.


Source for the new Jem is the Vai video that just came out. He mentions it. And @zimbloth knows what it is, but obviously can't say (as he's a dealer). The source for the wild speculation of it being headless is me.


----------



## Isolationist

RGD series is in desperate need of finished bevels.


----------



## Leviathus

Headless JEM =


----------



## I play music

Leviathus said:


> Headless JEM =


Per Nilsson Strandberg is already like a headless Jem kinda
I don't think it looks any worse than a Ibanez Jem

I think if Ibanez even comes out with headless guitars this year then Strandberg will have to be creative again


----------



## I play music

Hollowway said:


> Source for the new Jem is the Vai video that just came out. He mentions it. And @zimbloth knows what it is, but obviously can't say (as he's a dealer). The source for the wild speculation of it being headless is me.


Well a new Jem would not surprise me because they release new Jems every once in a while. But a headless Jem.. damn that would be a surprise


----------



## Hollowway

I play music said:


> Well a new Jem would not surprise me because they release new Jems every once in a while. But a headless Jem.. damn that would be a surprise


Yeah, I have no idea if they would, but Nick said it’s gonna be something cool, so save your money. So that made me think it’s not going to be another color difference, or something minor. Some people speculated that it would have a sustainer, because Vai had one in the video when he mentioned the new jem. My thinking was just because of the new headless bass. But, Vai has never mentioned that he likes headless, so I’m 99.9% sure I’m wrong.


----------



## Leviathus

I play music said:


> Per Nilsson Strandberg is already like a headless Jem kinda


It's swirled and HSH, that's about it as far as similarities. IMO, chopping off the headstock would really fuck up the JEM aesthetic, can't see that being the twist for next years model.


----------



## I play music

Leviathus said:


> It's swirled and HSH, that's about it as far as similarities. IMO, chopping off the headstock would really fuck up the JEM aesthetic, can't see that being the twist for next years model.








I don't even mind the ones where someone just chopped off headstock like this


----------



## ixlramp

Wow ... a headless bass. I was just recently thinking, considering the resurgence of headless, and Ibanez being so pioneering, that it is time for them to sell headless basses and guitars (i suspect they are working on the guitars).


A-Branger said:


> also seems like a huuuuuuuge fret access :O !!!!!!!! DAAANG..... but, in order to do so, they moved the leg cutout sooo far back


Other way around i think, the leg cutout positioning seems to be to make it balance on the leg, the result is the fret access.


A-Branger said:


> take away the headstock to reduce neck dive while sitting down.... leg cutout is so far back that youa re going to endup with the same "neck dive" as a SR model (or maybe bit more)


From my experience of owning and trying headless basses, most are very poorly balanced on the leg because they use the same body shape, so the lack of headstock weight makes them very tail-heavy, they literally fall off your lap backwards.
So the leg cutout needs to be further back on a headless, and looks correctly positioned here.
Headless is not done to reduce neck dive on the leg, a headed bass balances fine on the leg, headless is done to reduce imbalance on a strap.


A-Branger said:


> chop headstock to reduce overal size and neck dive..... Ibanez already had the smallest headstock for basses in the market, so the gains are not really THAT much


Due to leverage, the torque resulting from even a small headstock weight has a huge effect on balance, so yes the gains are huge, this is clear if you try headed and headless basses.

Also, whether you like them or not, that headless guitars and basses serve a purpose is blindingly obvious.
Looks like Ned Steinberger was roughly 40-50 years ahead of the times.


----------



## Leviathus

I play music said:


> I don't even mind the ones where someone just chopped off headstock like this


That makes one of us. 

Each to his own though.


----------



## I play music

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I have no idea if they would, but Nick said it’s gonna be something cool, so save your money. So that made me think it’s not going to be another color difference, or something minor. Some people speculated that it would have a sustainer, because Vai had one in the video when he mentioned the new jem. My thinking was just because of the new headless bass. But, Vai has never mentioned that he likes headless, so I’m 99.9% sure I’m wrong.


Well I don't know Nick to tell what is something cool for him ;-)
But I think Vai is of the old school that does not tease things over weeks step by step on Instagram. So whatever it is, headless or not, I don't expect any hints from him before official announcement


----------



## A-Branger

ixlramp said:


> Wow ... a headless bass. I was just recently thinking, considering the resurgence of headless, and Ibanez being so pioneering, that it is time for them to sell headless basses and guitars (i suspect they are working on the guitars).
> 
> Other way around i think, the leg cutout positioning seems to be to make it balance on the leg, the result is the fret access.
> 
> From my experience of owning and trying headless basses, most are very poorly balanced on the leg because they use the same body shape, so the lack of headstock weight makes them very tail-heavy, they literally fall off your lap backwards.
> So the leg cutout needs to be further back on a headless, and looks correctly positioned here.
> Headless is not done to reduce neck dive on the leg, a headed bass balances fine on the leg, headless is done to reduce imbalance on a strap.
> 
> Due to leverage, the torque resulting from even a small headstock weight has a huge effect on balance, so yes the gains are huge, this is clear if you try headed and headless basses.
> 
> Also, whether you like them or not, that headless guitars and basses serve a purpose is blindingly obvious.
> Looks like Ned Steinberger was roughly 40-50 years ahead of the times.




I would admit I would need to try the balance of this new bass first, but for me it seem the leg cutout is too far back to balance on a neutral postion.

as to do headless basses for a way to balance the bass on a strap, basses already do great in balance due to extended horns. See Fender. the #1 shape (jazz) with the worst neck dive while sitiing down, yet everytime I mention, people say "I got no neck dive on mine"... mostly reffering while on a strap, and the amount of players using them and not complaining about it refflects that. I have had 3 different Ibanez shapes basses, one with perfect "no hands hold" balance on my leg, the other two a SR and a BTB, non of them had any type of neck dive on a strap, and this is me using a dimarzio cliplock seatbelt kinda strap that slides pretty easy 

theres only one thing headless basses work for, and thats to "look cool", same way people like other shapes, a headless bass is another "cool factor" of things to choose from. The guitar industry is a fashion industry, and headless are in


----------



## A-Branger

MaxOfMetal said:


> DR makes 41" sets, Ken Smith, T-I, and Fodera do 40", and those are all useable length and prior to being brought to tension which will give you another ~1/3".
> 
> Hardware is going to be a major factor.
> 
> If strings were much of a concern the Dingwall Combustion models wouldn't be flying off the shelves faster than they can make them.


thanks, I would check those brands.

but I was mention is off the shelves brands taht I could go to a store and get one. Maybe I could see DR, but thats it. I know they arent "custom" strings, but I mentioned custom as a way to say that you need to order them

I jus tlike my Elixirs too much


----------



## _Mick_

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5x9H0kCflv/?igshid=8jiem6q5j7cs

Dan from Ibanez Germany pretty much confirming the Ibanez Custom Shop. 

Looking like Semi Custom J.Custom models


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I’m still hoping that the “something new”for the JEM is the semi custom idea.

The JEM has multiple inlay options to choose from, two different body shape, front rout, rear route, different neck joints, neck profiles and pickups.

You could mix and match all day long.

Either that or swirls...

I understand that they manage to do the Jemini pedals with a printed swirl, I wish we could see that applied to a guitar. It’s still a swirl, but a lot cheaper than the actual hands on art version we’ve seen on the JEMs and UVs so far.


----------



## knet370

I hope they bring back a mij rga or the rg3120.


----------



## Metropolis

This was one of the 2019 japan only models, RGR4627FXE. Noticed that there is no trussrod cover. So it must be a really simple RGD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metropolis said:


> This was one of the 2019 japan only models, RGR4627FXE. Noticed that there is no trussrod cover. So it must be a really simple RGD.



I honestly wish more companies took that approach. I dig the Fender-style no-cover look. Either that or the spokewheel adjuster. 

Also it's weird seeing EMGs on a brand new instrument, given all the new companies have been fellating Fishman like crazy.`


----------



## rifftrauma

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I honestly wish more companies took that approach. I dig the Fender-style no-cover look. Either that or the spokewheel adjuster.
> 
> Also it's weird seeing EMGs on a brand new instrument, given all the new companies have been fellating Fishman like crazy.`



I've got the 6 string model of this, the RGR4620E and it's spectacular. If they release another model similar to it this year I'd grab it in a heartbeat.


----------



## NeglectedField

Sorry to derail but y'know what I'd like to see? Reissues of the old Roadstar or Blazer basses with the P/P&J configs. Bit of vintage fun. No gov't subsidies for active basses and all that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NeglectedField said:


> Sorry to derail but y'know what I'd like to see? Reissues of the old Roadstar or Blazer basses with the P/P&J configs. Bit of vintage fun. No gov't subsidies for active basses and all that.



It would be cool to see them refreshed to AZ spec/trim.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A reissue of the old Roadstar would be glorious.

But the later versions with the OG Edge, not the Rockr.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A reissue of the old Roadstar would be glorious.
> 
> But the later versions with the OG Edge, not the Rockr.



If there's an old school series to bring back, it's definitely the Proline.














Also, don't hate on the old trems. Those Hard Rockr and Pro Rockr were pretty badass for the time. It would be neat to see today.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## StevenC

Won't somebody please think of the Maxxas!

Maybe the new JEM model is a Maxxas, that'd be so cool.


----------



## NeglectedField

That preset system on the PL's looks fiddly as hell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NeglectedField said:


> That preset system on the PL's looks fiddly as hell.



You didn't have to use it, the regular controls bypass it. 

I never found it to really be that helpful as most of the different configurations were just the slightest bit different to the regular positions on the 5-way switch. 

Most of these I run into have the system either disabled or removed.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I did not know Dave Murray played an Ibanez V.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> I did not know Dave Murray played an Ibanez V.



He was a big Ibanez player in the early 80's. Especially the Rocket Roll, Destroyer, and an RS.

Adrian Smith, too.


----------



## Leviathus

I feel like i've never seen that Ibanez Rhoads, pretty cool.


----------



## aesthyrian

Just do it, Ibanez. Just know, I, like most everyone else here, still won't buy them.


----------



## Hollowway

There was some speculation on FB that the new Jem would be Vanta black. Which is stupid, because what people keep failing to understand is that Vanta black gets its blackness from the outside texture of it. As soon as you start handling it you lose those properties.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

What's up with that 7 string Iceman? New for 2020, or a custom shop?


----------



## Vyn

Carl Kolchak said:


> What's up with that 7 string Iceman? New for 2020, or a custom shop?




It's LACS, highly doubt we will be seeing one in the future.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Vyn said:


> It's LACS, highly doubt we will be seeing one in the future.


 Phukkkkk!


----------



## jephjacques

fuuuck, those neckthrough prolines are hot


----------



## possumkiller

Metropolis said:


> View attachment 75336


Dude that is so 2018. Literally nobody uses the Drake pedophile format anymore. Geordie LaForge has replaced it.


----------



## dirtool

BillCosby said:


> I just checked ibanez.ru, like mentioned above and found this:
> 
> IBANEZ RGDR4327-NTF
> IBANEZ RGDR4327-NTF electric guitar, natural / black, body material - mahogany, top - Richlite, fingerboard - maple / wenge, fingerboard - ebony, 24 frets, 26.5 "gauge, H / H pickups: Dimarzio Fusion Edge 7 (H) neck & bridge pickups, black color accessories, complete with case.
> 
> Reverse headstock RGD prestige, with either a rich lite or ebony board. Not sure why it says both, but it could just be the translation



Who needs a richlite top?Just paint it in solid colour and I'm good.


----------



## dirtool

Here comes the boring jcustom, just colour changed.


----------



## dirtool

Btw, if the teal one have one more string....


----------



## Vyn

I dig the teal one more than the model that had the fishmans this year


----------



## Samark

MaxOfMetal said:


> If there's an old school series to bring back, it's definitely the Proline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, don't hate on the old trems. Those Hard Rockr and Pro Rockr were pretty badass for the time. It would be neat to see today.



Learn something new every day. I must have that red Proline!

Thanks Maximus


----------



## Musiscience

I’m wondering if they will make J Custom AZs at some point. Not that I would buy one, but interested to see what they would come up with.


----------



## possumkiller

dirtool said:


> Here comes the boring jcustom, just colour changed.


If they would do that teal one with plain black DiMarzios, offset dots, and twilight blue finish I would love it.


----------



## stinkoman

dirtool said:


> Here comes the boring jcustom, just colour changed.


Maybe it's just me, but something about those come off looking really cheap, and not as nice as other j customs.


----------



## Mathemagician

stinkoman said:


> Maybe it's just me, but something about those come off looking really cheap, and not as nice as other j customs.



It’s the light brown FB.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

stinkoman said:


> Maybe it's just me, but something about those come off looking really cheap, and not as nice as other j customs.



It's the photo editing, it takes all the life out of the pictures. Once the real photos start popping up they'll look better. 

I also think the J.Custom line as a whole has lost much of its "wow factor" since becoming so commonplace and seeing little change in the 8000 series the last decade.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Its the inlays that have just been used far too long. I had an 8427 with the vine inlays, it feels like 10-15 years ago. They need to switch them up a bit or stop doing them as frequently.


----------



## TGN

Which bridge is that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TGN said:


> Which bridge is that?



Edge Zero


----------



## ThePIGI King

Yall crazy. The J.custom is a dream, and all of those look sexy.

I do agree that more variety in them would be nice however.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ThePIGI King said:


> Yall crazy. The J.custom is a dream, and all of those look sexy.
> 
> I do agree that more variety in them would be nice however.



Don't get me wrong, they're really pretty. 

I just don't really get excited about the JCRG8xxx stuff anymore now that they make so damn many of them. Back when North America got five (5!) the novelty was part of the mystique. 

I'm also a crotchety old bastard about guitar trends and hate the limited Sugi models. 

I admit it's total "old man yells at cloud"-syndrome.


----------



## Aewrik

I'd love to see a quilted J.Custom. Or a Prestige, like the RG320Q-WRS Wet Rose beauty (yes, it was a neck-through Prestige).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Aewrik said:


> I'd love to see a quilted J.Custom. Or a Prestige, like the RG320Q-WRS Wet Rose beauty (yes, it was a neck-through Prestige).



Yeah, they're weird with quilt. The only ones I know of were limited runs for Kurosawa.


----------



## Albake21

I'd love to see the return of the RGT series. I'm surprised Ibanez didn't continue with them.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't get me wrong, they're really pretty.
> 
> I just don't really get excited about the JCRG8xxx stuff anymore now that they make so damn many of them. Back when North America got five (5!) the novelty was part of the mystique.
> 
> I'm also a crotchety old bastard about guitar trends and hate the limited Sugi models.
> 
> I admit it's total "old man yells at cloud"-syndrome.


Yeah I got mine back when you had to order from Japan on eBay, haha. Now you can order one on Sweetwater.


----------



## jephjacques

I like the "boring" J Customs and the vine inlay


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jephjacques said:


> I like the "boring" J Customs and the vine inlay



You're definitely in the majority. They still have a hard time keeping them in stock everywhere but Japan.


----------



## Grindspine

I wish they would bring back Xiphos (7 string prestige version), the RGT (also 7 string), and maybe 8 string versions of the RGA and RGD.


----------



## Tuned

Metropolis said:


> This was one of the 2019 japan only models, RGR4627FXE. Noticed that there is no trussrod cover. So it must be a really simple RGD.


not sure what you mean by really simple, but it's a fujigen-made prestige


----------



## Tuned

MaxOfMetal said:


> He was a big Ibanez player in the early 80's. Especially the Rocket Roll, Destroyer, and an RS.
> 
> Adrian Smith, too.


so was Steve Harris


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, they're weird with quilt. The only ones I know of were limited runs for Kurosawa.



If I recall correctly, these were in dealers here in the U.K.!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

_MonSTeR_ said:


> If I recall correctly, these were in dealers here in the U.K.!



I know some made it to Europe and North America, but not exactly sure how. Distributors probably bought them at retail and marked them up.


----------



## Leviathus

I wonder if Ibanez will ever give up on the Edge Zero, at least on high end models. Is there anyone out there that wouldn't prefer a OE/LP over the EZ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> I wonder if Ibanez will ever give up on the Edge Zero, at least on high end models. Is there anyone out there that wouldn't prefer a OE/LP over the EZ?



They have all three on J.Customs currently. 

The EZ kind of has a cult following, especially amongst folks who don't use the trem that much but still want locking stability.


----------



## Albake21

Leviathus said:


> I wonder if Ibanez will ever give up on the Edge Zero, at least on high end models. Is there anyone out there that wouldn't prefer a OE/LP over the EZ?


I'm in that tiny minority of people that love the Edge Zero. I don't know if I'd say I like it more than the normal Edge, but I'd say I like it just as much and would miss some of the EZ features that the normal Edge does not have.


----------



## Leviathus

MaxOfMetal said:


> They have all three on J.Customs currently.
> 
> The EZ kind of has a cult following, especially amongst folks who don't use the trem that much but still want locking stability.



You'd have to be in a cult to be crazy enough to prefer that trem. If only Ibanez wasn't so stingy with the backstop, then folks could have the best of both worlds.

EDIT: and no offense Albake, lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> You'd have to be in a cult to be crazy enough to prefer that trem. If only Ibanez wasn't so stingy with the backstop, then folks could have the best of both worlds.
> 
> EDIT: and no offense Albake, lol.



I don't get the hate. It's not a bad unit, and definitely not something that would stop me from getting a certain guitar. 

The quality is good, it comes with locking studs, the intonation tool is handy, the arm holder is solid, and it feels decent under your hand. The complexity is annoying for teardowns, and I could take or leave the ZPS since it can be disengaged.

Anyone could throw a Tremsetter on an Edge or Lo-Pro, and do the arm holder mod, and grab an intonation Key, etc, but can see how folks rather have certain features up front.


----------



## Leviathus

I don't hate it, but it's a deal breaker for me on an MIJ Ibanez. I have the EZ2 on a RG370 and it works pretty good even for being the cheaper variant. For me the bells and whistles lean more towards gimmick than practicality, and i find the other 2 more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Albake21

Leviathus said:


> I don't hate it, but it's a deal breaker for me on an MIJ Ibanez. I have the EZ2 on a RG370 and it works pretty good even for being the cheaper variant. For me the bells and whistles lean more towards gimmick than practicality, and i find the other 2 more aesthetically pleasing.


Let me ask you this though, with the stabilizer taken out (which I always do with every Edge Zero I've owned) why do you hate it? I never understood the hate it received. It's literally an Edge but with some very useful features that are optional to use.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MaxOfMetal said:


> They have all three on J.Customs currently.
> 
> The EZ kind of has a cult following, especially amongst folks who don't use the trem that much but still want locking stability.



Apparently it was very well received in Japan where the obsession with the Original Edge isn't as fervent.


----------



## Leviathus

Albake21 said:


> Let me ask you this though, with the stabilizer taken out (which I always do with every Edge Zero I've owned) why do you hate it? I never understood the hate it received. It's literally an Edge but with some very useful features that are optional to use.



I said i don't hate it, just don't prefer it. The Edge/LP are bulkier and feel better under my hand, Gotoh made, and i'm used to 3 springs in the back. To me it's a "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" scenario. Just my opinion, didn't mean for this derailment into a trem debate haha...


----------



## Leviathus

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Apparently it was very well received in Japan where the obsession with the Original Edge isn't as fervent.


I could see that.


----------



## Albake21

Leviathus said:


> I said i don't hate it, just don't prefer it. The Edge/LP are bulkier and feel better under my hand, Gotoh made, and i'm used to 3 springs in the back. To me it's a "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" scenario. Just my opinion, didn't mean for this derailment into a trem debate haha...


All good, I was just curious to hear your opinion on it.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Have both Edge Zero and Lo-Pro. Like both. However, I prefer the Lo-Pro in feeling, but I much prefer the screw on arm over the push in all day. How about giving me the Lo-Pro Edge Zero!

Oh, and @MaxOfMetal - I kinda get what you mean on the JCRGs, but Japan still does get more than we do. Like the 7527, IIRC USA got less than 5, and that thing was super slick. Then the best finish on the 8527 (Rhondite Pink) isn't even in the US. But maybe it's because I've never owned a JC, I really like em


----------



## c7spheres

ThePIGI King said:


> Have both Edge Zero and Lo-Pro. Like both. However, I prefer the Lo-Pro in feeling, but I much prefer the screw on arm over the push in all day. How about giving me the Lo-Pro Edge Zero!
> 
> Oh, and @MaxOfMetal - I kinda get what you mean on the JCRGs, but Japan still does get more than we do. Like the 7527, IIRC USA got less than 5, and that thing was super slick. Then the best finish on the 8527 (Rhondite Pink) isn't even in the US. But maybe it's because I've never owned a JC, I really like em


 Your dream has come true already, in any color you want, and it's only $20. Here you go!

https://redbishop.jp/EN_MAGIK-ARM_EDGE.html


----------



## trem licking

c7spheres said:


> Your dream has come true already, in any color you want, and it's only $20. Here you go!
> 
> https://redbishop.jp/EN_MAGIK-ARM_EDGE.html


one of these is going on my next floyd as the collar will most likely be garbage. if these perform how i think they will, they will be going on all my guitars at some point


----------



## c7spheres

trem licking said:


> one of these is going on my next floyd as the collar will most likely be garbage. if these perform how i think they will, they will be going on all my guitars at some point


 I've never used it but found out about it due to intereste in the Acculocator they sell. I've never used those either but hear good stuff about them.


----------



## Metropolis

Tuned said:


> not sure what you mean by really simple, but it's a fujigen-made prestige



I know what it is. I meant that it has simple color scheme, no inlays, hardtail bridge. Like early Iron Label philosophy, but it's a Prestige.


----------



## mrpanoff

Leviathus said:


> I wonder if Ibanez will ever give up on the Edge Zero, at least on high end models. Is there anyone out there that wouldn't prefer a OE/LP over the EZ?



Any suggestions why doesn't the Zero call for the oh so cool retainer bar above the locking nut as the Lo Pro does?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mrpanoff said:


> Any suggestions why doesn't the Zero call for the oh so cool retainer bar above the locking nut as the Lo Pro does?



Japanese bridges get Japanese nuts, South Korean bridges get South Korean nuts. 

Why exactly do they do it that way, I don't know. But the actual bridge has nothing to do with it. It's just different nuts.


----------



## mlp187

MaxOfMetal said:


> If there's an old school series to bring back, it's definitely the Proline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, don't hate on the old trems. Those Hard Rockr and Pro Rockr were pretty badass for the time. It would be neat to see today.


I had an epiphone that looked suspiciously identical to the red superstrat (Epi was made by samick). I loved it and would pick one of those up again.


----------



## c7spheres

mrpanoff said:


> Any suggestions why doesn't the Zero call for the oh so cool retainer bar above the locking nut as the Lo Pro does?



I don't know how they determine which ones get the retainer bar/ string tree, but It's upposed to be there if needed in order to make the strings sit evenly across the nut and put the downward pressure/ tension that needs to be there. Some Ibanez headstocks are angled and need it/ come with it and some don't, even tough they are the same neck and basic angle. I like to have it there incase it's needed. I'd actually prefer to have an individual one for each string so only the strings that need it would have it, even though it would look a littel fugly.


----------



## Adieu

MaxOfMetal said:


> If there's an old school series to bring back, it's definitely the Proline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, don't hate on the old trems. Those Hard Rockr and Pro Rockr were pretty badass for the time. It would be neat to see today.



Where did they all go?

These are like those 80s Gibsons with stock Kahlers, you only ever see em in catalog pages


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adieu said:


> Where did they all go?
> 
> These are like those 80s Gibsons with stock Kahlers, you only ever see em in catalog pages



Folks hold onto them something fierce...at least the ones that survived. Doesn't help that very few were made of some of these. 

Back then Ibanez probably sold about 1/10th as many guitars annually, but had nearly twice as many individual models, which really only lasted a year before being discontinued. Some of these were only built in a single batch. 

I wouldn't be surprised if there were under 100 of each color PL2660 made. Realistically, maybe even half that.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

ThePIGI King said:


> Have both Edge Zero and Lo-Pro. Like both. However, I prefer the Lo-Pro in feeling, but I much prefer the screw on arm over the push in all day. How about giving me the Lo-Pro Edge Zero!



I really dislike the screw in collar! When you start adding anything that’s doesn't sit flush, you take away from the ‘Lo Pro’ aspect and start going back towards the clunkier design of the OFR. 

With dozens of Ibanez over the last 25 years, I’ve never found a properly maintained Edge or Lo Pro needing a collar for the arm... clearly other peoples’ mileage varies, but I do wonder how...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I really dislike the screw in collar! When you start adding anything that’s doesn't sit flush, you take away from the ‘Lo Pro’ aspect and start going back towards the clunkier design of the OFR.
> 
> With dozens of Ibanez over the last 25 years, I’ve never found a properly maintained Edge or Lo Pro needing a collar for the arm... clearly other peoples’ mileage varies, but I do wonder how...



I beat the shit out of them and get tired of replacing the PTFE bushings, so I just drop a Schaller made arm/holder assembly in. At least on the guitars I play often enough. Most I keep stock arm holders.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MaxOfMetal said:


> I beat the shit out of them and get tired of replacing the PTFE bushings, so I just drop a Schaller made arm/holder assembly in. At least on the guitars I play often enough. Most I keep stock arm holders.



Oh yeah, I can see if people get sick of having to replace the parts that need replacing. I just treat it like having to change the oil on a car, I don’t want to do it, but hey... I do have an ever diminishing stock of the little white rings, and if they ever stop making them...???


----------



## MaxOfMetal

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Oh yeah, I can see if people get sick of having to replace the parts that need replacing. I just treat it like having to change the oil on a car, I don’t want to do it, but hey... I do have an ever diminishing stock of the little white rings, and if they ever stop making them...???



You can buy sheets of thin PTFE material and cut your own, or just use plumber's tape. 

That said, last time I ordered some from HUSA they sent a whole bag of the small bags. Had to be a mix up.


----------



## aesthyrian

The best thing I ever did to my Ibby's was replacing the worthless trem arm. And this is from an unapologetic Ibanez fanboy. Those arms even with new bushings, flamed with a torch per Rich's advice are still so loose and unresponsive. I dunno how guys like Vai and Herman Li do what they do with it.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

aesthyrian said:


> I dunno how guys like Vai and Herman Li do what they do with it.



They're better than you


----------



## danpintos

aesthyrian said:


> The best thing I ever did to my Ibby's was replacing the worthless trem arm. And this is from an unapologetic Ibanez fanboy. Those arms even with new bushings, flamed with a torch per Rich's advice are still so loose and unresponsive. I dunno how guys like Vai and Herman Li do what they do with it.



What did you replace the stock arm with?


----------



## aesthyrian

danpintos said:


> What did you replace the stock arm with?



The standard Schaller collared one. Though, this one posted earlier seems like the arm on the Gotoh 1996T and that's the perfect arm IMO. https://redbishop.jp/EN_MAGIK-ARM_EDGE.html 

I'm probably gonna have to grab one and try it out.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't get me wrong, they're really pretty.
> 
> I just don't really get excited about the JCRG8xxx stuff anymore now that they make so damn many of them. Back when North America got five (5!) the novelty was part of the mystique.
> 
> I'm also a crotchety old bastard about guitar trends and hate the limited Sugi models.
> 
> I admit it's total "old man yells at cloud"-syndrome.



I've had several of the Sugi JC's and they are far above anything coming out of Fujigen. Sugi really is a custom shop, J Custom is more a marketing name for their higher quality line with specific specs and woods.

I'm more the old man "get off my yard!" type 

My only real gripe with the EZ/2/ZR's is [I've been told China, not S Korea] they got rid of the saddle lockdown plate so you can strip out the zinc alloy a little too easy, and depending on the batch some are just soft. Also the stud spacing doesn't allow it to be changed to any other trem. But they have their good points, the better torque control on the bar, the hardest knives and studs, but the stud groove profile is very tight, even though return is superb.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I beat the shit out of them and get tired of replacing the PTFE bushings, so I just drop a Schaller made arm/holder assembly in. At least on the guitars I play often enough. Most I keep stock arm holders.





aesthyrian said:


> The best thing I ever did to my Ibby's was replacing the worthless trem arm. And this is from an unapologetic Ibanez fanboy. Those arms even with new bushings, flamed with a torch per Rich's advice are still so loose and unresponsive. I dunno how guys like Vai and Herman Li do what they do with it.



The new fat bushings are now very expensive so get better at flaming them to distort them enough to get grip again. You can do it many times until you have to replace. But these new fat bushings are tough to get into a new holder on a new guitar. If your holder has taken alot of wear that would be the first place I'd look. If you can just slide a new bar in it it's too worn.


----------



## mrpanoff

c7spheres said:


> I don't know how they determine which ones get the retainer bar/ string tree, but It's upposed to be there if needed in order to make the strings sit evenly across the nut and put the downward pressure/ tension that needs to be there. Some Ibanez headstocks are angled and need it/ come with it and some don't, even tough they are the same neck and basic angle. I like to have it there incase it's needed. I'd actually prefer to have an individual one for each string so only the strings that need it would have it, even though it would look a littel fugly.



I've done some searching and figured it's there to preserve the intonation when locking and unlocking the nut screws actually.

Leaves open the question of its total absence on the Zeroes though.


----------



## navygeburt

I'd just really love to see more chill RGDs in general and maybe an AZ 7? I was surprised they didn't do that next, seemed like the natural next step...
I'd like to see a RDG7UC as an Axion label or so (and reverse headstocks like the Dino or yellow one they released), just something a little cheaper than the Prestige. The Prestige is perfect, don't get me wrong. But me liking to mod my guitars, it would pain me too much to swap already great pickups like the Aftermaths in an already expensive guitar. Used one's seem hard to find and aren't that cheap either it seems. 
And I have to agree, an 8-string RGD would be a freaking monster! Maybe an RGD with an Evertune would be cool too?

Also would be really cool to see the Xiphos returning. Is it just me or are pointy guitars having a comeback?

And if I may nitpick: Ibanez, if you really must add binding all over the guitar, please match it with the rest. It looks weird having headstock and neck binding in white and the body with creme binding. Seems like they did that to a couple of models now. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Leviathus said:


> Just my opinion, didn't mean for this derailment into a trem debate haha...



Every Ibanez thread derails into a trem debate. That's up there in the SSO creed right next to 'buy a used prestige'. 

This post was brought to you by: The Edge Zero Gang™


----------



## olejason

Speaking of rare Ibanez models that actually went into production, ever seen a Mac 10?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

olejason said:


> Speaking of rare Ibanez models that actually went into production, ever seen a Mac 10?



I've never seen one in person, but definitely a cool and lesser known model. Under 500 made I believe.


----------



## DeathbyDesign

I would like to see the AZ series with a reserve headstock in addition to my request for a AZ 7 string. I got a prestige RGR652AHBF this past year (which I love and is my main current guitar) and would like to see that body a non floyd rose trem.


----------



## Leviathus

olejason said:


> Speaking of rare Ibanez models that actually went into production, ever seen a Mac 10?



Lol @ that fretboard extension and how it's a "mac 10".... what is this? counter-strike?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Leviathus said:


> Lol @ that fretboard extension and how it's a "mac 10".... what is this? counter-strike?


It's supposed to be a blatant reference/homage to maccaferri guitars- the guitars that Django used.


----------



## Leviathus

ahh, gotcha


----------



## olejason

Leviathus said:


> Lol @ that fretboard extension and how it's a "mac 10".... what is this? counter-strike?



Mario Macaferri actually worked in collaboration with Ibanez on them. By most accounts it was the first modern reissue of the original design, of which there are dozens of builders and companies producing it today. According to Ibanez only 440 of the guitars were built. I've personally never seen one come up for sale but if I do I'll snag it. I've missed a few sold by Djangobooks over the years, they never last long.


----------



## Leviathus

All i know is i'd be afraid of going ham on the high e and the fretboard breaking off into the sound hole...


----------



## BTS

DeathbyDesign said:


> I would like to see the AZ series with a reserve headstock in addition to my request for a AZ 7 string. I got a prestige RGR652AHBF this past year (which I love and is my main current guitar) and would like to see that body a non floyd rose trem.



A few more options on the AZ would be great (Ibanez..hint hint....fixed bridge)!


----------



## mcmurray

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get the hate. It's not a bad unit, and definitely not something that would stop me from getting a certain guitar.
> 
> The quality is good, it comes with locking studs, the intonation tool is handy, the arm holder is solid, and it feels decent under your hand. The complexity is annoying for teardowns, and I could take or leave the ZPS since it can be disengaged.
> 
> Anyone could throw a Tremsetter on an Edge or Lo-Pro, and do the arm holder mod, and grab an intonation Key, etc, but can see how folks rather have certain features up front.



The only thing I don't like about the EZ is that I can't fit a Tremol-no to it.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Metropolis said:


> Not gonna happen, because Ibanez always uses their own hardware designs. But it's possible to have it installed afterwards...



Only the LACS has been doing some customs with Evertune bridges, Dino had one in black color.


----------



## Soya

Leviathus said:


> All i know is i'd be afraid of going ham on the high e and the fretboard breaking off into the sound hole...


Do a lot of >17th fret shredding on your classical do ya?


----------



## possumkiller

It's not a classical tho. It's a steel string. Technically classified as an archtop because the bridge isn't glued on and it has a tailpiece. It's a gypsy jazz/manouche shred machine.


----------



## MikeH

Soooooo...Ibanez bringing out marble swirls this year?

Also, this may be my favorite LACS ever.


----------



## Albake21

You would think with how many RGAs come out of the LACS, Ibanez would get their head out of their asses and make more RGA prestige production models.


----------



## c7spheres

MikeH said:


> Soooooo...Ibanez bringing out marble swirls this year?
> 
> Also, this may be my favorite LACS ever.
> View attachment 75422


 That's nice. Looks like the finishes Aristides does on some of their stuff. 


Albake21 said:


> You would think with how many RGAs come out of the LACS, Ibanez would get their head out of their asses and make more RGA prestige production models.


 I've lost all hope in Ibanez years ago. They always fall just short of making the perfect combinations in a single guitar in favor of really bizarre stuff. They can't honestly tell me that poop burl blue, bright lime green, bright orange and bright yellow are actually selling better than "normal" colors like red, black, blue, green, white, etc. Like every year I just hope there's one new model I actually want to buy, but it never happens.


----------



## Vyn

c7spheres said:


> That's nice. Looks like the finishes Aristides does on some of their stuff.
> 
> I've lost all hope in Ibanez years ago. They always fall just short of making the perfect combinations in a single guitar in favor of really bizarre stuff. They can't honestly tell me that poop burl blue, bright lime green, bright orange and bright yellow are actually selling better than "normal" colors like red, black, blue, green, white, etc. Like every year I just hope there's one new model I actually want to buy, but it never happens.



It has gotten better in the last few years with small independent shops doing small runs. There's some bangers out there at the moment.


----------



## DCM_Allan

MikeH said:


> Soooooo...Ibanez bringing out marble swirls this year?
> 
> Also, this may be my favorite LACS ever.
> View attachment 75422



Actually isn't a lacs, it was an Axiom Label RGA that got a new paint job at LACS


----------



## Soya

possumkiller said:


> It's not a classical tho. It's a steel string. Technically classified as an archtop because the bridge isn't glued on and it has a tailpiece. It's a gypsy jazz/manouche shred machine.


Well that's fuckin gross then.


----------



## MikeH

DCM_Allan said:


> Actually isn't a lacs, it was an Axiom Label RGA that got a new paint job at LACS


Then this is my favorite “not a lacs, it was an Axiom Label RGA that got a new paint job at LACS.”

I don’t care what it is. It’s sick as hell.


----------



## ThePIGI King

DCM_Allan said:


> Actually isn't a lacs, it was an Axiom Label RGA that got a new paint job at LACS


Which equals LACS. Guarentee if they modded the paint, they made sure frets were good. Be it full LACS or modified by them, LACS covers all bases.

That's like going "No, that's not an orange, that's a cutie, a very specific type of orange that happens to be smaller" or:
Dude 1 "cool car bro"
Douche "it's a truck..."


----------



## narad

ThePIGI King said:


> Which equals LACS. Guarentee if they modded the paint, they made sure frets were good. Be it full LACS or modified by them, LACS covers all bases.



Sounds like an axiom with a LACS paintjob and fretwork then.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ThePIGI King said:


> Which equals LACS. Guarentee if they modded the paint, they made sure frets were good. Be it full LACS or modified by them, LACS covers all bases.
> 
> That's like going "No, that's not an orange, that's a cutie, a very specific type of orange that happens to be smaller" or:
> Dude 1 "cool car bro"
> Douche "it's a truck..."



Eh, try pulling that when selling it. 

I can dress frets too, but I don't advertise the guitars I own or sell as being from a "custom shop", I just sorted things out. 

I don't think it's nearly the nit-pick you're saying it is. Besides, isn't the more information the better? 

If we really want to get nit-picky, if it doesn't have a LACS serial it's not actually a LACS. From what I've seen it tends to cut 50/50, some modded production stuff gets it and some don't. I have a feeling much of it comes down to the technician.


----------



## ThePIGI King

That makes sense guys, yall prolly right. Thanks for the clear up.


----------



## olejason

Have any more pics of the headless bass emerged other than the small product image and the Instagram stuff? Looks like that guy hasn't said anything else about it on Instagram.


----------



## Moe110

Im now selling 4 of my 7 string guitars. Looking at Ibanez again and im wanting to see some extended range, evertune or hipshot style bridges. Some higher output pickups and gloss finishes. I feel like im being very picky with my next choice on guitar. My ultimate guitar has always been 7 string, 26.5 or 27 inch, reverse headstock, bridge pup, 1 vol no tone knob or toggle and preferably evertune or hipshot bridge  id die happy to have this. Feel free to point me in the right direction lol


----------



## c7spheres

Moe110 said:


> Im now selling 4 of my 7 string guitars. Looking at Ibanez again and im wanting to see some extended range, evertune or hipshot style bridges. Some higher output pickups and gloss finishes. I feel like im being very picky with my next choice on guitar. My ultimate guitar has always been 7 string, 26.5 or 27 inch, reverse headstock, bridge pup, 1 vol no tone knob or toggle and preferably evertune or hipshot bridge  id die happy to have this. Feel free to point me in the right direction lol


 The Dino model has everything you said except it's got a LoPRo trem.


----------



## Mathemagician

Less words more pictures. I was elected to lead not to read.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MikeH said:


> Soooooo...Ibanez bringing out marble swirls this year?
> 
> Also, this may be my favorite LACS ever.
> View attachment 75422


That looks too similar to the Frozen Ocean, although more dramatic









MaxOfMetal said:


> If we really want to get nit-picky, if it doesn't have a LACS serial it's not actually a LACS. From what I've seen it tends to cut 50/50, some modded production stuff gets it and some don't. I have a feeling much of it comes down to the technician.



It's not that cut and dry. They do alot of custom bodies but they'll use a Fujigen neck, no reason to custom build a neck if they have available production necks that fit the overall specs. I've had plenty of prototype body guitars that had F necks and also full LACS protos where the entire build is LA. I think it comes down to what is ordered and what is available to use without building special.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This is blind speculation on my end, but I'm assuming the upcoming new Jems will reflect the new ones with Vai's artwork:


----------



## xzacx

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This is blind speculation on my end, but I'm assuming the upcoming new Jems will reflect the new ones with Vai's artwork:


This seems to be the theory out there the most, although I did see a supposed catalog scan of what I think was a MII with almost “FP3” type art. I wouldn’t be interested in buying either but both looked really cool. Only thing I’d really want for myself is some type of new Universe that was Prestige level at minimum (but hopefully Sugi-made). I do really like these though.


----------



## GraemeH

I can't be alone in thinking Vai and Satriani's (non-music) artwork is utterly awful?.. I mean if they want to do childish doodles in their down-time they shouldn't let it stop them. But by the time you get to commercializing it, it kinda starts to matter.


----------



## trem licking

GraemeH said:


> I can't be alone in thinking Vai and Satriani's (non-music) artwork is utterly awful?.. I mean if they want to do childish doodles in their down-time they shouldn't let it stop them. But by the time you get to commercializing it, it kinda starts to matter.


Bet it won't matter. If vai shat on a plank of wood it would go up 10 grand in price. I mean, he's already bled on a few...


----------



## jephjacques

I don't hate that first one. And art is subjective, if a guy can sell a banana taped to a wall for 180 grand, I don't begrudge Vai doing abstract doodles on a Jem and selling it


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GraemeH said:


> I can't be alone in thinking Vai and Satriani's (non-music) artwork is utterly awful?.. I mean if they want to do childish doodles in their down-time they shouldn't let it stop them. But by the time you get to commercializing it, it kinda starts to matter.



It's definitely not my thing, either of them, but I don't think I'm qualified enough to say either way if it's objectively good art, which I don't think is really a thing anyway since it's such a subjective thing. 

I don't think they're going for realism.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I mean, it doesn't get more "Artist's model" than that, amirite?


----------



## Mik3D23

Linus Klausenitzer now posting about the new Ibanez Headless basses, sounds like they will be a production model for 2020 possibly?

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6A_Znwi6CA/?igshid=d92xgr469zfh


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mik3D23 said:


> Linus Klausenitzer now posting about the new Ibanez Headless basses, sounds like they will be a production model for 2020 possibly?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B6A_Znwi6CA/?igshid=d92xgr469zfh



Oof, that blue one is pretty.


----------



## jephjacques

I absolutely do not need another bass, but I want one of those things


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oof, that blue one is pretty.


HA! I knew about that one, my russian skills did not fail me


----------



## I play music

Mik3D23 said:


> Linus Klausenitzer now posting about the new Ibanez Headless basses, sounds like they will be a production model for 2020 possibly?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B6A_Znwi6CA/?igshid=d92xgr469zfh


Yes, Russian Ibanez site already had them listed. Both models in the photo.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

The906 said:


> I mean, it doesn't get more "Artist's model" than that, amirite?



Thank you, somebody gets it.

These are guitar players, not professional artists with years of academic training. What do you want, realistic landscapes?

Take Joe, Joe started with picks and straps long ago, he would do these doodles on his own guitars [go all the way back to the Kramer partscasters and Blackdog]. The whole idea for the Arts came from the white JS1200 backstage warmup guitar for Chickenfoot that sold in a charity auction on ebay for $13,100. 3 bidders over 10k and 5 more over 8k. Art is in the eye of the beholder and some think they look hideous but some also think they are really cool, and no matter how you slice it, as quoted, you can't get more Artist model than having the player do the artwork. Eddie stripped guitars to be painted, Phil Collin did splash jobs, both cool. Joe actually drew images he'd been using on picks and straps and paintings hanging on his walls at home, and put them out into the world for the world to judge. That takes balls. But he has never been pissed at me except when I pitched the idea, until I explained it and it started to sink in, and then he was pissed Ibanez already fucked up the 25th anyway, which is why you have the alternate date timeline, just like the JEM has.

Now Steve, if nobody was paying attention to the timeline, he started doodling on scraps of paper on tour in his hotel room, AFTER Joe approved the Art series. I can't imagine one is in no way connected to the other. And for those that follow, Steve dove so far into it that an album was delayed a year, IMO because he spent much of the time painting instead of playing. He had well over 300 fully developed pieces in a video that showed the progression. For him to put them on guitars was only an absolute in the waiting. In fact several of his paintings were actually in a booth at Art Basel in Miami a couple years ago, or so was reported.

His Art guitars will only be sold thru the gallery that's holding the exhibition of his work. I will tell you they are not going to be sold thru Ibanez, at least not at this time, and considering he went that route I don't think they ever will except in a possible silkscreen or hydro dip version.

Either way, don't throw rocks at glass houses, anybody critiquing their level of "artistry", feel free to post pictures of your best artwork for the rest of us to throw stones at......


----------



## odibrom

Joe's older sisters are artists... so he says...


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Carol and Joan have both been artists their entire life. Neither have made a big splash in the art world, each have independent galleries last I checked. If you know the art world, it's as dirty as the mafia. It all comes down to who a consortium of top galleries decide will be the next big stars, and then selling them with wine, cheese, and the promises of major future returns. And most of the time they're right, because they get the right promotion to the right circles. That's why most artists are "starving".


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ibanez Rules said:


> Carol and Joan have both been artists their entire life. Neither have made a big splash in the art world, each have independent galleries last I checked. If you know the art world, it's as dirty as the mafia. It all comes down to who a consortium of top galleries decide will be the next big stars, and then selling them with wine, cheese, and the promises of major future returns. And most of the time they're right, because they get the right promotion to the right circles. That's why most artists are "starving".


I read somewhere some artists will pay shills to bid big. Then buy it back minus fee.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

When you have a record of 90mil paid for a living artist, we're far past the days of Van Gogh, although Renoir was a very wealthy man and Picasso was worth a half billion when he died, adjusted, almost 3 billion today. Nobody had to shill his works.

Funny story. I was at a local auction of a lawyers estate. Nothing in the description stood out but it was a good estate and you never know so I always go look, and there were 17 painting there, all by the same artist. Photorealism, and these were awesome, so good I had to walk back to the car to grab my loupe and take one out in the sun to inspect it. Acrylic on paper, incredible stuff. Shit, I was going to redecorate my whole hallway, these should have been selling in the $100-$300 range at best with the quantity, lack of advertising, and local market.

First one came up, was not my favorite so I just watched and it sold for $400. Then I started bidding, and from 2-300 on, it was me and 1 other guy. Different guy. $700. Then $900, $1200, they all stayed in that range depending on size/desirability and he outbid me on every single one. There were 2 large ones, one I really wanted. I ran it up to $2000, still outbid. I didn't get a single one. Now he was standing in one spot and they would take each and hand them to him as he bought them, so he's standing there with 16 paintings vertical resting against his legs, he can't even move!. So I walked up to him and asked "You couldn't even let me buy one? You have a gallery?" - "No, I'm the artist, I was buying them back for inventory. I let the first one go to a client of mine that I told I wouldn't bid on, but that was it." The only way he knew they were there was he got a call from the client telling him they were going to be sold. We chatted awhile and he gave me his card, and I left after helping him get unburried from his haul. A few days later I was still bugging for that one large one so I called and offered him 3k for it. He wouldn't take it. [these were originally sold thru Sherry French gallery in NYC and she was known for handling great photorealists, and he had his own gallery spot in New Hope for a few years after Sherry folded shop]

About 3 years go by I get a cold call, it's him, asking if I was still interested in it. He didn't remember where we were but he'd take $2500 for it. I asked if I could take a look at it again as it had been awhile, he only lived 2 miles away so I went over with $2k in my pocket, looked at it for a few minutes, and told him I still loved it, but 2k was my limit right now, I could understand if it wasn't enough. It's hanging in the hallway, where it would have had 16 sisters if he hadn't been at the auction.

http://michaelschweigart.com/

Wow was that off topic


----------



## jephjacques

how much to get it screenprinted on a Universe tho


----------



## MulletRide

I don't like doodles on guitars. Musicians can sell their drawings in books etc, but i like guitars to look nice. Art side of things needs to be done by visual artists when you're dealing with expensive things like guitars. Swirl was extravagance done right.


----------



## aesthyrian

Not like any of us were going top buy any of those guitars, doodle or not. Just accept it for what it is, a guitar you'll never own. Why get upset?


----------



## cardinal

Regarding the doodles on guitars, from what I recall, if you were an up and coming rock guitarist in the late 80s and early 90s with a super Strat that you hadn't covered in stickers, doodles, or words/slogans, you were seen as a serious stiff. Vai and Satch are just from that era.


----------



## jwade

> RGR4627FXE



Hey @Ibanez Rules can we expect this to be available in NA at some point?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I can't predict the future but it's not in the new catalog.


----------



## BdaGolfer

Ibanez Rules said:


> I can't predict the future but it's not in the new catalog.


Can we post random pictures and play Ibanez bingo? Waiting patiently for the new catalog....


----------



## Ibanez Rules

You don't have very long to wait.


----------



## berlams

Ibanez Rules said:


> You don't have very long to wait.


When ?, I’m looking for a new 7 string and I wanted to wait to new 2020 models Before buy now.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

1/1


----------



## Albake21

Ibanez Rules said:


> 1/1


The hype has officially begun. I cannot wait for the yearly disappointment from Ibanez. The only thing I ask Rich, give me a wink wink, nudge nudge if there are any RGA prestiges on that 2020 catalog.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Albake21 said:


> The hype has officially begun. I cannot wait for the yearly disappointment from Ibanez. The only thing I ask Rich, give me a wink wink, nudge nudge if there are any RGA prestiges on that 2020 catalog.





Ibanez Rules said:


> 1/1


I also want to know any clue, is there RGA prestige or RGD reverse head in there?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Announcing the 2020 Prestige RGA Pooptop series. Resin stabilized poo in 4 burst color schemes. Includes corn and peanut custom knobs.


----------



## Albake21

The906 said:


> Announcing the 2020 Prestige RGA Pooptop series. Resin stabilized poo in 4 burst color schemes. Includes corn and peanut custom knobs.


I don't care, I'd buy it. Hell I'd buy one and have it professionally refinished like a few people have with the JBM models.


----------



## c7spheres

Im' to the point if they come out with the specs or close to what I want in an RGA Prestige I might just paint it if I don't care for the paint. Otherwise I may begin a custom build from parts I have been sitting on for years.


----------



## Leviathus

So will Ibanez have the wherewithal to bring all of us the reissue we need in 2020? ...The model 2020...


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> I don't care, I'd buy it. Hell I'd buy one and have it professionally refinished like a few people have with the JBM models.



Hilariously, there's more modded JBM100s out there than standard ones...


----------



## Metropolis

That's more like a 1977


----------



## Albake21

Vyn said:


> Hilariously, there's more modded JBM100s out there than standard ones...


They're amazing modding platforms for those who want an RGA prestige, sadly though they are hard to find used and at a price I'm willing to pay. A JBM100 is still on my bucket list of guitars to own though.


----------



## Vyn

Albake21 said:


> They're amazing modding platforms for those who want an RGA prestige, sadly though they are hard to find used and at a price I'm willing to pay. A JBM100 is still on my bucket list of guitars to own though.



If I could find a local luthier skilled enough to remove the finish on the neck I'd jump on one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Opion

I saw the recent post from Guitar World on the NAMM 2020 predictions and they had this to say about Ibanez:

-_ The company has already announced a reissue of John Frusciante's favorite WH10 wah, but there is BIG news coming from Ibanez for 2020. We can’t say anything more, but rest assured, fans of the top-tier Japanese guitar builder will not be disappointed.
_
Does anyone wanna guess what this "BIG" news might end up being? We already got a tease of the headless multi scale bass from them, my first thought was that maybe....maybeeee.....they're considering doing a headless guitar? Wishful thinking I know, but...

Hype train has begun.


----------



## Albake21

If this "BIG" news is a line of headless guitars I'm done with Ibanez. I'm already slowly jumping ship to other brands like Music Man, but I'm giving one more NAMM a shot.


----------



## SpaceDock

^ that’s an odd reaction. I would be all over a headless Ibanez. Nothing wrong with a brand trying to capture market share by appealing to current trends.


----------



## Vyn

The problem with headless guitars isn't the guitars themselves, it's the loud and vocal minority of the user base that fits into the generic Instragram-Prog-Djent-Metal genre.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Ibanez Rules said:


> Art is in the eye of the beholder



This times ∞
I love that first JEM in that post- looks the best out of any of em save for the 90th and mayyyybe the florals imo. 



Albake21 said:


> If this "BIG" news is a line of headless guitars I'm done with Ibanez. I'm already slowly jumping ship to other brands like Music Man, but I'm giving one more NAMM a shot.



Yeah, same. I'll still probably always be an Ibanez fanboy, but headless is just not it for me. Wasn't a fan of the AZs, not into headless, their multiscales, while now playable, still need improvements, and their spec choices are still solidly 'okay'. Fingers crossed on this semi-custom shop though, really can't overstate how excited for that I am. Pleasepleaseplease Hoshino, let me get a nice fixed bridge S-series J. Custom.


----------



## Albake21

Pretty much what @Vyn said. Also the fact that the wizard headstock is just so iconic for me, it's hard to get rid of that. An Ibanez without a headstock, is not an Ibanez in my eyes. I know I'll get shit for this statement, but it's just how I view Ibanez. Ibanez has played a huge role in my guitar journey and I know it has to many, many others. I actually really liked the AZs though. I think they nailed that Suhr type while still feeling like you are playing an Ibanez. I didn't believe it though until I actually played one and I felt right at home with it.

EDIT: I'm already waiting for the reply of the headless Ibanez from the 80s was it?


----------



## exo

Multiscale 7 string headless RBM model, or Ibanez truly gives no fucks about the ERG community and thinks we’re cheap whores and easy marks.....


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

exo said:


> Multiscale 7 string headless RBM model, or Ibanez truly gives no fucks about the ERG community and thinks we’re cheap whores......



Wish granted, but it's only available in a black finish with whatever fretboard wood you don't like.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Opion said:


> I saw the recent post from Guitar World on the NAMM 2020 predictions and they had this to say about Ibanez:
> 
> -_ The company has already announced a reissue of John Frusciante's favorite WH10 wah, but there is BIG news coming from Ibanez for 2020. We can’t say anything more, but rest assured, fans of the top-tier Japanese guitar builder will not be disappointed.
> _
> Does anyone wanna guess what this "BIG" news might end up being? We already got a tease of the headless multi scale bass from them, my first thought was that maybe....maybeeee.....they're considering doing a headless guitar? Wishful thinking I know, but...
> 
> Hype train has begun.


I think I have an Idea about it, there was an event in Germany where was announced the new CUSTOM SHOP option of Ibanez, it will consist on J-Customs that we can order with our own wood choice, hardware and color choice, the only thing that can't be change is the tree of life Inlay, it will be made by Sugi luthiers and estimated price range will be 5-7K, which is a shame by ibanez to offer such as limited CUSTOM SHOP Option, at least it will be part of the BIG Surprise.


----------



## exo

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Wish granted, but it's only available in a black finish with whatever fretboard wood you don't like.


No it’ll have abalone inlays of abalones, with mother of pearl binding on a puke bust Burl veneer too, just to spite BC Rich and further screw those of us that just want an awesome guitar....


----------



## DCM_Allan

Albake21 said:


> Pretty much what @Vyn said. Also the fact that the wizard headstock is just so iconic for me, it's hard to get rid of that. An Ibanez without a headstock, is not an Ibanez in my eyes. I know I'll get shit for this statement, but it's just how I view Ibanez. Ibanez has played a huge role in my guitar journey and I know it has to many, many others. I actually really liked the AZs though. I think they nailed that Suhr type while still feeling like you are playing an Ibanez. I didn't believe it though until I actually played one and I felt right at home with it.
> 
> EDIT: I'm already waiting for the reply of the headless Ibanez from the 80s was it?


I agree, an ibanez is not ibanez without his headstock.


Through my Ibanez lacs instagram page, James from tesseract told me that a new signature is coming, probable at the middle of year.


----------



## I play music

Opion said:


> I saw the recent post from Guitar World on the NAMM 2020 predictions and they had this to say about Ibanez:
> 
> -_ The company has already announced a reissue of John Frusciante's favorite WH10 wah, but there is BIG news coming from Ibanez for 2020. We can’t say anything more, but rest assured, fans of the top-tier Japanese guitar builder will not be disappointed.
> _
> Does anyone wanna guess what this "BIG" news might end up being? We already got a tease of the headless multi scale bass from them, my first thought was that maybe....maybeeee.....they're considering doing a headless guitar? Wishful thinking I know, but...
> 
> Hype train has begun.


Who says that the headless bass is not already the BIG news?
As much as I'd love to see a headless guitar as well, I would be surprised if they release it the same year instead of testing the waters with bass and then the guitar a year after that with lessons learned from the bass ;-)


----------



## gunch

A headless Saber would send me on a crime spree to finance one


----------



## ThePIGI King

8 string trem! 8 string trem!

LoPro 8! Edge Zero 8! Original Edge 7 and 8!

HSH everything!

Any of these will do for the big news. Semi-custom Js would satisfy me since I wouldn't be able to afford it. Headless would be cool as my biggest gripe with strandys is the uber thick neck.

Haters gonna hate, either way, Ibby still make that money and I still fan girl over them.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Or the best option:

"We at Ibanez would like to reintroduce guitarist Tosin Abasai and his new signiture Ibanez Larada!"


----------



## StevenC

Rich is this finally the year of the Maxxas?


----------



## MikeH

I could not care less for a headless Ibanez, but a Prestige RGA will result in a squeal from my wallet.


----------



## BTS

MikeH said:


> I could not care less for a headless Ibanez, but a Prestige RGA will result in a squeal from my wallet.



Same... could care less about a headless ibanez (the headstock sort of makes an ibanez for me), but more rgs (or rgas) at the prestige level with a maple board and fixed bridge would be awesome.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Headless Ibanez? Gross.

Really headless anything for that matter. 

Some of those Bodens would be amazing with some sort of headstock that complimented the body.

But whatever, different strokes.


----------



## possumkiller

Prestige SZ reissues?


----------



## diagrammatiks

I play music said:


> Who says that the headless bass is not already the BIG news?
> As much as I'd love to see a headless guitar as well, I would be surprised if they release it the same year instead of testing the waters with bass and then the guitar a year after that with lessons learned from the bass ;-)



If guitarists and guitar companies ever learned any lessons from bass...well we'd be in a very different world. 


also I'd love to see a headless ibanez. But if they keep that disgusting fan they are currently using i'll just vomit.


----------



## Leviathus

If i had to guess at this point... the "big news" is you can customize a Sugi RG for 5k+ and maybe a JEM too (for a little more)...


----------



## DCM_Allan

Leviathus said:


> If i had to guess at this point... the "big news" is you can customize a Sugi RG for 5k+ and maybe a JEM too (for a little more)...


that has been confirmed by Ibanez Germany, now we will be able to order a custom J-Custom Sugi, but has some limitations that can't be changed, like the Tree of life inlay, so I think is a non sense custom shop, and the based price will be 4k, I'd prefer to go with mayones or skervesent to order a custom shop.


----------



## Aaron

DCM_Allan said:


> that has been confirmed by Ibanez Germany, now we will be able to order a custom J-Custom Sugi, but has some limitations that can't be changed, like the Tree of life inlay, so I think is a non sense custom shop, and the based price will be 4k, I'd prefer to go with mayones or skervesent to order a custom shop.



I figured it was gonna be like this. Really sucks your instagram lacs page got pulled, i really enjoyed it.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Aaron said:


> I figured it was gonna be like this. Really sucks your instagram lacs page got pulled, i really enjoyed it.


Right, I think that Custom Shop option sucks... I opened another page @LACSIBANEZ


----------



## mrpanoff

DCM_Allan said:


> the only thing that can't be change is the tree of life Inlay, it will be made by Sugi luthiers and estimated price range will be 5-7K, which is a shame by ibanez to offer such as limited CUSTOM SHOP Option



Now as a highly limited option you can request to remove the ToL for an extra 5-7K!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I can see why (if it pans out to be true) that Ibanez would want to keep their established brand identity of vines on J-Customs if they're opening the doors to the public. For every one that actually would have bought one, !if not for the inlay" there are probably two that would buy it with the inlay. 

If I'm right there are a couple of RGs floating around at about £7K with specs I wouldn't like that are probably the sales samples for this programme. I wouldn't want either, but the vine is not the thing putting me off.


----------



## DCM_Allan

mrpanoff said:


> Now as a highly limited option you can request to remove the ToL for an extra 5-7K!


whaaa hahaha damn, what I'm not sure is when they will have that option available.


----------



## Hollowway

Well, at least one thing is the new Jem. The dealers that know about it aren’t at liberty to talk about it, but apparently it’s something significant in the Jem department. I’d personally love to see another 7v7, but I’d be shocked. And then I’d love to see an 8 with a trem, but you’d have a better chance of finding a three legged ballerina. And the coop de grass?! A 7v8! Bring it to me! 

But I think the significant changes will be underwhelming, in actuality.


----------



## Leviathus

Wonder if the new JEM is in the catalog or is a show debut...


----------



## Dyster

id personally like more figured neck and fretboard woods, more ergonomic designs, less headstocks and a sensible fan on the multiscales

id love to actually afford one too, wich is unlikely


----------



## MulletRide

I just want more (fixed bridge) Prestige models with attractive tops and colors.


----------



## Jebe-

possumkiller said:


> Prestige SZ reissues?



I'm still sad for selling my SZ2020 years ago


----------



## DeepSixed

I just got Vai's Christmas newsletter and he confirms there's something coming:

*NAMM 2020:*
This coming NAMM in January 2020 will be a big one for me. I will be at the Synergy and Ibanez booths on that Saturday doing signings and will be doing a gig with the band at HOB that Saturday night. We have a very nice surprise happening at Ibanez this NAMM that I’m sure you will get a kick out of. A VERY nice surprise that I am busting at the bit for you to see, hear, feel, touch and taste it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Thanks Steve. That really helps things out on the anticipation front


----------



## Leviathus

Taste? lol... and i guess this means the JEM is a show debut.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Maybe the new JEM goes one step beyond normal roasted maple for that extra flavour..., it’s _honey_ roasted maple with honey from Vai’s own bees?


----------



## knet370

Your thoughts?


----------



## Lada The Great

Nice to see more superstrats with colorful poplar burl tops! Breath of fresh air and exactly what there is shortage of in the market


----------



## c7spheres

knet370 said:


> Your thoughts?


 Damnit! Reverse toilet bowl. A definite upgrade from standard toilet bowl. Are they seriously sitting back and laughing? Why am I not surprised? Now they're going with the B-stock tops or something? I mean this is an advertisement photo. You'd think they'd find some better specimens at least. More of the same it would seem. I really hope I'm wrong. Ibanez, please be messing with me.


----------



## knet370

I wonder Why didnt they use jescar ss frets instead. Gold evo on a black and chrome hardware..hmmm


----------



## SpaceDock

^ I’m confused about what is wrong with the tops? I prefer quilt tops, but I don’t see anything wrong.


----------



## c7spheres

SpaceDock said:


> ^ I’m confused about what is wrong with the tops? I prefer quilt tops, but I don’t see anything wrong.


^ Personal tastes for sure. I think the way they're stained is probably most of my issues with them. I've personally don't care for most burl tops. It's very rare I see one I really like. I much prefer flamed, quilted, and spalts, even plain old boring grained maple to burls. Just personal taste.


----------



## I play music

knet370 said:


> Your thoughts?


The most interesting thing to me is that fixed bridge. 


c7spheres said:


> ^ Personal tastes for sure. I think the way they're stained is probably most of my issues with them. I've personally don't care for most burl tops. It's very rare I see one I really like. I much prefer flamed, quilted, and spalts, even plain old boring grained maple to burls. Just personal taste.


Most look horrible imo but the blue one in the photo is ok.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

knet370 said:


> Your thoughts?



Gross.


----------



## Sogradde

knet370 said:


> Your thoughts?


That hardtail bridge looks like it's made out of single saddles like the fanned fret models. Why though?


----------



## knet370

I'm really hoping the prestige line doesn't suck. Why can't just they make a successor to the rg3120 with upgraded specs such as luminlays, ss frets. Or an rg3120 in a rga form...


----------



## c7spheres

Sogradde said:


> That hardtail bridge looks like it's made out of single saddles like the fanned fret models. Why though?


 It looks like it is single saddles and they all adjust for intonation seperately too. Probably cheaper to produce/less parts etc.


----------



## Leviathus

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gross.


----------



## Metropolis

Might be better than any burls I've seen before in indonesian product ranges, and even better if they don't look too cheap in real life. Judging by the sides thickness is more than just a veneer. Also new hardtail bridge looks interesting, and volume pot further away from the bridge is a plus.


----------



## c7spheres

Metropolis said:


> ...and volume pot further away from the bridge is a plus.



I hope this applies as a new standard. Every company needs to do this. It's as if the people who design the guitars don't really play them very much. Good move Ibanez.


----------



## diagrammatiks

knet370 said:


> Your thoughts?



thats a nice looking schecter reaper.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's just a cheapo individual saddle bridge, there's really nothing outwardly special about it. 

As for the "tops", it's probably like all the Premiums, a veneer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man, that "bridge" is a massive "why?" Is it because it looks like a higher-quality bridge like a Hannes? Looks more low-profile?


----------



## BusinessMan

Carl Kolchak said:


> What's up with that 7 string Iceman? New for 2020, or a custom shop?




I would love, LOVE that guitar.


----------



## Mathemagician

knet370 said:


> Your thoughts?



“Yes.” They’re nice imo.


----------



## mlp187

I like them, but that doesn't mean much because I like a lot of aesthetically heinous things.


----------



## MulletRide

Who started the whole burl thing? Mayones?


----------



## Seabeast2000

MulletRide said:


> Who started the whole burl thing? Mayones?



Going to prosecute, counselor?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MulletRide said:


> Who started the whole burl thing? Mayones?



Burl has been used since the 60's at least. It really took off in the late 70's and early 80's on boutique basses.


----------



## Musiscience

BusinessMan said:


> I would love, LOVE that guitar.



If it came with his skills, I’d buy it even if it was a 25$ flea market acoustic with rusty strings.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Sogradde said:


> That hardtail bridge looks like it's made out of single saddles like the fanned fret models. Why though?



This was the main bit that stuck out to me, I thought the same thing. For me, the big draw of the Premium line was the Tight-End bridge, and that bridge seems to command a ton of respect- I don't think I've ever seen anyone not like it.

So why then, would you swap it out with what looks to be a much less impressive piece of hardware...especially when they seem to be trying to stress that the Premium series is a 'fancy' sub-brand. Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Ammusa

Still no leaks of the catalog... This is gettin really exciting


----------



## c7spheres

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This was the main bit that stuck out to me, I thought the same thing. For me, the big draw of the Premium line was the Tight-End bridge, and that bridge seems to command a ton of respect- I don't think I've ever seen anyone not like it.
> 
> So why then, would you swap it out with what looks to be a much less impressive piece of hardware...especially when they seem to be trying to stress that the Premium series is a 'fancy' sub-brand. Doesn't make any sense to me.


MOney.


----------



## josh1

Hey everyone, I am very excited about Namm. With the headless basses, do you guys think they'll be unveiling a headless guitar?


----------



## Hollowway

josh1 said:


> Hey everyone, I am very excited about Namm. With the headless basses, do you guys think they'll be unveiling a headless guitar?


We've been speculating about that, and it wouldn't be completely off the table, as a possibility, but no one is expecting it to actually happen. I actually thought they might do a headless Jem, but I'm now a pariah because of that idea.  Plus, the bass department at Ibanez is way more out-there than the guitar department.


----------



## josh1

Hollowway said:


> We've been speculating about that, and it wouldn't be completely off the table, as a possibility, but no one is expecting it to actually happen. I actually thought they might do a headless Jem, but I'm now a pariah because of that idea.  Plus, the bass department at Ibanez is way more out-there than the guitar department.



My buddy is also thinking they'll be doing a headless jem. I am a big fan of headless guitars and Ibanez, so I'm really hoping to see something!


----------



## Hollowway

josh1 said:


> My buddy is also thinking they'll be doing a headless jem. I am a big fan of headless guitars and Ibanez, so I'm really hoping to see something!


I don't care if it's headless, personally, but if it's a 7 string? I'm all over that. I missed a 7v7 a few months ago by thismuch and have been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This was the main bit that stuck out to me, I thought the same thing. For me, the big draw of the Premium line was the Tight-End bridge, and that bridge seems to command a ton of respect- I don't think I've ever seen anyone not like it.
> 
> So why then, would you swap it out with what looks to be a much less impressive piece of hardware...especially when they seem to be trying to stress that the Premium series is a 'fancy' sub-brand. Doesn't make any sense to me.



because that guitar was very obviously designed by marketing...

what's hot right now

poplar burl.
those boutique guys and their single saddles

so that's why you get this guitar.


----------



## LordHar

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6TttgQgYK-/


----------



## c7spheres

^ 
That's really nice! Even the burl looks nice. I'm not really into headless guitars usually but these headless basses are pretty freakin cool.


----------



## mcbiggah99

LordHar said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B6TttgQgYK-/


The straight fret isn't 12, but 7 it seems. I wonder if this'll have implications for their fanned fret guitars.


----------



## cardinal

I still cannot believe that companies list specs for bass guitars without giving the string spacing at the bridge. Kinda important.


----------



## Sogradde

mcbiggah99 said:


> The straight fret isn't 12, but 7 it seems. I wonder if this'll have implications for their fanned fret guitars.


I think it was like this the entire time wasn't it? The bass models get the correct fan and the guitars get whatever.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Hollowway said:


> I don't care if it's headless, personally, but if it's a 7 string? I'm all over that. I missed a 7v7 a few months ago by thismuch and have been kicking myself ever since.



I’m not about to buy a headless JEM, I would be seriously interested is another seven string JEM.

I’m also interested in a custom shop/custom spec JEM, if that pinch of salt has a grain of truth to it...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> I still cannot believe that companies list specs for bass guitars without giving the string spacing at the bridge. Kinda important.



Historically, many Ibanez bridges can be adjusted for string spacing, even some of the monorail types this is based on.


----------



## MikeH

35”-32.5” for a 6 string? Gross.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MikeH said:


> 35”-32.5” for a 6 string? Gross.



Makes more sense as a 6 than anything else. 

In the context of a Low B, it's just fine.


----------



## MikeH

MaxOfMetal said:


> Makes more sense as a 6 than anything else.
> 
> In the context of a Low B, it's just fine.


I suppose I was just excited to see Ibanez delve into longer scale basses. Would love to see them put out a 37”-34”.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

I think that's generally more interesting in theory than practice. First fret on a 37" B is a LONG reach, and anything longer than 34" on the higher strings sounds really choked to me. I play 34" basses exclusively today (4-6 strings, standard tuned & drop-A,) because the slight benefit gained on the B going to 35" is drastically outweighed by how choked the D-C strings sound any longer than 34". 

Personally, the scale range Ibanez chose for this is what I'd want. Slightly shorter scale lengths on the higher strings - particularly on the G and C of a six string - sound great.


----------



## Ziricote

Does Ibanez ever use the Schaller Hannes bridge before?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ziricote said:


> Does Ibanez ever use the Schaller Hannes bridge before?



They very rarely use 3rd party bridges.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Ziricote said:


> Does Ibanez ever use the Schaller Hannes bridge before?


I've never saw any ibanez with a schaller bridge, not even on a LACS, just with strap locks or locking tuners.


----------



## Alexlopez




----------



## hatena6

https://www.leguide.com/sb/10000115_ibanez.htm
https://www.leguide.com/sb/10000115_ibanez.htm?p=3
some pictures of new gear


----------



## bassplayer8

hatena6 said:


> https://www.leguide.com/sb/10000115_ibanez.htm
> https://www.leguide.com/sb/10000115_ibanez.htm?p=3
> some pictures of new gear


The new RGA models look great! Also the fade finish on some of the new sTandard series RGs look a lot better than I would’ve expected.

edit: what’s the HP suffix for? Is it a new line?


----------



## Bdtunn

Thank god someone released a blue burl burst, just when you think no one would bam after all these years of waiting.....(this is dripping with sarcasm btw


----------



## DCM_Allan

hatena6 said:


> https://www.leguide.com/sb/10000115_ibanez.htm
> https://www.leguide.com/sb/10000115_ibanez.htm?p=3
> some pictures of new gear


Man ! there is a RGDR4327 !! looks so great, thats my style, I want it for sure


----------



## Randy

Bdtunn said:


> Thank god someone released a blue burl burst, just when you think no one would bam after all these years of waiting.....(this is dripping with sarcasm btw



You have to use the sarcasm font.

Also, that website is a fucking nightmare to browse on mobile. The pics are so small, i don't even know what's new or old. Any highlights?


----------



## DCM_Allan

Randy said:


> You have to use the sarcasm font.
> 
> Also, that website is a fucking nightmare to browse on mobile. The pics are so small, i don't even know what's new or old. Any highlights?


also from a computer its a nightmare, and when you click on one of the picture it sends you to another page saying that the link doesn't exist.


----------



## Albake21

The couple of RGAs on that page look stunning, but sadly I think they are just standard series  

That one gray prestige looks interesting. It's hard to tell from the tiny pictures, but it looks like a gun metal gray version of the ice blue from last year. Okay Ibanez, you're giving me a little hope this year.


----------



## Albake21

Through a reverse search, I was able to find this website. It has no pictures or descriptions, but it does have what seems to be most model numbers from the 2020 catalog. All of the ones labeled "confidential" are from 2020.

https://muzprosvet.su/categories/at2?brand=81


----------



## DCM_Allan

Albake21 said:


> Through a reverse search, I was able to find this website. It has no pictures or descriptions, but it does have what seems to be most model numbers from the 2020 catalog. All of the ones labeled "confidential" are from 2020.
> 
> https://muzprosvet.su/categories/at2?brand=81


I saw that page before, the models that says confidential are the new 2020 models


----------



## DCM_Allan

for me The new RGD4327 will be the chosen one!


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Albake21 said:


> Through a reverse search, I was able to find this website. It has no pictures or descriptions, but it does have what seems to be most model numbers from the 2020 catalog. All of the ones labeled "confidential" are from 2020.
> 
> https://muzprosvet.su/categories/at2?brand=81



Damn all the pictures have been removed ?!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Damn near a decade and I still don't dig the RGD.


----------



## Quiet Coil

MaxOfMetal said:


> Damn near a decade and I still don't dig the RGD.


Any reason in particular? It’s not necessarily my favorite to look at - and that lower horn is really tiny - but I find it very comfortable overall.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Any reason in particular? It’s not necessarily my favorite to look at - and that lower horn is really tiny - but I find it very comfortable overall.



I just don't jive with the shape, and I don't really find it more comfortable.

I had both an RGD2127Z and RGD3127 and just never played them much. No bonding.


----------



## Quiet Coil

MaxOfMetal said:


> I just don't jive with the shape, and I don't really find it more comfortable.



At this point it’s the most “radical” shape in my small collection, and this old man’s good with that. 

Hard to beat a solid RG or even RGA though...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I sad. No see headless. Use less word save breath


----------



## josh1

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I sad. No see headless. Use less word save breath



Same here. My wife told me if they release a headless, I can get one. I sad too.


----------



## DCM_Allan

I Happy no see headless


----------



## Seabeast2000

I see a rainbowy Jcustom, a gold and some tealish AZ's and a left-handed RGA Prestige. 





kidding on the RGA.


----------



## mitou

Those are all Thomann's guitars so some of them might be EU only. The multi-color J.Custom has been on sale for a while.

The RG5320CSW is intriguing. The orange RGR is cool too, but I need a trem.


----------



## josh1

Remy Hansen posted a video on YouTube stating he'll be showing the complete 2020 Ibanez lineup on January 1st.


----------



## ixlramp

DEUCE SLUICE said:


> anything longer than 34" on the higher strings sounds really choked to me. I play 34" basses exclusively today (4-6 strings, standard tuned & drop-A,) because the slight benefit gained on the B going to 35" is drastically outweighed by how choked the D-C strings sound any longer than 34".


By 'choked' i assume you mean overtensioned? So for bass guitars with scales > 34" you just reduce the gauges of the higher strings to compensate and return to a desired tension. So it seems a gauge issue, not a scale issue.
The idea of longer scale is to allow reducing gauges while maintaining tension, which improves the B because it is more flexible due to being thinner, but also more flexible due to being longer, a double advantage which is a very significant benefit.
I often see bassists complaining about the high strings on longer scales, but oddly they often do not think of reducing the gauges.

Unfortunately bass guitar marketing is partly to blame, it usually promotes longer scales as being for 'tightening up the B', that is, using the same set of gauges, this is the wrong approach. Smaller gauges should be used for most strings to maintain the desired tension, then if the B was undertensioned keep the same gauge for that, or if the B tension was ok then reduce its gauge.
The marketing is, as is common, dumbed-down and popularist for commercial interest, and is focussing on the common complaint of undertensioned Bs, which is actually a gauge issue.


----------



## dirtool

I still don't see a point for the richlite top


----------



## BTS

dirtool said:


> I still don't see a point for the richlite top


 I think it looks cool.


----------



## c7spheres

dirtool said:


> I still don't see a point for the richlite top


 What is this? A mockup or something?


----------



## diagrammatiks

i feel like it's a translation error.


----------



## SpaceDock

Wow, sign me up


----------



## 7ibby001

RGDR 7 string prestige with cooked basswood body, anything other than a flamed maple top, cooked maple neck, ebony fretboard with offset dot inlays and luminlay side dots.

And while I'm dreaming, a 5 way blade switch, fishman fluence moderns and rechargeable battery pack with usb c charging (lul now that's a dream, but cmon it's 2020), bypassable tone knob, push pull volume pot for split coils, inverted output jack, dual design strap locks, hipshot open gear locking tuners, titanium truss rod with the adjustment at the base of the neck, graphtech nut, in a color other than black, preferably some nebula blue because dj0nt.

So Misha's Ibanez sig :^)

Stainless steel frets, cooked neck and cooked basswood body for their entry level prestiges would honestly be enough for me though. An evertune option, true temperament option, or fanned frets but 26.5-25.5" for a subtle fan would be sick. Baby steps.


----------



## Leviathus

dirtool said:


> I still don't see a point for the richlite top



Go away bevels and awful switch.


----------



## Masoo2

dirtool said:


> I still don't see a point for the richlite top


that's like the first RGD I've seen that I actually REALLY liked wow

matte black + black covered pickups + reverse headstock works so well


----------



## possumkiller

dirtool said:


> I still don't see a point for the richlite top


Look like a BM style ebony top but cheaper and lower maintenance.


----------



## possumkiller

Besides, everyone was crying about wishing guitar companies would use more richlite. Ibanez listened.


----------



## Spicypickles

Looks fuckin dope, lame switch position though.


----------



## Loomer

I'm down with this one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Besides, everyone was crying about wishing guitar companies would use more richlite. Ibanez listened.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dirtool said:


> I still don't see a point for the richlite top


you get consistently black tops and it looks metal af. I still hate the bevels on the rgd though.


----------



## ExileMetal

That tiny strip of visible wood above the bridge


----------



## Isolationist

ExileMetal said:


> That tiny strip of visible wood above the bridge



1/10, literally unplayable.


----------



## Merrekof

Bloody_Inferno said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5rriIHAWFE/?igshid=1knu9drvnfdud
> 
> Interesting....


Veeeeery interesting.. I wonder what price range these are going to be.


----------



## LordHar

Merrekof said:


> Veeeeery interesting.. I wonder what price range these are going to be.



According to the specs he posted, and then seems to have removed, I believe the 6-string version was around $1700 (If I remember correctly)


----------



## DCM_Allan

ExileMetal said:


> That tiny strip of visible wood above the bridge


but remember that that is a digital made picture it's not the final view, the real one might not have that strip 

look mi bridge there is no visible stripe and is the same bridge


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DCM_Allan said:


> but remember that that is a digital made picture it's not the final view, the real one might not have that strip
> 
> look mi bridge there is no visible stripe and is the same bridge
> View attachment 75867



That guitar has an opaque finish.

That strip is visible on any guitar with a top thinner than 5/8" and a Floyd route under a transparent finish. 

It's just very visible since it's relatively light vs. practically black richlite.


----------



## DCM_Allan

dirtool said:


> I still don't see a point for the richlite top


Definitely I'm In


----------



## Viginez

very cool one.
also that's not a stripe, it's just the cavity not painted. it definitely should be.


----------



## Merrekof

LordHar said:


> According to the specs he posted, and then seems to have removed, I believe the 6-string version was around $1700 (If I remember correctly)


Thought it was gonna be something like that. This is the first Ibanez bass that I really, really want! Damn that one looks good!


----------



## aesthyrian

ExileMetal said:


> That tiny strip of visible wood above the bridge



Yeah, it's easily the best part.


----------



## Alexlopez

aesthyrian said:


> Yeah, it's easily the best part.


I like it lol


----------



## jephjacques

oh fuck that RGD owns bones, looks like I might be getting back into Wizard necks at the right time


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

ixlramp said:


> By 'choked' i assume you mean overtensioned? So for bass guitars with scales > 34" you just reduce the gauges of the higher strings to compensate and return to a desired tension. So it seems a gauge issue, not a scale issue.



Overtensioned on a typically set up instrument, for sure, but even with string gauges resulting in the exact same tension on a 35" scale as I have on a 34" it doesn't sound right to me. I've tried it all at this point. It's not only tension, the way the string vibrates is just different. Doesn't make it bad or good or whatever, but it's not what I like and sounds like it's missing something to me.


----------



## ExileMetal

Isolationist said:


> 1/10, literally unplayable.



Don’t get me wrong, I love basically everything about this. It’s just annoying on a $2000 guitar, feel me? It doesn’t feel intentional, so hopefully the actual model has the top all the way up to the hardware.


----------



## c7spheres

ExileMetal said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I love basically everything about this. It’s just annoying on a $2000 guitar, feel me? It doesn’t feel intentional, so hopefully the actual model has the top all the way up to the hardware.


 You could easily just take a paint marker and color over it. I would have no problem doing that and did it on my pickup cavitys on my 7620's and other guitars that they always seem to forget about doing it on. These RGD's would be a lot nicer without bevels and that toggle where it is though, but this one is tempting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ExileMetal said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I love basically everything about this. It’s just annoying on a $2000 guitar, feel me? It doesn’t feel intentional, so hopefully the actual model has the top all the way up to the hardware.



It's not that the top "stops" at the route, it's that the route is deeper than the thickness of the top. The top is as thick as it is to work with the bevels of the RGD body shape.


----------



## trem licking

The small amount of color difference showing in the route is a big deal? Yeesh


----------



## ExileMetal

trem licking said:


> The small amount of color difference showing in the route is a big deal? Yeesh



Annoying != big deal. Forgive me for wanting a solid color / top on an expensive guitar. I have a bunch of Prestiges already, so I’m allowed to be a discerning customer. Also pretty sure I won’t be alone in this criticism.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'll take exposed wood over fucky cavity paint.


----------



## Leviathus

Tbh i'm surprised the brown/black combo isn't hard triggering the no-rosewood-on-black-guitars folks.


----------



## trem licking

ExileMetal said:


> Annoying != big deal. Forgive me for wanting a solid color / top on an expensive guitar. I have a bunch of Prestiges already, so I’m allowed to be a discerning customer. Also pretty sure I won’t be alone in this criticism.


I mean, it's just kinda nitpicky. Don't buy? You could easily remedy this if you like the other specs


----------



## ExileMetal

trem licking said:


> I mean, it's just kinda nitpicky. Don't buy? You could easily remedy this if you like the other specs



I’m confused, did I say I was going to buy it somewhere? I’m allowed to not like something on a guitar, this is sevenstring.org for fucks sake, the entire point of this thread is to discuss these guitars.


----------



## Albake21

That RGD is so badass! Also I'm very happy to see Richlite being used, I really wish more companies would start using it. I loved it on my Aristides and I loved working with it when I built my second guitar.


----------



## trem licking

ExileMetal said:


> I’m confused, did I say I was going to buy it somewhere? I’m allowed to not like something on a guitar, this is sevenstring.org for fucks sake, the entire point of this thread is to discuss these guitars.


A color difference in the trem route? Jeezus


----------



## ExileMetal

trem licking said:


> A color difference in the trem route? Jeezus



Hey, I like the bevels and where the switch is. Maybe you don’t, but that’s the beautiful thing about having preferences. It actually says a lot about the quality of the guitar that that’s the only thing I can point out as disliking (Fusion Edge neck is kind of ass, but can be fixed more easily)


----------



## Isolationist

ExileMetal said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I love basically everything about this. It’s just annoying on a $2000 guitar, feel me? It doesn’t feel intentional, so hopefully the actual model has the top all the way up to the hardware.



I like it too, I was just screwing around. It is definitely more in line with what I look for in a guitar than the previous RGD models they've put out.

There's a part of me that wishes they would do another run of the RGD7421 with different solid finishes. Those were money, especially with the mahogany bodies.


----------



## couverdure

I guess Ibanez wanted to make another Prestige RGD with a reverse headstock and Edge bridge since Dino left them for Ormsby last year. That has to be one of the nicest RGDs I've seen.


----------



## A-Branger

Leviathus said:


> Tbh i'm surprised the brown/black combo isn't hard triggering the no-rosewood-on-black-guitars folks.


Im actually surprised Ibanez didnt stain the back wood body of the guitar red, or yellow, or something stupid like that. For once they let wood be wood


----------



## A-Branger

ixlramp said:


> By 'choked' i assume you mean overtensioned? So for bass guitars with scales > 34" you just reduce the gauges of the higher strings to compensate and return to a desired tension. So it seems a gauge issue, not a scale issue.
> The idea of longer scale is to allow reducing gauges while maintaining tension, which improves the B because it is more flexible due to being thinner, but also more flexible due to being longer, a double advantage which is a very significant benefit.
> I often see bassists complaining about the high strings on longer scales, but oddly they often do not think of reducing the gauges.
> 
> Unfortunately bass guitar marketing is partly to blame, it usually promotes longer scales as being for 'tightening up the B', that is, using the same set of gauges, this is the wrong approach. Smaller gauges should be used for most strings to maintain the desired tension, then if the B was undertensioned keep the same gauge for that, or if the B tension was ok then reduce its gauge.
> The marketing is, as is common, dumbed-down and popularist for commercial interest, and is focussing on the common complaint of undertensioned Bs, which is actually a gauge issue.



the theory is correct. You should go to a thinner string gauge on a longer scale. And that could work greaat for the low B, but on the high G string no so much. Basses change the sound characteristic too much with string gauges. Play the sme notes you do on the G string but on the High C of a 6 string. They sound way too "thin" (at least for me). Reason why I hate 6 string basses. They might add a factor of comfort while playing fast passages/octaves/licks, but the sound of it is not really good compared to using the same notes on the G string.

In other words, I wouldnt go for a thinner string on a G


----------



## Merrekof

A-Branger said:


> but the sound of it is not really good compared to using the same notes on the G string.


Are you talking about regular basses or multiscale/fanfret basses? Because in my experience the multiscale basses make every string sound as good as the other without compromises. Slight differences in sound, yes but not necessarily worse. Just something to take in account when creating a certain "mood" in your music. With regular necks my low B often sounded boomy and dull, the E,A and D were louder in the mix and the high G sounded thin and basically unusable for me. The active on-board preamp was making the best of it but had to cut corners somewhere. Fanned fret basses solved this issue for me. Also, I'm talking about 5-string basses, I have no experience with 6-strings but I guess the same applies for 6'ers.


----------



## LordHar

New 2020 Premiums


----------



## c7spheres




----------



## dirtool

That's what I'm talking about, a paper top just meaningless aesthetically and sonically, why don't just paint it in solid colour(with or without bevel)?


----------



## A-Branger

Merrekof said:


> Are you talking about regular basses or multiscale/fanfret basses? Because in my experience the multiscale basses make every string sound as good as the other without compromises. Slight differences in sound, yes but not necessarily worse. Just something to take in account when creating a certain "mood" in your music. With regular necks my low B often sounded boomy and dull, the E,A and D were louder in the mix and the high G sounded thin and basically unusable for me. The active on-board preamp was making the best of it but had to cut corners somewhere. Fanned fret basses solved this issue for me. Also, I'm talking about 5-string basses, I have no experience with 6-strings but I guess the same applies for 6'ers.


yup, Im actually agreeing with the fact that a multiscale bass is better, and even a 33-35" would work great. The original coment was someone saying that they dont like longer scales than 34" because it affects the D-G strings. then a reply to it saying tht he should change the string gauge for a thinner string so its not "overtensioned" and that it would help with a better sound as the string is thinner,

My coment is that for a low B yes, having a string thinner than 130 with the same tension would be great. But having a G string with a thinner string than a 45 (standard gauge), would sound too "thin" and would loose the low end IMO... giving the example of a 6 string bass with a high C, playing the same notes there than in the G string sound too "thin", sounds like a guitar string, not a bass anymore... So yeah, FOR ME I dont wish to go high up in gauge for the G string, so a multiscale is a good approach

Currently have a 34-37" bass, but its bit too much as I play in standard B and its a pain in the ass to find strings (I want to go to a store, not search in the internet for extra super ultra long string sets).... which they all come with a 130 either way.... plus I never had any dramas with my 34" and my 33" Ibanez basses.. so a 33-35" multiscale sounds great to me


----------



## A-Branger

LordHar said:


> New 2020 Premiums



actually Ir eally like that blue one. I love the fade they did and the colors used, plus in combination with the chrome cover pickups is sooo beautiful. AND Ibanez doing a BLACK back!!??!?!?!  :O !!!! its not red???!!!! what happened here? is Ibanez finally learning?, between these two with a black back and that RGD with an actual natural wood body??

*mind blown*

hahahha

I wish they ditch the dots in the fretboard tho.

and as a good SSO tradition of "I love it but I wish it had:"
-no dots
-fretboard binding
-previous premium models neck... the one with the wenge one
-reversed headstock... although is not a deal breaker
-an actual bridge... dont see the point for a single sadle...wtf is with that?
-^^^all that but ona RGA body

so everything that the guitar is not hahah  wish they did a fade colors like that ona bass... although the reason it looks soo cool in my eyes is the chrome/nickel/silver pickups


----------



## LordHar

I also find it 'interesting' that the gold frets are called 'evo'. Maybe it is a clue to what's to come with the new JEM, or maybe I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## ThePIGI King

LordHar said:


> I also find it 'interesting' that the gold frets are called 'evo'. Maybe it is a clue to what's to come with the new JEM, or maybe I'm reading too much into it.


Reading too much into it. Most gold fretwite I've seen gets called evo. Kiesel uses it as well IIRC.


----------



## A-Branger

LordHar said:


> I also find it 'interesting' that the gold frets are called 'evo'. Maybe it is a clue to what's to come with the new JEM, or maybe I'm reading too much into it.


they always been called like that, nothing to do with the JEM

cant find the definition of EVO, but thats the name because of the type of metal (if im not wrong)


also forgot to tell these ibanez come with EVO... of course they had to do something wrong in the color dept.... though the guitar looked too good to be true.... yup, lets put gold frets witha chrome/nickel covered pickups.... *facepalm*.... they already did SS frets, why not those?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The frets are Jescar EVO, it's a proprietary material they've been using for decades now. It's nearly the same hardness as stainless, but is easier to polish than nickel-silver and work on. It was developed for folks who need hypoallergenic fret wire, and happens to be a brass color when new, it lightens up to a silvery-bronze with use.


----------



## Sogradde

Leviathus said:


> Tbh i'm surprised the brown/black combo isn't hard triggering the no-rosewood-on-black-guitars folks.


I hate it. Don't worry.


----------



## ExileMetal

I wonder if there will be any Prestiges this year with different neck woods, or if they intend to keep that playground for Axion and Premium.


----------



## ixlramp

A-Branger said:


> But having a G string with a thinner string than a 45 (standard gauge), would sound too "thin" and would loose the low end IMO


Many bassists would have this opinion. One of the reasons i do not understand most bassists =)
There is no 'loss of low end', just slightly lower volume and a different tonal character with more brightness and clarity. It is personal taste concerning the tonal character of smaller gauges.


----------



## _Mick_

ExileMetal said:


> I wonder if there will be any Prestiges this year with different neck woods, or if they intend to keep that playground for Axion and Premium.



It would be nice to see some of those 9 or 11 piece wenge necks on a Prestige model or two. 

I actually really don’t mind that Richlite RGD, bit weird but pretty cool


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

ixlramp said:


> Many bassists would have this opinion. One of the reasons i do not understand most bassists =)
> There is no 'loss of low end', just slightly lower volume and a different tonal character with more brightness and clarity. It is personal taste concerning the tonal character of smaller gauges.



I've used "light" 40-120's on my 34" five-string basses for a decade and a half, love it. And I *love* the character of the high-C string on a bass. (I just got my first sixer, it's strung with 25-120.) I've never been convinced that you need thick strings and 35"+ scale basses to have a good sounding, good playing B string. 

But yeah, I think most multiscale basses get it right more often than not, and Ibanez did it right here. Extend the B out to 35", sure, but the main benefit you're getting is the shorter scale lengths on the higher strings.


----------



## sunnyd88

A-Branger said:


> actually Ir eally like that blue one. I love the fade they did and the colors used, plus in combination with the chrome cover pickups is sooo beautiful. AND Ibanez doing a BLACK back!!??!?!?!  :O !!!! its not red???!!!! what happened here? is Ibanez finally learning?, between these two with a black back and that RGD with an actual natural wood body??
> 
> *mind blown*
> 
> hahahha
> 
> I wish they ditch the dots in the fretboard tho.
> 
> and as a good SSO tradition of "I love it but I wish it had:"
> -no dots
> -fretboard binding
> -previous premium models neck... the one with the wenge one
> -reversed headstock... although is not a deal breaker
> -an actual bridge... dont see the point for a single sadle...wtf is with that?
> -^^^all that but ona RGA body
> 
> so everything that the guitar is not hahah  wish they did a fade colors like that ona bass... although the reason it looks soo cool in my eyes is the chrome/nickel/silver pickups


I hate gloss black backs lol either match the color to the front or do a natural back. In the case of basswood, you could even color it brown so that it's more like mahogany or something roasted. Gloss black backs look super cheap and tacky. They show fingerprints and scratches like nothing else. I especially hate it when I see it on PRS's and ESP's that cost thousands of dollars. Just let me see the damn wood even if it's not visually perfect. On the topic of basswood, seriously how much more expensive would it have been to give it an alder body. Basswood dents like crazy and on alot of models I've tried with it, it's fucking heavy. It's a heavy soft wood.


----------



## A-Branger

sunnyd88 said:


> I hate gloss black backs lol either match the color to the front or do a natural back. In the case of basswood, you could even color it brown so that it's more like mahogany or something roasted. Gloss black backs look super cheap and tacky. They show fingerprints and scratches like nothing else. I especially hate it when I see it on PRS's and ESP's that cost thousands of dollars. Just let me see the damn wood even if it's not visually perfect. On the topic of basswood, seriously how much more expensive would it have been to give it an alder body. Basswood dents like crazy and on alot of models I've tried with it, it's fucking heavy. It's a heavy soft wood.


aaaaaaammmm its basswood. I though it was mahogany, thats why I was sooo surprised as Ibanez tends to stain their mahogany red/brown/maroon thing

see the black RGA or the black to grey fade S they recently did... one of my main perks with Ibanez, ahving a "black" themed guitar, yet they trow red into the mix.... Same thing with basses from many many many years, they stain the back wood yellow...???

I dont mind black backs, I rather be stained than black paint, whicih is what it looks like it might be... but I will 1027017409172094times take a black back than a red stained wood

and agree.... just let wood be wood and let it be natural



ixlramp said:


> Many bassists would have this opinion. One of the reasons i do not understand most bassists =)
> There is no 'loss of low end', just slightly lower volume and a different tonal character with more brightness and clarity. It is personal taste concerning the tonal character of smaller gauges.



maybe because you arent a bassist and you coming froma guitar background?    

but yeah "and a different tonal character with more brightness and clarity" is exactly the reasonw hy I dont want a thinner gauge... because thats the sound I hear on a highC string vs the G string, and its exactly the reason why I dont like 6 string basses.

I much much much much much rather play something higher on the fretboard on the G string than do the same on the highC.... because I have more "low end" to it (or less brightness).... same reason why I rather play F on the 1st fret of the E string vs on the 6th fret on the lowB, because I have more clarity.... and viceversa depending on the context of the song

for a guitar you might want to have more brightness, and its the "holly grail" on the low strings while riffing specially on low tunnings.... but on a bass, its not something Im afther.... I want clarity on my tone and I want my piano like definition... but once you go too high up, then the string stop sounding like a "bass" for me, and you stay with a note full of brightness spank and no meat to it


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Why don't they get rid of the crappy zero edge 2 bridge???


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fierce_Swe said:


> Why don't they get rid of the crappy zero edge 2 bridge???



It's about as good as anything else available at the time. They're not going to throw OEs and LoPs on anything and everything. 

They're a noticeable upgrade over the generic "Double Locking" and older Edge III units. 

I'm surprised they don't make a Chinese LoP copy.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

The tremolo arm it's not tight. It's clicking and feels loose in the pocket. I love the real edge tremolos but the edge zero 2 that I tried felt didn't feel good. It felt crappy...

The guitars looks nice though...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fierce_Swe said:


> The tremolo arm it's not tight. It's clicking and feels loose in the pocket. I love the real edge tremolos but the edge zero 2 that I tried felt didn't feel good. It felt crappy...
> 
> The guitars looks nice though...



Don't worry, that trem arm on the "real" Edges will loosen up plenty. 

It's sad the best arm assembly they've had was on budget trems.


----------



## Lemonbaby

DEUCE SLUICE said:


> I've never been convinced that you need thick strings and 35"+ scale basses to have a good sounding, good playing B string.


Exactly - guitarists tune significantly lower on 27" scales (which sounds crap IMHO). A 34" bass for B standard is nowhere near the critical range. I've even tried a 30" bass once where the low B sounded surprisingly usable. That thing's on my GAS-list ever since...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lemonbaby said:


> Exactly - guitarists tune significantly lower on 27" scales (which sounds crap IMHO). A 34" bass for B standard is nowhere near the critical range. I've even tried a 30" bass once where the low B sounded surprisingly usable. That thing's on my GAS-list ever since...



B0 not B1


----------



## Musiscience

Ibanez is really airtight this year. By that date in 2018 most of the models had leaked.

Edit: just saw a video on youtube from a guy called Remi at Ibby headquarters who will post the entire lineup on Jan 01.


----------



## trem licking

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't worry, that trem arm on the "real" Edges will loosen up plenty.
> 
> It's sad the best arm assembly they've had was on budget trems.


I know you don't care for the edge arm assemblies, I get it, but if you loktite the screw to the assembly tight and have spare washers, the arm stays VERY tight and there is zero play. Kind of sucks to have to replace washers occasionally or heat them up, but when they work, they work as good as it can get. I wonder if the edge zero assemblies just need some loktite too? The magik arm I'm gonna buy to try looks like a similar design and I'm hoping it's a bit better than the Schaller arm I have currently


----------



## MaxOfMetal

trem licking said:


> I know you don't care for the edge arm assemblies, I get it, but if you loktite the screw to the assembly tight and have spare washers, the arm stays VERY tight and there is zero play. Kind of sucks to have to replace washers occasionally or heat them up, but when they work, they work as good as it can get. I wonder if the edge zero assemblies just need some loktite too? The magik arm I'm gonna buy to try looks like a similar design and I'm hoping it's a bit better than the Schaller arm I have currently



I've done all the work arounds and kludges for years and years, I'm just sick of doing it. I don't have the time I once did and rather use that time to just play. 

It's a legitimate issue and it's been one for decades, so I'm not going to lay off it. I've paid my Ibanez dues. I've owned dozens, maybe even triple digits, over the decades. 

Thank you for the recommendations though. It's good to have someone recommend the easier fixes when folks see these posts. 

As for the arm on the Edge Zero II, the tape method works reasonably well, as does swapping around the bushing on the arm end of the holder. It's basically a cheaper OFR style setup with lower tolerances.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Definitely This one is gonna be mine


----------



## MASS DEFECT

That's like a way better DCM.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I guess me and @ExileMetal are the only ones not into it. I kinda hate it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess me and @ExileMetal are the only ones not into it. I kinda hate it.



Seconded. Or... thirded. Looks like someone Kiesel-ized an original flat-black RGD.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

That RGD looks rad.....


----------



## cardinal

I don't even like the RGD shape (lower horn looks too thin), but I like that one.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I hate the natural bevels, too. But I suppose I can always paint it flat black. The top is apparently made of Richlite.


----------



## olejason

Any new wenge neck models for 2020? Would love to see them do a wenge neck with ebony fretboard.


----------



## DCM_Allan

MASS DEFECT said:


> That's like a way better DCM.


Definitely yes, I do own a DCM100 and this new model will be the perfect team mate.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seconded. Or... thirded. Looks like someone Kiesel-ized an original flat-black RGD.



Forthed. Can't get into it at all :/


----------



## DCM_Allan

I like the new RGD, but what is Richlite? LOL


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DCM_Allan said:


> I like the new RGD, but what is Richlite? LOL


https://lmgtfy.com/?q=richlite&s=l


----------



## Mathemagician

Richlite is what should be replacing most “natural” ebony on guitars where people want a proper black FB.


----------



## dirtool

DCM_Allan said:


> I like the new RGD, but what is Richlite? LOL


paper


----------



## DCM_Allan

Damn, if Ibanez is going to start using paper for its guitars will be a minus in its quality, however I was checking that Richlite is a mix between paper layers and resin, it should be a hard material then.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've done all the work arounds and kludges for years and years, I'm just sick of doing it. I don't have the time I once did and rather use that time to just play.
> 
> It's a legitimate issue and it's been one for decades, so I'm not going to lay off it. I've paid my Ibanez dues. I've owned dozens, maybe even triple digits, over the decades.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendations though. It's good to have someone recommend the easier fixes when folks see these posts.
> 
> As for the arm on the Edge Zero II, the tape method works reasonably well, as does swapping around the bushing on the arm end of the holder. It's basically a cheaper OFR style setup with lower tolerances.



I’ve also owned dozens of Ibanez, not triple digits by any means and I still have most of them, I get that the bar gets loose on an Edge trem, but I’ve never found it a big deal, and certainly not a big issue. It’s kind of like brake pads on a car wear down if you use them.

I’d rather have that certain ease and flexibility that comes with the Edge arm holder as it gets a bit looser than the overly tight or overly loose screw fixture on an OFR.


----------



## Aewrik

dirtool said:


> paper





DCM_Allan said:


> Damn, if Ibanez is going to start using paper for its guitars will be a minus in its quality, however I was checking that Richlite is a mix between paper layers and resin, it should be a hard material then.



A Finish manufacturer comes to mind: Flaxwood Guitars


----------



## Musiscience

DCM_Allan said:


> Damn, if Ibanez is going to start using paper for its guitars will be a minus in its quality, however I was checking that Richlite is a mix between paper layers and resin, it should be a hard material then.



Richlite isn’t cheap or cheap feeling by any stretch. It’s durable and very similar to ebony to the touch. Aristides would never use it if it was even a remotely bad material. Plus it is eco friendly and sustainable. 

TL;DR: give me richlite all day, every day and I wouldn’t complain.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DCM_Allan said:


> Damn, if Ibanez is going to start using paper for its guitars will be a minus in its quality, however I was checking that Richlite is a mix between paper layers and resin, it should be a hard material then.



Didn't know what it was an hour ago, but it's potentially a "minus". 



_MonSTeR_ said:


> I’ve also owned dozens of Ibanez, not triple digits by any means and I still have most of them, I get that the bar gets loose on an Edge trem, but I’ve never found it a big deal, and certainly not a big issue. It’s kind of like brake pads on a car wear down if you use them.
> 
> I’d rather have that certain ease and flexibility that comes with the Edge arm holder as it gets a bit looser than the overly tight or overly loose screw fixture on an OFR.



It's definitely a preference and use issue.

I use them a ton, so it matters to me. I'll take adjustability.


----------



## c7spheres

- Richliite does feel great and seems durable. When I tried out an Aristides I didn't miss Ebony at all. I still question it's longevity compared to wood though. I fear it would at some point start getting flaky or delaminating even though my thoughts are unfounded on this. I'm just so use to wood I don't know if I could make a switch. Familiarity breeds comfort and contempt it seems. 
- I also believe anything that is bad for the environment or for me is ultimately more satisfying. Gas guzzlin muscle cars, tubes, fried food, rare exotic wood forest guitars and furniture, naughty women, and even computers are starting to take over now. I like it all selfishly better but the cost to evironment and the person is not good. I'm thinking that's why I like Richlite because it's not really eco freindly. It's synthetic polymeres and plastic tar goo stuff that probably will take thousands of years to decompose. I don't trust it. I think wood is much more eco freindly but sustainability is the problem. That's why only guitars I approve should be built. jk : )


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> - Richliite does feel great and seems durable. When I tried out an Aristides I didn't miss Ebony at all. I still question it's longevity compared to wood though. I fear it would at some point start getting flaky or delaminating even though my thoughts are unfounded on this. I'm just so use to wood I don't know if I could make a switch. Familiarity breeds comfort and contempt it seems.
> - I also believe anything that is bad for the environment or for me is ultimately more satisfying. Gas guzzlin muscle cars, tubes, fried food, rare exotic wood forest guitars and furniture, naughty women, and even computers are starting to take over now. I like it all selfishly better but the cost to evironment and the person is not good. I'm thinking that's why I like Richlite because it's not really eco freindly. It's synthetic polymeres and plastic tar goo stuff that probably will take thousands of years to decompose. I don't trust it. I think wood is much more eco freindly but sustainability is the problem. That's why only guitars I approve should be built. jk : )



It's been almost a decade since Gibson brought out the LPCs with Richlite boards. I haven't seen anything about premature failure, and it's Gibson. If there was an issue it would be pretty visible.


----------



## DCM_Allan

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't know what it was an hour ago, but it's potentially a "minus".
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely a preference and use issue.
> 
> I use them a ton, so it matters to me. I'll take adjustability.





Musiscience said:


> Richlite isn’t cheap or cheap feeling by any stretch. It’s durable and very similar to ebony to the touch. Aristides would never use it if it was even a remotely bad material. Plus it is eco friendly and sustainable.
> 
> TL;DR: give me richlite all day, every day and I wouldn’t complain.


well knowing that I think "I'm in" with that model, I really like the RGD over the regular RGs, and I like how it looks and the configuration is fine for me.


----------



## Leviathus

Gotta say that RGD looks much better in the real picture compared to the rendering.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> Gotta say that RGD looks much better in the real picture compared to the rendering.



Yeah, the official Ibanez renders (which are heavily touched up real photos) suck all the life out of the instruments.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Hey, I like Richlite. I even prefer it in Gibson LPCs over their dry and blotchy Ebony. Richlite is just pure black and feels awesome to the touch. It won't crack or warp either.


----------



## Lemonbaby

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's been almost a decade since Gibson brought out the LPCs with Richlite boards. I haven't seen anything about premature failure, and it's Gibson. If there was an issue it would be pretty visible.


Gibson only used Richlite to stabilize their necks...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lemonbaby said:


> Gibson only used Richlite to stabilize their necks...



Truthfully, they wanted to only use ebony on the VOS models.


----------



## bmth4111

Ibanez again almost making a cool guitar but had to add inlays and a stupid contrast wood bevel color...just tacky.
All black would have looked so much better and less work!


----------



## ExileMetal

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess me and @ExileMetal are the only ones not into it. I kinda hate it.



I wouldn’t quite say I hate it. I just feel like when Ibanez does something new like Multiscale, there’s always one or two wonky things about the guitar. When the RGIF was introduced, it has a weird parallel fret and that ugly piece of fretboard past the nut, not to mention 9-string pickups.

Like, the neck, RGD shape, and the LoPro 7 are all amazing choices. But when I was in college, a girl refused to date me because I wore a brown shirt with black pants, so that means I can never own this guitar.


----------



## CapinCripes

I like it i just think they need to paint the front of the trem cavity black.


----------



## 77zark77

The only one Ibanez I missed and looks ilke unreachable is the jem7v7
I keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Leviathus

77zark77 said:


> The only one Ibanez I missed and looks ilke unreachable is the jem7v7
> I keep my fingers crossed


Missed the chance at grabbing one a few years ago as well, lettuce pray for a new Vai 7 offering.


----------



## beerandbeards

Leviathus said:


> Missed the chance at grabbing one a few years ago as well, lettuce pray for a new Vai 7 offering.



a Made In Japan Vai 7


----------



## Leviathus

beerandbeards said:


> a Made In Japan Vai 7



Correct.


----------



## eggy in a bready

DCM_Allan said:


> Definitely This one is gonna be mine


I haven't wanted an ibanez since, i dunno, 2005 or so, but i think i might actually buy this


----------



## secretpizza

I gotta say, this new RGD checks all the boxes for me. Lo Pro edge 7 (the only thing I never liked about the RGD2127 was the ZPS), simple design without any nasty burl or crazy colors, and reverse headstock. I’m a pre-order all day on this one.


----------



## SpaceDock

Oh No! I just saw that Rich got hurt! Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SpaceDock said:


> Oh No! I just saw that Rich got hurt! Hope he gets better soon!



I saw that. 

Wishing @Ibanez Rules well and for a quick recovery.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Get well soon Rich! 



bmth4111 said:


> Ibanez again almost making a cool guitar but had to add inlays and a stupid contrast wood bevel color...just tacky.
> All black would have looked so much better and less work!



Please feel free to, that already exists. You have to compromise with inlays if you want a trem, but yeah they've been there done that. I think that new model looks fine, not my immediate cup of tea but they're designing them like that because that's what the market has shifted to stylistically. I find it hilarious that I've been around enough to see people ask for all the color and natural wood showing/disliking all black/white finishes, right back to people wanting to go back to solid black/basic colors


----------



## c7spheres

If only that RGD7ucs had a LoPro, no bevel for the arm coontour, keep the carved horns or make it an RGA, get rid of that toggle switch or put it in the same cavity as the volume and still out of the way. That would be a big winner for me. It's so close. I'd prefer a 25.5 scale too. Oh and make it basswood or alder, not mahogany. Soapbar pickups like EMG, Blackouts, or Fishmans too would be better. I'd buy two of them if they did that.


----------



## ThePIGI King

c7spheres said:


> If only that RGD7ucs had a LoPro, no bevel for the arm coontour, keep the carved horns or make it an RGA, get rid of that toggle switch or put it in the same cavity as the volume and still out of the way. That would be a big winner for me. It's so close. I'd prefer a 25.5 scale too. Oh and make it basswood or alder, not mahogany. Soapbar pickups like EMG, Blackouts, or Fishmans too would be better. I'd buy two of them if they did that.


Man, if only the RGD7UCS was a 100% different guitar, I'd buy it!


----------



## c7spheres

ThePIGI King said:


> Man, if only the RGD7UCS was a 100% different guitar, I'd buy it!


Only 99% different!  I keep saying this for almost every guitar I see regardless of brand or model. They always have something that prevents me from buying it. Close but no cigar all the time with stuff.


----------



## Jonathan20022

c7spheres said:


> Only 99% different!  I keep saying this for almost every guitar I see regardless of brand or model. They always have something that prevents me from buying it. Close but no cigar all the time with stuff.



It's just the resident meme on here, it's like clockwork and mostly tongue in cheek where everytime something's announced it always gets the same "If only x, y, and z I would totally buy it!" comment appearing


----------



## toiletsnakes

hatena6 said:


> some pictures of new gear


SFB = Sea foam blue, what does HRM mean? it looks pinkish, maybe the M means metallic.
Thanks for this link - I almost got an AZ this year but was hoping a color I'd like more was going to come out, I'm glad I waited for 2020.

Sad to not see a Talman in that page tho


----------



## Ammusa

Still no leaks of the catalog! Just have to wait for the 1.1.2020. I'm disappointed...


----------



## Sepultorture

Every year I come to see what I anez has to offer. Then I get disappointed and continue to save for an Aristides.

I should probably just stop caring, but I keep getting my hopes up


----------



## Merrekof

Sepultorture said:


> Every year I come to see what I anez has to offer. Then I get disappointed and continue to save for an Aristides.
> 
> I should probably just stop caring, but I keep getting my hopes up


And when you finally get your Aristides, then Ibanez makes the perfect guitar


----------



## DCM_Allan

MaxOfMetal said:


> I saw that.
> 
> Wishing @Ibanez Rules well and for a quick recovery.



what happened to him? I hope he feels better soon


----------



## aesthyrian

visit http://www.ibanezrules.com/ the picture tells all


----------



## Hollowway

Merrekof said:


> And when you finally get your Aristides, then Ibanez makes the perfect guitar


 This is always the way it works!


----------



## DCM_Allan

aesthyrian said:


> visit http://www.ibanezrules.com/ the picture tells all



WOOO damn, that looks so bad.


----------



## bmth4111

Jonathan20022 said:


> Get well soon Rich!
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to, that already exists. You have to compromise with inlays if you want a trem, but yeah they've been there done that. I think that new model looks fine, not my immediate cup of tea but they're designing them like that because that's what the market has shifted to stylistically. I find it hilarious that I've been around enough to see people ask for all the color and natural wood showing/disliking all black/white finishes, right back to people wanting to go back to solid black/basic colors



Yeah they almost work but lack black hard ware, lo pro, and have inlays(root of all evil) . The Ibanez no inlay trem 7 search continues... 
Color and variation among models are great but damn Ibanez seems to lean towards extreme/distasteful patterns or colors lately.


----------



## toiletsnakes

Ok I think HRM might mean Metallic Rose Mist. Maybe that AZ is meant to compete with the similarly colored Charvel DK244 HH


----------



## toiletsnakes




----------



## dav43

It’s strange that those new rg premium have basically the same specs of this 2019 iron label RG...
Exept the neck and the body material 

https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rgix6dlb_01.html


----------



## Merrekof

dav43 said:


> It’s strange that those new rg premium have basically the same specs of this 2019 iron label RG...
> Exept the neck and the body material
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rgix6dlb_01.html


Maybe that was a very popular model and they want to extend sales by upped quality/prices with a different logo?


----------



## Sogradde

dav43 said:


> It’s strange that those new rg premium have basically the same specs of this 2019 iron label RG...
> Exept the neck and the body material
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rgix6dlb_01.html


What? The only thing they have in common are the pickups.


----------



## dav43

Sogradde said:


> What? The only thing they have in common are the pickups.



Both have ebony fretboard and gotoh locking tuners (exept the 11 piece neck and the frets) luminescent dots
Both have the same tremolo bridge (edge zero 2) 
The same pick ups (as it seems the same switch system for the pick ups)...


----------



## cardinal

Aren't nearly all RGs the same except for neck and body material?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Aren't nearly all RGs the same except for neck and body material?



There are variations in neck shape, and different series have different hardware, but for the most part that has always held true. 

You'd be hard pressed to find a brand that doesn't do that with certain legacy shapes. There's no equity in switching up something like control location or slight contour variation on every iteration.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Only like 32 hours until the reveal guys......

IE; fuck that ball dropping bullshit, just show me the new Ibby catalog.


----------



## bastardbullet

I need that catalog to include decent S7’s. I’m even okay with a comeback for S7421.


----------



## BdaGolfer

Just offer something in a Universe or I'm buying a Majesty.


----------



## ixlramp

MikeH said:


> 35”-32.5” for a 6 string? Gross.


C 32.5"
G 33"
D 33.5"
A 34"
E 34.5"
B 35"

I am not too impressed.
Very many bassists happily use 34" or 35" for G so there is no need to go shorter than 34" on the G.
I can understand the popularity of going shorter than 34" on the C though, seeing how many complain about the tone of high Cs.
They have missed the chance to extend the B out to 35.5" or 36", both of which still allow many brands of string to be used (anything with winding length 38" is enough for a 36" scale, such as D'Addario 'super long scale').

35" certainly is not 'plenty' for low B, although it is functional. 35" scale basses still have very significant tonal problems caused by the stiffness and/or undertensioning of the B.
35" was chosen due to string availability concerns, not because it was tonally right for B.
I am bemused why manufacturers have not done the obvious and used 36" scales, they either seem to play safe with 35", or go straight to 37" which is far more difficult to find strings for than 36".

So, if 0.5" steps must be used, my preference for this EHB 6 string would be adding an inch: 36"-33.5", which results in a 34" G. The fanned 5 would then be 36"-34".


----------



## zenonshandro

ExileMetal said:


> ...But when I was in college, a girl refused to date me because I wore a brown shirt with black pants, so that means I can never own this guitar.



 To someone in the clothing business, this is gold.  I'm having a hard time deciding how i feel about the looks on this fudge brownie of a guitar, but it would all become clear if i saw myself holding it.


----------



## Lemonbaby

toiletsnakes said:


>



Looks like they finally found out about the existence of pore fillers. The burl model doesn't look that bad at all...


----------



## Musiscience

Me at the moment trying to find a leak of the catalog.


----------



## Seabeast2000

zenonshandro said:


> To someone in the clothing business, this is gold.  I'm having a hard time deciding how i feel about the looks on this fudge brownie of a guitar, but it would all become clear if i saw myself holding it.



Its like a Wilson's Leather display case prop.


----------



## hatena6




----------



## LordHar




----------



## LordHar

Ibanez youtube channel has started to upload some bass goodness


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LordHar said:


> Ibanez youtube channel has started to upload some bass goodness



I can dig this: 


Those new Premium SRs are fugly.


----------



## dav43

Just take a look and trying not to cry !!!
https://www.ibanez.com/eu/news/detail/20191113093311.html


----------



## hatena6

https://www.ibanez.com/usa/news/detail/20191210100501.html


----------



## Katten

The 2020 models are here now


----------



## MaxOfMetal

"IbAnEz wOnT dO eVeRtUnE"


----------



## narad

Well done, Ibanez. Usually 0 things I could consider buying. Now 2+


----------



## georg_f

I only now realised that ichika's bass is an Ibanez.
I thought in the "hardest bass solo" etc. videos was a Strandberg.
So Ibanez's plan here is clearly to get a piece of the Strandberg headless bass pie (if there is one).



dav43 said:


> Just take a look and trying not to cry !!!
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/news/detail/20191113093311.html



dav43, you're the MVP!!!
thank you

So what do we have:
Cool maple fretboard Satriani guitar
Insane gold cracked mirror Paul Stanley guitar (but it'll surely be expensive)
The blue and turquoise RGAs are cool
An S!! They had abandoned the S shapes for a long time. But it's an Axion Label one, with a binding, so it's a bit different
The AZ224BCG is cool
Contemporary looking new George Benson model
The metallic SRMD bass is cool
The BTB basses are awesome

otherwise it looks similar to the previous year


----------



## trem licking

MaxOfMetal said:


> "IbAnEz wOnT dO eVeRtUnE"


(Looks for ibanez evertune tweak...) This the first time they've used a non-proprietary bridge?


----------



## LordHar




----------



## MaxOfMetal

trem licking said:


> This the first time they've used a non-proprietary bridge?



No. They've used TonePros, Gotoh (not Ibanez/Gotoh), and Wilkinson in the past. Typically on artist models when they request a different bridge. I'm talking about production.


----------



## gunch

Cool seeing Munky go RGA

Sea Floor burlf Premium RG I'm sad to say looks pretty good, would buy
Bowling Ball Prestige RG looks killer

Only 2 new Sabers my heart is berken 

They put RGD bevels on the FR that's kind of sick too


----------



## Selkoid

That orange RGR though...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

This isn’t it. There will be more announced.


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> Well done, Ibanez. Usually 0 things I could consider buying. Now 2+


These two are absolutely amazing..... I just would like to know where that Apex is made? Is it Indo or Japanese?

Also, they did it! They have a modern RGD and with an evertune of all things!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> These two are absolutely amazing..... I just would like to know where that Apex is made? Is it Indo or Japanese?
> 
> Also, they did it! They have a modern RGD and with an evertune of all things!



Per naming convention, it is Indo.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> Per naming convention, it is Indo.


 I had a feeling that was the case.

Well besides that, I gotta hand it to Ibanez, this is looking miles better than previous years. Also you're saying there's even more?


----------



## mitou

I'm so happy they didn't ruin the RG5320 with regular dot inlays


----------



## Fabxxxyyy

MaxOfMetal said:


> This isn’t it. There will be more announced.



I hope so...
Now I'm only interested in the RG1127PBFX (BTW, where is the one with the gold hardware in the video of Remy Hansen?) and, partially, in the APEX 30... sadly it has no EVO gold or SS frets...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> I had a feeling that was the case.
> 
> Well besides that, I gotta hand it to Ibanez, this is looking miles better than previous years. Also you're saying there's even more?



They always save a few models for the show. This is definitely the bulk of it though.



Fabxxxyyy said:


> I hope so...
> Now I'm only interested in the RG1127PBFX (BTW, where is the one with the gold hardware in the video of Remy Hansen?) and, partially, in the APEX 30... sadly it has no EVO gold or SS frets...



Don't expect anything earth shattering.


----------



## ThePIGI King

No MiJ 7 Trem RG. No trem 8. Come on guys, Evertunes and richlite tops but no Edge 8...


----------



## Albake21

The RG5170G is like the Ken Susi ESP model and an RG had a baby and I'm in love with it. I know I'm for sure getting something from this catalog in 2020.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ThePIGI King said:


> No MiJ 7 Trem RG. No trem 8. Come on guys, Evertunes and richlite tops but no Edge 8...



I don't believe they're discontinuing all the current MIJ 7s with trems. This is just the new stuff, not the entire lineup.


----------



## gunch

Anyone else think its kind of nuts that they have center dots, offset dots and bass-to-treble dots, sometimes even in the same line


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunch said:


> Anyone else think its kind of nuts that they have center dots, offset dots and bass-to-treble dots, sometimes even in the same line



Not really. It's just inlay patterns they've used before. Since there are different headstocks (reversed vs. non, some color matched) they can't share part numbers like they used to, so if they're making a whole new neck might as well use a different inlay. 

Schecter has like five variations on weird crosses, ESP has like five different block patterns.


----------



## dav43

Wait a minute... Where is the new jem?!!!!!!


----------



## cardinal

dav43 said:


> Wait a minute... Where is the new jem?!!!!!!



I'm sure Ibanez is holding that for NAMM.


----------



## DCM_Allan

dav43 said:


> Just take a look and trying not to cry !!!
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/news/detail/20191113093311.html


Dude the new Munky RGA7 !! sadly is not MIJ but still look bad ass, and the new RGDR 4327 are the best models I saw there.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I'm getting that 5320. I'm not even a trem guy but that thing is way too cool to pass up.


----------



## BillCosby

I actually really like the FR807. Nice to see another shape in a 7.


----------



## Selkoid

Man, I love that evertune RGD, I think i'll be picking one up if the price is right... Anyone remember what the Axion stuff went for earlier this year?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some pretty appealing models.

JS Premium with a Sustainiac
Axion Label RG with a Sustainiac
The Silver RG5170 with HSH Fishmans
The AZ2204B with white single coils

Interesting year ahead.


----------



## Merrekof

Oh man, best new line-up in years for me. Munky's sig RGA, that RGIXL7 and an FR807??? Why can't I see it? Is it another US only model like the FRIX7?


----------



## LordHar

The AZ2204B is going to be mine, and possibly one of the headless basses depending on finances.


----------



## dav43

I really like these two


----------



## DCM_Allan

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I'm getting that 5320. I'm not even a trem guy but that thing is way too cool to pass up.


the good thing is that you can install a Tremol-No


----------



## 77zark77

dav43 said:


> Just take a look and trying not to cry !!!
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/news/detail/20191113093311.html



Basses are more exciting than guitars, IMHO at first glance - let's see them in the flesh


----------



## Skullet

WIN


----------



## DCM_Allan

I really like these 3! the FR800 is just a plus but I don't think I'll buy it, now the RGDR is a must for me, and the RGA sadly is not MIJ but I'll go for it, I really like it, what I don't like of the Munky RGA is that the color isn't the darker gray that we see on his RGA LACS with the natural binding.


----------



## bastardbullet

No 7 string saber, not a single one. :[


----------



## DCM_Allan

bastardbullet said:


> No 7 string saber, not a single one. :[


that's why I didn't regret to buy my S5527FX for some reason Ibanez is not making more S7 prestige. SAD AF


----------



## Tisca

No new 8 strings. Is that market fading?


----------



## bastardbullet

DCM_Allan said:


> that's why I didn't regret to buy my S5527FX for some reason Ibanez is not making more S7 prestige. SAD AF



Don’t say it’s a dark purple doom burst, i’ve looked everywhere for that one. I envy you man, enjoy that beauty!


----------



## DCM_Allan

Many of us were expecting different models like S7, RG8s, or other signature models, remember that the models we're looking at ibanez website is just the beginning there will be more models revealed by NAMM, there is missing the new JIVA blue color, and I know from James of TesseracT that Ibanez is planning with him to lunch a signature model.


----------



## DCM_Allan

bastardbullet said:


> Don’t say it’s a dark purple doom burst, i’ve looked everywhere for that one. I envy you man, enjoy that beauty!


hahah Indeed I have that one LOL


----------



## XxAlbertoxX

This finish is super minimalist and sexy. Kinda reminds me of the stock Android/Google Earth wallpapers you get on your phone that have random scenic photography of beaches/lakes/earth


----------



## BrailleDecibel

XxAlbertoxX said:


> This finish is super minimalist and sexy. Kinda reminds me of the stock Android/Google Earth wallpapers you get on your phone that have random scenic photography of beaches/lakes/earth


I HNNNGG'ed out the second I saw this one, the teal along the edges and on the headstock is so pleasing to the eye, and something about the whole guitar just screams "Buy me!!".


----------



## Musiscience

narad said:


> Well done, Ibanez. Usually 0 things I could consider buying. Now 2+



This finish is so similar to the sponge metallic they used to do on ESP Horizons. I LOVE it. Apex is greatness too, but made in indo etc, etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DCM_Allan said:


> Many of us were expecting different models like S7, RG8s, or other signature models, remember that the models we're looking at ibanez website is just the beginning there will be more models revealed by NAMM, there is missing the new JIVA blue color, and I know from James of TesseracT that Ibanez is planning with him to lunch a signature model.



There was no reason to expect either S7s more RG8s. Neither are really hot right now.


----------



## Musiscience

Well berate my jimmies and call me Steve, these are amazing.


----------



## Albake21

Musiscience said:


> Well berate my jimmies and call me Steve, these are amazing.


I'd literally trade my guitar collection just for these three guitars. Everything I could ever need in these three models.


----------



## Metropolis

Standard series models with flashy colors and roasted maple necks are cool, also all the stealthy black guitars with pickup covers. Hope we will see some other finish variations at summer NAMM.

This I need.






These are awesome too.


----------



## Sogradde

How disappointing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Still nothing I'm really interested in. 

Typical finish refresh year. Though it's cool to see FR back.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

Still no Prestige RGA7, but that Apex is darn close...

The Prestige RGDR is so nice, too. Wish it came in hardtail though.


----------



## bastardbullet

Tisca said:


> No new 8 strings. Is that market fading?


Weird, guess it is.


MaxOfMetal said:


> There was no reason to expect either S7s more RG8s. Neither are really hot right now.



I’d prefer to see at least one 7 string model for each body type. I don’t care for 8’s at all but saber is my fave body along with rga so it’s a bit saddening at the moment.


----------



## josh1

Awesome. Still holding out hope for a headless at Namm.


----------



## xzacx

XxAlbertoxX said:


> This finish is super minimalist and sexy. Kinda reminds me of the stock Android/Google Earth wallpapers you get on your phone that have random scenic photography of beaches/lakes/earth



can’t tell if you’re being sarcastic or we just have VERY different definitions of minimalism.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Yes baby! One of those multiscale headless basses is on the shopping list for 2020.


----------



## DCM_Allan

bastardbullet said:


> Don’t say it’s a dark purple doom burst, i’ve looked everywhere for that one. I envy you man, enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Cheap

The FR looks like a Kiesel that was designed to not have any tubby blobbyness--definitely dig it! Would love to see them bring that one back (especially a Ryan Knight spec)


----------



## gunshow86de

xzacx said:


> can’t tell if you’re being sarcastic or we just have VERY different definitions of minimalism.



And sexy.


----------



## jephjacques

Hmm, I'm cooling off significantly on that new RGD, the richlite top profile looks goofy from head on.


----------



## Aaron

That black RGIXL7 is exactly what i want. Hopefully it plays as good as it looks. Iron Labels are kind of a hit or miss in my experience. I own 2 that are fantastic but i've played quite a few lemons too.


----------



## Musiscience

Albake21 said:


> I'd literally trade my guitar collection just for these three guitars. Everything I could ever need in these three models.



I like them so much it would be torture to choose between the orange and the silver. Ibanez is killing it this year. Congrats, Ibby.


----------



## Mathemagician

josh1 said:


> Awesome. Still holding out hope for a headless at Namm.



What’s the quality like on the bottom sparkly one, and what good quality gold hardware would fit on it? Asking for a friend.


----------



## cip 123

josh1 said:


> Awesome. Still holding out hope for a headless at Namm.




To be fair to Ibanez these ones all look like LACS models that everyone would be screaming "PLS MAKE PRODUCTION"


----------



## Jonathan20022




----------



## jwade

27”? Reversed headstock? Oh man I hope this available in Canada!!


----------



## cip 123

I know, I know, they're not all the same but couldn't help myself


----------



## c7spheres

ThePIGI King said:


> No MiJ 7 Trem RG. No trem 8. Come on guys, Evertunes and richlite tops but no Edge 8...


 I'll bet they're just still updating the website or something. As of now there is no 7 string Prestige RG with a LoPro, They took away all the other RGD's except the new one. I'm hoping in the following days they get it all updated.


----------



## Metropolis

jwade said:


> 27”? Reversed headstock? Oh man I hope this available in Canada!!



This I dig too, because it's black and stealthy as guitar can get


----------



## AdenM

This HSS AZ Premium is perfect. Love it's blue burl cousin too - some design cues from the new ESP Snappers put out this year?


----------



## BillCosby

Metropolis said:


> This I dig too, because it's black and stealthy as guitar can get


And it's waaaaaaaayyyyy better than the gross brown stain color they used for the 2019 version.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> I'll bet they're just still updating the website or something. As of now there is no 7 string Prestige RG with a LoPro, They took away all the other RGD's except the new one. I'm hoping in the following days they get it all updated.



The "new stuff" page is not the catalog. 

The RG752 is still in the lineup. Though the rest of the RGD Prestige 7s have been discontinued.


----------



## olejason

Would the richlite top resist getting glossy and covered in fingerprints like a normal matte black finish?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

olejason said:


> Would the richlite top resist getting glossy and covered in fingerprints like a normal matte black finish?



Considering it's probably underneath a regular finish, I'm going to say it'll be no different.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

MaxOfMetal said:


> The "new stuff" page is not the catalog.
> 
> The RG752 is still in the lineup. Though the rest of the RGD Prestige 7s have been discontinued.



New finish coming for the 752, anyone know? Or a new RGR 7 besides the green? I’m underwhelmed on MIJ 7s here....disappointing.


----------



## aesthyrian

Starting to question if I'm even an Ibanez fanboy anymore as these are all 

Much of it reminds me of cheap LTD/Jackson indo guitars. Mostly due to the finishes. Seems I'm the minority though so hopefully Ibanez has a good year!


----------



## c7spheres

aesthyrian said:


> Starting to question if I'm even an Ibanez fanboy anymore as these are all
> 
> Much of it reminds me of cheap LTD/Jackson indo guitars. Mostly due to the finishes. Seems I'm the minority though so hopefully Ibanez has a good year!


 I think I'm in the same boat. I just realized that for the last 20 years I've been a fan of their potential more than actual guitars.I do like the new Apex 30 though.


----------



## DredFul

jwade said:


> 27”? Reversed headstock? Oh man I hope this available in Canada!!



This is probably my favourite of the bunch so far. I'm really tempted to get one and tune it to F# or drop B with an additional low F#. Veil of Maya did something similar if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Isolationist

jwade said:


> 27”? Reversed headstock? Oh man I hope this available in Canada!!



This is, quite literally, the only thing I wanted from Ibanez. Give me a stripped down hardtail-equipped extended scale seven string with a solid finish and you will have my money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheShreddinHand said:


> New finish coming for the 752, anyone know? Or a new RGR 7 besides the green? I’m underwhelmed on MIJ 7s here....disappointing.



I think some regions are getting the current 7-string RG5k in a different color. 

The thing with 7s is the store runs are just so successful. We won't really see "better" than that.


----------



## LordHar

https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg60als_1p_01.html

Built in sustainiac anyone?


----------



## Aewrik

Metropolis said:


> This I dig too, because it's black and stealthy as guitar can get


It will probably require some polishing, but this year's model is excellent, and this one looks great too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LordHar said:


> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg60als_1p_01.html
> 
> Built in sustainiac anyone?



It would be a neat feature in a much less ugly guitar.


----------



## aesthyrian

Seriously.. if I did that burst myself as an amateur I'd be fucking ashamed. Looks like a total botch job, and the color choices don't help it either. And it's Axion..


----------



## Surveyor 777

aesthyrian said:


> Starting to question if I'm even an Ibanez fanboy anymore as these are all
> 
> Much of it reminds me of cheap LTD/Jackson indo guitars. Mostly due to the finishes. Seems I'm the minority though so hopefully Ibanez has a good year!




I feel the same way. So far I'm underwhelmed. Somebody had suggested (way back in this thread) that Ibanez should have a "Genesis" line for the S-series. I would be up for that.

I know this isn't everything that is new, but so far I'm not reaching for my wallet. Waiting for what Vai has in store for NAMM.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

So is this new Apex 30 gonna be the "cheaper" model like the previous Apex 20 was?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Apex1rg7x said:


> So is this new Apex 30 gonna be the "cheaper" model like the previous Apex 20 was?



Yes.

Indo made, Standard line.


----------



## Quiet Coil

GAS bullet dodged. Pretty happy with my MS RGD and kinda just want to wait until I can afford to refinish it and maybe tweak a few things.


----------



## Musiscience

Just noticed that the RGDR has an Ebony fretboard and not Richlite as mentionned earlier. The Richlite was probably a limited run or something like that.

In my very personal opinion, this is Ibanez best lineup in years. Can't take my eyes off the silver RG with white Fishies.

Edit: the gold logos are just doing it for me. Nnnnng.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Musiscience said:


> Just noticed that the RGDR has an Ebony fretboard and not Richlite as mentionned earlier. The Richlite was probably a limited run or something like that.
> 
> In my very personal opinion, this is Ibanez best lineup in years. Can't take my eyes off the silver RG with white Fishies.


Richlite is the top, it never was the fretboard.


----------



## jwade

Isolationist said:


> This is, quite literally, the only thing I wanted from Ibanez. Give me a stripped down hardtail-equipped extended scale seven string with a solid finish and you will have my money.



Totally. I’ve been dreaming of a baritone scale reversed hs version of my 7621 for a long time. Guess this will be my first new guitar purchase since...the PRS SE7 came out?


----------



## Musiscience

ThePIGI King said:


> Richlite is the top, it never was the fretboard.



Thanks for pointing this out! I'm confused about why they would only do a top and not also use it for the board? 

It sure makes a great option for an ebony looking top with consistent results, but so does it for boards.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Musiscience said:


> Thanks for pointing this out! I'm confused about why they would only do a top and not also use it for the board?
> 
> It sure makes a great option for an ebony looking top with consistent results, but so does it for boards.



Richlite is sold in large sheets, so I think it fits for this application. As for the "why", I think they're just trying something new. Just a shot in the dark to see if it takes off. 

One of the things I still appreciate about Ibanez is they still just try something a little different and out of nowhere sometimes.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

How’s the mono-rail bridge compared to Hipshot (quality and how it feels under the palm)?


----------



## zenonshandro

7 String tremmy boys either go for the RGD layer-cake or get f---ed so far.


----------



## ixlramp

That Richlite top guitar is gorgeous. Minimal controls too.
Richlite seems very similar to 'Ebonol' which is sometimes used as fretless bass fretboards, my Cort Curbow fretless bass had that.
Very black, very smooth and very hard. Visually, and to the touch, nicer than ebony. However, ebony has a richer and more organic tone as a fretboard. So it makes sense as a top.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ixlramp said:


> That Richlite top guitar is gorgeous. Minimal controls too.
> Richlite seems very similar to 'Ebonol' which is sometimes used as fretless bass fretboards, my Cort Curbow fretless bass had that.
> Very black, very smooth and very hard. Visually, and to the touch, nicer than ebony. However, ebony has a richer and more organic tone as a fretboard. So it makes sense as a top.



Richlite and Ebonol are trade names, they're both "paper phenolic", which is layers of paper in phenolic resin.


----------



## ixlramp

Anyway ... very impressed with the headless basses:

Slanted back, instead of a belly cut that dictates positioning.
Chambered.
New MonoRail 5 headless bridges are visually stunning. Stepped-down and recessed for downforce.
String clamps are low profile and clean-looking, nicely staggered. They seem to clamp from the back with the clamp screw running through the headstock, instead of a set screw clamping down from above.
A tasteful, slightly flared, small 'headstock'.
Truss rod access where it should be, at the body end for easier access.

I was wondering which headless hardware they would use, but their own seems better designed than most.


----------



## Mathemagician

ixlramp said:


> However, ebony has a richer and more organic tone as a fretboard.



It literally sounds the same.


----------



## ixlramp

Well, i meant as fretless fingerboards. I have owned both as fretless fingerboards and the difference is clear. The difference may be smaller with a fretted board, but they will not tonally be the same.


----------



## Mathemagician

Not going to derail this into a tonewood is nonsense argument. I apologize to listeners of both east coast and west coast rap for even bringing it up.

Someone post more pictures. Or break into a building somewhere and leak more pictures. I need another hit.


----------



## cip 123

ixlramp said:


> Well, i meant as fretless fingerboards. I have owned both as fretless fingerboards and the difference is clear. The difference may be smaller with a fretted board, but they will not tonally be the same.


It’s not on a fretless bass though.


----------



## c7spheres

Even if we can't tell the difference, Ebony definitely sounds more organic, because it is actually organic. Sorry, just had to be the smartass. I want to see the stinking catalog already!


----------



## couverdure

cip 123 said:


> To be fair to Ibanez these ones all look like LACS models that everyone would be screaming "PLS MAKE PRODUCTION"


That S looks a lot like Herman Li's first 7-string EGEN, so you're definitely spot-on in the LACS comparison.

I'm fine with the APEX30 and the ET-equipped Axion Label RGD being Indo-made since the only over Ibanez/EverTune option is to modify an existing guitar, which would cost more than buying and setting up one of them. I hope this will lead to Fujigen doing this just like ESP putting out E-II guitars with ET after the LTD ones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is the Iron Label quality still spotty? Because that 27'' RGR is uuuuugh goddammit.


----------



## mlp187

This headstock does not match the body (larger flake, different tint/color):



I would say poor photoshopping but that has not historically been the case.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is the Iron Label quality still spotty? Because that 27'' RGR is uuuuugh goddammit.


At this point even if it’s spotty you just have to deal with it. If it’s really bad send it back for another, if it needs a fretjob try get reimbursed or just pay for it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is the Iron Label quality still spotty? Because that 27'' RGR is uuuuugh goddammit.



Eh, they are what they are: more fully featured Standard line. 

Are they terrible? No. Are they amazing? Also no. 

Are they worth the price? I think they're pretty fair. If it ticks all the boxes and you don't mind doing a real setup it should not disappoint too badly.



mlp187 said:


> This headstock does not match the body (larger flake, different tint/color):
> View attachment 76026
> 
> 
> I would say poor photoshopping but that has not historically been the case.



Wouldn't be the first time they goofed the finish. 

I guess we'll see when they hit retail.


----------



## Quiet Coil

The _only_ reason I settled on an Axion for my lone ERG (for the time being) is that the combination of specific design features - the “bones” of the guitar - were not available in any other tier (not even close).

RGD body - check
Multi scale - check
4x3 headstock - check

That said, it’s pretty dang solid. Had my luthier cut a new nut (which it didn’t necessarily need) and made a few other changes, but am otherwise happy with everything but the finish (which was also fine quality-wise, just a little too much for my taste).

Like any low tier models - gotta try before you buy (or at least have the option of easy returns).


----------



## Church2224

I just took a look at the website and it looks like there are no more Japanese made JEMs, all are premium.... that's disappointing.


----------



## aesthyrian

No way, that's gotta be illegal.


----------



## Alexlopez

Church2224 said:


> I just took a look at the website and it looks like there are no more Japanese made JEMs, all are premium.... that's disappointing.


Really feels like Ibanez is trying to slowly phase out Japanese made instruments doesn’t it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Church2224 said:


> I just took a look at the website and it looks like there are no more Japanese made JEMs, all are premium.... that's disappointing.



New JEM, and possibly UV, slated for NAMM release. 



Alexlopez said:


> Really feels like Ibanez is trying to slowly phase out Japanese made instruments doesn’t it?



There are probably twice as many MIJ models in regular production now than a decade ago.


----------



## BillCosby

I guarantee this isn't everything. They have stuff they're holding back for NAMM. I'll bet new Jems/Universe is part of what they would want to hold back.


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> New JEM, and possibly UV, slated for NAMM release.
> 
> 
> 
> There are probably twice as many MIJ models in regular production now than a decade ago.



Praise Christ and Sing Halleluiah!


----------



## Hollowway

Am I reading this right that the https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/ehb1506ms_1p_01.html 6 string fanned headless has a 950mm radius FB?


----------



## Vegetta

Waiting to see if NAMM headless reveal.
Kinda like the RGD with the evertune. it looks like the one that Jari Maenpaa has albeit with Fluence instead of EMGs.

Like the sea foam AZ and the red FR (wish it didn't have the block inlays)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Am I reading this right that the https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/ehb1506ms_1p_01.html 6 string fanned headless has a 950mm radius FB?



BTBs used to all have 1000mm.


----------



## josh1

Seven string headless please!


----------



## cardinal

And if I'm doing the math right, string spacing can be pushed out to 17.6mm on that fanned 6-string bass. I probably could live with that.


----------



## Mboogie7

Holy shit, they’re actually doing a lefty AZ prestige. I was 99% on getting a Kiesel spec’d our but this changes absolutely everything.


----------



## LordHar

https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/_eu_kat_ibanez_2020

European catalog


----------



## Merrekof

LordHar said:


> https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/_eu_kat_ibanez_2020
> 
> European catalog


Seems like Europe has less models than the US. There is no FR807 or RGR752 for example.


----------



## Leviathus

The HSH prestige is 2 painted f holes away from being a PGM, in a good way. The "cosmic shadow" one is cool as well. 

Now we get to wait 3 weeks to see the rest.

EDIT: and also do y'all think the apex30 foreshadows an apex300 NAMM reveal?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> EDIT: and also do y'all think the apex30 foreshadows an apex300 NAMM reveal?



Possibly, but I don't think so. The high end and mid market Apex models have always been quite different and they were always released in different cycles. Though, since it's a fairly big departure, it might mean I'm wrong.

Something to consider: the MIJ Apex has always had a trem, and the MIK/MII has always been some sort of non-trem.


----------



## Lemonbaby

AdenM said:


> This HSS AZ Premium is perfect.


No - straight headstock w/ string trees...


----------



## AC.Lin

I know this one is made in Indonesia, but man... I just fell in love.
I've been looking for something similar for a very long time, and only the ESP Horizon 7 Evertune was close to it. But the price tag left me disappointed.
I love ESP, i love my Horizon FR 27 to death, but it's damn expensive. Price in my country is around 2600-2700 dollars.

My only other option was a Solar guitar, also made in Indonesia, but to be honest i really hate the Solar logo on the fretboard. I would prefer no inlay at all.
So now, seeing Ibanez, using an evertune (my god, YES), with such a look.... I'll pull the damn trigger. I know i'll buy it !
And count on me to replace the pickups with some Lundgren M7.
(Also, my woman is indonesian and she absolutely loves how the APEX looks, so i got 2 more excuses to buy it)





Also, the new RGIXL7 is FINALLY looking good. They got rid of that "old grandma table" look and it's finally a pure satin black. YES ! I can see myself buying it !





And finally we get the FR back, and that FR800 look cool as hell. I've been looking for a Tele shape in HH configuration and an overall modern look and feeling, and this model fits right in !

Good job Ibanez !


----------



## Merrekof

AC.Lin said:


> I know this one is made in Indonesia, but man... I just fell in love.
> I've been looking for something similar for a very long time, and only the ESP Horizon 7 Evertune was close to it. But the price tag left me disappointed.
> I love ESP, i love my Horizon FR 27 to death, but it's damn expensive. Price in my country is around 2600-2700 dollars.
> 
> My only other option was a Solar guitar, also made in Indonesia, but to be honest i really hate the Solar logo on the fretboard. I would prefer no inlay at all.
> So now, seeing Ibanez, using an evertune (my god, YES), with such a look.... I'll pull the damn trigger. I know i'll buy it !
> (Also, my woman is indonesian and she absolutely loves how the APEX looks, so i got 2 more excuses to buy it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the new RGIXL7 is FINALLY looking good. They got rid of that "old grandma table" look and it's finally a pure satin black. YES ! I can see myself buying it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally we get the FR back, and that FR800 look cool as hell. I've been looking for a Tele shape in HH configuration and an overall modern look and feeling, and this model fits right in !
> 
> Good job Ibanez !


Dude..we got the same taste in guitars. Those three models stood out for me too.


----------



## astrocreep

Mboogie7 said:


> Holy shit, they’re actually doing a lefty AZ prestige. I was 99% on getting a Kiesel spec’d our but this changes absolutely everything.



Honestly, any other colour in the range and I'd snap it up... even black (as a lefty I hate myself for saying that!)


----------



## AC.Lin

Merrekof said:


> Dude..we got the same taste in guitars. Those three models stood out for me too.


BROTHER !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AC.Lin said:


> BROTHER !



Count me in too. 

Those were the 3 that made me like... Okay, I want an Ibanez this year. 

Silver guitar with no inlays? Yes.
27'' reverse headstock with no inlays? Yes.
Metal-AF Tele with a maple board? Yes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Count me in too.
> 
> Those were the 3 that made me like... Okay, I want an Ibanez this year.
> 
> Silver guitar with no inlays? Yes.
> 27'' reverse headstock with no inlays? Yes.
> Metal-AF Tele with a maple board? Yes.



The FR800/807 have Pau Ferro boards.


----------



## Merrekof

MaxOfMetal said:


> The FR800/807 have Pau Ferro boards.


I'd preferre maple but okay 
Also no FR807, I think?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> The FR800/807 have Pau Ferro boards.



Ah, I thought it was baked maple or something. Didn't get to see the spec sheets fully yet. 

I did see mentions of "nyahtoh" or something like that. I thought it was another name for Nato, but it's apparently a different species altogether.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Merrekof said:


> I'd preferre maple but okay
> Also no FR807, I think?



There is an FR807 for certain markets.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ah, I thought it was baked maple or something. Didn't get to see the spec sheets fully yet.
> 
> I did see mentions of "nyahtoh" or something like that. I thought it was another name for Nato, but it's apparently a different species altogether.



Nato and Nyatoh are two different trees. Nato is close to some types of mahogany, while Nyatoh is closer to cherry and other domestic hardwoods. 

Both are grown on "tree farms" for cheap in Asia.


----------



## Merrekof

MaxOfMetal said:


> There is an FR807 for certain markets.


Right, the USA site shows an FR807 and the European/Belgian site has no mention of it


----------



## Musiscience

Video of the new RG5320. Looks just as nice as in pictures + Tom Quayle is one hell of a player.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Merrekof said:


> Right, the USA site shows an FR807 and the European/Belgian site has no mention of it



Then it's probably not coming to that region...yet. 

Talk to Meinl, the German Ibanez distributor/importer. They seem to be willing to get out of region models.


----------



## Zahs

Seems all a bit 'meh' to me.

We'll wait and see what the big reveal in Namm is.


----------



## cip 123

Zahs said:


> Seems all a bit 'meh' to me.
> 
> We'll wait and see what the big reveal in Namm is.


Big reveal is that there is no reveal


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zahs said:


> Seems all a bit 'meh' to me.
> 
> We'll wait and see what the big reveal in Namm is.



If you're expecting something completely different, don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Merrekof

MaxOfMetal said:


> Then it's probably not coming to that region...yet.
> 
> Talk to Meinl, the German Ibanez distributor/importer. They seem to be willing to get out of region models.


Well, the FRIX7 a couple of years ago was also not available here, officially. I know of one somewhat weird website that was able to get those. Meinl is indeed the go to for official parts in Germany, didn't know they would get a USA model.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Merrekof said:


> Well, the FRIX7 a couple of years ago was also not available here, officially. I know of one somewhat weird website that was able to get those. Meinl is indeed the go to for official parts in Germany, didn't know they would get a USA model.



I've heard they'll order an out of region model.

Really, any distributor can. They just don't get as good of a price so they usually don't unless they have a paying customer.


----------



## josh1

I'm really liking this RG421HPAH. Should be around $499.


----------



## josh1




----------



## Zahs

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're expecting something completely different, don't get your hopes up.



I'm still waiting for a RG565 reissue.

I hope the big reveal is a Mod-shop (Indonesian made) a kin to what Fender do. Base models with a selection of options. Maybe I'm dreaming.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zahs said:


> I'm still waiting for a RG565 reissue.
> 
> I hope the big reveal is a Mod-shop (Indonesian made) a kin to what Fender do. Base models with a selection of options. Maybe I'm dreaming.



Prepare for disappointment then.


----------



## dirtool

No RG752?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dirtool said:


> No RG752?



Yep. Everything is discontinued. Only the new stuff.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Kinda shocked that so far, I'm most interested in standard series 6ers. Premiums would be on my list if they had trem 7s, oh well. My wallet is safe so far.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ThePIGI King said:


> Kinda shocked that so far, I'm most interested in standard series 6ers. Premiums would be on my list if they had trem 7s, oh well. My wallet is safe so far.



The only thing remotely interesting to me are the solid color headless basses. Everything else is varying shades of "meh".


----------



## NeglectedField

I can see a lot of those dry-arse jatoba/pau ferro fretboards gasping "waaaater, waaater". Smart of them to make the best of that situation on the FR model with the black inlays, though.

As for the rest, there's stuff I'd like if I were looking for a hardtail superstrat but at present I am not. Nonetheless I suspect they will do well this year, especially with the headless fan-fret basses.


----------



## Merrekof

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've heard they'll order an out of region model.
> 
> Really, any distributor can. They just don't get as good of a price so they usually don't unless they have a paying customer.


I cannot justify buying another guitar..but the GAS is hitting me hard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NeglectedField said:


> I can see a lot of those dry-arse jatoba/pau ferro fretboards gasping "waaaater, waaater". Smart of them to make the best of that situation on the FR model with the black inlays, though.
> 
> As for the rest, there's stuff I'd like if I were looking for a hardtail superstrat but at present I am not. Nonetheless I suspect they will do well this year, especially with the headless fan-fret basses.



Jatoba and Pau Ferro are just lighter than the usual Indian Rosewood. They're not really dry. 

Some mineral oil will darken them a little, but once the surface layer stabilizes it'll go back to shades of red and brown.


----------



## ectoshock

I know the market creeps up yearly, but was a little surprised to see $2500 on that new RGDR. Most stores have a little wiggle room to work with off the MAP, but even with a 10-15% discount, most of this gear is getting pretty steep, especially now that taxes are implemented from most online retailers on top of it. Wish there were more brick and mortar places to try this stuff out in person first, because the gamble is getting riskier every year. It costs to buy, and costs to send it back if you don’t like it. Some of the new offerings are really sharp, but seeing these numbers really makes you want to sleep on it before pulling that trigger.


----------



## Tisca

Thomann released two Ibby videos today


----------



## ectoshock

Even on the imports...getting up there in comparison. At least you get a case with the Jazzmaster.


----------



## Merrekof

I remember when you got a Prestige for about 1500€. But then again, I can buy more guitar with my paycheck today then back then..


----------



## josh1

2500 for that RGD lol. Stupid amount of money.


----------



## Merrekof

What would the price tag be on that APEX30? 1500€? 'Cause I want it


----------



## Albake21

Well... I guess my want to own any of these went out the window with these prices. Ibanez is out of their damn mind to ask that much. Before anyone says anything, yeah yeah features and all that, but the quality isn't there enough to ask that much. $2200 for the silver RG is gross.


----------



## ThePIGI King

"Moar name brand pups, less basswood, moar fancy tops, and less jatoba!"
"I WoNdEr WhY GuITaRs CoSt MoRe ThAn ThEy UsEd To"

Thats why the Genesis line is so affordable - it's Ibanez at its finest: Basswood, OEM pups, nothing fancy. Just a killer shredder.


----------



## Church2224

This^^^^^


----------



## Albake21

I'm not complaining compared to the RG652 era of prestiges, I'm complaining because the exact same specs from last year (except different color) went up by $100 to $200.


----------



## Mboogie7

astrocreep said:


> Honestly, any other colour in the range and I'd snap it up... even black (as a lefty I hate myself for saying that!)



haha yeah, I’m not thrilled about the color, but with limited guitars that Ibanez makes available to left handed players, I’m not gonna miss out on it. I’d prefer a blue color, but I’m sure the stock color option will grow on me. 
I’m 99% sure I’ll pick that up. Just wanna wait until after NAMM to see if anything else strikes my fancy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> I'm not complaining compared to the RG652 era of prestiges, I'm complaining because the exact same specs from last year (except different color) went up by $100 to $200.



The RG5ks also all have stainless steel frets. Fujigen charges a lot for that option. They're also sourcing blacker, more uniform ebony, which also isn't cheap in 2020. Finishes are also more expensive, getting the metallics and patterns is more time consuming than spraying a basic gloss. 

You're still not going to find anything similar for much less. Japanese made shred guitars with Gotoh hardware, stainless steel frets, etc. aren't super common.


----------



## danpintos

I'm not liking the price points on these "high performance" guitars at all. https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ez-high-performance-rg420hpah-blue-wave-black $1,000 for what, having DiMarzios? Doesn't even have an Edge bridge, just the "double-locking" that currently comes on the cheapest models. Seems to me like a $400 price hike all around just for including name-brand pickups...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

danpintos said:


> I'm not liking the price points on these "high performance" guitars at all. https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ez-high-performance-rg420hpah-blue-wave-black $1,000 for what, having DiMarzios? Doesn't even have an Edge bridge, just the "double-locking" that currently comes on the cheapest models. Seems to me like a $400 price hike all around just for including name-brand pickups...



Yeah. Not sure what they were thinking. Should have named them "HP Label".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's the year of our lord 2020, and we're still using the TRS-101 bridge plate and tiny-ass Schaller string clamp screws.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's the year of our lord 2020, and we're still using the TRS-101 bridge plate and tiny-ass Schaller string clamp screws.



It's not even the actual TRS-101, it's a copy of the TRS-101. 

That said, they're roughly FR Special quality. Just a lot uglier.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not even the actual TRS-101, it's a copy of the TRS-101.
> 
> That said, they're roughly FR Special quality. Just a lot uglier.



As long as it isn't shit quality like a lot of the TRS-101 styled bridge plates I've dealt with in the past. Jesus christ.

Does make bridge swaps a pain. IIRC an OFR or a Gotoh bridge won't fit unless you swap out the string clamp screws for Schaller-sized ones.


----------



## trem licking

I actually like the takeuchi bridges, but these have the shitty screw on collar arm... The takeuchi trs bridges have the screw in bar with a huge tension spring, one of the best designs out there in my opinion. These prices for these ibbz are kind of shocking though... That shredzilla im eyeballing isnt looking too bad anymore in comparison, pricewise


----------



## olejason

At $2500 I'd just save a bit more and get an Aristides, Hapas, etc.


----------



## cip 123

You can like those bridges all you want but for a grand we should all be telling ibanez to go f*ck themselves. Unless we're missing something about these bridges there is absolutely no way they should be on a guitar at that price, particularly one from Ibanez, who have always been at the forefront of double locking trems. 

These bridges are on '89 Westones that you can pick up f0r 100 bucks, I know cause I have one. Ibanez wants a grand and they couldn't even scrape their garbage bin for a couple edge 3's?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cip 123 said:


> You can like those bridges all you want but for a grand we should all be telling ibanez to go f*ck themselves. Unless we're missing something about these bridges there is absolutely no way they should be on a guitar at that price, particularly one from Ibanez, who have always been at the forefront of double locking trems.
> 
> These bridges are on '89 Westones that you can pick up f0r 100 bucks, I know cause I have one. Ibanez wants a grand and they couldn't even scrape their garbage bin for a couple edge 3's?



I don't know why everyone is hating on these bridges. They're made in the same place as the Edge III, they are not the old TRS. They're on par with the FR Special which has been showing up on all kinds of guitars lately. 

There are plenty of things not to like about these, but I don't think the bridge is the most egregious.


----------



## trem licking

The old trs are better


----------



## MaxOfMetal

trem licking said:


> The old trs are better



Maybe the old 201/202 or the Pros, but definitely not the 100/101. Those were really bad. You pretty much had to swap out all the hardware and pray your saddles wouldn't split from the new bolts.


----------



## cip 123

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know why everyone is hating on these bridges. They're made in the same place as the Edge III, they are not the old TRS. They're on par with the FR Special which has been showing up on all kinds of guitars lately.
> 
> There are plenty of things not to like about these, but I don't think the bridge is the most egregious.


I was getting the feeling they were similar to the 101 trems which I own and lord no pls. 

There are lots of things to pick on with these guitars, for me bridge and pups are 2 of the most important behind the neck. A bad hardtail can be annoying but is easier to repair, a bad floyd just take the thing back to the store.


----------



## trem licking

MaxOfMetal said:


> Maybe the old 201/202 or the Pros, but definitely not the 100/101. Those were really bad. You pretty much had to swap out all the hardware and pray your saddles wouldn't split from the new bolts.


Any takeuchi made variant has been solid for me. Have 2, 1 of which ive changed strings on and abused for decades and the other has all original parts. That screw on arm sleeve on the new one is straight hot garbage. I guess if u can fit a schaller or alternative on it you could fix it but no thanks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> I was getting the feeling they were similar to the 101 trems which I own and lord no pls.
> 
> There are lots of things to pick on with these guitars, for me bridge and pups are 2 of the most important behind the neck. A bad hardtail can be annoying but is easier to repair, a bad floyd just take the thing back to the store.



I mean you can replace the bridge with a Schaller, OFR, or Gotoh, but like I said, i THINK only the Schaller would be a direct replacement.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

trem licking said:


> Any takeuchi made variant has been solid for me. Have 2, 1 of which ive changed strings on and abused for decades and the other has all original parts. That screw on arm sleeve on the new one is straight hot garbage. I guess if u can fit a schaller or alternative on it you could fix it but no thanks



The cheaper TRS models were not made directly by Takeuchi in Japan, only the TRS-Pro and the 400/500 series that were more popular on Fernandes guitars. 

I've worked on a bunch of them, and still have an old RG3 series around here somewhere.


----------



## Leviathus

It's crazy seeing standard Indo's over $1k.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> It's crazy seeing standard Indo's over $1k.



For real. I don't see why.


----------



## toner

I want they to do a Prestige with an 11-pc neck like the high end premium models. I'd be all over that!


----------



## Metropolis

It's crazy to see a 1600€ Premium, which is RG6PPBFX-TSR. At that price point I would just get a Prestige, for example the RGR5221. High Performance standard models only have DiMarzio pickups and roasted maple necks but price increase because of those is too much for what they really are as a guitar. 1200€ for FR800 is also crazy money for what it is... worst neck shape and woods just spec'd up with Bareknuckles and locking Gotoh tuners. Genesis series RG's starting from about 875€ is laughably cheap, so I think pricing is just all over the place. Cheapest RG652 with hardtail is still like 1250 or so.


----------



## cip 123

MaxOfMetal said:


> For real. I don't see why.



Yea so these are more expensive than last years models, using cheaper woods and cheaper bridges? Or am I missing something


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cip 123 said:


> Yea so these are more expensive than last years models, using cheaper woods and cheaper bridges? Or am I missing something



These are new. The "regular" RG4xx models are still around.

The woods aren't any cheaper, everything is harvested from the same few Asian regions for cheap. You're not getting any exotic or old growth wood unless you're shopping much further up-market. I doubt the bridges are any cheaper either, being made in the same place. 

The best that I can tell, these are just Standard line guitars with a fancy finish, roasted necks, and stock DiMarzios. Maybe a $100 to $200 increase would have worked, but not doubling the price almost.


----------



## DCM_Allan

$2500 for the RGDR I feel its a normal price, remember that the RGD7UC had the similar price and that UC series got that price just for the Ebony fretboard and the bare knuckle pickups that made them more expensive over the regular RGD2127fx, so the extra money was for the upgrades, now this new RGDR is getting that price for what? the Reverse head, brand named pups and the lopro edge bridge, I feel that this is the only one that make sense 

now the rest of models made in Indonesia have non sense prices.


----------



## 27InchScale

Does anyone have a link to the 2020 catalog with prices? Im curious what the Apex 30 will run.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Geetarguy said:


> Does anyone have a link to the 2020 catalog with prices? Im curious what the Apex 30 will run.



Catalogs usually don't have prices. You want the distributor price list. I don't believe those have leaked yet.

Try emailing an authorized dealer. They should be able to disclose pricing for any posted instrument.


----------



## mlp187

So I keep seeing comments about swapping the standard trem for a schaller/floyd on the standard models. Does anyone actually have experience with this? Direct drop-in? I can't find proper documentation to support this idea.
Long story short, I am a sparklewhore(TM) and will probably pick up the rg470 and swap-in chrome parts:


----------



## TOM4S

AC.Lin said:


>



This is the new Munky signature !!!! Watch the Apex sign on the headstock.

It's like the RGA with the floyd he used recently. I miss the faux binding though.


----------



## astrocreep

Mboogie7 said:


> haha yeah, I’m not thrilled about the color, but with limited guitars that Ibanez makes available to left handed players, I’m not gonna miss out on it. I’d prefer a blue color, but I’m sure the stock color option will grow on me.
> I’m 99% sure I’ll pick that up. Just wanna wait until after NAMM to see if anything else strikes my fancy.



Yeah, definitely want to try one in the flesh, that's for sure!


----------



## c7spheres

TOM4S said:


> This is the new Munky signature !!!! Watch the Apex sign on the headstock.
> 
> It's like the RGA with the floyd he used recently. I miss the faux binding though.



This is exactly what pisses me off about all these companies. It's nothing at all like Munky's actual guitar. I'm really interested in HIS guitar. LoPro Edge, not an Apex, probably totally different woods etc. The APex is nice but I'd rather have a LoPro than an Evertune.
- It's the same thing every year from all these companies. Always falling short on production models but you see the custom pro models done right. It's like they're all just giving everyone the finger.
- The models keep getting worse and worse. Cheaper woods, cheaper hardware, cheaper labor cheaper everything and yet the prices keep going up. Now there's no rg752 model not a single 25.5 scale 7 stirng with a LoPro.
- I hope the January 16th reveals bring something I want but I doubt it. I have a feeling that's just the custom shop thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> This is exactly what pisses me off about all these companies. It's nothing at all like Munky's actual guitar. I'm really interested in HIS guitar. LoPro Edge, not an Apex, probably totally different woods etc. The APex is nice but I'd rather have a LoPro than an Evertune.
> - It's the same thing every year from all these companies. Always falling short on production models but you see the custom pro models done right. It's like they're all just giving everyone the finger.
> - The models keep getting worse and worse. Cheaper woods, cheaper hardware, cheaper labor cheaper everything and yet the prices keep going up. Now there's no rg752 model not a single 25.5 scale 7 stirng with a LoPro.
> - I hope the January 16th reveals bring something I want but I doubt it.



- Munky gets a new LACS about every six months. They'd never keep up. Though this is the budget model, the MIJ one is coming down the pike.

- They've offered exact copies of what artists play, see the JEM and JS and M8M. The thing is, no one buys them as much. It's a niche market.

- Nothing has changed with the Prestige line. The same Fujigen manufacturing, the same Gotoh hardware. Price increases are minimal, between 5% and 10% across the board. The RG752 hasn't been discontinued. I don't know why folks think the new stuff page is the whole catalog. It's not even all the new stuff. Even if they dump the RG752, so what? It's been available for years. If you didn't buy one yet, what would one more production year do? They've had a 25.5" 7-string with top tier trem available for nearly three decades. Maybe they should drop them for a while. 

- Given your whacky taste (no offense, we all like different stuff) I don't see you liking any of the NAMM stuff, even the new MIJ Apex.


----------



## c7spheres

MaxOfMetal said:


> - Munky gets a new LACS about every six months. They'd never keep up. Though this is the budget model, the MIJ one is coming down the pike.
> 
> - They've offered exact copies of what artists play, see the JEM and JS and M8M. The thing is, no one buys them as much. It's a niche market.
> 
> - Nothing has changed with the Prestige line. The same Fujigen manufacturing, the same Gotoh hardware. Price increases are minimal, between 5% and 10% across the board. The RG752 hasn't been discontinued. I don't know why folks think the new stuff page is the whole catalog. It's not even all the new stuff.
> 
> - Given your whacky taste (no offense, we all like different stuff) I don't see you liking any of the NAMM stuff, even the new MIJ Apex.


- I'd totally buy the actual Munky signature if it had that LoPRo and was built like Munkys guitar. I now see the rg752 on their site again. Stuff on their site has been disappearing and then reappearing. The Rg752's disappeared off their site yesteday and I was bummed out. At least there is a LoPro Model still. I'm waiting for all this stuff to settle out and see what this big reveal they have on 01-16 is and then see what I'll be doing. I'll probably end up going the custom route again. I have all the parts but just would rather save myself time and effort. Custom builds can be an adventure and I'd much prefer a stock insturment I'm happy with, especially since there's a bunch of them out there.
- I think my best bet at this point is to hit up Munky and try to get him to part with it. Anyone got his number?
- Do you or anyone else know who would build a custom RGA body with a 66mm heel?


----------



## DCM_Allan

MaxOfMetal said:


> - Munky gets a new LACS about every six months. They'd never keep up. Though this is the budget model, the MIJ one is coming down the pike.
> 
> - They've offered exact copies of what artists play, see the JEM and JS and M8M. The thing is, no one buys them as much. It's a niche market.
> 
> - Nothing has changed with the Prestige line. The same Fujigen manufacturing, the same Gotoh hardware. Price increases are minimal, between 5% and 10% across the board. The RG752 hasn't been discontinued. I don't know why folks think the new stuff page is the whole catalog. It's not even all the new stuff. Even if they dump the RG752, so what? It's been available for years. If you didn't buy one yet, what would one more production year do? They've had a 25.5" 7-string with top tier trem available for nearly three decades. Maybe they should drop them for a while.
> 
> - Given your whacky taste (no offense, we all like different stuff) I don't see you liking any of the NAMM stuff, even the new MIJ Apex.


so you think there is a MIJ version of the new Apex then, or you know that is already confirmed?


----------



## DCM_Allan

c7spheres said:


> - I'd totally buy the actual Munky signature if it had that LoPRo and was built like Munkys guitar. I now see the rg752 on their site again. Stuff on their site has been disappearing and then reappearing. The Rg752's disappeared off their site yesteday and I was bummed out. At least there is a LoPro Model still. I'm waiting for all this stuff to settle out and see what this big reveal they have on 01-16 is and then see what I'll be doing. I'll probably end up going the custom route again. I have all the parts but just would rather save myself time and effort. Custom builds can be an adventure and I'd much prefer a stock insturment I'm happy with, especially since there's a bunch of them out there.
> - I think my best bet at this point is to hit up Munky and try to get him to part with it. Anyone got his number?
> - Do you or anyone else know who would build a custom RGA body with a 66mm heel?


I don't think someone will be willing to share his number with you, however if that is the case, and you contact him, is probable that you won't have any answer from him at all.


----------



## jwade

jwade said:


>



$899.99
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RGIXL7BKF--ibanez-iron-label-rgixl7-black-flat (I’m assuming that’s in USD).


----------



## Leviathus

Kinda bummed there's no new Genesis models. I guess they could reveal one or two at NAMM but i feel like it wouldn't be special enough for a show exclusive.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I am pleased with price of the headless bass. The multiscale 5 seafoam is 1249


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> Kinda bummed there's no new Genesis models. I guess they could reveal one or two at NAMM but i feel like it wouldn't be special enough for a show exclusive.



I don't think we're really going to see much movement with the Genesis series. For now at least.

They're still selling decently, but the RG550DX wasn't as popular.

The two most frequent requests I see are for the RG565, RG770DX, and S540. The RG565 might happen at some point this year, the RG770DX was both reissued before and had a secondary release in Japan, but the S540 isn't going to happen. I don't see them going back to 22 fret Sabers for one model, at least in MIJ trim.

It would be cool to see a rotation of colors. I like the classics, but some new shades would be fun.


----------



## c7spheres

jwade said:


> $899.99
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RGIXL7BKF--ibanez-iron-label-rgixl7-black-flat (I’m assuming that’s in USD).


 That's a nice guitar, but $899 seems like quite a Lot of money for it.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

MaxOfMetal said:


> - Munky gets a new LACS about every six months. They'd never keep up. Though this is the budget model, the MIJ one is coming down the pike.
> 
> - They've offered exact copies of what artists play, see the JEM and JS and M8M. The thing is, no one buys them as much. It's a niche market.
> 
> - Nothing has changed with the Prestige line. The same Fujigen manufacturing, the same Gotoh hardware. Price increases are minimal, between 5% and 10% across the board. The RG752 hasn't been discontinued. I don't know why folks think the new stuff page is the whole catalog. It's not even all the new stuff. Even if they dump the RG752, so what? It's been available for years. If you didn't buy one yet, what would one more production year do? They've had a 25.5" 7-string with top tier trem available for nearly three decades. Maybe they should drop them for a while.
> 
> - Given your whacky taste (no offense, we all like different stuff) I don't see you liking any of the NAMM stuff, even the new MIJ Apex.


He also has been using an RGA recently with an Evertune so this guitar is pretty damn close for people on more of a budget. I will be anxious the MIJ version that follows this one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Apex1rg7x said:


> He also has been using an RGA recently with an Evertune so this guitar is pretty damn close for people on more of a budget. I will be anxious the MIJ version that follows this one.



Historically, they release a budget minded non-trem and then a MIJ trem'd model.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

MaxOfMetal said:


> Historically, they release a budget minded non-trem and then a MIJ trem'd model.


Yeah I get that, I was basically just backing what you just said.


----------



## Leviathus

So that axe Munk's playing in post 1006 is more or less coming...


----------



## c7spheres

Fingers crossed for a LoPro Rga, not made of mahogany, or nyatoh. Basswood prefered. Also Ebony fretboard. The Apex 30 is almost there. Apex would be nice because it still has the non-reverse headstock, which is scientifically proven to be better. Yes, my opinion is now scientific fact. I live in my own bubble world and I'm fine with that : )


----------



## c7spheres

Leviathus said:


> So that axe Munk's playing in post 1006 is more or less coming...


 I hope so.


----------



## Mathemagician

c7spheres said:


> That's a nice guitar, but $899 seems like quite a Lot of money for it.



Its in the exact same ballpark as LTD’s Black Metal series of guitars which it would be directly competing with. I think the price is great, extended range, fantastic bridge, ebony board. Noice.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

LordHar said:


> https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/_eu_kat_ibanez_2020
> 
> European catalog



Thanks man!....and here it is in PDF, for some reason it cannot be downloaded from link.
http://download1647.mediafire.com/9zwp0jy0ugyg/irp4054g8ps372r/Ibanez_EU_2020_catalog.pdf


----------



## c7spheres

I guess it depends on what you want. I'm always thinking used market and what could be had for theh same price. I could get an rg7620 or rg1527 for that price, used of course, but a guitar I would much rather have personally.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> I guess it depends on what you want. I'm always thinking used market and what could be had for theh same price. I could get an rg7620 or rg1527 for that price, used of course, but a guitar I would much rather have personally.



No guitar company is actively competing with the used market. They'd never win. 

Or they wind up with fights to the bottom of the barrel and that's how you get shitty cheap guitars built by the lowest bidder with the most middling, safe specs. 

Buying new guitars is an investment in the possibility that new guitars you like will still get made.


----------



## Church2224

Call me crazy but I am just glad that they are still doing the Genesis Line and the RG752 in DSY. They look like what I would think would be perfect workhorse guitars...

I was thinking about getting them last year and now with the way work is looking up it is time to pull the trigger.. on all of them!


----------



## Leviathus

Church2224 said:


> Call me crazy but I am just glad that they are still doing the Genesis Line and the RG752 in DSY. They look like what I would think would be perfect workhorse guitars...
> 
> I was thinking about getting them last year and now with the way work is looking up it is time to pull the trigger.. on all of them!



The Genesis stuff is one of the best ideas Ibanez has had in the last few years, i hope they never discontinue. One of these days i'll pick up a DY 550, key phrase being "one of these days".


----------



## dirtool

DCM_Allan said:


> $2500 for the RGDR I feel its a normal price, remember that the RGD7UC had the similar price and that UC series got that price just for the Ebony fretboard and the bare knuckle pickups that made them more expensive over the regular RGD2127fx, so the extra money was for the upgrades, now this new RGDR is getting that price for what? the Reverse head, brand named pups and the lopro edge bridge, I feel that this is the only one that make sense
> 
> now the rest of models made in Indonesia have non sense prices.



$500 for a paper top upgrade


----------



## c7spheres

MaxOfMetal said:


> No guitar company is actively competing with the used market. They'd never win.
> 
> Or they wind up with fights to the bottom of the barrel and that's how you get shitty cheap guitars built by the lowest bidder with the most middling, safe specs.
> 
> Buying new guitars is an investment in the possibility that new guitars you like will still get made.


- They're competing with the used market for my money at least. I guess it's why they never seem to get my money. I have no shame when it comes to buying guitars. I have no brand loyalty, don't care if it's used or new, conterfeit etc. I only care if I can get the guitar I want at the price I want. Unless a miracle happens I'll probably have another custom made. I just would rather not have to go down that road again. Even modding an exisiting model is more appealing to me. I'm a player with specific wants/needs, not a collector.
- The last brand new Ibby I bought was in 1999 (rg2027xvv). Since then I haven't seen one guitar from them I really was willing to buy as new. Even the J-Customs I had were only worth buying used. The new price is custom guitar price territory. I've always just kept buying the older models. 
- I really think, for my style at least, regarding 7 string rg 25.5 scale guitars they've been going down hill since then, aside from the rg752 and rg1527. They had the Rg7cst with the blank ebony board, 3pc neck etc way back then and they've never done it again since, even without that piezo bridge. All I'm looking for is that neck from them and an rga style body witha Lo Pro. I will mod the rest.
- I understand they have a million different requests and models of guitars but, with all these offerings, how is it possible after 20+ years to never once offer anything again like this one limited run of guitars? Especially when you see LA custom shop guitars with these very same specs in the hands of pros all the time and in advertisement pictures. 
- I've expressed it before and don't want to beat a dead horse, but that brand misrepresentation just really irk's me. All these companies do it, Ibanez, Esp, etc. They show pictures of pro's with guitars in their hands that can't be bought without a custom shop job being commissioned, yet advertise a model that looks almost just like that particular pro's guitar AS that pro's guitar. No it's not. It's a cheapo hack version of it and misleading to those who don't know better what to look for. I guarantee in the case of that Apex30 that Munky don't play that guitar. I guarantee you Head don't play that ESP model of his that they sell. None of these people's guitars are actually for sale anywhere. I would happily buy the guitars I actually see Munky, Head, Bowen (7 string), Thordendal etc playing, if they actually sold them, but the fact is they don't actually sell those guitars. They sell knock-off's of those guitars enodorsed by those artists with no open statement or disclosure that they are not the same thing the artists actually use. Luckliy I'm educated enought what differences to look for, but many people are not.
-
TLDR; Long winded fist beating crybaby rant about Ibanez not coming out with the guitar I want for the 20th year in a row and complaining about how the pro's get better guitars made : )


----------



## c7spheres

dirtool said:


> $500 for a paper top upgrade



I agree. The rgd3127 at $1800 is a far better deal, imo.


----------



## zenonshandro

jwade said:


> $899.99
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RGIXL7BKF--ibanez-iron-label-rgixl7-black-flat (I’m assuming that’s in USD).



Would be great with a trem too.


----------



## 27InchScale

> - I've expressed it before and don't want to beat a dead horse, but that brand misrepresentation just really irk's me. All these companies do it, Ibanez, Esp, etc. They show pictures of pro's with guitars in their hands that can't be bought without a custom shop job being commissioned, yet advertise a model that looks almost just like that particular pro's guitar AS that pro's guitar. No it's not. It's a cheapo hack version of it and misleading to those who don't know better what to look for. I guarantee in the case of that Apex30 that Munky don't play that guitar. I guarantee you Head don't play that ESP model of his that they sell. None of these people's guitars are actually for sale anywhere. I would happily buy the guitars I actually see Munky, Head, Bowen (7 string), Thordendal etc playing, if they actually sold them, but the fact is they don't actually sell those guitars. They sell knock-off's of those guitars enodorsed by those artists with no open statement or disclosure that they are not the same thing the artists actually use. Luckliy I'm educated enought what differences to look for, but many people are not.
> -



to be frank that is not correct. Head has used the LTD sigs of his live up until the last tour in 2019 where he finally started using ESP versions of his sig model. Munky played the Apex 20 a bunch and had a handlful of the “cheap” ones custom painted for the FTL tour... yes some artist play $5-8K guitars that the average person cannot buy but some play both... look at PRS, most endorsed PRS artist play the SE versions live. Same deal. I sir do not agree with your argument. The K7s and Japan Apex models are exactly the same as what Korn played live.


----------



## c7spheres

Geetarguy said:


> to be frank that is not correct. Head has used the LTD sigs of his live up until the last tour in 2019 where he finally started using ESP versions of his sig model. Munky played the Apex 20 a bunch and had a handlful of the “cheap” ones custom painted for the FTL tour... yes some artist play $5-8K guitars that the average person cannot buy but some play both... look at PRS, most endorsed PRS artist play the SE versions live. Same deal. I sir do not agree with your argument. The K7s and Japan Apex models are exactly the same as what Korn played live.


 I've only seen them live before they had their own customs so I'm just going off the pictures and ad's that I see. Every picture I see of them is not with the guitars for sale. So though it may be true they play the stock stuff, I've never seen it, tbh. That's good to hear they do actually at least sometimes play the stock stuff.


----------



## Lukhas

Arriving after the battle, but here it is anyway.


----------



## Alexlopez

dirtool said:


> $500 for a paper top upgrade


I mean.... wood and paper come from the same source... ‍


----------



## jwade

c7spheres said:


> That's a nice guitar, but $899 seems like quite a Lot of money for it.


Considering that it will probably be more like $1200 in Canada, $900 seems like a damn good price. Baritone seven with coil tapped covered pickups? If it’s under a grand up here, I’ll be the first to order one.


----------



## Xaios

Yeah, another year of just nothing for me. Looks-wise, I seem to prefer what they're doing with the RGDs these days. Unfortunately I prefer 25.5" scale and the control scheme of a regular RG.


----------



## Viginez

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're still selling decently, but the RG550DX wasn't as popular.


not surprising with that weak rosewood.
sharktooth inlays look cool on maple - or darker boards.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Viginez said:


> not surprising with that weak rosewood.
> sharktooth inlays look cool on maple - or darker boards.



Worked fine for a few decades. The sharks are just not very popular anymore, hence they've just about disappeared from all but the most token offerings, including maple boards and at least one black.

Big inlays in general are fairly out of vogue on this style of guitar.

The colors on offer probably didn't help. Very late 90's/early 00's, but I suppose not in a positive way.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Geetarguy said:


> to be frank that is not correct. Head has used the LTD sigs of his live up until the last tour in 2019 where he finally started using ESP versions of his sig model. Munky played the Apex 20 a bunch and had a handlful of the “cheap” ones custom painted for the FTL tour... yes some artist play $5-8K guitars that the average person cannot buy but some play both... look at PRS, most endorsed PRS artist play the SE versions live. Same deal. I sir do not agree with your argument. The K7s and Japan Apex models are exactly the same as what Korn played live.


Yeah take Mark from Periphery for example. All he plays live now is his SE PRS models. The case with Munky is what's been said already, he gets a new LACS model every 6-8 months it seems so there's no way of keeping up with that. He usually has a "go-to" guitar though and that's what is generally the signature model available from Ibanez. The model with the Evertune, he has been playing a variation of it as well as an RGA with a Floyd. There's only a small niche group of people that can and will pay close to $3k for a dudes signature guitar but a whole lot more than can and will pay $1000-1200. Just my opinion I guess.


----------



## Surveyor 777

Church2224 said:


> Call me crazy but I am just glad that they are still doing the Genesis Line and the RG752 in DSY. They look like what I would think would be perfect workhorse guitars...
> 
> I was thinking about getting them last year and now with the way work is looking up it is time to pull the trigger.. on all of them!




Completely agree. I was so happy that Ibanez made the RG752 in DSY last year, so I bought one. I am still thinking about getting one of the Genesis 550's in Road Flare Red - maybe this year. I do want to get an "S" series guitar, since I've never had one of those. I'll look at the existing models, since the new one or two versions do nothing for me.


----------



## Azathoth43

Well so far only one new XL and it doesn’t have the XL logo. Nitpicking but not too excited so far. On the plus side I guess I’ll be saving money this year.


----------



## MikeH

I think that RGR7 is going to be mine...


----------



## angl2k

Wow they are releasing an Evertune RGD with Fluences.. I officially have Ibanez GAS now


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Colourful selection this year!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

angl2k said:


> Wow they are releasing an Evertune RGD with Fluences.. I officially have Ibanez GAS now


If you're referring to the RGD61ALET, the Silver one...my only gripe is the pickups being silver instead of black. I know its petty and a somewhat easy fix but its just something too point out I guess, haha.


----------



## DCM_Allan

dirtool said:


> $500 for a paper top upgrade


a $500 paper top compared with a +$3000 aristides guitar with paper fretboard? LOL


----------



## spudmunkey

DCM_Allan said:


> a $500 paper top compared with a +$3000 aristides guitar with paper fretboard? LOL



I assume he was shitting not on the material, but the thickness. Paper-thin veneer top vs solid cap.


----------



## DCM_Allan

spudmunkey said:


> I assume he was shitting not on the material, but the thickness. Paper-thin veneer top vs solid cap.


Oh I see, well I was checking some reviews on you tube about the new RGDR and seems that its well done. however I will wait for more reviews before buying it, but I'm really attracted by this new model.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Okay. I have preordered the 5 string seafoam headless bass through ZZounds Woot! They also took off 60 bucks


----------



## narad

Musiscience said:


> Well berate my jimmies and call me Steve, these are amazing.



Yo @StevenC , I think this guy wants you to call him regarding some questionable activities.


----------



## Musiscience

narad said:


> Yo @StevenC , I think this guy wants you to call him regarding some questionable activities.


----------



## AC.Lin

There is a new video about the Ibanez S671ALB Axion.
i honestly thinks it actually looks WAY better in the video than it does on the website.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seeing modern Sabers now is just kind of a bummer. At least the Radius lives on through the JS, but there aren't even any really great signature Sabers anymore. 

Everything is either cheap or an S5470 derivative. 

I get it, they never sold as well as RGs, and the big push of MIJ they did a couple years ago didn't really develop into anything, but it would be cool to get a stripped down HH or HSS one again. 

I keep telling myself I'm going to buy an S5527, but then I never do. I suppose I'm part of the problem.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Well, 2k for that 5320 isn't bad.
More than I was hoping for, but exactly, to the penny, what I was expecting 



MaxOfMetal said:


> I get it, they never sold as well as RGs, and the big push of MIJ they did a couple years ago didn't really develop into anything, but it would be cool to get a stripped down HH or HSS one again.



Same, the Sabers were always my favorite. The S5570s they pushed out a few years ago were really cool, and I think they really could have been winners if they made them HH or HS. The S5521 was a bit of a disappointment since out of the 3 colors launched, only 1 of them seemed to be any good, and didn't really pack much spec for it's pricetag. I think if they mirrored the finish options from the 5570 and dressed it up with some of the more modern appointments we're seeing now, it could have been a solid model. I wish there were more fixed-bridge saber options in general, to be honest. It's kind of slim pickings.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Maybe I missed them but I don't think that I've seen a NGD for a JS here in 2 years. Or even pics of anybody's JSs. You guys out there?


----------



## olejason

Surprised we haven't seen demos of the 6 string bass given that there is one being 'beta tested' in the wild. It is noticeably absent from all of the demos that have made it to youtube so far.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> Maybe I missed them but I don't think that I've seen a NGD for a JS here in 2 years. Or even pics of anybody's JSs. You guys out there?



It's a cult guitar. Not a lot of fans, but those who dig them usually have multiple.


----------



## Leviathus

The906 said:


> Maybe I missed them but I don't think that I've seen a NGD for a JS here in 2 years. Or even pics of anybody's JSs. You guys out there?



I've seen a few NGD's on Jemsite last few years. But yeah, can't recall any on here.


----------



## Bdtunn

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a cult guitar. Not a lot of fans, but those who dig them usually have multiple.



i sold mine years ago and kick myself everyday that I did. They are sweeet guitars!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

If they do a headless guitar I will buy that too!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I've not really been that interested in the JS series since they went 24 fret, basically. I might treat myself to a new Chromeboy to match my old JS10, and I quite like the Muscle Car Orange one, but I can't help but feel that the JS guitar was better as a 22 fretter and that Joe's music was better when he was playing a 22 fretter  (although I loved unstoppable momentum).


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MaxOfMetal said:


> Seeing modern Sabers now is just kind of a bummer. At least the Radius lives on through the JS, but there aren't even any really great signature Sabers anymore.
> 
> Everything is either cheap or an S5470 derivative.
> 
> I get it, they never sold as well as RGs, and the big push of MIJ they did a couple years ago didn't really develop into anything, but it would be cool to get a stripped down HH or HSS one again.
> 
> I keep telling myself I'm going to buy an S5527, but then I never do. I suppose I'm part of the problem.



I bought an S5570 in Green Doom burst a couple of years ago, it lives in its case and just doesn't get as much play as even my 30 year old RG570... It's a great guitar but it's not my favourite. Maybe new pickups would change my mind...


----------



## TOM4S

c7spheres said:


> This is exactly what pisses me off about all these companies. It's nothing at all like Munky's actual guitar. I'm really interested in HIS guitar. LoPro Edge, not an Apex, probably totally different woods etc. The APex is nice but I'd rather have a LoPro than an Evertune.
> - It's the same thing every year from all these companies. Always falling short on production models but you see the custom pro models done right. It's like they're all just giving everyone the finger.
> - The models keep getting worse and worse. Cheaper woods, cheaper hardware, cheaper labor cheaper everything and yet the prices keep going up. Now there's no rg752 model not a single 25.5 scale 7 stirng with a LoPro.
> - I hope the January 16th reveals bring something I want but I doubt it. I have a feeling that's just the custom shop thing.



I know Munky likes the evertune a lot even before he had one on his RGAIX7FM. 
It can be interesting even if I think Korn sounds better being slightly out of tune because of the 25.5 scale plus the 10-60 plus the floyd and the heavy attack. It really changes the pitch a little.
It's the same thing for Gojira, Joe uses evertune but what made Gojira famous is the kind of organic sound coming from the attack of the string.

I like the APEX 30 a lot, it's classy and sharp. I dont care about the body wood that much, the Blaze PUs are more important and I'm no pro so... I can add we finally have an ebony fingerboard. I just hope the price isnt uber high.


----------



## Bigredjm15

I wonder if the Apex30 will be a solid competitor to the ESP SH7. But I kinda feel like the fishman fluences win that battle?


----------



## c7spheres

Bigredjm15 said:


> I wonder if the Apex30 will be a solid competitor to the ESP SH7. But I kinda feel like the fishman fluences win that battle?


 I'd rather have an Apex 30 just because it's a bolt neck, but yeah, hopefully the are competitors in terms of price, no doubt they are close just for what they are. Based on ESP prices and it having fluences I'd think the Apex should cost a bit less.


----------



## josh1

MaxOfMetal said:


> Seeing modern Sabers now is just kind of a bummer. At least the Radius lives on through the JS, but there aren't even any really great signature Sabers anymore.
> 
> Everything is either cheap or an S5470 derivative.
> 
> I get it, they never sold as well as RGs, and the big push of MIJ they did a couple years ago didn't really develop into anything, but it would be cool to get a stripped down HH or HSS one again.
> 
> I keep telling myself I'm going to buy an S5527, but then I never do. I suppose I'm part of the problem.



I have the S 7700PB and the SIX20DBG. I absolutely love them. Especially the SIX20DBG, beautiful guitar.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Video from AMS for the EHB1005Ms


----------



## narad

Sayonara, Boden bass.


----------



## mlp187

Stumbled onto a budget model mix-up on MF right now (I didn't see this color combo yet, plus LOL):


----------



## ThePIGI King

Anyone who looked at that and went "Yep, totally black burst there" is my new best friend.

I mean, maybe they are an equal opportunity employer. Skillcraft basically only employs blind and deaf. Maybe MF let a blind employee do that page. He deserves a raise.

EDIT: Also, @mlp187 - 32 tabs in Chrome? I get OCD and start frantically closing stuff if I have more than two


----------



## Leviathus

Not sure if i'm down with the yellow w/ gold hardware. Gives it kind of a pissy vibe.


----------



## mlp187

ThePIGI King said:


> Anyone who looked at that and went "Yep, totally black burst there" is my new best friend.
> 
> I mean, maybe they are an equal opportunity employer. Skillcraft basically only employs blind and deaf. Maybe MF let a blind employee do that page. He deserves a raise.
> 
> EDIT: Also, @mlp187 - 32 tabs in Chrome? I get OCD and start frantically closing stuff if I have more than two


Yeah i'm fuckin bonkers with tabs. Right now i'm doing sone DSP related development/research at work and about 29 of those tabs are reference pages because i'm getting my ass kicked by it


----------



## gunch

MaxOfMetal said:


> Seeing modern Sabers now is just kind of a bummer. At least the Radius lives on through the JS, but there aren't even any really great signature Sabers anymore.
> 
> Everything is either cheap or an S5470 derivative.
> 
> I get it, they never sold as well as RGs, and the big push of MIJ they did a couple years ago didn't really develop into anything, but it would be cool to get a stripped down HH or HSS one again.
> 
> I keep telling myself I'm going to buy an S5527, but then I never do. I suppose I'm part of the problem.




I completely understand that the time to carve/CNC out a Saber body is a lot longer than an RG but man back when they came out with the S5521/S5521Q series I think they missed an opportunity to put out a starter prestige hard tail S like the RG652FX for about 100-200 more than the RG652FX and the S5521 was too expensive for me to consider saving up for back in that time (2014-2016)


----------



## jwade

ThePIGI King said:


> EDIT: Also, @mlp187 - 32 tabs in Chrome? I get OCD and start frantically closing stuff if I have more than two



Uh..


----------



## mlp187

jwade said:


> Uh..


Whoa!!! Good for you! That is impressive!


----------



## Albake21

I was told that the APEX30 would be around $1500. For that much you'd be out of your mind to buy it compared to either the LTD Ken Susi (which also comes in a 6) or the LTD SH-7 Brian Welch. Sorry, but these prices are ridiculous. I get it, there aren't many other options compared to the Prestige models on this catalog, but that doesn't mean they are actually worth that money. It's in a territory where it would be more worth the money to save a little more and get a custom, made in US, or made in EU. Or you could just spend a little less and get a guitar that's actually worth the money spent while saving a bit.


----------



## BdaGolfer

Seeing the new pricing has me concerned about the new Vai models. Will they go above J-custom prices?


----------



## Sogradde

Prices have been steep before but that RGDR is really taking the piss. That's custom shop money.
I was genuinely hoping they would copy that pink Axe Palace RGR so I get a chance at owning one but they decided to drop the ball instead and release whatever. 
[SAD GERMAN NOISES]


----------



## mlp187

Now that i've had a moment to calm down, some of these prices are decent (iron label rgixl7, sone standard models) while some are just fucking stupid (rg431hp, pretty much all the hp models). 
The premium models seem reasonable, especially considering I paid $1500 for my RG7PCMLTD in 2017. 
Anyway, what I'm trying to say is, I think the hp series will be short-lived.


----------



## diagrammatiks

mlp187 said:


> Now that i've had a moment to calm down, some of these prices are decent (iron label rgixl7, sone standard models) while some are just fucking stupid (rg431hp, pretty much all the hp models).
> The premium models seem reasonable, especially considering I paid $1500 for my RG7PCMLTD in 2017.
> Anyway, what I'm trying to say is, I think the hp series will be short-lived.



HP stands for High priced?


----------



## BillCosby

Just read this in an interview:

"When you hear the Korn records through the years, 90% of every rhythm track is done on those Ibanez 7-strings.

"We've done a lot of signature stuff in the past. And now we're about to release a new one. It's going to be called the K720, marking our 20th anniversary of the first K7."

So, it sounds like more stuff is definitely coming.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BillCosby said:


> Just read this in an interview:
> 
> "When you hear the Korn records through the years, 90% of every rhythm track is done on those Ibanez 7-strings.
> 
> "We've done a lot of signature stuff in the past. And now we're about to release a new one. It's going to be called the K720, marking our 20th anniversary of the first K7."
> 
> So, it sounds like more stuff is definitely coming.



Man, y'all got no faith.


----------



## possumkiller

A K7 reissue? This time with a huge K720 inlay?


----------



## MFB

possumkiller said:


> A K7 reissue? This time with a huge K720 inlay?



K720 blaze it


----------



## 27InchScale

BillCosby said:


> Just read this in an interview:
> 
> "When you hear the Korn records through the years, 90% of every rhythm track is done on those Ibanez 7-strings.
> 
> "We've done a lot of signature stuff in the past. And now we're about to release a new one. It's going to be called the K720, marking our 20th anniversary of the first K7."
> 
> So, it sounds like more stuff is definitely coming.



where did you read this?


----------



## Merrekof

Albake21 said:


> I was told that the APEX30 would be around $1500. For that much you'd be out of your mind to buy it compared to either the LTD Ken Susi (which also comes in a 6) or the LTD SH-7 Brian Welch. Sorry, but these prices are ridiculous. I get it, there aren't many other options compared to the Prestige models on this catalog, but that doesn't mean they are actually worth that money. It's in a territory where it would be more worth the money to save a little more and get a custom, made in US, or made in EU. Or you could just spend a little less and get a guitar that's actually worth the money spent while saving a bit.


I was gassing for that APEX30 but I don't want to put that much money down. In all honesty, those prices are the norm these days I guess.. Ibanez MIJ prices are often around 2k, (with exceptions ofcourse), the new MIC BC Riches are around 1300? MIJ Schecters are around 1200. Cheap guitars are getting better but better guitars ain't getting cheaper.


----------



## mrpanoff

BillCosby said:


> Just read this in an interview:
> 
> "When you hear the Korn records through the years, 90% of every rhythm track is done on those Ibanez 7-strings.



Wait, so 10% of the rhythm is done on what then?


----------



## possumkiller

mrpanoff said:


> Wait, so 10% of the rhythm is done on what then?


59 LP and a Plexi like everyone else.


----------



## Albake21

mrpanoff said:


> Wait, so 10% of the rhythm is done on what then?


I'd imagine he's referring to Head going to ESP.


----------



## 27InchScale

Never mind I found it. Premier Guitar.

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...always_struggled_with_tuning_issues_live.html


----------



## mrpanoff

Geetarguy said:


> Never mind I found it. Premier Guitar.
> 
> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...always_struggled_with_tuning_issues_live.html



The full article:

https://www.premierguitar.com/artic...er-interview-nu-metal-Nick-Raskulinecz?page=2


----------



## BillCosby

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man, y'all got no faith.


I've been saying all along that there will be more stuff. I just figured the people that keep saying that this is it could use something to show it hasn't all come out.

Also, is the Apex30 a Premium model? $1500 is around how much the JBM27 is, and it has similar specs, that would make a lot more sense to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BillCosby said:


> I've been saying all along that there will be more stuff. I just figured the people that keep saying that this is it could use something to show it hasn't all come out.
> 
> Also, is the Apex30 a Premium model? $1500 is around how much the JBM27 is, and it has similar specs, that would make a lot more sense to me.



Neither the Apex30 or JBM27 are Premium line.

They are Standard line Signatures which tend to float nebulously ever so slightly over the non-Sig. Standard stuff.

Not that Premium amounts to much anymore other than specs.


----------



## Merrekof

mrpanoff said:


> Wait, so 10% of the rhythm is done on what then?


Are they talking about RG7/K7's? Because I know they used Universes and S7's back then. I believe Munky also owns a Fender strat, could be they used that strat too in the studio.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Merrekof said:


> Are they talking about RG7/K7's? Because I know the used their Universes and S7's back then. I believe Munky also owns a Fender strat, could be they used that strat too in the studio.



And a number of 6-string RGs and RGDs.


----------



## BillCosby

MaxOfMetal said:


> Neither the Apex30 or JBM27 are Premium line.
> 
> They are Standard line Signatures which tend to float nebulously ever so slightly over the non-Sig. Standard stuff.
> 
> Not that Premium amounts to much anymore other than specs.



I thought all of those signatures at that level were considered "Premium", but maybe I'm misremembering. I seem to recall the m80m, the uv70, and jbm27 were Premium-level signatures, whereas the Apex20 and the others around 799-1099 were standard-level signatures.


----------



## Merrekof

MaxOfMetal said:


> And a number of 6-string RGs and RGDs.


Okay, I thought it was about their early work. No RGD's back then. Head had his sig RGD but that was idk, 2013-ish?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BillCosby said:


> I thought all of those signatures at that level were considered "Premium", but maybe I'm misremembering. I seem to recall the m80m, the uv70, and jbm27 were Premium-level signatures, whereas the Apex20 and the others around 799-1099 were standard-level signatures.



If the catalog doesn't say Premium, it's not a Premium. They tend to broadcast that pretty loudly when that's the case.

The M80M was not Premium either. 

Premium Signatures:
AT10P
EH10
MAR10
SLM10
THBB10
JEM7VP
JEM77P
UV70P
JS24P
KIKO10BP
LHM1
ANB205
ANB306
GWB205


----------



## DeepSixed

Albake21 said:


> I was told that the APEX30 would be around $1500.



That appears to be the case - Sweetwater has it up now: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/APEX30MGM--ibanez-munky-signature-apex30-metallic-gray-matte


----------



## Albake21

DeepSixed said:


> That appears to be the case - Sweetwater has it up now: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/APEX30MGM--ibanez-munky-signature-apex30-metallic-gray-matte


So basically it's a JBM27 but with an evertune instead of a trem. I'd love to at least try one to see what the quality is like.


----------



## Merrekof

DeepSixed said:


> That appears to be the case - Sweetwater has it up now: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/APEX30MGM--ibanez-munky-signature-apex30-metallic-gray-matte


I still want it!


----------



## Merrekof

Albake21 said:


> So basically it's a JBM27 but with an evertune instead of a trem. I'd love to at least try one to see what the quality is like.


Yes, exactly. I really loved Jake Bowen's silver grey RGA back in the day. I do think I'd take the Dimarzio Titan over Blaze though.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I wonder if we will get headless guitars at NAMM.


----------



## cip 123

GuitarGuitar in the UK has their new ones up (Not all I expect) but pricing too -

https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/products/

Headless bass for under £1000, I'm sure they'll sell a good few of those regardless of looks.


----------



## Quiet Coil

One thing that does have my attention- that SRMD205. Been holding out for a Sterling Stingray (I be broke) but short scale basses are so much fun.

Just wonder how that low B would hold up on 32”.....


----------



## eggy in a bready

Playing a low b on a 32" scale sounds like a fucking nightmare


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I play a low B on 33" with no issues, for what that's worth. You just need the right strings.


----------



## c7spheres

Albake21 said:


> I was told that the APEX30 would be around $1500. For that much you'd be out of your mind to buy it compared to either the LTD Ken Susi (which also comes in a 6) or the LTD SH-7 Brian Welch. Sorry, but these prices are ridiculous. I get it, there aren't many other options compared to the Prestige models on this catalog, but that doesn't mean they are actually worth that money. It's in a territory where it would be more worth the money to save a little more and get a custom, made in US, or made in EU. Or you could just spend a little less and get a guitar that's actually worth the money spent while saving a bit.


 I would prefer the Apex 30 over the Head Esp guitr mainly because it's a bolt neck. I think that's the biggest factor if it matters to the person.


----------



## Bigredjm15

c7spheres said:


> I would prefer the Apex 30 over the Head Esp guitr mainly because it's a bolt neck. I think that's the biggest factor if it matters to the person.


Just out of curiosity, why bolt neck over neck through for you for a Korn sig guitar?


----------



## c7spheres

Bigredjm15 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why bolt neck over neck through for you for a Korn sig guitar?


 I prefer bolt on necks. It's jsut personal preferences really, but I like the ability to shim my necks and take them off if I need to and I can get the angle and guitar setup exactly the way I want for my personal playing preferences, which is almost impossible for me on a set neck or neck through for my style. So the Apex 30 vs Head model is a no brainer for me if I compare them. I vastly prefer bolt on though it's not out of the question.


----------



## 27InchScale

I would LOVE a Anniversary K7, but....... just going to bring up the fact that they did not hit the street until 2001. So a 2020 release is most likely not going to happen for that


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> Sayonara, Boden bass.


pfff like if they even have any chance in the market with those prices


----------



## Lemonbaby

eggy in a bready said:


> Playing a low b on a 32" scale sounds like a fucking nightmare


Because?


----------



## 0rimus

I'm kinda sick of superstrats, but even so I can't deny... That matt black rgixl7 is probably the most 7 string to ever 7 string.

I was guessing somewhere between $500-$1k. Kinda ended up on the high side. No case/bag or stainless steel(?) frets for that price?

Kinda miss the old 5 piece Ibby necks compared to the 3 but oh well. Aesthetics more than anything really.

As an everymans kinda standard issue mod platform 7 string, it's pretty rad.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah that black matt RGIXL7 is pretty much what I wanted from a Japanese Ibanez for years. If it's not insanely priced here in Europe I will probably get it.


----------



## chris9

Sogradde said:


> Prices have been steep before but that RGDR is really taking the piss. That's custom shop money.
> I was genuinely hoping they would copy that pink Axe Palace RGR so I get a chance at owning one but they decided to drop the ball instead and release whatever.
> [SAD GERMAN NOISES]


you can buy from japan one on ebay 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Iban...064690?hash=item547b8c9932:g:cD8AAOSwyKZd9Jhz


----------



## chris9

Thank fxxk for nick at the axe palace doing the awesome runs in nice colours rather than the boring black off the shelf stuff.


----------



## Sogradde

chris9 said:


> you can buy from japan one on ebay
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Iban...064690?hash=item547b8c9932:g:cD8AAOSwyKZd9Jhz



I know, it's also listed on Ikebe but shipping + glorious german taxes make it cost more than I am willing to pay.


----------



## stinkoman

c7spheres said:


> I would prefer the Apex 30 over the Head Esp guitr mainly because it's a bolt neck. I think that's the biggest factor if it matters to the person.


They are releasing a cheaper bolt on version of the head LTD. SH-207 I think it will be called.


----------



## Bdtunn

Let the complaining begin


----------



## Albake21

I don't care what anyone says, those jems looks pretty sweet. A solid mix of modern and older JEM style.


----------



## Church2224

Despite the handle I know I will have to get one of each...


----------



## zimbloth

chris9 said:


> Thank fxxk for nick at the axe palace doing the awesome runs in nice colours rather than the boring black off the shelf stuff.



I appreciate it. Every year I get bummed at a lot of the ho-hum offerings in the catalog like the rest of you, so I try to come up with more fun ideas. Ironically enough, Ibanez the last 3-4 years has "borrowed" much of our run specs and turned them into production models the following year, which I suppose is cool since it helps the whole world and not just the 12 people who get in on our runs (+/- the handful of extras Kurosawa in Japan get).

We have several more fun runs for 2020 planned. One is already live (RGDR Neon Purple) and 2 more that TBA later. Stay tuned.


----------



## ExileMetal

So bets on what that handle is called?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

ExileMetal said:


> So bets on what that handle is called?



Handy Dandy Hand Grip

Finger Hole

Mouserat


----------



## Sermo Lupi

The green and the gold look pretty sick. 

The only reason why I'm not really digging the handle(s) is that there's two of them. Adds too much to an already busy guitar. Then again the same could be said of the original monkey grip and we all got used to it. I wonder if they still have the finger grooves carved on the back? 

Also, is that a new design on the pickups or a gold version of this?:


----------



## c7spheres

I can't tell by the picture but are those original Edges and Not LoPro's? That would be cool.


----------



## Bdtunn

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 76165
> 
> 
> Let the complaining begin



I do like the yellow/gold one


----------



## Seabeast2000

ExileMetal said:


> So bets on what that handle is called?



The Yinyang grip.


----------



## josh1

Um yeah, I don't know how I feel.


----------



## c7spheres

+1 for YinYang grip.
- It's a step up from the monkey grip but not as good as just not putting anything there, imo. 
- Those bottom two remind of of linoleum flooring and wallpaper from the 70's. They look much better on guitars for some reason.


----------



## aesthyrian

The pickups covers make it way too busy, but other than that they aren't horrible. I like the color choices, and the new grip is interesting. I'm sure everyone hated the original monkey grip when it first came out too. Of course, I'll never buy one but no amount of features will change that, just too expensive for what you get.


----------



## 27InchScale

Looks like they are going for more of a flower pedal grip than ying yang imo. Look at the cutout as it looks like its a way thinner handle that the monkey grips are. Almost looks like the inlay design on the pickup covers


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Did Steve Vai name the new guitar line after his wife? That's wholesome.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did Steve Vai name the new guitar line after his wife? That's wholesome.



Yeah he did. I had an "Awww that's sweet" moment. 

I am going to have a sig guitar from Schecter and call it "Mrs. Church".... after I find her!


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did Steve Vai name the new guitar line after his wife? That's wholesome.


 I thought you guys were joking but I guess his wifes name is Pia! I thought you were joking saying PIA like "pain in the ass!"


----------



## MikeH

Man. I actually really dig the green. Would definitely do a pickup swap to some covered black/gold hex pieces, as the gold is a little much. But overall, I like it.


----------



## Hollowway

I love that pink one. And it looks like the TOL has all 4 colors in it on every model. These are really over the top, which is cool, cuz that’s a Jem for you. I do wish there was 7 string variant this year, though.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Pretty disappointing so far. And some of those prices are indeed just ridiculous.

I dig the 27" black RGR but the Iron Label tag scares me a bit and that 7 string FR is really cool but I wish they'd use a different headstock on it. Maybe something like the headstock on the old SZ models.

I do love those SR1345/6 basses though. Wow, those look awesome. They even have black hardware instead of fugly gold.


----------



## Hollowway

I’m assuming that’s a leaked catalog shot, and there aren’t any more pictures. Has anyone seen anything elsewhere?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

I actually would look into buying an ibby but the prices are insane


----------



## zimbloth

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I actually would look into buying an ibby but the prices are insane



Curious. What's insane about it? They make Japanese models ranging from $999 and up. They have more reasonably priced quality guitars than most other companies. Your profile mentions you're a Jackson fan. They have bolt-on USA production models that are $6000. They also have nice guitars that are $800 too. What about Ibanez specifically is so outrageous? Their top of the line J Customs max our around $3000. A comparable PRS is like $4500.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

zimbloth said:


> Curious. What's insane about it? They make Japanese models ranging from $999 and up. They have more reasonably priced quality guitars than most other companies. Your profile mentions you're a Jackson fan. They have bolt-on USA production models that are $6000. They also have nice guitars that are $800 too. What about Ibanez specifically is so outrageous? Their top of the line J Customs max our around $3000. A comparable PRS is like $4500.



Some of the prestige models are nearing 2k-2.5k. I just kinda wished they would be a bit lower personally. Trust me jackson is no better and I have sold off all my stuff from them. My USA that I had sucked and the pro series stuff that I have tried just isn't worth the dough. To add they keep having price hikes for their standard USA stuff. Jackson is also insanely expensive

If the newer stuff was like in the 1.5k-1.8k range it would be more my budget.


----------



## Hollowway

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Some of the prestige models are nearing 2k-2.5k. I just kinda wished they would be a bit lower personally. Trust me jackson is no better and I have sold off all my stuff from them. My USA that I had sucked and the pro series stuff that I have tried just isn't worth the dough. To add they keep having price hikes for their standard USA stuff. Jackson is also insanely expensive
> 
> If the newer stuff was like in the 1.5k-1.8k range it would be more my budget.



Yeah, that's true, but EVERYTHING is going up now. (Except wages, lol.) As long as the world economy keeps getting better I think companies will keep ratcheting up their sales. People keep buying them, so.... I mean, if a flagship guitar has gone up, consider that a phone, which technically benefits from lower costs due to technology improvements, can easily cost $1,500. That's just insane. I feel comfortable spending money on guitars because, unlike phones and TVs, guitars will hold a decent residual value for a super long time. Which is 100% rationalization, but it works for me.


----------



## jwade

Slightly better picture of the new PIA line:







Would probably like them better without the pickup covers, way too busy for me.


----------



## Sogradde

zimbloth said:


> Curious. What's insane about it? They make Japanese models ranging from $999 and up. They have more reasonably priced quality guitars than most other companies. Your profile mentions you're a Jackson fan. They have bolt-on USA production models that are $6000. They also have nice guitars that are $800 too. What about Ibanez specifically is so outrageous? Their top of the line J Customs max our around $3000. A comparable PRS is like $4500.



Not him but my personal gripe is, that the quality (or maybe rather quality control?) just doesn't match the price. From my experience you get massive fret sprout on virtually all maple fretboard models, non-SS frets are worn down after half a year of average use in my case, top woods (unless it's flamed maple I suppose) are often times pretty lackluster from what I've seen in the stores. I add to that my absolute dislike of bassword bodies and poop brown fretboards and there you go. Mind you, this is all prestige models only. I tend to ignore Premiums and below because non of the models I had in my hands was particularly well built but tbh, I haven't touched one in years so maybe it's all fine now.

I'm a big Ibanez fan but why would I buy another one when I get the same quality for less money/better quality for the same money?


----------



## Hollowway

jwade said:


> Slightly better picture of the new PIA line:
> Would probably like them better without the pickup covers, way too busy for me.



I totally get where you're coming from, but these were designed by the guy who put his curtains on the front of the guitar.  "Way too busy" is how Vai rolls.


----------



## jwade

Truth. 

Also, fingers crossed that the new UV shots pop up soon.


----------



## Randy

ExileMetal said:


> So bets on what that handle is called?



Sperm tail fight


----------



## Leviathus

Can't believe this PIA stuff is real, so left field even for Steve. No handle?!


----------



## c7spheres

Leviathus said:


> Can't believe this PIA stuff is real, so left field even for Steve. No handle?!


 Isn't it just the model number? Her wifes name is Pia. I guess she use to be in Vixen. He has a son named "Fire". Now knowing that I wouldn't be surprised what he called anything really. At least he didn't name it after himself : ) I'm glad he doesn't seem to have a bloated ego or anything.


----------



## Leviathus

c7spheres said:


> Isn't it just the model number? Her wifes name is Pia. I guess she use to be in Vixen. He has a son named "Fire". Now knowing that I wouldn't be surprised what he called anything really. At least he didn't name it after himself : ) I'm glad he doesn't seem to have a bloated ego or anything.



Looks like a whole new model to me.


----------



## c7spheres

$4700! map?! Um, not even for half that. No thanks. I'd rather buy a few old used Prestiges and customize them honestly. Or an Aristides 070 brand new. These are nice, but my mindset of what I could do with equal amounts of money is just taking me many other places than this. I think I'm just to broke for this collecting business. I'm in the customized workhorse guitar category of buyer, not the collector category. If I had the money I'd still rather recreate the old Passion and Warfare swirl or something like that, tbh.


----------



## Leviathus

It's 3500 MAP, 4700 list.


----------



## c7spheres

Leviathus said:


> It's 3500 MAP, 4700 list.


 That makes it little better, but only a little : )


----------



## Leviathus

I won't be picking one up.


----------



## c7spheres

Leviathus said:


> I won't be picking one up.


 Me either. I'm not trying to make it into a complain thread but in all honesty for $3600, I honestly could have a couple local guys I know build me one of these (if I realy wanted one) from selected woods, same hardware and likely equal or possibly better build qualiity for less money. Plus it would be exactly what I wanted too. In all likelihood it would be overall a better instrument for probably less money too.


----------



## zenonshandro

ExileMetal said:


> So bets on what that handle is called?



"The People's Eyebrow"


----------



## Hollowway

Guys, saying whether you would buy one or not is somewhat academic at this point. I just talked with Nick from the Axe Palace, and he sold out of his already. Apparently there aren’t too many being made, and a lot of fans/collectors already bought these sight unseen. I still want the the pink one though, so I guess I’ll just lurk on reverb.


----------



## Alexlopez

zimbloth said:


> I appreciate it. Every year I get bummed at a lot of the ho-hum offerings in the catalog like the rest of you, so I try to come up with more fun ideas. Ironically enough, Ibanez the last 3-4 years has "borrowed" much of our run specs and turned them into production models the following year, which I suppose is cool since it helps the whole world and not just the 12 people who get in on our runs (+/- the handful of extras Kurosawa in Japan get).
> 
> We have several more fun runs for 2020 planned. One is already live (RGDR Neon Purple) and 2 more that TBA later. Stay tuned.



An RGR752 in red doom burst. 
mahogany body, maple board, fixed bridge


----------



## A-Branger

Sermo Lupi said:


> Also, is that a new design on the pickups or a gold version of this?:



I would say its a gold version of his.

for me I rather seen a full gold covered pup. or one with the pole pieces like the Jke Bowen sig. That would look cool


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I wouldn't have blinked at the price, but I can't bear to look at the new handle. 

I'l probably spend the money on a new set of wheels for my car. Or maybe a new gaming PC.


----------



## Leviathus

:: praying there's a UV30th yet to be leaked ::


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Hollowway said:


> Apparently there aren’t too many being made.



Thank goodness for that! 

Hopefully the “real” JEM will be back next year


----------



## Viginez

Hollowway said:


> Apparently there aren’t too many being made, and a lot of fans/collectors already bought these sight unseen


yup, can't imagine someone buys one only because its pretty.


----------



## Rynphos

Really GASing for the "Jason Richardson sig on a budget" AZ model.


----------



## dirtool

Alexlopez said:


> I mean.... wood and paper come from the same source... ‍



I mean..... how about remove that paper and save $500?


----------



## dirtool

spudmunkey said:


> I assume he was shitting not on the material, but the thickness. Paper-thin veneer top vs solid cap.



I just don't have hype in paper nor veneer


----------



## narad

dirtool said:


> I mean..... how about remove that paper and save $500?



Then I guess I would suggest you check out... literally-every-other-guitar-ever-made.


----------



## Metal Mortician

More than happy with the existing Genesis line. 




My SSO 0.02: Add hot pink and KTS titanium rods and I will consider putting in my cart on reverb for the next few weeks only to realize I cannot afford new guitars.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Can we talk about how awesome this guy's demos of models are?


----------



## NeglectedField

^ That is tasteful playing. I'm so glad so many brands are pulling their finger out in terms of getting decent official demos out.


----------



## zimbloth

Alexlopez said:


> An RGR752 in red doom burst.
> mahogany body, maple board, fixed bridge



We did those already, save for the fixed bridge. We try not to repeat runs. We do have another reddish fixed 7 coming out tho.


----------



## DCM_Allan

zimbloth said:


> We did those already, save for the fixed bridge. We try not to repeat runs. We do have another reddish fixed 7 coming out tho.


if it will be the thigh end R bridge, I'm in


----------



## 0rimus

Sweetwater has the black rgixl7 listed at $899.99 but zZounds has it at $799.99?

My rule is to wait until NAMM is all said and done before I buy anything, but damn that thing is calling me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

0rimus said:


> Sweetwater has the black rgixl7 listed at $899.99 but zZounds has it at $799.99?
> 
> My rule is to wait until NAMM is all said and done before I buy anything, but damn that thing is calling me.



Sweetwater goofed and is using the old price for the natural version from last year.


----------



## Mathemagician

Bro $799 is aggressive. Very cool to see.


----------



## jwade

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sweetwater goofed and is using the old price for the natural version from last year.


The price for the natural version here in Canada was $1,279.99, so if the price is $100 cheaper, that’s promising news. More than I’d hoped, but not a bad price for a baritone 7!


----------



## dav43

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 76165
> 
> 
> Let the complaining begin



I don’t know what to think about it...
The white one is nice but i don’t like the other ones...


----------



## Sean777

Anyone know if a Japanese JS version of the new 140M is coming?.... Love the look of this, but want Jap, Edge Trem, Sustainiac, etc


----------



## DCM_Allan

Herman Li, is no longer on the Ibanez artist rooster, seems that He left Ibanez, I think he might me switching to PSR or Abasi guitars.

What do you think?


----------



## Vyn

DCM_Allan said:


> Herman Li, is no longer on the Ibanez artist rooster, seems that He left Ibanez, I think he might me switching to PSR or Abasi guitars.
> 
> What do you think?



PRS possibly - Surprised at that switch to be honest


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's honesstly really surprising. Herman waved the Ibanez flag REALLY fucking high and for a really long time. Dude seemed loyal as fuck.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Vyn said:


> PRS possibly - Surprised at that switch to be honest





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's honesstly really surprising. Herman waved the Ibanez flag REALLY fucking high and for a really long time. Dude seemed loyal as fuck.



Actually I was very surprised, also noticed that Sam isn't there too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's honesstly really surprising. Herman waved the Ibanez flag REALLY fucking high and for a really long time. Dude seemed loyal as fuck.



It's a business not a friendship. 

I'm honestly surprised he hung in there as long as he did. Ibanez didn't really do much with his, and especially Sam's, signature models. 

I can see a brand like PRS looking very attractive.


----------



## Vyn

DCM_Allan said:


> Actually I was very surprised, also noticed that Sam isn't there too.



That's even bigger - Ibanez + Dimarzo Evolutions/Evolution variants has been the sound of that band since day dot basically.


----------



## Church2224

It looks like he went with PRS...

https://www.instagram.com/p/B68j1Y3HIsR/

Honestly that thing as a sig would be incredible


----------



## DCM_Allan

Honestly I think that Ibanez stopped doing more for them than with other endorsed artists, example custom builds, I saw that Ibanez did only 2 S7 customs for Herman on the last 4 years , for Sam I didn't saw more customs in years, its fine they got their signatures but just Herman got the most exiting with the EGEN but just 2 versions getting the last one in Orange, we can say that in fact of providing them with gear, Sam and Herman didn't get more customs, just see other guys like Munky, he got 2 new RGAs recently and now a new signature leaving behind the RG shape. 

an older example was Dino, he got almost 5 guitars in 1 year before he left, and I know there is another one that still on the shop waiting for him even that he's not with Ibanez but that one was pending to be delivered, and he's gonna get it.

its a shame that Herman didn't got more signatures with more colors, shapes or wood tops than the flamed maple in orange and purple.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DCM_Allan said:


> Honestly I think that Ibanez stopped doing more for them than with other endorsed artists, example custom builds, I saw that Ibanez did only 2 S7 customs for Herman on the last 4 years , for Sam I didn't saw more customs in years, its fine they got their signatures but just Herman got the most exiting with the EGEN but just 2 versions getting the last one in Orange, we can say that in fact of providing them with gear, Sam and Herman didn't get more customs, just see other guys like Munky, he got 2 new RGAs recently and now a new signature leaving behind the RG shape.
> 
> an older example was Dino, he got almost 5 guitars in 1 year before he left, and I know there is another one that still on the shop waiting for him even that he's not with Ibanez but that one was pending to be delivered, and he's gonna get it.
> 
> its a shame that Herman didn't got more signatures with more colors, shapes or wood tops than the flamed maple in orange and purple.



It's hard to justify brining more models out when the existing ones didn't sell incredibly well yet were so inoffensive. 

Though, as far as customs go, it really depends on what the artist's contract says.


----------



## Vyn

DCM_Allan said:


> Honestly I think that Ibanez stopped doing more for them than with other endorsed artists, example custom builds, I saw that Ibanez did only 2 S7 customs for Herman on the last 4 years , for Sam I didn't saw more customs in years, its fine they got their signatures but just Herman got the most exiting with the EGEN but just 2 versions getting the last one in Orange, we can say that in fact of providing them with gear, Sam and Herman didn't get more customs, just see other guys like Munky, he got 2 new RGAs recently and now a new signature leaving behind the RG shape.
> 
> an older example was Dino, he got almost 5 guitars in 1 year before he left, and I know there is another one that still on the shop waiting for him even that he's not with Ibanez but that one was pending to be delivered, and he's gonna get it.
> 
> its a shame that Herman didn't got more signatures with more colors, shapes or wood tops than the flamed maple in orange and purple.



Was just thinking that Herman got that most recent S7 not that long ago either. That being said though, it could just be that they didn't order as many artist guitars as they were happy with the ones they have - Sam's #1 and #2 LACS Icemans are still going strong, hell Herman's prototype EGEN is still alive and touring even after having the headstock snapped in half (although I think he announced on a stream he was considering retiring it).


----------



## aesthyrian

No surprise.. the fact that Herman was playing that PRS live at Twitchcon said it all... even though it has an Ibanez bridge hahah Also, Sam hasn't played his own signature model live in a good while either, just RG's.

And honestly, I'm surprised Ibanez kept both of them as long as they did. After ZP left, they were already pretty much burning the last of their Guitar Hero momentum, and then they haven't seemed to be going at 100% ever since. They tour casually, usually not even headlining, opening for acts like Kamelot(when did they get so popular, or is DF just not as popular anymore?) and then Vadim left/was sorta force out of the band, Dave left, Fred just left.. it's really just Herman and Sam. They have yet to hire a replacement keyboardist, or full-time bassist even. They aren't out there giving the models enough visibility, or releasing enough music to move many units I would imagine.

And also, I'm sure Herman could have at least gotten plenty more LACS if he wanted.. but he still plays his first EGEN prototype. I don't think that was a case of Ibanez not providing, but rather Herman just not desiring. I mean they give LACS out like candy these days to absolute nobodies in fly by night bands, that don't have signatures with the company, or a long relationship.

Gotta say, I'm super bummed as Herman was the guy who waved the S-Series flagged. R.I.P. Sabre Series.


----------



## DCM_Allan

I was dreaming with a Herman' signature with reverse headstock


----------



## aesthyrian

I was hoping that whatever he was playing in the "Heart Demoliton" video was going to be a new sig, but I think it's just an old school 540s(looks like it may have a block-heel)


----------



## MikeH

I’m honestly surprised that band has maintained any sort of relevancy at all.


----------



## c7spheres

Does anyone know of any artists still around that actually just play whaever they want in public AND is not endorsed, or endorsed and does what they want anyways? Like EVH with his Frankenstein guitar a long time ago. Who is out there that just gets whatever they want put together and plays it? ANyone out there playing counterfeit or mismatched guitars etc? Just curious.


----------



## Vyn

I'm guessing the pricelists have been sent to dealers now? Haven't seen it yet as everyone from the Australian distributor is on leave at the moment, anyone have any luck internationally?


----------



## Albake21

Honestly, I'd be pretty damn interested in buying a PRS Herman Li signature.


----------



## eggy in a bready

MikeH said:


> I’m honestly surprised that band has maintained any sort of relevancy at all.


Their 15 minutes was up a long, long time ago forsure


----------



## aesthyrian

c7spheres said:


> Does anyone know of any artists still around that actually just play whaever they want in public AND is not endorsed, or endorsed and does what they want anyways? Like EVH with his Frankenstein guitar a long time ago. Who is out there that just gets whatever they want put together and plays it? ANyone out there playing counterfeit or mismatched guitars etc? Just curious.



Trey Azagthoth of Morbid Angel. His buddy Erik Rutan as well. For 7 string stuff, they use old school universes, and for 6 string it's a mix of BC Rich, Jackson.. whatever looks sharp really lol

The other guitarist of Morbid Angel has an Ibanez endorsement, so Trey could easily get one if he wanted, but...

"For his leads, Azagthoth used six different guitars from various companies that he refuses to name. “I am not endorsed by anyone and I buy all my guitars used off eBay,” he says. He equipped the axes with Floyd Rose tremolos and employed a variety of pickup configurations, including a middle-position single-coil pickup. “I love how a single-coil pickup struggles since it’s so low-output, but it works so nice when the picking attack is hardcore.”

source


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> Does anyone know of any artists still around that actually just play whaever they want in public AND is not endorsed, or endorsed and does what they want anyways? Like EVH with his Frankenstein guitar a long time ago. Who is out there that just gets whatever they want put together and plays it? ANyone out there playing counterfeit or mismatched guitars etc? Just curious.



The issue is that gear endorsements are one of the few avenues that still pay decent money if you work it right. Not all artists are fortunate enough to be independently wealthy and eschew the usual revenue streams. 

Off the top of my head, in addition to Tray, you have Brent Hinds who doesn't have any official endorsements at the moment and takes Gibsons, EGCs, Gretsch, etc. on tour. Even when he was with Gibson/Epiphone he played whatever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

aesthyrian said:


> I mean they give LACS out like candy these days to absolute nobodies in fly by night bands, that don't have signatures with the company, or a long relationship.



While the artist visibility and endorsement game has definitely changed of late, some of said guys are getting their numbers on social media. Just an example:



Most people will be asking: who? The guy's been on the IG rounds for years, plays with Hyvmine with Al Joseph (who has 2 sweet LACS, also another guy been doing hard yards for years), been a sideman for Felix Martin, Mateus Asato (touring internationally with the latter), got a high profile gig as part of J-Rock singer Hyde's US tour, and has his own album released last year. Also helps that he lives in LA so the jobs and clientele keep flowing. 

I guess my point is that most of the 'nobodys' have been doing the hard yards for a good few years before the fans and companies start to pay attention. Though incidentally, Yas doesn't own a LACS as far as I know.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Vyn said:


> I'm guessing the pricelists have been sent to dealers now? Haven't seen it yet as everyone from the Australian distributor is on leave at the moment, anyone have any luck internationally?



Looking at the US prices I shudder to think at what the Oz prices are going to be... glad I'm not in the market for anything at the moment.


----------



## Vyn

Stemp Fester said:


> Looking at the US prices I shudder to think at what the Oz prices are going to be... glad I'm not in the market for anything at the moment.



Well from memory the green 5000 series RGR's last year were $3299-$3399AUD retail with street around $2700-$2800AUD-ish. I'm expecting the 5221 to be around $2999AUD and street for $2400-$2500AUD (as the LPro usually adds around $300ish to the price).


----------



## diagrammatiks

Oh well. At least S lovers still have the Jiva and the s1070 that aren't prestige. Those guitars are actually quite good...

and I'll totally buy one...as soon as I buy all the used S prestiges in existence.


----------



## Loomer

aesthyrian said:


> Trey Azagthoth of Morbid Angel. His buddy Erik Rutan as well. For 7 string stuff, they use old school universes, and for 6 string it's a mix of BC Rich, Jackson.. whatever looks sharp really lol
> 
> The other guitarist of Morbid Angel has an Ibanez endorsement, so Trey could easily get one if he wanted, but...
> 
> "For his leads, Azagthoth used six different guitars from various companies that he refuses to name. “I am not endorsed by anyone and I buy all my guitars used off eBay,” he says. He equipped the axes with Floyd Rose tremolos and employed a variety of pickup configurations, including a middle-position single-coil pickup. “I love how a single-coil pickup struggles since it’s so low-output, but it works so nice when the picking attack is hardcore.”
> 
> source



Trey did have some Dean sigs for like five minutes though. I recall seeing him play those live in the five minute space of time those things were made.

Dan Vadim Von isn't with Ibanez though, he's with Solar from what I gather, unless he's already out again. He did have a sig though, which was literally just a Solar-branded UV7, spec wise


----------



## couverdure

Loomer said:


> Trey did have some Dean sigs for like five minutes though. I recall seeing him play those live in the five minute space of time those things were made.
> 
> Dan Vadim Von isn't with Ibanez though, he's with Solar from what I gather, unless he's already out again. He did have a sig though, which was literally just a Solar-branded UV7, spec wise


He was only with Solar for a few months before his signature model got discontinued and he switched to Ibanez two months ago. You could see recent pics of him playing Ibanez guitars on his FB page too.



MikeH said:


> I’m honestly surprised that band has maintained any sort of relevancy at all.


The Guitar Hero community, which has now evolved into the Clone Hero community, has kept their popularity afloat, especially due to Herman's activity on Twitch. Not to mention the dedicated international power metal fans who'd often see them live. I'd give honest props to them for being very humble people in spite of their technical abilities, which seem to come with a lot of egoistic people in circles.


----------



## Loomer

couverdure said:


> He was only with Solar for a few months before his signature model got discontinued and he switched to Ibanez two months ago. You could see recent pics of him playing Ibanez guitars on his FB page too.



Well that was quick. But seeing as his sig model was literally just a UV7 in a different set of clothes, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Louis Cypher

I kinda like his UV777/UVBK7 mash up


----------



## jephjacques

I can't stop giggling at the DEATH METAL SWEATBAND


----------



## Surveyor 777

Not a fan of the PIA at all. Have been a fan of the JEM since late high school ('89/'90) but could never afford one. About 10 years ago I almost bought one but tried it out & didn't bond w/the neck.

Don't like the cutouts, don't like the pickup covers, don't like the inlays (from what I can see on my monitor, which isn't the greatest).

I guess it probably doesn't matter what I think, since I wasn't going to buy a Japan-made JEM anyway. Maybe someday I'll look @ a Premium, but in no way does the PIA appeal to me.


----------



## MemphisHawk




----------



## MaxOfMetal

ITT: Folks who thought Steve Vai, at age 59, would suddenly make something not garish. 

I say that as a huge fan. The dude has always liked goofy stuff like this. 

I was actually surprised they weren't more over the top when I first saw them.


----------



## Musiscience

Albake21 said:


> Honestly, I'd be pretty damn interested in buying a PRS Herman Li signature.



Never knew he was playing PRSi. 

Is that a PS PRS with an Ibanez trem AND a middle pickup!?


----------



## Musiscience

c7spheres said:


> Does anyone know of any artists still around that actually just play whaever they want in public AND is not endorsed, or endorsed and does what they want anyways? Like EVH with his Frankenstein guitar a long time ago. Who is out there that just gets whatever they want put together and plays it? ANyone out there playing counterfeit or mismatched guitars etc? Just curious.



Brian May, Kurt Ballou. I'm sure I could find others.


----------



## cardinal

c7spheres said:


> Does anyone know of any artists still around that actually just play whaever they want in public AND is not endorsed, or endorsed and does what they want anyways? Like EVH with his Frankenstein guitar a long time ago. Who is out there that just gets whatever they want put together and plays it? ANyone out there playing counterfeit or mismatched guitars etc? Just curious.



It looks like St. Vincent plays whatever she wants despite the EBMM endorsement. She just played with a Nirvana reunion of sorts, using some sort of Fender Lead II, I think.

I think a lot of Fender guys have a vintage guitar or partscaster that they use despite having a modern factory-made signature.


----------



## zenonshandro

jephjacques said:


> I can't stop giggling at the DEATH METAL SWEATBAND



Reminds me of a really old Dimmu Borgir live video where Silonez (maybe?) is wearing 2 Nike sweatbands (black with white swoosh). Went out and bought 'em right away.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I guess my dream of a 7 strign AZ won't come true


----------



## cip 123

Maybe Ibanez were just tired of Herman waterboarding his sigs?


----------



## Viginez

so is muhammed finally out of the artists list? it appears so. his bandmate too.
always wondered why they were still listed despite being inactive for many years.


----------



## xzacx

Musiscience said:


> Never knew he was playing PRSi.
> 
> Is that a PS PRS with an Ibanez trem AND a middle pickup!?


Looks even better up close. That's amazing.


----------



## Albake21

Musiscience said:


> Never knew he was playing PRSi.
> 
> Is that a PS PRS with an Ibanez trem AND a middle pickup!?


That does look like an Edge doesn't it? Do any Floyds have that intonation key like the Edge Zeros do? If not, that sure looks like and Edge Zero to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> That does look like an Edge doesn't it? Do any Floyds have that intonation key like the Edge Zeros do? If not, that sure looks like and Edge Zero to me.



It is an Edge Zero.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

c7spheres said:


> Does anyone know of any artists still around that actually just play whaever they want in public AND is not endorsed, or endorsed and does what they want anyways? Like EVH with his Frankenstein guitar a long time ago. Who is out there that just gets whatever they want put together and plays it? ANyone out there playing counterfeit or mismatched guitars etc? Just curious.



Any small-mid tier artist would just be shooting themselves in the foot. A lot of getting endorsed now is taking advantage of a company's large fan base. Prime example is Kiesel where you get introduced to a huge fan base by being regularly promoted on their socials etc. I can see why they are pulling so many players away from other brands. It comes with a lot of clauses though.

I can think of guys who play small guitar companies like Luca Turilli(Rhapsody) plays guitars from a one man shop that I don't think even builds anymore. Countless albums and world wide tours but he's been playing just them for around 20 years now.

I think Matt Healy is endorsed but plays what he likes. At least on social media he reps a lot of other brands besides his signature guitar.


----------



## xzacx

Always cool to see Edges on non-Ibanez guitars. I'm sure some of you guys have seen this before, but here's my old Kelly—first 7 out of the Jackson Custom Shop (along with a matching Stealth) which had an Edge since there was no such thing as a Floyd 7 at the time.


----------



## DCM_Allan

xzacx said:


> Always cool to see Edges on non-Ibanez guitars. I'm sure some of you guys have seen this before, but here's my old Kelly—first 7 out of the Jackson Custom Shop (along with a matching Stealth) which had an Edge since there was no such thing as a Floyd 7 at the time.


wow how they did agree to install an ibanez bridge?


----------



## QueenInLove

DCM_Allan said:


> wow how they did agree to install an ibanez bridge?


He paid them...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't see why everyone is surprised about the bridge.

It's not like PRS makes a competing design. They don't. They have no stake in Floyd Rose.

Heck, Gibson was putting Floyd Rose trems on Les Pauls when Fender owned Floyd.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's hard to justify brining more models out when the existing ones didn't sell incredibly well yet were so inoffensive.



I think the inoffensiveness of the EGEN was kind of it's downfall to be honest. Artist signatures get a pretty chunky upcharge, with the EGEN being no exception, and that upcharge usually is justified by some cool, unique feature or finish. The EGEN was just a cool Saber, there wasn't really much about it that was unique aside from the grip. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't see why everyone is surprised about the bridge.



Probably just the optics of it being a product from a competing guitar company. Makes sense if you think about it for a couple seconds, but yeah, looks a bit weird on the surface.


----------



## Albake21

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Probably just the optics of it being a product from a competing guitar company. Makes sense if you think about it for a couple seconds, but yeah, looks a bit weird on the surface.


Exactly this, it just looks weird seeing an Ibanez made trem put into a PRS. The fact that PRS even allowed it is surprising.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Albake21 said:


> Exactly this, it just looks weird seeing an Ibanez made trem put into a PRS. The fact that PRS even allowed it is surprising.


They also allowed a Fender body on a PRS neck.


----------



## c7spheres

xzacx said:


> Always cool to see Edges on non-Ibanez guitars. I'm sure some of you guys have seen this before, but here's my old Kelly—first 7 out of the Jackson Custom Shop (along with a matching Stealth) which had an Edge since there was no such thing as a Floyd 7 at the time.


 

That's badass! That's better than Jackson or Ibanez does on their own. The world is a better place when we just put the parts we want together : ) I love seeing LoPro's and Edges on non Ibanez guitars. I love when people do whatever they want with a guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

One of the more well known non Ibbys with an Edge bridge:






Also apparently getting a production model this year.


----------



## wannabguitarist

xzacx said:


> Always cool to see Edges on non-Ibanez guitars. I'm sure some of you guys have seen this before, but here's my old Kelly—first 7 out of the Jackson Custom Shop (along with a matching Stealth) which had an Edge since there was no such thing as a Floyd 7 at the time.



Oh shit, there's a matching Kelly? Was that solid quilted maple too? I (and a # of other members  ) used to have that stealth. Definitely miss that guitar.


----------



## xzacx

wannabguitarist said:


> Oh shit, there's a matching Kelly? Was that solid quilted maple too? I (and a # of other members  ) used to have that stealth. Definitely miss that guitar.
> 
> View attachment 76245


Yep, the Kelly was solid quilted maple too.


----------



## ICSvortex

Holy sh**
I've seen the FR800 from the 2020 lineup and it looks amazing.
I just thought "if only it would come in 7 string"

Turns out IT DOES!




https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/fr807_1p_01.html

EDIT:
I've just seen that this has already been talked about and that it is US only again T_T

I hate US exclusives with a passion... It's like with the ALT30, i wanted that since it came out about 2 years ago and still no signs of it crossing the pacific ocean.


----------



## Vyn

ICSvortex said:


> Holy sh**
> I've seen the FR800 from the 2020 lineup and it looks amazing.
> I just thought "if only it would come in 7 string"
> 
> Turns out IT DOES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/fr807_1p_01.html
> 
> EDIT:
> I've just seen that this has already been talked about and that it is US only again T_T
> 
> I hate US exclusives with a passion... It's like with the ALT30, i wanted that since it came out about 2 years ago and still no signs of it crossing the pacific ocean.



It’s the fucking IC507 all over again


----------



## c7spheres

ICSvortex said:


> Holy sh**
> I've seen the FR800 from the 2020 lineup and it looks amazing.
> I just thought "if only it would come in 7 string"
> 
> Turns out IT DOES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/fr807_1p_01.html
> 
> EDIT:
> I've just seen that this has already been talked about and that it is US only again T_T
> 
> I hate US exclusives with a passion... It's like with the ALT30, i wanted that since it came out about 2 years ago and still no signs of it crossing the pacific ocean.



Ibanez isputting out some nice stuff! This is nice. Of course I have the wish it had no inlay bug but dnag, that is cool. Interesting it has a 1pc neck though. I wonder how the decide on 1, 3, 5pc necks and which models get them. I almost everything about this; controls out of the way a good spot for the kill switch etc. This looks like a great player axe for sure! Even the logo is nice all blacked out too.


----------



## chris9

xzacx said:


> Always cool to see Edges on non-Ibanez guitars. I'm sure some of you guys have seen this before, but here's my old Kelly—first 7 out of the Jackson Custom Shop (along with a matching Stealth) which had an Edge since there was no such thing as a Floyd 7 at the time.


Or nice to see my old guitar too I had it years ago did I buy it from you


----------



## odibrom

I doubt it is a 1 piece neck. Most likely it's a 3 piece maple neck... roasted...


----------



## Metropolis

If 6-string FR800 is in Europe about 1199€, then sevenstring is about 100 more. 1299€ from standard series model is ridiculous. Not that I would want to buy one, but still.


----------



## Vegetta

Bloody_Inferno said:


> One of the more well known non Ibbys with an Edge bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also apparently getting a production model this year.



Does it come with a Digitech Whammy pedal?


----------



## Shredrrr

odibrom said:


> I doubt it is a 1 piece neck. Most likely it's a 3 piece maple neck... roasted...



From what I can see, all of the roasted maple necks (AZ, RG HP, RGA HP, FR) seem to be one piece necks excluding the scarf joint/headstock (I think the AZs are a true one piece, no scarf joint). I'd imagine its due to roasted maple being more stable. 

I wish the FR807 came in red, I have way too many black guitars. Then again what's one more.


----------



## odibrom

Some times the glue joints are hard to spot on photos. Until someone with hands on experience on these guitars tells me wrong, I'm fixed on the 3 piece neck...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metropolis said:


> If 6-string FR800 is in Europe about 1199€, then sevenstring is about 100 more. 1299€ from standard series model is ridiculous. Not that I would want to buy one, but still.



Eh, folks have been paying even more for Iron Label and Axion Label, which are pretty much Standard series. 



odibrom said:


> Some times the glue joints are hard to spot on photos. Until someone with hands on experience on these guitars tells me wrong, I'm fixed on the 3 piece neck...



They're one piece with scarf joint, just like the Indo AZ models have had since release.


----------



## Sogradde

Shredrrr said:


> From what I can see, all of the roasted maple necks (AZ, RG HP, RGA HP, FR) seem to be one piece necks excluding the scarf joint/headstock (I think the AZs are a true one piece, no scarf joint). I'd imagine its due to roasted maple being more stable.


I think all the non laminated necks with a flat headstock are true one pieces (AZ models, Andi Timmons sig), whereas the ones with an angled headstock get a scarf joint to minimize wood loss.


----------



## Shredrrr

odibrom said:


> Some times the glue joints are hard to spot on photos. Until someone with hands on experience on these guitars tells me wrong, I'm fixed on the 3 piece neck...


 
Fair. If they're the same as the RGEW from the last few years it was a one piece + scarf joint. I hope they do a better job on these, the contrast of the two pieces was pretty stark.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> (...)
> They're one piece with scarf joint, just like the Indo AZ models have had since release.


Good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## c7spheres

The one piece necks with scarf joints are pretty good. That's like the same as the rg-7620's have and they are really nice. Some of them can develop issues with not being able to get enough backbow with the truss vs tension of strings but I only ran into that once a long time ago on an rg7621 I had (same basic neck as rg7620). I think it was because the grain was wonky and not quarter sawn like most of them. I'd be fine with these necks I think. There's so many intereseting guitars this year I'm getting really indecisive.


----------



## ThePIGI King

One piece necks have no issues. Unless you go nuts like Dillenger did, i doubt you'll find issues. Look at every UV7 and 7x2x and every other FAMED 90s Ibby.


----------



## DCM_Allan

anyone got more leaked pictures of the catalog, for the models that were not listed yet on the website?


----------



## c7spheres

What is all this procrastinating, lolligagging, beating around the bush? It's 2020. Show me the goods! You wanna sell guitars or not Ibanez?! Sick of waiting, trying to make some decisions.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Did I see some new or reissue pedals for 2020 ?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Give us the nums nums. I want a headless 7


----------



## ThePIGI King

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Give us the nums nums. I want a headless 7


Ibanez wouldn't release headless guitars and basses for the first time same year. Mark my words, if I'm wrong, I'll buy one brand new guitar and bass. But from recent history, FF was bass only, then years later went to guitar.

Same thing here I bet. If not, oh well, I love headless.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

ThePIGI King said:


> Ibanez wouldn't release headless guitars and basses for the first time same year. Mark my words, if I'm wrong, I'll buy one brand new guitar and bass. But from recent history, FF was bass only, then years later went to guitar.
> 
> Same thing here I bet. If not, oh well, I love headless.



I already preordered the bass. I hope you're wrong so I can get both and then have to answer to my Fiance why I spent all that money.

"They have no heads which makes them pretty"


----------



## BillCosby

Shredrrr said:


> From what I can see, all of the roasted maple necks (AZ, RG HP, RGA HP, FR) seem to be one piece necks excluding the scarf joint/headstock (I think the AZs are a true one piece, no scarf joint). I'd imagine its due to roasted maple being more stable.
> 
> I wish the FR807 came in red, I have way too many black guitars. Then again what's one more.



What really sucks, is that the FR800 does come in a Candy Apple Red with a matching headstock and it looks awesome. I 100% agree this color should be available for the 807, too.

However, I am 100% sold on the 807. I didn't really like the Iron Label FR because of the EMGs, but I've been wanting an FR7. This comes with Aftermaths, has unique inlays, locking tuners, and a Pau Ferro fretboard, and I can deal with black, so I'm definitely getting one.


----------



## danpintos

DCM_Allan said:


> Herman Li, is no longer on the Ibanez artist rooster, seems that He left Ibanez, I think he might me switching to PSR or Abasi guitars.
> 
> What do you think?



He's been spending a LOT of time with Tosin livestreaming on Twitch. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up with Abasi guitars.


----------



## Metal Mortician

If Herman Li goes PRS, then Ibanez needs to release a prestige 24 fret SZ with an edge bridge and DiMarzios. 

Actually, not a half bad idea. I don’t recall anything with a set neck that had an Edge bridge... anyone want to chime in on this?


----------



## c7spheres

^
I for one would love to see more orignal Edge's on stuff. I like the feel of both LoPro and Edge's but I think I like the build quality of the Edge just a little bit more because the fine tuner saddle bars are more robust it seems to me. I had one a long time ago on a 1993? Rg470fm purple black bust with gold hardware and sharktooth inlays and liked it a lot. I think if I had one I possibly prefer it over the LoPro even, especially for palming trem work.
- A 24fret SZ with an Edge would be awsome. It would be like an Ibanez meets PRS design. I prefer bolt on still but a set neck would be a great PRS competitor.


----------



## couverdure

danpintos said:


> He's been spending a LOT of time with Tosin livestreaming on Twitch. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up with Abasi guitars.


Marc Hudson posted a new PRS on his Instagram and has also been playing one on tour

so the signs of Herman getting a PRS endorsement might be coming from there. I'm curious to see what bridge he'll use if he gets a sig from them, I'm guessing it'd be a Gotoh since they're similar to the Edge which they also manufacture.


----------



## Leviathus

The Edge/Lo-pro are still the best trems available, and they've been around since last century. Ibanez should start selling them to all sorts of guitar manufacturers and everyone would be happy. Didn't that Floyd patent run out too?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> The Edge/Lo-pro are still the best trems available, and they've been around since last century. Ibanez should start selling them to all sorts of guitar manufacturers and everyone would be happy. Didn't that Floyd patent run out too?



The Edge units have been available at retail for decades. Nothing is stopping anyone from using them other than the cost of entry and the marketing of Floyd Rose.



couverdure said:


> Marc Hudson posted a new PRS on his Instagram and has also been playing one on tour
> 
> so the signs of Herman getting a PRS endorsement might be coming from there. I'm curious to see what bridge he'll use if he gets a sig from them, I'm guessing it'd be a Gotoh since they're similar to the Edge which they also manufacture.




The Gotoh made Edge variants are very different from the Edge Zero. 

I could see them using real EZ units on the USA model.


----------



## aesthyrian

Ibanez doesn't make that bridge, Gotoh does. And I'd argue the Gotoh 1996t is an improved, and cheaper Edge. I would love to see a production guitar with a 1996t in it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

aesthyrian said:


> Ibanez doesn't make that bridge, Gotoh does. And I'd argue the Gotoh 1996t is an improved, and cheaper Edge. I would love to see a production guitar with a 1996t in it.



Ibanez doesn't really make anything. 

Gotoh produces the Edge and Lo-Pro under exclusive license, OEM for Ibanez. 

The Edge Zero is made in China by a different Ibanez contracted OEM. 

All three are available for purchase retail. 

There have been guitars that use the 1996T stock. You just don't typically see it on tons of production stuff, mainly because FRT1000s are so damn cheap wholesale.


----------



## c7spheres

Leviathus said:


> The Edge/Lo-pro are still the best trems available, and they've been around since last century. Ibanez should start selling them to all sorts of guitar manufacturers and everyone would be happy. Didn't that Floyd patent run out too?


 I don't know about the patent but has anyone ever tried the Floyd LoPro 1000 series or German model? The actual Floyd Rose Lo Pro? They only come in the 1000 series currently for 7 strings, which as stated on their site have a normal string spacing wheras the German LoPro has narrower spacing. 
What's interersting is when they were developing the 7 stirng version of this bridge I was having 2 customs built and was supposed to get two of the first ones built which was a German model, not what's offered. They ended up apparently first promising them (or prioritising them) for the first Chris Broderick custom Solist prototypes so they put them on those. It worked out because later I just got Ibby LoPro's instead. All the following production models came with the normal spaced 1000 series as far as I can tell. So Broderick just possibly might the only person to ever have a German narrow spaced 7 string Lo Pro Floyd on his guitars. As far as I know only 2 were made and put on his first 2 prototypes. I'm not sure if the production models were ever realeased with German LoPro's or not. It seems the string spacing would make a difference for sure. Maybe they are all German Pro's and only available on those because you can't buy them direct seperately for some reason. Weird stuff.


----------



## USMarine75

For anyone that's interested...

http://www.wiredguitarist.com/2016/05/04/5-cool-things-about-the-ibanez-edge-trem/


----------



## c7spheres

^ 
Whoa! I didn't know Edges had replaceable knife edges. How did that escape me? I don't think they can be replaced on Lo Pro's though, Is that correct? Anybody know?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> ^
> Whoa! I didn't know Edges had replaceable knife edges. How did that escape me? I don't think they can be replaced on Lo Pro's though, Is that correct? Anybody know?



They can. But finding replacements can be a challenge. Rich has them from time to time and I believe Hantug will make you some.


----------



## c7spheres

MaxOfMetal said:


> They can. But finding replacements can be a challenge. Rich has them from time to time and I believe Hantug will make you some.


 So is that for just Edge's or does that include LoPro's can have them replaced? I've somehow never heard of this other than on an actual Hantug bridge. I don't see how ou'd get the knife out of the baseplate. Pretty cool though. That would be great to have some, especially made of titanium or something.


----------



## aesthyrian

The knife edges aren't replaceable. Try removing them without causing a lot of damage, it won't happen. EDIT: I did a search and apparently some people claim positive results removing them.

Plus, you can't buy them. Rich had some for a very short time, no idea how or where he got them. Also. Perle guitars made them for an even shorter amount of time and had a video of him removing the knife edges.. using a torch and a lot of physical force which completely chewed up the slot for the knife edge, and ruined any aesthetic value of the bridge. I can't remember the exact details but the knife edges have something in their design which maker them get caught up in the slot when trying to remove them. A jemsite search will find ya the answer for those curious.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> So is that for just Edge's or does that include LoPro's can have them replaced? I've somehow never heard of this other than on an actual Hantug bridge. I don't see how ou'd get the knife out of the baseplate. Pretty cool though. That would be great to have some, especially made of titanium or something.



Both the Edge and Lo-Pro have them separate, though they're a bear to replace.

They're separate as the baseplate isn't hardened, just the knife edges.



aesthyrian said:


> The knife edges aren't replaceable. Try removing them without causing a lot of damage, it won't happen.
> 
> Plus, you can't buy them. Rich had some for a very short time, no idea how or where he got them. Also. Perle guitars made them for an even shorter amount of time and had a video of him removing the knife edges.. using a torch and a lot of physical force which completely chewed up the slot for the knife edge, and ruined any aesthetic value of the bridge. I can't remember the exact details but the knife edges have something in their design which maker them get caught up in the slot when trying to remove them. A jemsite search will find ya the answer for those curious.



You can mill them out, but very few have those kinds of tools just sitting around. 

That article linked speaks like someone who read some random Jemsite threads and now thinks they're an expert.


----------



## c7spheres

aesthyrian said:


> The knife edges aren't replaceable. Try removing them without causing a lot of damage, it won't happen. EDIT: I did a search and apparently some people claim positive results removing them.
> 
> Plus, you can't buy them. Rich had some for a very short time, no idea how or where he got them. Also. Perle guitars made them for an even shorter amount of time and had a video of him removing the knife edges.. using a torch and a lot of physical force which completely chewed up the slot for the knife edge, and ruined any aesthetic value of the bridge. I can't remember the exact details but the knife edges have something in their design which maker them get caught up in the slot when trying to remove them. A jemsite search will find ya the answer for those curious.





MaxOfMetal said:


> Both the Edge and Lo-Pro have them separate, though they're a bear to replace.
> 
> They're separate as the baseplate isn't hardened, just the knife edges.
> 
> 
> 
> You can mill them out, but very few have those kinds of tools just sitting around.
> 
> That article linked speaks like someone who read some random Jemsite threads and now thinks they're an expert.


 Thanks for the Info. I learn something new everyday. Sounds like if I ever needed to replace them I'm better off just getting a new bridge. That kinda work is not my forte.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> They can. But finding replacements can be a challenge. Rich has them from time to time and I believe Hantug will make you some.



Rich is out of commission for awhile due to his hand... so you'll have to find someone else in the meantime.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Rich is out of commission for awhile due to his hand... so you'll have to find someone else in the meantime.



He doesn't have any in stock either I believe. They've only popped up a few times too. 

It's really not worth it either unless you've got a unicorn to resurrect, like an Edge 7, and as stated the requisite tools.


----------



## Lemonbaby

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I already preordered the bass. I hope you're wrong so I can get both and then have to answer to my Fiance why I spent all that money.
> 
> "They have no heads which makes them pretty"


I guess most of us know the situation...

Wife/girlfriend: "Did you get a new guitar/bass/whatever?"
Me: "Nope - that's just been sitting in a gigbag for ages..."


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Lemonbaby said:


> I guess most of us know the situation...
> 
> Wife/girlfriend: "Did you get a new guitar/bass/whatever?"
> Me: "Nope - that's just been sitting in a gigbag for ages..."



I went to a store with her on Black Friday and was trying out one of those PRS SE with roasted neck. She was like "750? Babe that's rent. If you want it, get it though." I think it was reverse psychology. I didn't buy it


----------



## Surveyor 777

Lemonbaby said:


> I guess most of us know the situation...
> 
> Wife/girlfriend: "Did you get a new guitar/bass/whatever?"
> Me: "Nope - that's just been sitting in a gigbag for ages..."



Or like my normal response:

Wife: Is that a new guitar?
Me: No, I've had it for quite a while.

See, "quite a while" is not a definite number. Depending on what you're talking about, a month/5 months/1 year can either be a short amount of time OR a very long time. If you're talking about how old a person is, 1 year isn't that long. But if you mean (in your mind, while you're talking to her about guitars) - if you think about how long you've had a loaf of bread in the breadbox, 1 year is a long time.

So it depends how you look at it. At least that's the way I think, so I don't feel like I'm lying to her.

Same thing with the price of guitars. If she asks how much one cost, I might fudge the numbers a bit. Last guitar I bought from Sweetwater, I did the 3 payments plan. I think it was $500-$600 each payment. So if she asks, I say "$500-$600" BUT in my mind, a split second later I think "multiplied by 3 times".

So I'm not really lying, right?


----------



## Mattykoda

Completely off topic but whenever I see wife/girlfriend comments about gear I’m just so thankful mine is cool with whatever I buy. She’s even questioned me selling gear. Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## mlp187

Mattykoda said:


> Completely off topic but whenever I see wife/girlfriend comments about gear I’m just so thankful mine is cool with whatever I buy. She’s even questioned me selling gear. Maybe I just got lucky.


Same boat. My wife actively encourages gear acquisition. She's just a wonderful human being in general and I know I am super goddamn lucky!

Edit: grammar


----------



## josh1

My wife told me if Ibanez came out with a headless guitar, I could get. It doesnt look like they're making one. Thanks for nothing, Ibanez!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

josh1 said:


> My wife told me if Ibanez came out with a headless guitar, I could get. It doesnt look like they're making one. Thanks for nothing, Ibanez!



We can start a support group because I am sad too


----------



## jwade

Mattykoda said:


> Completely off topic but whenever I see wife/girlfriend comments about gear I’m just so thankful mine is cool with whatever I buy. She’s even questioned me selling gear. Maybe I just got lucky.





mlp187 said:


> Same boat. My wife actively encourages gear acquisition. She's just a wonderful human being in general and I know I am super goddamn lucky!
> 
> Edit: grammar



Same! Mine STILL gives me crap for not buying the baritone SG Gibson put out years ago. I showed her the new RGIXL7 and she said ‘How much? $1200? That’s way less than ordering a Daemoness’.


----------



## AC.Lin

jwade said:


> Same! Mine STILL gives me crap for not buying the baritone SG Gibson put out years ago. I showed her the new RGIXL7 and she said ‘How much? $1200? That’s way less than ordering a Daemoness’.



I can relate on that.
When i talk about a new guitar to my girlfriend, her first question is "Is this one green ?", as green is her favorite color.
She's also very fond of Mayones, Aristides, some Ibanez, but most of all..... PRS.
She would 100% encourages me to buy a green PRS with a beautiful maple top. Hell, she would actually buy it herself just to have it for herself and go full "Gollum" on it. Precious....

She can't play, but she has great tastes.


----------



## natedog_approved

Mattykoda said:


> Completely off topic but whenever I see wife/girlfriend comments about gear I’m just so thankful mine is cool with whatever I buy. She’s even questioned me selling gear. Maybe I just got lucky.



Man, must be nice. I'd like to think my wife is the same and we're just not in a place financially I can drop any money on gear, outside of the all to infrequent string change.

In the past, before kids and a house, she was all about it. One year I wasn't going to buy a season pass for snowboarding, she said fuck that and bought it for me.

Of course, since a house and kids, I've slowly had to give up on hobbies. Don't snowboard anymore, sold my race car, gaming PC is getting old and I can't replace any hardware, no new guitar gear. Guess I'll take up fucking running or something.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

My wife is very supportive, so long as if it is a signification financial amount that we talk about it first in order to maintain our agreed financial goals, but my guitar repair biz allows me to get most purchases just fine. My wife also knows me well enough to know that I need to visit a music store to just hang out & try stuff, so she'll suggest it and do some local shopping at the same time.


----------



## Quiet Coil

My wife is actually a bit jealous of my guitars (on a subconscious level anyway). “Gift giving” is a primary language for her, so every time I upgrade/modify something it’s like I’m buying gifts for my guitars. ;p


----------



## Mattykoda

natedog_approved said:


> Man, must be nice. I'd like to think my wife is the same and we're just not in a place financially I can drop any money on gear, outside of the all to infrequent string change.
> 
> In the past, before kids and a house, she was all about it. One year I wasn't going to buy a season pass for snowboarding, she said fuck that and bought it for me.
> 
> Of course, since a house and kids, I've slowly had to give up on hobbies. Don't snowboard anymore, sold my race car, gaming PC is getting old and I can't replace any hardware, no new guitar gear. Guess I'll take up fucking running or something.



I've been in that spot financially many times as well where it was like ok now is not the time even though X is for sale right now at this price. I brought up the idea to sell a bunch of my gear before moving and was flat out told no. I think the biggest realization for me was finding one or two guitars where I felt like I didn't need anything else. I sold a bunch of gear after that and in a weird way, re-evaluating a lot of my hobbies followed.

I do think we all give up things over time, snowboarding is one of the things I have given up as well but being in the same place as you just don't have the time to do as much. In a way it's easier to justify selling or giving up something cause it's like fuck, I haven't done that in a year or two. Life just gets busy.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Maybe a Herman Li PRS signature with a Gotoh GE1996T? I'd be _very_ content with that, it's on par with (and arguably superior) to the Edge and Lo-Pro. 

EDIT: I see @aesthyrian had the same idea - it really is that good of a bridge!


----------



## Kemper

Herman Li is still with Ibanez, you can find him in the artist rooster. I think that the Egen is out of production, so they erased him from the signature artist page.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kemper said:


> Herman Li is still with Ibanez, you can find him in the artist rooster. I think that the Egen is out of production, so they erased him from the signature artist page.



The "artist roster" is seldom updated. They have multiple artists that now have signature models from other brands.


----------



## Spicypickles

My girl is awesome about not letting me get rid of gear, or doesn’t like it when I do.....but she is also very wary of new purchases. She doesn’t understand the quality argument.


----------



## c7spheres

My girl is just an imaginary friend. So I always get my way : )


----------



## natedog_approved

c7spheres said:


> My girl is just an imaginary friend. So I always get my way : )


----------



## jephjacques

My wife is fine with me buying gear as long as it doesn't take up more room than my stupid collection already does, so I do a lot of "sell two, buy one" these days


----------



## aesthyrian

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Maybe a Herman Li PRS signature with a Gotoh GE1996T? I'd be _very_ content with that, it's on par with (and arguably superior) to the Edge and Lo-Pro.
> 
> EDIT: I see @aesthyrian had the same idea - it really is that good of a bridge!



Dude, I would probably buy that PRS if it existed. And I have never had even the slightest interest in PRS. That's probably a good reason why they'll never do it, as it doesn't target their demographic, just weirdo's like me.


----------



## technomancer

Mattykoda said:


> Completely off topic but whenever I see wife/girlfriend comments about gear I’m just so thankful mine is cool with whatever I buy. She’s even questioned me selling gear. Maybe I just got lucky.



Yep same here. Favorite fairly common wife guitar quote, "Oh that's pretty, is that one coming home?"


----------



## Boofchuck

My wife actually bought the gear that got me back into music and taken me down the path of home recording. She's incredibly supportive. I definitely pushed it this (LAST!?) year with all the stuff I bought though.


----------



## c7spheres

- An old custom I had made. Coolest walnut top ever.
- Similar to a PRS but I liked it more. LoPro bridge, black limba body, perfect 3/4" figured walnut top, ebony board, 26.75" scale length. Trem route is a little larger to accomodate larger stuff. All kinds of little luthier tricks/ easter eggs in this guitar.
- I loved this guitar but just couldn't jive with the scale length no matter how much time I gave it. I think the person I sold it to is willing to sell it back too, I'm kinda thinking about it as it's been a while.

Edit: I posted more picts and some info on it in the "Rate Your 7 String Guitar thread"


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I got real tempted recently to slap some cash down on a used Brian May guitar at GC, but my wife gracefully reminded me of the water heater and kitchen sink/disposal that need urgent replacement, made my ability to say "no" a little easier.


----------



## odibrom

... how have an "Ibanez 2020" gear thread derailed to "My wife/girl/boy is awesome"?


----------



## Metropolis

My girlfriend lent money for me to buy a Prestige, she's awesome!!11!!  True story btw.

Okay... this youtube channel is awesome, great humor *kssh kshh*


----------



## A-Branger

those guys ake the best demo videos ever!. I have been following them for a year. Im reaaaaaally surpised on the why their chanel is still so small and get barely any subscribers/views. Those guys a awesome! \m/


----------



## Sogradde

Metropolis said:


> Okay... this youtube channel is awesome, great humor *kssh kshh*





A-Branger said:


> those guys ake the best demo videos ever!. I have been following them for a year. Im reaaaaaally surpised on the why their chanel is still so small and get barely any subscribers/views. Those guys a awesome! \m/


The guy with the curls is actually the guy who produced my band's upcoming album.
Great guy in real life too and his band is pretty sick (even more so if you speak german and get the lyrics)


----------



## Mattykoda

odibrom said:


> ... how have an "Ibanez 2020" gear thread derailed to "My wife/girl/boy is awesome"?



Because they support us when we want new gear and thankfully there are new ones every year so because of that they are awesome and we get to continue to buy awesome guitars. 

Stay awesome my friend!


----------



## jwade

odibrom said:


> ... how have an "Ibanez 2020" gear thread derailed to "My wife/girl/boy is awesome"?



We need more positivity and good vibes these days. It’s a necessary aside, and is on-topic


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I can bring back the negative.
Sevenstring.org Complaint Template
Post 2016
I like the ___________ but it needs _________, 27" inch scale, no inlays, no toilet bowl finish, ________ and ______. It should come in black, too many crazy colors

Pre 2016
Ugh, why does Ibanez only release black guitars? 

Disclaimer: This is parody. Plus we all know we will sit here and complain but not go buy anything but old prestiges.


----------



## MikeH

So, I think the RGIXL7 is going to finish off my collection for a while. I really don’t have a desire to get an 8 anymore, so I’ll have my 652 for Drop A, probably throw the 7421 in Drop G, and the XL can cover F or E. Plus, $899 ain’t bad.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@r3tr0sp3ct1v3 the sheer accuracy of that entire post


----------



## 27InchScale

I personally cant wait for the Ibanez K720 20th Anniversary guitar!


----------



## odibrom

Mattykoda said:


> Because they support us when we want new gear and thankfully there are new ones every year so because of that they are awesome and we get to continue to buy awesome guitars.
> 
> Stay awesome my friend!





jwade said:


> We need more positivity and good vibes these days. It’s a necessary aside, and is on-topic



... I was just curious... I'm not that lucky, but my wife is still awesome... here I said it...


----------



## gunch

yet another ibanez line


----------



## Vyn

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Disclaimer: This is parody.



Bit too real to be a parody, it’s fucking spot on


----------



## zenonshandro

odibrom said:


> ... how have an "Ibanez 2020" gear thread derailed to "My wife/girl/boy is awesome"?



The dam finally broke!


----------



## beerandbeards

So another year without a Japanese Vai 7


----------



## c7spheres

beerandbeards said:


> So another year without a Japanese Vai 7


 I'm not surprised. I don't think I've seen Vai playing a 7 string in like 20+ years. I'm sure he probably still plays them but every time I see a video of him he's got FLo in his hands. I wonder how much he really plays 7 any more.


----------



## aesthyrian

c7spheres said:


> II don't think I've seen Vai playing a 7 string in like 20+ years.



Has it really been 20 years since The Ultra Zone? Damn... I'm old.

edit: now that I think of it, did he even use a 7 on that album? Last I can remember is the song "Building the Church" from 2005 but only the rhythm is 7 string. I admittedly don't know Vai's catalog too great either.


----------



## Leviathus

He used one on "Weeping China Doll" off his 2012 album, there's a few live vids too. Pretty cool Vai track as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> I'm not surprised. I don't think I've seen Vai playing a 7 string in like 20+ years. I'm sure he probably still plays them but every time I see a video of him he's got FLo in his hands. I wonder how much he really plays 7 any more.



He used "Bruno" during his little diddle with Sepultura.


----------



## Leviathus

beerandbeards said:


> So another year without a Japanese Vai 7


There are still show models left to be unveiled, only the PIA's have leaked afaik. That being said my gut tells me chances are pretty low for a new UV, hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## mlp187

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He used "Bruno" during his little diddle with Sepultura.



That is fucking dope. Best Sepultura song ever, IMO. Man this took me back. That is fun to see Vai playing with them!


----------



## Leviathus

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He used "Bruno" during his little diddle with Sepultura.




Cool performance. Which pixel is Steve though?


----------



## ThePIGI King

If a new MiJ UV came about, I'd want something totally new. No more reissues. I'd love a new UV, something that speaks as to the current Vai idea.


----------



## c7spheres

ThePIGI King said:


> If a new MiJ UV came about, I'd want something totally new. No more reissues. I'd love a new UV, something that speaks as to the current Vai idea.



I think that's a great Vaidea : )


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Leviathus said:


> He used one on "Weeping China Doll" off his 2012 album, there's a few live vids too. Pretty cool Vai track as well.



Yeah. The Story Of Light had a fair share of 7 string songs on them. While he didn't use it live for Velorum (got Dave Weiner to cover the low end), he pulls out Bruno for Weeping China Doll (why he pulls it out for Seputura during that tour circuit) and 7s are all over the title track as well.


----------



## Musiscience

Leviathus said:


> Cool performance. Which pixel is Steve though?



You got it all wrong, Vai's more of a Pixie.


----------



## aesthyrian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He used "Bruno" during his little diddle with Sepultura.




Dude thanks for sharing this, I never knew it happened! That solo he ripped at the end was awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mlp187 said:


> That is fucking dope. Best Sepultura song ever, IMO. Man this took me back. That is fun to see Vai playing with them!





aesthyrian said:


> Dude thanks for sharing this, I never knew it happened! That solo he ripped at the end was awesome.



He also played a little Kairowas jam and a small cover of Bad Horsie.


----------



## Shawn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He used "Bruno" during his little diddle with Sepultura.



Wow, that is very cool that Vai played with Sepultura. Cool choice of song too even though I prefer Max on vocals, still awesome though. Thanks for sharing! I would’ve never known.


----------



## aesthyrian

Looks like Tim from Polyphia is getting a new toy...


----------



## possumkiller

aesthyrian said:


> Looks like Tim from Polyphia is getting a new toy...


Is that not a Tosin Abasi sig?


----------



## Masoo2

aesthyrian said:


> Looks like Tim from Polyphia is getting a new toy...


wonder what pickups he'll end up putting in them, I would've loved to seen single routes for his signature DiMarzios but in 8 string format


----------



## QueenInLove

Masoo2 said:


> wonder what pickups he'll end up putting in them, I would've loved to seen single routes for his signature DiMarzios but in 8 string format


I would imagine that he would use PAF 8s or D-Activator 8's, assuming they are not new signatures. The guitar Tim used in the music video for "Look, But Don't Touch" looks similar to a RG852MPB


That guitar came stock with the PAF 8s. While it is obvious that modifications have been made to the instrument, one that may cast doubt on this theory is the white pickups instead of the stock black. However, Tim Henson has used PAF 8s in past (was listed as such on Dimarzio's website until the website redesign), so it is not unreasonable to assume that he would put them the blank body seen in previous posts.

If he isn't using PAF 8s, then they could be D-Activator 8s.

This is the guitar Scott used, an S5528LW, came stock with D-Activator 8s. It appears to be unmodified except for the two strips of tape on the fretboard. It probably isn't these considering both that Tim and Scott seem to use different pickups from each other nowadays and those pickups might not be optimal for the trap-guitar stuff.

It wouldn't surprise me if it's just a LACS, though it could become one later. Please Ibby, make it happen.


----------



## josh1

I hate them and their "I'm too cool to listen to metal" attitude.


----------



## possumkiller

josh1 said:


> I hate them and their "I'm too cool to listen to metal" attitude.


It's an act just like every other famous person. It's showbusiness.


----------



## aesthyrian

possumkiller said:


> Is that not a Tosin Abasi sig?



No, this is an Ibanez.


----------



## TedintheShed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He used "Bruno" during his little diddle with Sepultura.





That kicked seven types of ass! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Wildebeest

josh1 said:


> I hate them and their "I'm too cool to listen to metal" attitude.


They are super talented, but that Guitar World article that you are probably referring to made them look so stupid.


----------



## MikeH

aesthyrian said:


> No, this is an Ibanez.


----------



## pastanator

possumkiller said:


> It's an act just like every other famous person. It's showbusiness.



they really only act super like that in guitar related videos. im not sure how to word it but i think they're just trying to troll the old guys who are paying attention to these sites for the vunterslausch and eric clapton and van halen coverage. tim did a 40 minute interview with fantano where he's alot more subdued and not acting and he comes off way more "conventionally" likeable if that's the right term:


----------



## cip 123

Look at the 80s then look at polyphia.


Same thing different era. A bigger than life persona, absolute skill on their instrument, and probably chill dudes off camera.


----------



## couverdure

aesthyrian said:


> Looks like Tim from Polyphia is getting a new toy...



I hope this ends up being an 8-string AZ, that would be sick.



QueenInLove said:


> That guitar came stock with the PAF 8s. While it is obvious that modifications have been made to the instrument, one that may cast doubt on this theory is the white pickups instead of the stock black. However, Tim Henson has used PAF 8s in past (was listed as such on Dimarzio's website until the website redesign), so it is not unreasonable to assume that he would put them the blank body seen in previous posts.
> 
> If he isn't using PAF 8s, then they could be D-Activator 8s.
> 
> This is the guitar Scott used, an S5528LW, came stock with D-Activator 8s. It appears to be unmodified except for the two strips of tape on the fretboard. It probably isn't these considering both that Tim and Scott seem to use different pickups from each other nowadays and those pickups might not be optimal for the trap-guitar stuff.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if it's just a LACS, though it could become one later. Please Ibby, make it happen.



I'd assume they'd be some custom-made DiMarzios for that guitar. I'd love to hear some mini-humbucker-esque tones from an 8-string or something unconventional for an 8 like the ESP Snapper/Strat Javier Reyes has.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Keep the hope alive. Just a few more days until they show their headless line of guitars. (Don't crush my dreams)


----------



## I play music

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Keep the hope alive. Just a few more days until they show their headless line of guitars. (Don't crush my dreams)


Next year maybe after a success of the basses. It's Ibanez. Multiscale headless bass is already a positive surprise for me.


----------



## jwade

I really hope they do something interesting for the UVs 30th. It would be rad to have a new MIJ UV that isn’t $15,000 or whatever absurd price those p&w guitars were.


----------



## Lemonbaby

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Keep the hope alive. Just a few more days until they show their headless line of guitars. (Don't crush my dreams)


Something tells me that Ibanez is more adventurous on their bass lineup than on guitars. Don't think it's going to happen...


----------



## MikeH

jwade said:


> I really hope they do something interesting for the UVs 30th. It would be rad to have a new MIJ UV that isn’t $15,000 or whatever absurd price those p&w guitars were.


I mean, the JEM 30th was $4,666 list, so if they do put something out, I don’t imagine it will be insanely expensive, but it won’t be cheap.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I just want a decent priced UV and a headless 7 string.


----------



## Sean777

jwade said:


> I really hope they do something interesting for the UVs 30th. It would be rad to have a new MIJ UV that isn’t $15,000 or whatever absurd price those p&w guitars were.


As a side note, we got 3 of those P&W Swirls in NZ in the 3 colour schemes.... all 3 still available reduced by $3000 each... seems no one wants them :/


----------



## Zhysick

Lemonbaby said:


> Something tells me that Ibanez is more adventurous on their bass lineup than on guitars. Don't think it's going to happen...



Bass players are more adventurous. Period. Class D transistor amps, active electronics, wood sustitutives for the body and neck... And don't claim that a guitar made in the 60s with a valve amp that wastes 80% of the energy made in the 70s is the best sound you can get. We guitarists are just too traditional too evolve...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/rumor-dragonforce-guitarist-herman-li-leaves-ibanez/

Slow news day on Blabbermouth.


----------



## Vyn

Zhysick said:


> Bass players are more adventurous. Period. Class D transistor amps, active electronics, wood sustitutives for the body and neck... And don't claim that a guitar made in the 60s with a valve amp that wastes 80% of the energy made in the 70s is the best sound you can get. We guitarists are just too traditional too evolve...



Class D is the shit. Wish more guitarists would finally work that one out haha.


----------



## c7spheres

Sean777 said:


> As a side note, we got 3 of those P&W Swirls in NZ in the 3 colour schemes.... all 3 still available reduced by $3000 each... seems no one wants them :/



I think plenty of people want them but the problem is that they are just really expensive, even with a discount. It's a swirl painted UV no matter how you look at it. When you see what else is available, you could get several guitars of the same quality. For SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS! I could buy an arsenal of rg-7620's, 1527's, or rg-752's or even other UV"s, customize them to the limit, and put a swirl paint job on them and I'd probably like them much better too. The price is just so extreme I'm surprised anyone even bought one. You really have to be a money is no object when it comes to this specific guitar person to buy one of these, imo. It's a basswood UV with swirl paint. Obviously only for hard core collectors.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> Class D is the shit. Wish more guitarists would finally work that one out haha.



Slowly getting there luckily. Look at the Blug Amp1.

Although as us guitarists have to do, we had to shove a tube in there SOMEHOW.


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Slowly getting there luckily. Look at the Blug Amp1.
> 
> Although as us guitarists have to do, we had to shove a tube in there SOMEHOW.



A 100W Katana on Brown will cover 80% of the tones people are trying to replicate these days, especially when they work out that half of it is -insert bass here- going split DI into -insert sans amp clone/flithy bass distortion pedal here- 

I'll stop before I get too bahumbug haha.


----------



## c7spheres

Vyn said:


> Class D is the shit. Wish more guitarists would finally work that one out haha.


 The couple times I had opportuniy to play my preamp through a class-d pa amp and pa cab I was really impressed. Suddenly I was thinking (and still do) think about ditching tube amps for a class-D. I want to try some class-d on my guitar cab's and put it through the paces and a/b comparisons to see. It really might be a tube amp killer if the right combination of gear is connected. It doesn't respond as sterile and thin as a nomal solid-state pa amps it has an immediacy that really gives you a tight and fast level of control but the same immediacy seems to give a dynamic response that normal solid state doens't seem to have. I would be interested in going down that experiment road someday. As much as I love tubes I would love to be rid of the weight, maintainence, and costs associated with them.


----------



## Leviathus

c7spheres said:


> I think plenty of people want them but the problem is that they are just really expensive, even with a discount. It's a swirl painted UV no matter how you look at it. When you see what else is available, you could get several guitars of the same quality. For SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS! I could buy an arsenal of rg-7620's, 1527's, or rg-752's or even other UV"s, customize them to the limit, and put a swirl paint job on them and I'd probably like them much better too. The price is just so extreme I'm surprised anyone even bought one. You really have to be a money is no object when it comes to this specific guitar person to buy one of these, imo. It's a basswood UV with swirl paint. Obviously only for hard core collectors.



They've proved themselves to be overpriced for sure, but it's worth noting that you're paying for the Sugi build (and Vai's royalty rate added to it).


----------



## c7spheres

Leviathus said:


> They've proved themselves to be overpriced for sure, but it's worth noting that you're paying for the Sugi build (and Vai's royalty rate added to it).


 Sugi build, Vai, Swirl. Now it makes sense.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The fact these were Japanese swirls made it a non-starter for 75% of the target audience.


----------



## Leviathus

MaxOfMetal said:


> The fact these were Japanese swirls made it a non-starter for 75% of the target audience.


So, translation = not ATD (and i agree). I wouldn't say they're Japanese swirls like the MKR's, they were done by Ron Thorn.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> So, translation = not ATD (and i agree). I wouldn't say they're Japanese swirls like the MKR's, they were done by Ron Thorn.



The UV77REs were Thorn, I was lead to believe the PAWs were done in Japan.

EDIT: You're right, I was thinking of the JEMs from the 00's. 

Still, it's ATD or nothing for a lot of folks.


----------



## Leviathus

MaxOfMetal said:


> The UV77REs were Thorn, I was lead to believe the PAWs were done in Japan.


The RE's are ATD's and the PAW's are Thorns!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> The RE's are ATD's and the PAWs are Thorns!



See above. You're right.


----------



## Leviathus

MaxOfMetal said:


> Still, it's ATD or nothing for a lot of folks.



For sure.


----------



## Leviathus

And FWIW i own one of these and it is a phenomenal instrument...


----------



## sunnyd88

Not sure if anyone's posted about this yet lol


----------



## mrpanoff

Leviathus said:


> And FWIW i own one of these and it is a phenomenal instrument...



Cool, is the spacing 66 or 68 mm? How do you describe a Sugi build as compared to Fujigen, more seasoned wood choices probably?


----------



## AltecGreen

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Slowly getting there luckily. Look at the Blug Amp1.
> 
> Although as us guitarists have to do, we had to shove a tube in there SOMEHOW.


One Control BJF-S66 Class-D amplifier


----------



## jephjacques

the pink one calls to me


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

jephjacques said:


> the pink one calls to me



Ignore it's calls! Get the green


----------



## cardinal

I've come around to liking the PIA. The hardware color would not have been my choice though, but the white looks fine.


----------



## Pietjepieter

sunnyd88 said:


> Not sure if anyone's posted about this yet lol
> View attachment 76544
> View attachment 76543



What the fuck happened to the monkey grip......????????????????????????????


----------



## ThePIGI King

Everybody freaking out over the same picture posted multiple pages back


----------



## bnzboy

Pietjepieter said:


> What the fuck happened to the monkey grip......????????????????????????????


ya now the overall shape looks like as if Deadpool is smirking at me


----------



## Sean777

Well that answers the 'Is The PIA real?' question


----------



## 77zark77

My concern and deceipt is that's not the prod model : scalloped and sustainer : youhouuuu !
Oh s..t ! not the one for us !


----------



## Shredrrr

Sean777 said:


> Well that answers the 'Is The PIA real?' question
> View attachment 76554





Here's a link to the vid


----------



## c7spheres

Sean777 said:


> Well that answers the 'Is The PIA real?' question
> View attachment 76554


 I'm more interested in what appers to be the Vai prototype Synergy module in that rack. It's neon green so that must be it.


----------



## Leviathus

mrpanoff said:


> Cool, is the spacing 66 or 68 mm? How do you describe a Sugi build as compared to Fujigen, more seasoned wood choices probably?


It's 68mm. The woods feel different than my Fujigen axes, hard to describe, it feels very sturdy but not overly heavy. Very balanced sound across the board, you can really hear the individual notes in big chords. Super tight tolerances and the fret ends are perfect. It certainly feels special when you hold/play it.


----------



## Leviathus

77zark77 said:


> My concern and deceipt is that's not the prod model : scalloped and sustainer : youhouuuu !
> Oh s..t ! not the one for us !



I do wanna know what the scalloping will be on the production models. Will they just have the last 4 frets like JEMs have always had, or will it be the whole fretboard? or nothing at all? The body edges seem different too...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> I'm more interested in what appers to be the Vai prototype Synergy module in that rack. It's neon green so that must be it.


----------



## odibrom

... and that Universe...


----------



## ThePIGI King

odibrom said:


> ... and that Universe...


Almost looks like a 777pbk neck

Edit- nevermind, white inlays vs abalone


----------



## Sean777

I know this is an ad for the new Vai Synergy Amp...but.... what is that Universe!?!


----------



## Vyn

Well that cat is out of the bag haha


----------



## Louis Cypher

^^ whatever Universe it is, its gorgeous. no way it is but that would be a killer new UV to celebrate its 30th anniversary..... Wild Things paint work optional, personally I love the graphic


----------



## Phrase

The wild things guitar, dates back to 2005. It number SV169 on Vai’s website.
Sorry to disappoint


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Phrase said:


> The wild things guitar, dates back to 2005. It number SV169 on Vai’s website.
> Sorry to disappoint



Yep.






I'm guessing Vai used it for the Synergy promo shoot for it's eye catching green scheme. Green dot UVs are awesome and all and matches Synergy amps down to a tee but this draws more attention.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


 It's getting wierd now. He's become fully emersed in an alter ego now. Is this the beginging of the end?


----------



## BillCosby

Maybe he's gonna pull a Garth Brooks and get a Chris Gaines-esque alter ego that plays the PIA series.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The PIA is a tribute to his wife of over 30 years, Pia Maiocco.

It's kind of adorable. He could have had Ibanez make him _anything_ and he chose a tribute to his wife.

I know the model number has significance as well. We'll get the whole scoop soon.


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



With out the colored mask, I can't tell if this is Leonardo, Donatello, Raphael, or Michelangelo.


----------



## odibrom

I can do that same expression with my eyebrows...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Gonna be an interesting Jam with the Yin/Yang vs the traditional Monkey Grip...


----------



## Harry

MaxOfMetal said:


> The PIA is a tribute to his wife of over 30 years, Pia Maiocco.
> 
> It's kind of adorable. He could have Ibanez make _anything_ and he chooses a tribute to his wife.
> 
> I know the model number has significance as well. We'll get the whole scoop soon.



BUT, BUT, HE DIDN'T PICK THE SPECS I LIKE ON HIS OWN SIGNATURE GUITAR, THE NERVE OF HIM!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Harry said:


> BUT, BUT, HE DIDN'T PICK THE SPECS I LIKE ON HIS OWN SIGNATURE GUITAR, THE NERVE OF HIM!


----------



## c7spheres

I thought there was some big annoucements coming out on the 16th. It's Thursday afternoon, the 16th in Japan. I'm jonesing for some new Ibby's! : )


----------



## 77zark77

A Universe is HSH, just sayin'


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## Leviathus

Dig the magnetic trem claw cover.


----------



## c7spheres

- Still nothing on YouTube or anything other than the above video and another of Steve Vai sitting with the new Synergy rig and a new PIA guitar explaining to Fluff his worst gig ever.
- So that was entertaining hearing him explain how he was literally pissing out his ass and puking into a bucket while playing a gig. Always good content in those Vai interviews : )


----------



## 77zark77

Nice specs indeed, the more I see it....
But "yellow" looks more like gold with a bit of green depends on light angle
Or is it me ?


----------



## c7spheres

77zark77 said:


> Nice specs indeed, the more I see it....
> But "yellow" looks more like gold with a bit of green depends on light angle
> Or is it me ?


 It's called morning gold or something like that. They say the color names in the AMS video.


----------



## mitou

All the limited colors look great. The white one is a bit meh, too similar to the JEM7VWH.


----------



## Sogradde

c7spheres said:


> It's called morning gold or something like that.


Is that a euphemism for piss?


----------



## Leviathus

https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/pia3761_00_01.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> It's called morning gold or something like that. They say the color names in the AMS video.



SLW - Stallion White
PTP - Panther Pink
EVG - Envy Green
SDG - Sun Dew Gold


----------



## thesnowdog




----------



## Sean777




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hat Trick!


----------



## mitou

My god the green PIA is gorgeous. And these have a 400mm fingerboard radius too, yay!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The limited editions are beautiful! 

And put me down for getting a set of UtoPias when Dimarzio start markeing them.

EDIT: They're on the Dimarzio site. Time for another guitar again.


----------



## 77zark77

" EDIT: They're on the Dimarzio site. Time for another guitar again."


Sorry for ya


----------



## Sean777

Not a Jem fan per say, but the White PIA has me interested.... much better looking than those catalog pics!


----------



## Dayn

As a window shopper, I love the look of the pickups.


----------



## LordHar

https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/eu_ibanez_2020_web_9aae11bb7e0d77

The updated catalog


----------



## c7spheres

Sogradde said:


> Is that a euphemism for piss?





Sean777 said:


> Not a Jem fan per say, but the White PIA has me interested.... much better looking than those catalog pics!



These colors do look a lot better in the video. It's like they're hard to photograph but that gold one especially looks nicer in the video. Looks more like metal gold.
- The new monkey grip is called the "petal" grip. Makes sense. The pickups look cool up close too.


----------



## hatena6

https://www.ibanez.com/usa/artists/detail/1449.html
https://www.ibanez.com/usa/artists/detail/568.html


----------



## LordHar

I really dig that


----------



## Leviathus

So no apex300 or k7 reissue or UV, thought we'd at least get one of the three. Guess this year's all about the PIAs.


----------



## cardinal

Wow the Pia looks amazing in the pics on the site. The crappy catalog scan did them no justice. Man Ibanez looks to have nailed those.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> So no apex300 or k7 reissue or UV, thought we'd at least get one of the three. Guess this year's all about the PIAs.



This Winter NAMM hasn't even officially begun yet. There are also three big musical instrument trade shows each year, and this is just the first.



cardinal said:


> Wow the Pia looks amazing in the pics on the site. The crappy catalog scan did them no justice. Man Ibanez looks to have nailed those.



The finishes are spot-fucking-on. 

Not into the overall vibes or hardware color, but these shouldn't disappoint any existing JEM fans. 

I really hope Steve sticks to this. The JEM had a great run, time for something a little different. Maybe a new series will inspire new designs.


----------



## Louis Cypher

cardinal said:


> Wow the Pia looks amazing in the pics on the site. The crappy catalog scan did them no justice. Man Ibanez looks to have nailed those.



Def agree. The guitar looks fantastic on the site and in the youtube video too, loads of really cool ideas on it, the magnetic back plate, the new rounder contours, the multi colour inlays on the green pink and yellow ones.... def growing on me... being brutally honest tho I am still struggling with the utopia pickup covers. Just looks weird on a Jem for me, sure after a few days of seeign these Pia's everywhere i'll be Ok with it and lookign at how much room my credit card has on it to try and order one!


----------



## Louis Cypher

Sorry to double post but the more I think on it the more I think that magnetic back plate is just pure genius. how is that not a standard feature on at least mid to high end guitars already? So simple and so obvious


----------



## Musiscience

LordHar said:


> I really dig that



Oh me too! This finish is exactly how I would have painted a sig, would I be a popular artist


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bummed the YY isn't Prestige, but it's gorgeous. Might just have to get one anyway.


----------



## odibrom

... so far, very few models have sparkled my attention.

Many finishes are awesome looking, but only available in 6 string guitars.

7 string news are less that ideal, with that RGDR with richlite top being the one that goes for the home run... and way too expensive for my wallet. No new S 7 stringer... 

Cool to see Ivette getting a signature guitar. The guitar world needs more girl power.

The Pia ones are... a "STRATified" Jem and a new grip... and other small things that imo don't set it apart from the previous Jems... they're a Jem with a therapeutic skin lifting... I liked the Jems' (and RGs') sharp edges... not digging these rounded ones...


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MaxOfMetal said:


> This Winter NAMM hasn't even officially begun yet. There are also three big musical instrument trade shows each year, and this is just the first.
> 
> 
> 
> The finishes are spot-fucking-on.
> 
> Not into the overall vibes or hardware color, but these shouldn't disappoint any existing JEM fans.
> 
> I really hope Steve sticks to this. The JEM had a great run, time for something a little different. Maybe a new series will inspire new designs.



initial reaction over on JEMsite was largely negative as you might expect when it deviates from actually being a JEM. 
Personally I think these are probably better guitars with SS frets and a cutaway on the back of the lower horn. But the new handle looks like crap and isn’t as functional and the softened body outline just doesn’t appeal. Otherwise I’d get another JS.

I’ve got lots of JEMs, swirls, anniversaries, all sorts, but the new PIA just isn’t for me. It’s like Vai has done away with some of the bits I thought were the coolest parts and brought in things I’m not fussed about.

and put the price up.

and no sustainer.

and no JEM


----------



## mitou

Thanks to the more ergonomic body, 400mm radius and stainless steel frets I already know I'm going to find the PIA a lot more comfortable to play than any Japanese JEM. It's all subjective of course


----------



## jephjacques

I like everything about the PIA, even the body cutouts are fun, good job Steve


----------



## Bdtunn

The pia is really growing on me


----------



## bastardbullet

odibrom said:


> No new S 7 stringer...



Same here. It’s ridiculous that they didn’t even make a saber 7 for 2020. ]`:


----------



## DeathbyDesign

LordHar said:


> I really dig that


A neon color with a sparkle?....okay you have my full undivided attention now....


----------



## cip 123

The PIA looks absolutely great imo


----------



## Albake21

Alright I'm going to say it.... I love the new style way more than the "monkey grip". Yeah I said it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bastardbullet said:


> Same here. It’s ridiculous that they didn’t even make a saber 7 for 2020. ]`:



Rich still has 7 and 8 string Sabers from 2017 that no one wants to buy, even on clearance. 

The Saber cult is too small to prop up more niche models apparently.


----------



## Metropolis

bastardbullet said:


> Same here. It’s ridiculous that they didn’t even make a saber 7 for 2020. ]`:



Axe Palace has this, looks very classy.


----------



## cardinal

Oh no the Apex200 is gone from the site. I don't play 7s much so sold mine but I loved that thing.


----------



## DCM_Allan

I like how the new Pia looks, however I'm not a fan of Steve vai's models.

I think that the only ones that took my attention for this year are the Prestige RGDR7, the new Apex30, the RG5170G and the RG5221, I feel that Ibanez didn't put too much effort to satisfy us with some very cool finishes


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> Rich still has 7 and 8 string Sabers from 2017 that no one wants to buy, even on clearance.
> 
> The Saber cult is too small to prop up more niche models apparently.



Rich is out of reach now... site is down for some reason... and I'm on the other side of this blue sphere...


----------



## cip 123

odibrom said:


> Rich is out of reach now... site is down for some reason... and I'm on the other side of this blue sphere...


I was just checking this as I do like an S, what’s up with rich?


----------



## benny

odibrom said:


> Rich is out of reach now... site is down for some reason... and I'm on the other side of this blue sphere...





cip 123 said:


> I was just checking this as I do like an S, what’s up with rich?



Rich broke his right hand and is more or less out of commission until it heals.


----------



## bastardbullet

MaxOfMetal said:


> Rich still has 7 and 8 string Sabers from 2017 that no one wants to buy, even on clearance.
> 
> The Saber cult is too small to prop up more niche models apparently.



The sad thing is i’m in Turkey. It’s like, i’m on earth but on the moon at the same time. Also, the shipping cost & the taxes combined would be a nightmare. I won’t mention about the Turkish carrier companies at all, wouldn’t worth the risk.

I need a model which i can buy through a distributor from TR. So, i desperately need ibanez to come up with a new saber 7. Maybe next year, maybe never. :/


----------



## bastardbullet

Metropolis said:


> Axe Palace has this, looks very classy.



When i first saw this batch, i literally lost my mind. Along with the S5527QFX, this one is on the top of my saber hunt list.


----------



## Guitardave

Best video yet of the PIA. Mr. Vai playing it. I must say it’s really growing on me now after initially disliking the leaked catalogue shots.


----------



## cip 123

The more I see it the more I actually love that Pia. I love how rounded the shape is now, I know it's just the Vai sig but it'd look great as a core model.


----------



## DeathbyDesign

I am digging the PIA more after the videos have started to come out. That Envy Green calls to me but I don't think my wallet will answer the phone.....


----------



## Decapitated

https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-IBA-PIA3761-SLW


----------



## c7spheres

_MonSTeR_ said:


> initial reaction over on JEMsite was largely negative as you might expect when it deviates from actually being a JEM.
> Personally I think these are probably better guitars with SS frets and a cutaway on the back of the lower horn. But the new handle looks like crap and isn’t as functional and the softened body outline just doesn’t appeal. Otherwise I’d get another JS.
> 
> I’ve got lots of JEMs, swirls, anniversaries, all sorts, but the new PIA just isn’t for me. It’s like Vai has done away with some of the bits I thought were the coolest parts and brought in things I’m not fussed about.
> 
> and put the price up.
> 
> and no sustainer.
> 
> and no JEM



I agree. I understand this is not a Jem, it's a PIA, but Ibanez really needs to stop advertising and showcasing gear it doesn't actually sell. I'm getting pretty sick of seeing this from not only Ibanez but other companies too. I keep seeing a guitar the pro uses in and advertisment or on a company website, that can't be bought. Stop hyping your shit. You're company don't sell that. That's custom shop work. Stop selling lesser products based on a more expensive, unique instrument. A consumer shouldn't have to dig into the details to figure out it's bullshit. It's a let down. 
- I glanced at it really quick in the catalog then see the video. I get all stoked that it has scalloped frets and a sustainer, which can be done aftermarket of course, but just don't call it a Vai model. It's not what he plays. His have a sustainer and scalloped frets and by his way of talking about steel frets, I assume he still uses regular nickel frets too. For $3500 it should have the scallops and sustainer features.
- I basically start ignoring the guitar in the video and looking at all the stuff in his studio, going into a day dream, mainly looking at that old swirl on the wall thinking to myself 'that Passion and Warfare swirl 7 string was awesome, this would have been a perfect year to use as an excuse to reissue those. Not the other ones, I mean one like the Passion and Warfare guitars. If anything, upgrade those and reissue with scallops and sustainer. Yeah, A P&W resissue 7 string with a sustainer and upper fret scallops, AANJ heel etc. No monkey or petal grip. No smoothed edges. Maybe upgrade to a 3pc neck. Original edge or LoPro. That would be a bigger win than this PIA stuff. Oh well.
- I'm looking at his other gear too thinking. He still has that old school taste in gear. SoundSculpture, pedals, Tube amps, rack preamps etc. He knows what's up. This is what he really uses. He aint recording with an Axe Fx. That's just to save costs for live shows and setup convenience. Nobody can tell the difference live anyways, but his real deal is still with this old stuff.
- End of day dream rant : )

Edit
- Apparently they do come with scallops. Yay.


----------



## Albake21

Decapitated said:


> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-IBA-PIA3761-SLW


Oof a bit pricey, but that's about what I expected. It's definitely for the hardcore Vai fans.


----------



## MikeH

MaxOfMetal said:


> Rich still has 7 and 8 string Sabers from 2017 that no one wants to buy, even on clearance.
> 
> The Saber cult is too small to prop up more niche models apparently.


To be fair, it could just be that the 5528 is just ugly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MikeH said:


> To be fair, it could just be that the 5528 is just ugly.








I'm not even a fan (I didn't even buy the RG in this dress), but I don't think I'd call it "ugly". To each their own. 

The fact still stands that various retailers couldn't move Sabers for years after they were discontinued and even then they had to sink the MAP by nearly 25%. 

Every model that's happened with in recent memory has resulted in at least a five year no show for new models. 

The best bet for lower volume models like this are store runs.


----------



## jwade

I guess it makes sense that they’ll save whatever new UV they’ve been working on for a later show, so as not to draw attention away from this PIA model.


----------



## josh1

I love Sabers. My SIX20DBG is amazing.


----------



## jephjacques

That weird brown finish over the limba veneer didn't do those guitars any favors IMO. Should've kept it a truly natural finish or gone with something different. Still, Sabers do seem to be a niche within a niche. I've seen a couple dealers needing to blow out even the fancy Paul Wagoner sigs and those are much more aesthetically fashionable.


----------



## MikeH

@MaxOfMetal 
I don’t think it’s horrendous by any means. It’s just a strange color combination, IMO. Gold on light brown just doesn’t mesh well in that case. FWIW, I didn’t like either color combination on the RG852 either.


----------



## georg_f

I guess the YY10 (Yvette Young Signature Talman, the green sparcle one) will be around 1300$/€


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I guess I'm also part of the Saber problem too. I have an old S540 in emerald green that I adore and love playing. But it's almost always certain I grab an RG for the most part, and don't have a desire to extend the S collection. Hell, I've been playing Talmans more than the S540.


----------



## Guitardave

Regarding the PIA, if it does well I think in future NAMM shows we will see

a) a Premium PIA
b) maybe an RG with the new body shape, minus the “petal” holes.

One thing I love about Ibanez and Steve is their product launches. Day 1 of the PIA and there’s already an official 8 minute video from them on their YouTube channels, plus a few other videos about it from other companies. Website also immediately updated with the new model.

Compare and contrast with Washburn and Nuno, who released a new signature telecaster on the same day, which other than a couple of photos on Nuno’s Instagram, you’ll be lucky to find anything at all about. Not on the website. No videos. I only know about it as I’m a Nuno fanboy lol


----------



## MikeH

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I guess I'm also part of the Saber problem too. I have an old S540 in emerald green that I adore and love playing. But it's almost always certain I grab an RG for the most part, and don't have a desire to extend the S collection. Hell, I've been playing Talmans more than the S540.


Man, I had an S540 in emerald burst that I miss dearly. No S I’ve played since then, aside from my S5470, has come close.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

i feel like everyone dated a girl in highschool whos mom looked exactly like steve vai in that amp module ad


----------



## Leviathus

GenghisCoyne said:


> i feel like everyone dated a girl in highschool whos mom looked exactly like steve vai in that amp module ad


All i know is my mom and Steve have the same taste in reading glasses.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

Leviathus said:


> All i know is my mom and Steve have the same taste in reading glasses.


Vanessa?


----------



## MikeH

GenghisCoyne said:


> i feel like everyone dated a girl in highschool whos mom looked exactly like steve vai in that amp module ad


...Rachel’s mom. So much plaid...


----------



## EarlWellington

Metropolis said:


> Axe Palace has this, looks very classy.


I just wish they made these without the tacky black pickup selector cover


----------



## aesthyrian

that tacky black pickup selector cover is the only way they can make the body so thin and fit the blade switch in the cavity. It's far better than the mess of toggle switches early sabers came with.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

aesthyrian said:


> that tacky black pickup selector cover is the only way they can make the body so thin and fit the blade switch in the cavity. It's far better than the mess of toggle switches early sabers came with.



They could always go with a different style of switch and location, like they already do with some of the the Iron Label Sabers.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I'm also part of the s series problem.

But like I said, there's 6 used s5470 and 2 used sv5470 listed in my country and as soon I buy them I'll totally buy a new S.

ehh...it doesn't help that with everything else getting updated the current S is such a low value proposition...

the new rgdr is kinda insanely priced...

but the 5000 series Rg's are like 1800-2000 with bkp bf or fishman pickups and stainless frets.

The S...is still just an S


----------



## EarlWellington

MaxOfMetal said:


> They could always go with a different style of switch and location, like they already do with some of the the Iron Label Sabers.
> 
> View attachment 76626


That looks a lot better


----------



## aesthyrian

MaxOfMetal said:


> They could always go with a different style of switch and location, like they already do with some of the the Iron Label Sabers.
> 
> View attachment 76626



Woah, first time seeing that. I actually think that looks worse than the black switch cover though. Maybe if it wasn't chrome it would fit the aesthetics better. But I'm also so used to the switch cover that it doesn't bother me anymore, and I actually sorta admire the thought that went into implementing it to keep the body so thin but also provide the option of a 5 way blade switch. With HSH, which many sabers are, a 5 way is kinda necessary if you wanna utilize the tones you have available.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

aesthyrian said:


> Woah, first time seeing that. I actually think that looks worse than the black switch cover though. Maybe if it wasn't chrome it would fit the aesthetics better. But I'm also so used to the switch cover that it doesn't bother me anymore, and I actually sorta admire the thought that went into implementing it to keep the body so thin but also provide the option of a 5 way blade switch. With HSH, which many sabers are, a 5 way is kinda necessary if you wanna utilize the tones you have available.



Yeah, I don't really get the hub-bub about it. You can hardly even see it when you're playing, if at all, and it doesn't impede the switch at all.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, I don't really get the hub-bub about it. You can hardly even see it when you're playing, if at all, and it doesn't impede the switch at all.



Ya, the continued use of pickup rings on the prestige models is a way worse travesty.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I should have taken a picture of it earlier (I assumed somebody else would have already), but there's a high end, prototype Korn Anniversary RG-7 hanging up at NAMM. It's fucking glorious. Honestly, it's my favorite RG-7 that I've seen in recent years.


----------



## Leviathus

Adam Of Angels said:


> I should have taken a picture of it earlier (I assumed somebody else would have already), but there's a high end, prototype Korn Anniversary RG-7 hanging up at NAMM. It's fucking glorious. Honestly, it's my favorite RG-7 that I've seen in recent years.


----------



## c7spheres

^ 
Must see a picture.


----------



## possumkiller

Adam Of Angels said:


> I should have taken a picture of it earlier (I assumed somebody else would have already), but there's a high end, prototype Korn Anniversary RG-7 hanging up at NAMM. It's fucking glorious. Honestly, it's my favorite RG-7 that I've seen in recent years.


----------



## Skullet

Looks sweet


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^ I actually couldn't see the inlay in person, so I thought it just had a blank ebony board. Or maybe there's 2 of them, and I saw one with no inlays?


----------



## cardinal

I should hate that because of the inlay, but I can't. Looks great.


----------



## ThomasUV777

Skullet said:


> Looks sweet



Might actually be the first new Ibanez I'll buy in almost a decade. Looks amazing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ I actually couldn't see the inlay in person, so I thought it just had a blank ebony board. Or maybe there's 2 of them, and I saw one with no inlays?



It's a dark, semi-reflective material, not pearl like the original K7, so it has to catch the light at the right angle or else it blends in fairly well.


----------



## possumkiller

Skullet said:


> Looks sweet


Damn! Slap some powder cosmo hardware and gray DiMarzios on it and that would be the illest. Is that pearl binding?


----------



## possumkiller

I'm just wondering if it has a mahoganny body like the original or Adler like the apex.


----------



## Xaios

ThomasUV777 said:


> Might actually be the first new Ibanez I'll buy in almost a decade. Looks amazing.


Assuming it'll actually be for sale and isn't a one-off commemorative build.


----------



## 27InchScale

I present to you (Courtesy of Nick @ the Axe Palace) THE MUTHA TRUCKING K720 PROTOTYPE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ammusa

WANT!


Geetarguy said:


> View attachment 76639
> View attachment 76637
> I present to you (Courtesy of Nick @ the Axe Palace) THE MUTHA TRUCKING K720 PROTOTYPE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odibrom

Is it baritone length? looks longer than 25.5, but may be my perception...


----------



## couverdure

Xaios said:


> Assuming it'll actually be for sale and isn't a one-off commemorative build.


The APEX200 is not in this year's catalog, I think the new K7 is supposed to replace it.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

odibrom said:


> Is it baritone length? looks longer than 25.5, but may be my perception...


I would doubt it. Munky is always using 25.5" guitars.


----------



## 27InchScale

Cant wait to order a K720


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

New K7 looks stupid cool. Ibanez did great this year.



MaxOfMetal said:


> The fact still stands that various retailers couldn't move Sabers for years after they were discontinued and even then they had to sink the MAP by nearly 25%.



I just can't shake the feeling that they're priced at a higher margin than their other offerings. I've looked into buying a brand new MiJ saber multiple times, but every time I pull the chute because I'd feel like a chump paying like $600 extra for the S shape over an RG with the exact same spec and trim. I'm sure they're more expensive to produce, but the upcharge for the S series body is really tough to stomach. They've got to be making more on those individually, and in a roundabout way, I bet it's costing them sales and possibly more potential revenue than if they priced them a little lower. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> They could always go with a different style of switch and location, like they already do with some of the the Iron Label Sabers.



Man, and I really wish they did. Those iron labels have such a clean layout.


----------



## Musiscience

Geetarguy said:


> View attachment 76639
> View attachment 76637
> I present to you (Courtesy of Nick @ the Axe Palace) THE MUTHA TRUCKING K720 PROTOTYPE!!!!!!!!!!!



This looks stupid nice! Just not AS nice as that silver RG 5000.


----------



## c7spheres

I'd much rather see the new Apex 30 WITH A LoPro. Heyzues Ibanez, they just don't get it do they?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Ordacleaphobia said:


> New K7 looks stupid cool. Ibanez did great this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't shake the feeling that they're priced at a higher margin than their other offerings. I've looked into buying a brand new MiJ saber multiple times, but every time I pull the chute because I'd feel like a chump paying like $600 extra for the S shape over an RG with the exact same spec and trim. I'm sure they're more expensive to produce, but the upcharge for the S series body is really tough to stomach. They've got to be making more on those individually, and in a roundabout way, I bet it's costing them sales and possibly more potential revenue than if they priced them a little lower.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, and I really wish they did. Those iron labels have such a clean layout.



The current S prestige prices are completely bonkers. 

The bodies are cnc'd. Blah blah there's still a lot of work to be done after cnc. But Kiesel has pretty much proven you can cnc a bunch of different stuff and still keep the base costs pretty close.

Additionally, we actually know exactly how much the real difference in price should be...it's like 100 dollars.

The Rg1070 and the S1070 are both in the premium line, have exactly the same specs and the S is 100 dollars more. Using that pricing logic a 5 series S should stainless steel frets and fishman fluence level pickups at it's 2200 price point.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

diagrammatiks said:


> The Rg1070 and the S1070 are both in the premium line, have exactly the same specs and the S is 100 dollars more. Using that pricing logic a 5 series S should stainless steel frets and fishman fluence level pickups at it's 2200 price point.



Hah, I was thinking of the 1070s as I was writing that reply- I don't remember the exact prices of those models but I remember being surprised at how close they were.

That could also be a case of them keeping the 'Saber margin' the same, but jacking the price up on the RG trim; which is more along the lines of what I think they did on that particular pair. Which I think could also be a good business decision. More profit from the staple RGs and a lower price delta for the Saber could make for more adopters.


----------



## stinkoman

Man, I regret selling my k7 last year and love this new 720, but I'm going to guess its easily $2500 plus.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Geetarguy said:


> I present to you (Courtesy of Nick @ the Axe Palace) THE MUTHA TRUCKING K720 PROTOTYPE!!!!!!!!!!!



But does it djent? 

I like this a lot more than the new Vai body shape. The binding sharpens up the already sharp edges of an RG body and I think that makes it look so clean and well defined. This K7 is great.


----------



## AltecGreen

diagrammatiks said:


> But Kiesel has pretty much proven you can cnc a bunch of different stuff and still keep the base costs pretty close.


Kiesel have the big advantage of selling direct. There is no retailer taking a cut nor the shipping expense of shipping to the retailer.


----------



## causeunknown

I was kind of disappointed about the new releases from this year. I was really looking for a 7 string Prestige with Fishman's, reverse headstock, and fixed bridge. Maybe that was too much to ask for haha. I'm interested in purchasing a 7 and if i stick with Ibanez i might just got for the RGR5227MFX or RGR752AHBF.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

stinkoman said:


> Man, I regret selling my k7 last year and love this new 720, but I'm going to guess its easily $2500 plus.


Yeah I'm sure it will be around 2699 at least. The recent Apex 200 was 2599 i think. Doesn't matter, I'm still buying this one regardless, haha.


----------



## zenonshandro

c7spheres said:


> I'd much rather see the new Apex 30 WITH A LoPro. Heyzues Ibanez, they just don't get it do they?



YupYupYupYupYup!



causeunknown said:


> I was kind of disappointed about the new releases from this year. I was really looking for a 7 string Prestige with Fishman's, reverse headstock, and fixed bridge. Maybe that was too much to ask for haha. I'm interested in purchasing a 7 and if i stick with Ibanez i might just got for the RGR5227MFX or RGR752AHBF.



Absolutely heinous self indulgence there, lol. 
Was thinking the same general idea but with a trem.


----------



## diagrammatiks

AltecGreen said:


> Kiesel have the big advantage of selling direct. There is no retailer taking a cut nor the shipping expense of shipping to the retailer.



that’s literally not what I’m talking about. 

All I’m saying is that once the cnc process is running as intended there’s no reason that an s prestige and an rg prestige shouldn’t be within a hundred dollars of each other.


----------



## Hollowway

diagrammatiks said:


> that’s literally not what I’m talking about.
> 
> All I’m saying is that once the cnc process is running as intended there’s no reason that an s prestige and an rg prestige shouldn’t be within a hundred dollars of each other.



The reason is the market. They're going to sell them at whatever they can get for them, and if the S's can command a higher price, then they're gonna do that.


----------



## Leviathus

Good up and down of the K7, dig the flame binding on the neck.


----------



## Shawn

Leviathus said:


> Good up and down of the K7, dig the flame binding on the neck.



I really like the Soda Blue JS. Cool video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> that’s literally not what I’m talking about.
> 
> All I’m saying is that once the cnc process is running as intended there’s no reason that an s prestige and an rg prestige shouldn’t be within a hundred dollars of each other.



But Ibanez doesn't own/run their manufacturing. If Fujigen says that Sabers are more expensive, they are.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> But Ibanez doesn't own/run their manufacturing. If Fujigen says that Sabers are more expensive, they are.



Which could certainly be the case. All I'm saying is that it's weird given how they've been pricing things in the last 3-4 years or so...

because unless I'm crazy these are all just difference shapes at the same price.

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez...urst-1500000013838.gc?rNtt=ibanez six&index=1
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez...st-1500000032779.gc?rNtt=ibanez rgaix&index=4
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez...rst-1500000177736.gc?rNtt=ibanez rgix&index=1

Actually if this is the case why is the s1070 100 dollars more.

Goddamit ibanez now i'm confused. I'm just going to buy a used s5470 right now and stop thinking about new guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Which could certainly be the case. All I'm saying is that it's weird given how they've been pricing things in the last 3-4 years or so...
> 
> because unless I'm crazy these are all just difference shapes at the same price.
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez/Iron-Label-S-Series-SIX6FDFM-Electric-Guitar-Blue-Space-Burst-1500000013838.gc?rNtt=ibanez six&index=1
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez/Iron-Label-RG-Series-RGAIX6FM-Electric-Guitar-Flat-White-Frost-1500000032779.gc?rNtt=ibanez rgaix&index=4
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez/RGIX6FDLB-RG-Iron-Label-Electric-Guitar-Northern-Lights-Burst-1500000177736.gc?rNtt=ibanez rgix&index=1
> 
> Actually if this is the case why is the s1070 100 dollars more.
> 
> Goddamit ibanez now i'm confused. I'm just going to buy a used s5470 right now and stop thinking about new guitars.



The pricing systems used by Fujigen and Cortek aren't identical.

The S1070 is priced higher than those Iron Labels for a number of reasons: Premium branding, neck-through, etc.

Another factor is units ordered and sold. The Saber has always sold significantly fewer, even if similarly spec'd, units than the RG.

Fewer forecasted sales, fewer ordered from OEMs, less savings on scale.

This also isn't anything new. If you look at historic price lists, the Saber has pretty much always commanded a 10% to 15% premium over similar RGs.


----------



## AltecGreen

diagrammatiks said:


> that’s literally not what I’m talking about.
> 
> All I’m saying is that once the cnc process is running as intended there’s no reason that an s prestige and an rg prestige shouldn’t be within a hundred dollars of each other.




It's hard to say. A good rule thumb for retail products is that you multiply the actual cost of production by a factor to arrive at the final retail price. For a lot of products this factor is about four. 

The S will take longer than an RG even on a CNC machine. I'm quite familiar with CNC work since we use them for making experiment parts. Curved parts always take longer. You also have to remember that CNC is only for roughing the shape. You still have handwork to get to final net shape. Time is money. If it takes an extra $75 to make the S over the RG, then the difference in final retail price can easy be $300 using my rule of four.


----------



## diagrammatiks

AltecGreen said:


> It's hard to say. A good rule thumb for retail products is that you multiply the actual cost of production by a factor to arrive at the final retail price. For a lot of products this factor is about four.
> 
> The S will take longer than an RG even on a CNC machine. I'm quite familiar with CNC work since we use them for making experiment parts. Curved parts always take longer. You also have to remember that CNC is only for roughing the shape. You still have handwork to get to final net shape. Time is money. If it takes an extra $75 to make the S over the RG, then the difference in final retail price can easy be $300 using my rule of four.



right so an S with these specs for 400 or so more?

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez/RG5120M-Prestige-Electric-Guitar-Frozen-Ocean-1500000235978.gc

I'm totally down.

Where it at.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Here we Go! K7


Geetarguy said:


> View attachment 76639
> View attachment 76637
> I present to you (Courtesy of Nick @ the Axe Palace) THE MUTHA TRUCKING K720 PROTOTYPE!!!!!!!!!!!


I really dig the new Prototype, I hope the final product will come exactly as this one without the check mark in the logo, so it will be the first RG shape I'll buy


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Some cool new Ibanez models this year, for sure.

Really happy for Yvette Young and her new sig. It looks great.

Equally happy for Nita Strauss's JIVA, giving both a lower-end model and a well-deserved Japanese model, which looks GORGEOUS. My fave Ibanez guitars have always been Sabres, and her Japanese JIVA X is awesome.

EDIT:

Hmm, I don't see Nita's MiJ JIVA on the Ibanez website.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

So no new Universe? Rats!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Some cool new Ibanez models this year, for sure.
> 
> Really happy for Yvette Young and her new sig. It looks great.
> 
> Equally happy for Nita Strauss's JIVA, giving both a lower-end model and a well-deserved Japanese model, which looks GORGEOUS. My fave Ibanez guitars have always been Sabres, and her Japanese JIVA X is awesome.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Hmm, I don't see Nita's MiJ JIVA on the Ibanez website.




I believe the JIVA X is coming spring/summer.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MaxOfMetal said:


> I believe the JIVA X is coming spring/summer.



Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## MikeH

According to one of the Ibanez guys I follow on IG, the K720 is going to have a flamed maple top?


----------



## diagrammatiks

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Some cool new Ibanez models this year, for sure.
> 
> Really happy for Yvette Young and her new sig. It looks great.
> 
> Equally happy for Nita Strauss's JIVA, giving both a lower-end model and a well-deserved Japanese model, which looks GORGEOUS. My fave Ibanez guitars have always been Sabres, and her Japanese JIVA X is awesome.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Hmm, I don't see Nita's MiJ JIVA on the Ibanez website.




Nice. I'm glad these are selling well enough to get 2 new models.

I'm intrigued by this cheaper one. I'm more concerned with the frets though. Did they change them to nickel and change the pickups to make it cheaper?

I'm sure the X will be great. But I played multiple Jiva10s in stores and they were all really good.

I personally don't see the need to spring for the X but I'm glad it exists.

edit: I'm super stupid. This guitar never had stainless steel frets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Nice. I'm glad these are selling well enough to get 2 new models.
> 
> I'm intrigued by this cheaper one. I'm more concerned with the frets though. Did they change them to nickel and change the pickups to make it cheaper?
> 
> I'm sure the X will be great. But I played multiple Jiva10s in stores and they were all really good.
> 
> I personally don't see the need to spring for the X but I'm glad it exists.
> 
> edit: I'm super stupid. This guitar never had stainless steel frets.



It's been a hit overseas, hence the new budget model.

This makes Nita only the fourth artist to ever get a sub-budget model when they're also selling a MIJ.

Only Steve, Joe, Kiko, and Nita have had a flagship, mid-tier, and budget model all available at once.

EDIT: I'm a dumb dumb. Add Paul Stanley to that list, and Paul Gilbert if you count super limited editions.


----------



## 27InchScale

I personally could do without the gold he on the K720. Sort of a Jem rip off imo.


----------



## Louis Cypher

That's illustrious company for Nita to be in and I think she deserves it too. Good for her


----------



## danpintos

I hope the build quality is acceptable on the Jiva JR... I've been eyeing that finish on Instagram since Nita announced it, knowing full well that when it released I was going to give Ibanez my money. I thought it was going to be at the same price point as the Jiva10. I'll end up changing the pickups regardless, but it could be a pain to find an acceptable one to start modding. I also have my eye on that Yvette Young Talman... I love bright finishes. Ibanez is trying to make me broke!


----------



## DCM_Allan

danpintos said:


> I hope the build quality is acceptable on the Jiva JR... I've been eyeing that finish on Instagram since Nita announced it, knowing full well that when it released I was going to give Ibanez my money. I thought it was going to be at the same price point as the Jiva10. I'll end up changing the pickups regardless, but it could be a pain to find an acceptable one to start modding. I also have my eye on that Yvette Young Talman... I love bright finishes. Ibanez is trying to make me broke!


The Jiva Jr looks similar to the one she posted on IG, however was doing a comparison and the Jiva JR didn't have the same color finish looks more cheaper


----------



## danpintos

DCM_Allan said:


> The Jiva Jr looks similar to the one she posted on IG, however was doing a comparison and the Jiva JR didn't have the same color finish looks more cheaper


That probably explains why it wasn't in the catalog... maybe a last second decision to cut costs with a cheap model so they went with a worse finish too. I thought it looked weird on Ibanez's website too. Damn.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Funny I had to come to SSO to read mostly positive reviews of PIA LOL

I registered the complaint in early December that they are just dropping the ball on the 7 string market banking mostly on lower budget leaving instrument level with very limited offerings. They get it, but, still deaf ears.

The pricing may seem high but you should know there will be hikes on most everything Japanese 2/1. I didn't check the other lines, Max would know.

I also made sure to give my opinion of their concentration of efforts on the AZ at the expense of all the core models that have been around for 30 years. They seem to be searching for some magic combination that will increase sales. If they gave us 7 new colors of RG's in the last 4 months we'd probably be speechless. I have nothing against the AZ, I like it as a concept, I like it as a guitar. I just believe they have so much invested in it they're trying too hard.

It's really nice to see a couple more quality additions to the lefty crew though, especially an AZ. It took a long time for them to get it, but I think they finally have. There absolutely needs to be availability of quality left hand guitars in regular production, which has come a long way from giving us 2 weeks in 1999 to order whatever 3120L's we thought we could sell, because that was all they were making, and it was many years until the next run, so long I'm having trouble remembering what came after the 3120L!! Although I'll blame a little of that on the oxy/valium mix.Thank god for spellcheck! 

I like PIA, I don't love the pickups, then again, they kinda fit. It's a nice facelift to an old model that has definitely gotten people talking about it again, good or bad, any publicity is ..........


----------



## Opion

Ibanez Rules said:


> Funny I had to come to SSO to read mostly positive reviews of PIA LOL
> 
> I registered the complaint in early December that they are just dropping the ball on the 7 string market banking mostly on lower budget leaving instrument level with very limited offerings. They get it, but, still deaf ears.
> 
> The pricing may seem high but you should know there will be hikes on most everything Japanese 2/1. I didn't check the other lines, Max would know.
> 
> I also made sure to give my opinion of their concentration of efforts on the AZ at the expense of all the core models that have been around for 30 years. They seem to be searching for some magic combination that will increase sales. If they gave us 7 new colors of RG's in the last 4 months we'd probably be speechless. I have nothing against the AZ, I like it as a concept, I like it as a guitar. I just believe they have so much invested in it they're trying too hard.
> 
> It's really nice to see a couple more quality additions to the lefty crew though, especially an AZ. It took a long time for them to get it, but I think they finally have. There absolutely needs to be availability of quality left hand guitars in regular production, which has come a long way from giving us 2 weeks in 1999 to order whatever 3120L's we thought we could sell, because that was all they were making, and it was many years until the next run, so long I'm having trouble remembering what came after the 3120L!! Although I'll blame a little of that on the oxy/valium mix.Thank god for spellcheck!
> 
> I like PIA, I don't love the pickups, then again, they kinda fit. It's a nice facelift to an old model that has definitely gotten people talking about it again, good or bad, any publicity is ..........



I too was pretty surprised that many people like the PIA here. I have to say about the AZ however, as someone who’s tastes changed from pointy-RG to more modern fusion and clean-tone focused music I’m more than happy to see the AZ getting more focus but I see your point with the saturation of new models. 

P.S. we hope you are doing well, Rich!


----------



## cip 123

diagrammatiks said:


> that’s literally not what I’m talking about.
> 
> All I’m saying is that once the cnc process is running as intended there’s no reason that an s prestige and an rg prestige shouldn’t be within a hundred dollars of each other.




Do you own a CNC?


----------



## cardinal

The S shape probably takes much longer to cut (curved body) and may cause more rejects because there may be knots/flaws that only become visible as the body is carved down.


----------



## DCM_Allan

What I think is if Ibanez is not making more Prestige S 7 strings, or at least this year, will be a good Idea to seek one of the oldest models online, in example the S5527QFX (which I own one) The other one S6527, I saw some of them on Reverb and other places, I'm happy with my S5527 is a solid boy, and the prices now aren't too bad $1400 + shipping in some cases.


----------



## BillCosby

If they want to keep pushing the AZ line so hard, fine. Add some damn 7 strings to it, then.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The best thing about the AZ is seeing Ibanez actually put some effort into a new line. It feels like "old Ibanez", the brand that would launch a new line with tons of variations. Go all-in on a risk. It was exciting. 

I just want them to go a little further. Give us some 7s, some new/different hardware, crazy colors, something. 

I don't not like the AZ. It's probably a lot closer to the last few guitars I actually bought, but until there's a 7 I'm not likely to actually buy one.


----------



## jwade

diagrammatiks said:


> that’s literally not what I’m talking about.
> 
> All I’m saying is that once the cnc process is running as intended there’s no reason that an s prestige and an rg prestige shouldn’t be within a hundred dollars of each other.



The S shape requires probably quite a lot more carving passes than an RG, I’d think the higher price reflects quite clearly that it’s a product that takes more time & work, and definitely more wear on the tools.

*edit* hadn’t seen cardinals post before I posted, my bad^


cardinal said:


> The S shape probably takes much longer to cut (curved body) and may cause more rejects because there may be knots/flaws that only become visible as the body is carved down.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> The best thing about the AZ is seeing Ibanez actually put some effort into a new line. It feels like "old Ibanez", the brand that would launch a new line with tons of variations. Go all-in on a risk. It was exciting.
> 
> I just want them to go a little further. Give us some 7s, some new/different hardware, crazy colors, something.
> 
> I don't not like the AZ. It's probably a lot closer to the last few guitars I actually bought, but until there's a 7 I'm not likely to actually buy one.



I agree but at some point it starts to reek of Talmans where they tried to hard to make a market where only a niche ever existed. I like the guitar, I like the direction, I just think they're trying too hard to force the model to become mainstream, when that is something that happens organically, not because they put out 7 new colors looking for a combination that generates enough sales. And you are absolutely right, without including a 7 string version, who is running that show? 

Now I'm all for options, especially color, but you know how Ibanez works, they're only going to carry a certain number of SKU's and they're devoting [IMO] too many of them to the AZ in relation to the core models that they made their reputation on. You don't even have an S7 right now, the only new RG7 is an RGD, leaving only 2 RG7's available, both with maple fretboards. [speaking Japanese of course]

I would love to see the RGD released in a regular scale version, both 6 and 7 string



jwade said:


> The S shape requires probably quite a lot more carving passes than an RG, I’d think the higher price reflects quite clearly that it’s a product that takes more time & work, and definitely more wear on the tools.



Fujigen did a cost analysis of all the time and cost of every function of every model 7? years ago and adjusted pricing to match the results. The S takes far more time on the CNC as every bit of the body is cut. Add to that pricing is also determined by order volume. Low volume runs cost more than high volume runs so they are both working against the S price points making it the most expensive guitar to build of the typical solid body bolt ons.


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> The best thing about the AZ is seeing Ibanez actually put some effort into a new line. It feels like "old Ibanez", the brand that would launch a new line with tons of variations. Go all-in on a risk. It was exciting.
> 
> I just want them to go a little further. Give us some 7s, some new/different hardware, crazy colors, something.
> 
> I don't not like the AZ. It's probably a lot closer to the last few guitars I actually bought, but until there's a 7 I'm not likely to actually buy one.


Yes. Give me a 7 string AZ with a rosewood board and crazy neon green metal flake paint like that new talman sig.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez Rules said:


> I agree but at some point it starts to reek of Talmans where they tried to hard to make a market where only a niche ever existed. I like the guitar, I like the direction, I just think they're trying too hard to force the model to become mainstream, when that is something that happens organically, not because they put out 7 new colors looking for a combination that generates enough sales. And you are absolutely right, without including a 7 string version, who is running that show?
> 
> Now I'm all for options, especially color, but you know how Ibanez works, they're only going to carry a certain number of SKU's and they're devoting [IMO] too many of them to the AZ in relation to the core models that they made their reputation on. You don't even have an S7 right now, the only new RG7 is an RGD, leaving only 2 RG7's available, both with maple fretboards. [speaking Japanese of course]
> 
> I would love to see the RGD released in a regular scale version, both 6 and 7 string
> 
> 
> 
> Fujigen did a cost analysis of all the time and cost of every function of every model 7? years ago and adjusted pricing to match the results. The S takes far more time on the CNC as every bit of the body is cut. Add to that pricing is also determined by order volume. Low volume runs cost more than high volume runs so they are both working against the S price points making it the most expensive guitar to build of the typical solid body bolt ons.



The AZ is what the Talmans should have been, and even then it's missing that little 5% of effort that would all but promise them a home run. 

I feel the last few "big things" they've gone for have been misses, and just from them being set in their way. 

It's not all their fault, you can't predict the industry as easily anymore, it's just frustrating sometimes, and that's from the sidelines. I can only imagine your thoughts. 

Hey, hope the hand is feeling better.


----------



## Merrekof

MaxOfMetal said:


> I feel the last few "big things" they've gone for have been misses,


Like the whole X-series, 12-ish years ago? There is just nothing at all left. Only the Xiphos was good for a while. I got the feeling they were trying to fish the small pond where BC Rich was fishing for years.

And the MIJ RGA7? I was kinda disappointed that that got discontinued. I'm a used market guy but I think I saw only one for sale years ago, locally. They are very uncommon.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Merrekof said:


> Like the whole X-series, 12-ish years ago? There is just nothing at all left. Only the Xiphos was good for a while. I got the feeling they were trying to fish the small pond where BC Rich was fishing for years.
> 
> And the MIJ RGA7? I was kinda disappointed that that got discontinued. I'm a used market guy but I think I saw only one for sale years ago, locally. They are very uncommon.



Nah, those were all small fish/single models. I meant huge product shifts, like completely reinventing/relaunching the Talman as pseudo-Strats and Teles.


----------



## c7spheres

Ibanez needs to start listening to the guy they never listen to. You know, that one guy at work that nobody listens to but actually knows what he's talking about. You know he's out there talking about making that Rga blank ebony fretboard with lo pro 25.5 scale 7 string I wish they'd make. He probably want's it to be in all these wild risky colors too, like green, blue, black and red. What a crazy guy. Don't listen to him.


----------



## Merrekof

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nah, those were all small fish/single models. I meant huge product shifts, like completely reinventing/relaunching the Talman as pseudo-Strats and Teles.


Oh ok, never been a fan of those talmans so I let them go by without giving them too much attention. If I want something like a Fender, I'd just buy a Fender. Fender isn't that expensive or out of reach for most people.


c7spheres said:


> Rga blank ebony fretboard with lo pro 25.5 scale 7 string


This! I'm perfectly happy with a solid color in black or whatever. I like those cool finishes and fancy top but I also get bored with them after a while. However I never get bored with plain black!


----------



## possumkiller

Merrekof said:


> Oh ok, never been a fan of those talmans so I let them go by without giving them too much attention. If I want something like a Fender, I'd just buy a Fender. Fender isn't that expensive or out of reach for most people.
> 
> This! I'm perfectly happy with a solid color in black or whatever. I like those cool finishes and fancy top but I also get bored with them after a while. However I never get bored with plain black!


A lot of people want the traditional tones of a Fender but they don't want to do something as lame as buying a Fender so they buy something else that is Fenderesque but still cool. Only old people and country players actually play Fenders un-ironically.


----------



## Vyn

possumkiller said:


> A lot of people want the traditional tones of a Fender but they don't want to do something as lame as buying a Fender so they buy something else that is Fenderesque but still cool. Only old people and country players actually play Fenders un-ironically.



Pretty much this.


----------



## eggy in a bready

possumkiller said:


> A lot of people want the traditional tones of a Fender but they don't want to do something as lame as buying a Fender so they buy something else that is Fenderesque but still cool. Only old people and country players actually play Fenders un-ironically.


You serious? Nearly every kid in a band seems to be playing a jag or jazzmaster these days


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah offset guitars are super hot these days, that's why Suhr and Anderson started making 'em a couple years back


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yeah, Fender is cool again. Their marketing and products have been killing it lately.

Their management shakeup two or three years ago is starting to show dividends.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, Fender is cool again. Their marketing and products have been killing it lately.
> 
> Their management shakeup two or three years ago is starting to show dividends.



Yes their marketing team made all of us think we would get some kind of modern upgraded American model but we just got a special neck joint and people are eating them up.

I for one love those Lead II's. I haven't wanted a Fender since I was just starting


----------



## eggy in a bready

This thing is extremely sick. Might get it over the RGDR4327 tbh


----------



## KnightBrolaire

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Yes their marketing team made all of us think we would get some kind of modern upgraded American model but we just got a special neck joint and people are eating them up.
> 
> I for one love those Lead II's. I haven't wanted a Fender since I was just starting


the ultra neck joint is a joke. AANJ it aint. It's barely contoured compared to most shredder guitars.


----------



## Konfyouzd

What’s lame about buying a Fender? Worrying so much ab the name on your headstock that you make that big a deal ab finding the same thing with a different name on it is lame.


----------



## Vyn

Konfyouzd said:


> What’s lame about buying a Fender? Worrying so much ab the name on your headstock that you make that big a deal ab finding the same thing with a different name on it is lame.



Then I'm happy to be lame haha. Fender do make fine products across all price brackets however like most well-established/popular brands it has a fanbase that I personally find rather cancerous and would rather not be associated with. 

This is just my own theory (might be true, fuck knows) however I think that reasoning I just outlined is a good reason why people stay away from brands/dislike them: they don't like the people associated with those brands.


----------



## eggy in a bready

Vyn said:


> Then I'm happy to be lame haha. Fender do make fine products across all price brackets however like most well-established/popular brands it has a fanbase that I personally find rather cancerous and would rather not be associated with.
> 
> This is just my own theory (might be true, fuck knows) however I think that reasoning I just outlined is a good reason why people stay away from brands/dislike them: they don't like the people associated with those brands.


My guy, everyone everywhere play fenders. They're one of the most popular brands on the planet for good reason. If you're letting their "cancerous fanbase" (???) dissuade you from playing one, well, you're doing yourself a disservice there bud


----------



## Vyn

eggy in a bready said:


> My guy, everyone everywhere play fenders. They're one of the most popular brands on the planet for good reason. If you're letting their "cancerous fanbase" (???) dissuade you from playing one, well, you're doing yourself a disservice there bud



The "cancerous fanbase" comment is directed to the wankers that insist that squires/cheaper brands of a known brand 'aren't real guitars'. Same types of dudes exist in the Gibson camp (Epiphone) and PRS (the amount of guys who rag on the SE line is insane). I'd rather not be lumped into that group - especially being told as a 11-year-old kid that my no-name SG copy "wasn't a real guitar" which at the time made me feel sad and shit about my guitar when what I should have been enjoying was how fun it actually is to play the guitar.

Went a bit ranty there and apologies for I guess being a bit blunt however that level of elitism fanboy (of which unfortunately there is a lot of) can get right royally fucked.


----------



## eggy in a bready

Vyn said:


> The "cancerous fanbase" comment is directed to the wankers that insist that squires/cheaper brands of a known brand 'aren't real guitars'. Same types of dudes exist in the Gibson camp (Epiphone) and PRS (the amount of guys who rag on the SE line is insane). I'd rather not be lumped into that group - especially being told as a 11-year-old kid that my no-name SG copy "wasn't a real guitar" which at the time made me feel sad and shit about my guitar when what I should have been enjoying was how fun it actually is to play the guitar.
> 
> Went a bit ranty there and apologies for I guess being a bit blunt however that level of elitism fanboy (of which unfortunately there is a lot of) can get right royally fucked.


I mean, there's tons of elitism here too. Ibanez Premiums/Iron Labels, ESP E-II/LTD, etc all get undue flak on here just because they're considered budget brands. You need to hold sso to that standard before you start writing off the dad brands for that kind of thing.

And besides, i couldn't imagine playing a guitar, loving everything about it, but ultimately deciding that it wasn't for me simply because some other people did a thing and now the whole brand sucks. That's insane to me


----------



## Vyn

eggy in a bready said:


> I mean, there's tons of elitism here too. Ibanez Premiums/Iron Labels, ESP E-II/LTD, etc all get undue flak on here just because they're considered budget brands. You need to hold sso to that standard before you start writing off the dad brands for that kind of thing.
> 
> And besides, i couldn't imagine playing a guitar, loving everything about it, but ultimately deciding that it wasn't for me simply because some other people did a thing and now the whole brand sucks. That's insane to me



Oh there's brand elitism everywhere - however that memory/feeling has stuck with me. Early impressions as a kid count for so much. The manufacturers (Fender/Gibson/PRS0 make amazing guitars, I've played many of each and enjoyed playing them - just always have this bias in my head against them.


----------



## eggy in a bready

Ah well, that sucks i guess


----------



## possumkiller

eggy in a bready said:


> You serious? Nearly every kid in a band seems to be playing a jag or jazzmaster these days


Yeah but not because they actually think the guitar is cool. It's just some hipster kids being ironic.


----------



## eggy in a bready

possumkiller said:


> Yeah but not because they actually think the guitar is cool. It's just some hipster kids being ironic.




Yeah man, totally


----------



## Lemonbaby

Vyn said:


> Oh there's brand elitism everywhere [...]


Not on SSO!


----------



## c7spheres

eggy in a bready said:


> My guy, everyone everywhere play fenders. They're one of the most popular brands on the planet for good reason. If you're letting their "cancerous fanbase" (???) dissuade you from playing one, well, you're doing yourself a disservice there bud


 I say screw any brand loyalty. Whoever builds the guitar you like best wins wether that be a $100 Squire or a $5k ESP. It's all about playability, tone, and quality. Magic mojo guitars exist on all levels. Some might just need a little tlc to get up to par.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

eggy in a bready said:


> I mean, there's tons of elitism here too. Ibanez Premiums/Iron Labels, ESP E-II/LTD, etc all get undue flak on here just because they're considered budget brands. You need to hold sso to that standard before you start writing off the dad brands for that kind of thing.
> 
> And besides, i couldn't imagine playing a guitar, loving everything about it, but ultimately deciding that it wasn't for me simply because some other people did a thing and now the whole brand sucks. That's insane to me



I dunno dude, I love memeing on this site as much as the next guy but I don't think they're the same.
The guys that bash the SEs, Squiers, Epiphones, etc all seem to do it out of a lack of respect. I remember talking to this guy and we were hitting it off pretty well, he asked what I played and when I told him my current favorite was my blue PRS he asks "Is it a PRS, or an SE?" and when I said it was an SE Custom 24, I got "Yeah see, that's an SE, not a PRS. That's not an actual Paul Reed Smith, it's a knockoff," and the conversation was over. That kind of stuff.

The stuff with the Premiums / Iron Labels and such doesn't seem to be people _looking down_ on those guitars so much as it is just lamenting bad QC. My assessment is that most of the people here actually love the Premiums and Iron Labels, but just wish they were built to a higher standard so that you wouldn't have to deal with build flaws on them. I've never seen anyone refer to a Premium as 'a knockoff,' or anything similar. I guess there's some of that in the ESP camp with all of the branding changes, but even still, none of that seems to be in the same kind of vein as what you see with the dadrock brands.


----------



## c7spheres

Ordacleaphobia said:


> ...... I remember talking to this guy and we were hitting it off pretty well, he asked what I played and when I told him my current favorite was my blue PRS he asks "Is it a PRS, or an SE?" and when I said it was an SE Custom 24, I got "Yeah see, that's an SE, not a PRS. That's not an actual Paul Reed Smith, it's a knockoff," and the conversation was over. That kind of stuff.



Yeh, This kind of stuff is annoying. I think it just shows when people are ignorant (not meant in a derogetory way) to what really matters in a guitar. I've had this exact conversation with a guy who wanted a custom PRS 7 made and I told him just get an SE and upgrade it and it was like he wrote me and my opinion off ever since then every time we talk about guitars.
- I've played SE's before and guess what, they don't suck. A custom is not worth the extra $3k-$4k , imo. You're paying for what factory builds it, a PRS logo, more attention to detail and better wood, pickups, and hardware. Basically most of it is better, but the SE doesn't suck. It still played great and sounded good.
- To each his own and what matters to them, but spending more doesn't necessarily mean a better playing or sounding guitar. I firmly believe each guitar is unique sounding and playing (to a certain extent) and the setup and final touches like fret ends and neck shaping etc are really important. I learned this lesson the hard way buying customs only to sell them off and accept that my $500 Ibanez was more comfortable for me.



Ordacleaphobia said:


> I guess there's some of that in the ESP camp with all of the branding changes, but even still, none of that seems to be in the same kind of vein as what you see with the dadrock brands.



I think this stuff probably does have to do with the branding, like you're saying, and is working on a subconscious level. SE get's hate because it don't say PRS. LTD, E-II ect gets it because it don't say ESP. Squire because it don't say Fender, Epiphone because it dont' say Gibson etc. 
- I bet it also has to do with people thinking that because of where they're made that they suck and most of all I'd guess the older people think it because back in the day a lot of the quality did suck on some of these. I don't think most people realize how up to par and how much these foreign factories have upped their game. I was skeptical when I first played some of these but with brands like the older Agiles for instance, I was especially impressed. That being said, there are a lot of crappy cheap guitars out there.


----------



## c7spheres

Sorry if this is a repost. I didn't see it here yet.


----------



## bnzboy

K720 eh..Come on Ibanez, spill the beans! More details!!


----------



## Leviathus

Munk always seems like a cool dude in interviews, thanks for sharing @c7spheres 

"the custom shop will build me shit all day!"


----------



## DCM_Allan

c7spheres said:


> Sorry if this is a repost. I didn't see it here yet.



Definitely I want both


----------



## Opion

possumkiller said:


> A lot of people want the traditional tones of a Fender but they don't want to do something as lame as buying a Fender so they buy something else that is Fenderesque but still cool. Only old people and country players actually play Fenders un-ironically.



I feel personally attacked 

not really though but seriously - I have a Strat and a Tele. If the type of music I play didn’t involve the need for 24 frets, a tremolo that stays in tune (no floyd), dual humbuckers, with tones reminiscent of Fenders and a need for SS frets (screw steel wool-ing nickel frets), I would still happily play my Fender’s live. I’ve played the Suhr Classics and they’re killer Strats, but not a strat. I guess that’s more of what this comment is referring to. Some guys are just more in the middle where they like some modern features that Fender still don’t provide in a production model. I found happiness in the Charvel DK/Ibanez AZ lines.


----------



## Vyn

c7spheres said:


> Sorry if this is a repost. I didn't see it here yet.




That shot of the back shows a 5-piece wenge/maple neck so I'm guessing it'll be the standard Prestige 7 profile.


----------



## jephjacques

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I dunno dude, I love memeing on this site as much as the next guy but I don't think they're the same.
> I remember talking to this guy and we were hitting it off pretty well, he asked what I played and when I told him my current favorite was my blue PRS he asks "Is it a PRS, or an SE?" and when I said it was an SE Custom 24, I got "Yeah see, that's an SE, not a PRS. That's not an actual Paul Reed Smith, it's a knockoff," and the conversation was over.



Wow, what a shithead!


----------



## SJShinn

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I dunno dude, I love memeing on this site as much as the next guy but I don't think they're the same.
> The guys that bash the SEs, Squiers, Epiphones, etc all seem to do it out of a lack of respect. I remember talking to this guy and we were hitting it off pretty well, he asked what I played and when I told him my current favorite was my blue PRS he asks "Is it a PRS, or an SE?" and when I said it was an SE Custom 24, I got "Yeah see, that's an SE, not a PRS. That's not an actual Paul Reed Smith, it's a knockoff," and the conversation was over. That kind of stuff.
> 
> The stuff with the Premiums / Iron Labels and such doesn't seem to be people _looking down_ on those guitars so much as it is just lamenting bad QC. My assessment is that most of the people here actually love the Premiums and Iron Labels, but just wish they were built to a higher standard so that you wouldn't have to deal with build flaws on them. I've never seen anyone refer to a Premium as 'a knockoff,' or anything similar. I guess there's some of that in the ESP camp with all of the branding changes, but even still, none of that seems to be in the same kind of vein as what you see with the dadrock brands.



Yeah, Fuck all that. The SE line is pretty friggin' solid as far as imports go. Seen a few lemons, but far less than some other brands. In all honesty, my 2009 SE Singlecut plays circles around my 2005 Gibson Les Paul Studio. The SE has nice medium low action with very little buzz, whereas my Gibson needs some fretwork to get to that level. Still a great guitar, but the SE just has it beat. Change the pickups in an SE and you have a KILLER guitar for a fair price used or new.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Herman Li's streaming on Twitch and I think he just confirmed he left Ibanez?


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Herman Li's streaming on Twitch and I think he just confirmed he left Ibanez?


I think that was already confirmed wasn’t it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> I think that was already confirmed wasn’t it?


Was rumored and VERY heavily hinted but it's never been outright stated I think.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was rumored and VERY heavily hinted but it's never been outright stated I think.


Ah well I just kinda assumed. When you drop off Ibanez site and split your time between twitch streaming kiesels, playing prs live, and throwing your actual sig guitars in the shower, you’re probably not gonna be on the roster long.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> Ah well I just kinda assumed. When you drop off Ibanez site and split your time between twitch streaming kiesels, playing prs live, and throwing your actual sig guitars in the shower, you’re probably not gonna be on the roster long.



Yeah the writing was on the wall for awhile.


----------



## Zado

Accepting bets for the next endorsement. I say Jackson, but could be some unknown brand, like MAB did.


Hype for him making his own brand of WMI guitars.


----------



## Vyn

Zado said:


> Accepting bets for the next endorsement. I say Jackson, but could be some unknown brand, like MAB did.
> 
> 
> Hype for him making his own brand of WMI guitars.



Money would be on PRS to be honest. Already has a Private stock with an Ibanez bridge in it.


----------



## Zado

Vyn said:


> Money would be on PRS to be honest. Already has a Private stock with an Ibanez bridge in it.


Mmm is he still the superfast player that makes funny noises with guitar tremolo and stuff? Cause that's not the player I'd associate with PRS


----------



## Vyn

Zado said:


> Mmm is he still the superfast player that makes funny noises with guitar tremolo and stuff? Cause that's not the player I'd associate with PRS



I would have thought so too, however before Holcomb got his sig with PRS the idea of a modern metal guitarist being associated with that brand was laughable, now the Holcomb sigs are considered fantastic metal guitars and PRS has huge kudos in the metal community. PRS definitely have their target audience however they don't seem to be shy about looking at other niches as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Mmm is he still the superfast player that makes funny noises with guitar tremolo and stuff? Cause that's not the player I'd associate with PRS



Dude owns a couple of PRS guitars, one made to the same specs of the EGEN. And he's also apparently friends with Paul himself so he has connections.


----------



## Zado

Vyn said:


> I would have thought so too, however before Holcomb got his sig with PRS the idea of a modern metal guitarist being associated with that brand was laughable, now the Holcomb sigs are considered fantastic metal guitars and PRS has huge kudos in the metal community. PRS definitely have their target audience however they don't seem to be shy about looking at other niches as well.


I'm not familiar with this Holcomb guy, but I've always associated Herman Li with hyper shredding, and personally I've never played a PRS that inspired me playing fast. I guess we'll see!



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude owns a couple of PRS guitars, one made to the same specs of the EGEN. And he's also apparently friends with Paul himself so he has connections.



Does his PRS have the bite on the upper horn as well?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The PRS SE SVN I briefly owned had a PRETTY fucking thin neck. I'm also guessing if he worked with PRS he'd PROBABLY have his own custom neck profile. 

Dude seems versatile enough, though. As said above, he owns Music Mans, Kiesels... Several different guitars besides Ibanez. 



Zado said:


> Does his PRS have the bite on the upper horn as well?



God I hope not.


----------



## xzacx

Vyn said:


> I would have thought so too, however before Holcomb got his sig with PRS the idea of a modern metal guitarist being associated with that brand was laughable, now the Holcomb sigs are considered fantastic metal guitars and PRS has huge kudos in the metal community. PRS definitely have their target audience however they don't seem to be shy about looking at other niches as well.



I don’t know where you got that info but PRS has had a metal association for a pretty long time. Those Paul Allender and Mikael Akerfeldt models were around way before the Holcomb came along—those aren’t the only ones either, not to mention tons of nu metal bands. Even the Waring PRS came before the Holcomb.


----------



## Albake21

I keep seeing suggestions on where he will go next, but no one has yet to give the scenario where he doesn't go anywhere. I mean, he doesn't need to go anywhere. He's a famous guitar player and he clearly loves all kinds of guitars. Maybe he doesn't want to go to any specific company and just wants to play whatever. 

Or screw it, maybe he'll go Abasi


----------



## Vyn

xzacx said:


> I don’t know where you got that info but PRS has had a metal association for a pretty long time. Those Paul Allender and Mikael Akerfeldt models were around way before the Holcomb came along—those aren’t the only ones either, not to mention tons of nu metal bands.



Didn't even know Allander and Akerfeldt played PRS. I've been under a rock apparently on that one, I stand corrected


----------



## xzacx

Vyn said:


> Didn't even know Allander and Akerfeldt played PRS. I've been under a rock apparently on that one, I stand corrected


If you ever wanted a PRS with bat inlays, the Allender model is the one you’re gonna want to look for hahah.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> Didn't even know Allander and Akerfeldt played PRS. I've been under a rock apparently on that one, I stand corrected



Paul Allender had a sig model back in 2007. akerfeldt had a sig model as well. 

And yes Mikael used PRS before they went prog.


----------



## yan12

Sucks to deal with elitist idiots...when people say crap like that you just have to laugh. We are in the golden age of luthiers and machines. I have done well enough to be able to afford very nice things and I can tell you Fender and Gibson guitars made in the 50's and 60's are collectable and pricey due to RARITY only. They play like firewood compared to today's guitar. I have held vintage guitars in my very own hands that approach insane $$$$$ that make me cry. The fret tangs, the bridges, the necks themselves...all junk by today's standards. Yet they command a price.

I play some very nice gear these days but all my younger years were on pawnshop fixers, and I learned so much about the construction of guitars it was invaluable. Yes, Fender custom has turned an innovative corner with Thorn being there, but they always made nice guitars. But it will take some major, major convincing to tell me a $10k Fender is better than a $5k Schecter, Esp, Suhr, Anderson level custom. I have had both and Fender has nothing on those builders or many others. Gibson is an absolute joke of a custom shop compared to those brands. They have not had an original thought in well over 60yrs. I never buy the name brand hype of anything as anyone with a brain and some experience knows quality when they see and feel it.


----------



## aesthyrian

cip 123 said:


> Ah well I just kinda assumed. When you drop off Ibanez site and split your time between twitch streaming kiesels, playing prs live, and throwing your actual sig guitars in the shower, you’re probably not gonna be on the roster long.



He only played that PRS live for one song during twitch con. I can't comment on the Kiesel use during streams, but I have seen him play other brands.. but a lot of guys do that, Matt Heafy comes to mind.

And the guitars in the water... he's did that a few years ago on 70,000 tons of metal 2015. If anything, it's a testament to the quality of that decade old EGEN prototype as he played it after that as well.

And he actually is still on the Ibanez website https://www.ibanez.com/asia/artists/detail/115.html

So really, none of that is a huge giveaway that he has left Ibanez. And he has still not said a damn thing himself. Of course, I have no doubts that he is in fact leaving Ibanez. Two weeks ago on his instagram he said "I have been designing a brand new guitar which will be a major upgrade!" on a photo of him playing the PRS. https://www.instagram.com/p/B68j1Y3HIsR/


----------



## Vyn

aesthyrian said:


> He only played that PRS live for one song during twitch con. I can't comment on the Kiesel use during streams, but I have seen him play other brands.. but a lot of guys do that, Matt Heafy comes to mind.
> 
> And the guitars in the water... he's did that a few years ago on 70,000 tons of metal 2015. If anything, it's a testament to the quality of that decade old EGEN prototype as he played it after that as well.
> 
> And he actually is still on the Ibanez website https://www.ibanez.com/asia/artists/detail/115.html
> 
> So really, none of that is a huge giveaway that he has left Ibanez. And he has still not said a damn thing himself. Of course, I have no doubts that he is in fact leaving Ibanez. Two weeks ago on his instagram he said "I have been designing a brand new guitar which will be a major upgrade!" on a photo of him playing the PRS. https://www.instagram.com/p/B68j1Y3HIsR/



Worth noting that Heafy himself is possibly leaving Epiphone as there was an Instagram post a while back saying grab an MKH sig while you can as they are being discontinued.


----------



## BillCosby

Vyn said:


> Worth noting that Heafy himself is possibly leaving Epiphone as there was an Instagram post a while back saying grab an MKH sig while you can as they are being discontinued.


I had the feeling he'd leave eventually once he got that first Aristides.


----------



## cip 123

aesthyrian said:


> He only played that PRS live for one song during twitch con. I can't comment on the Kiesel use during streams, but I have seen him play other brands.. but a lot of guys do that, Matt Heafy comes to mind.
> 
> And the guitars in the water... he's did that a few years ago on 70,000 tons of metal 2015. If anything, it's a testament to the quality of that decade old EGEN prototype as he played it after that as well.
> 
> And he actually is still on the Ibanez website https://www.ibanez.com/asia/artists/detail/115.html
> 
> So really, none of that is a huge giveaway that he has left Ibanez. And he has still not said a damn thing himself. Of course, I have no doubts that he is in fact leaving Ibanez. Two weeks ago on his instagram he said "I have been designing a brand new guitar which will be a major upgrade!" on a photo of him playing the PRS. https://www.instagram.com/p/B68j1Y3HIsR/



https://www.instagram.com/p/B67lpp3nkV5/

This is what I meant by the shower. Not exactly the politest thing to do with you guitars when the company most likely gave them to you for free.

Using a PRS live, doesn't really matter for how many songs, he still plasters it over his social media with promotion.

Companies can generally have contracts that encourage you to play only their brand I believe Schecter had a contract with Loomis which was similar and led to him leaving (though they were willing to work something out and he just up and left). I don't know what Hermans was like though.

As far as being on the site, his sig has been pulled which is enough to say Ibanez are pulling back from him.

So yea I'd say it kind of is a give away actually, a guy who has always had the best things to say about Ibanez and his models, now off the site, treating his guitars like crap and promoting other companies. Maybe Ibanez got tired of him going "Lol hey guys can I have a new one this one got all wet again crazy!"

Or maybe I'm reading too much in to it because I think treating a guitar like that is just f*cking stupid.


----------



## aesthyrian

cip 123 said:


> Or maybe I'm reading too much in to it because I think treating a guitar like that is just f*cking stupid.



What do you mean? He taped the control cavity!


----------



## cip 123

aesthyrian said:


> What do you mean? He taped the control cavity!


Ah yes the age old tape trick, don’t worry about your guitar neck you’ve taped the control cavity, it’s waterproof now


----------



## Skullet

Vyn said:


> Worth noting that Heafy himself is possibly leaving Epiphone as there was an Instagram post a while back saying grab an MKH sig while you can as they are being discontinued.



You mean the post where he says they’re making a whole new Epiphone MKH line lol?


----------



## Vyn

Skullet said:


> You mean the post where he says they’re making a whole new Epiphone MKH line lol?



The one I saw was an instagram story without mentioning the new line, only that there were x number of units left and that they would be discontinued.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Zado said:


> Accepting bets for the next endorsement. I say Jackson, but could be some unknown brand, like MAB did.
> 
> 
> Hype for him making his own brand of WMI guitars.



Lol or he will go through multiple builders and eventually start delivering guitars 4 years later


----------



## ramses

Would anyone with good historical knowledge of Ibanez care to speculate about when would a Pia 7-string can be expected?

I want to pre-order the pink one, but not being a 7-stringer is an issue.


----------



## aesthyrian

I wouldn't hold my breathe, personally.


----------



## xzacx

ramses said:


> Would anyone with good historical knowledge of Ibanez care to speculate about when would a Pia 7-string can be expected?
> 
> I want to pre-order the pink one, but not being a 7-stringer is an issue.



Considering the 7V7 didn't come out until 2013—roughly 25 years after the Jem was introduced—I wouldn't expect one for a long time, if ever.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ramses said:


> Would anyone with good historical knowledge of Ibanez care to speculate about when would a Pia 7-string can be expected?
> 
> I want to pre-order the pink one, but not being a 7-stringer is an issue.



It took 25 years for them to release a JEM 7-string. 

Don't see a PIA 7 in the immediate future.


----------



## Hollowway

ramses said:


> Would anyone with good historical knowledge of Ibanez care to speculate about when would a Pia 7-string can be expected?
> 
> I want to pre-order the pink one, but not being a 7-stringer is an issue.



They’re going to release a pink Pia 7 a week from never.


----------



## ramses

xzacx said:


> Considering the 7V7 didn't come out until 2013—roughly 25 years after the Jem was introduced [...]





MaxOfMetal said:


> It took 25 years for them to release a JEM 7-string.





Hollowway said:


> They’re going to release a pink Pia 7 a week from never.



Ouch!

Drop D it is ... I guess.


----------



## c7spheres

ramses said:


> Would anyone with good historical knowledge of Ibanez care to speculate about when would a Pia 7-string can be expected?
> 
> I want to pre-order the pink one, but not being a 7-stringer is an issue.


 If only you didn't want one. Then they would build it. But now it's to late unless you truly give up all hope in them. Don't worry, you'll still get to see the only one they make for Steve Vai and shove in all their advertisements just to tease you and piss you off. It's the Ibanez way. 
- No, I'm not bitter. Why do you say that? : )


----------



## Hollowway

c7spheres said:


> If only you didn't want one. Then they would build it. But now it's to late unless you truly give up all hope in them. Don't worry, you'll still get to see the only one they make for Steve Vai and shove in all their advertisements just to tease you and piss you off. It's the Ibanez way.
> - No, I'm not bitter. Why do you say that? : )



That's almost true. I was talking with Nick Yoffe (Axe Palace) on the phone a couple of weeks ago about guitars, and I told him how I juuuuust missed Bret Beebe's 7v7 that he sold on FB. Nick said it was funny, because when they came out a few years ago they didn't sell well at all. They hung around in stores quite a while. But now they've reached cult status, and we all want one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> That's almost true. I was talking with Nick Yoffe (Axe Palace) on the phone a couple of weeks ago about guitars, and I told him how I juuuuust missed Bret Beebe's 7v7 that he sold on FB. Nick said it was funny, because when they came out a few years ago they didn't sell well at all. They hung around in stores quite a while. But now they've reached cult status, and we all want one.



I had two. You're not missing anything.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

MaxOfMetal said:


> I had two. You're not missing anything.



Depends how on what you’re looking for. They were a great looking, Prestige level, 25.5” scale 7string. If you want more than that, no you’re not missing anything. If that’s the sort of thing you’re after, then the JEM7V7 was great...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Depends how on what you’re looking for. They were a great looking, Prestige level, 25.5” scale 7string. If you want more than that, no you’re not missing anything. If that’s the sort of thing you’re after, then the JEM7V7 was great...



They were a dolled up UV777PBK for the most part, necks were very similar. Quality was to be expected. 

Really, you're paying for the aesthetic package. 

Which is totally fine. Especially if you're into that thing.


----------



## couverdure

Vyn said:


> The one I saw was an instagram story without mentioning the new line, only that there were x number of units left and that they would be discontinued.


Matt said two weeks ago that he and Epiphone are making a new MKH model. Considering the new line Epiphone just revealed has Fishman Fluences, the new MKH would be the same now that he's using them along with the Evertune.
https://twitter.com/matthewkheafy/status/1214923345109618688


----------



## DCM_Allan

ramses said:


> Would anyone with good historical knowledge of Ibanez care to speculate about when would a Pia 7-string can be expected?
> 
> I want to pre-order the pink one, but not being a 7-stringer is an issue.


Pre order it with Rich ibanez rules


----------



## DCM_Allan

Now that I remember I'm disappointed that Ibanez didn't come with the RGA7 signature of Bowen.


----------



## DCM_Allan

I really wanted the 7 strings version


----------



## musicaldeath

I'm still waiting on the blue and silver 6 string with 27 frets that Jake has...


----------



## Merrekof

DCM_Allan said:


> Now that I remember I'm disappointed that Ibanez didn't come with the RGA7 signature of Bowen.
> View attachment 76877


I was more dissapointed that this wasn't available:


If I ever got Ibanez to build me a guitar it would be this. With Jake's Titans that is.


----------



## c7spheres

Merrekof said:


> I was more dissapointed that this wasn't available:
> View attachment 76879
> 
> If I ever got Ibanez to build me a guitar it would be this. With Jake's Titans that is.


 Oh, Look. He's got one too along with Munky. Another guitar they won't make available to the public but keep showing in photo shoots. It's that RGA 7 stinrg with LoPRo I keep talking about. I'd buy that guitar if they actually sold it. Gettng really sick of Ibanez. The Rga-7 with a LoPro is my design by the way. Just sayin. : )


----------



## Albake21

Merrekof said:


> I was more dissapointed that this wasn't available:
> View attachment 76879
> 
> If I ever got Ibanez to build me a guitar it would be this. With Jake's Titans that is.


Still my absolute favorite of his. Jake has such good taste in guitars, much like his 27 fret blue one.


----------



## Merrekof

c7spheres said:


> Oh, Look. He's got one too along with Munky. Another guitar they won't make available to the public but keep showing in photo shoots. It's that RGA 7 stinrg with LoPRo I keep talking about. I'd buy that guitar if they actually sold it. Gettng really sick of Ibanez. The Rga-7 with a LoPro is my design by the way. Just sayin. : )


Actually this photo is from 2010. This was his first LACS, I think. This was years before he got his own sig model. But yeah, Munky's new Apex looks killer, it was an instant reminder of the abovementioned guitar.


----------



## Jan

Merrekof said:


> Actually this photo is from 2010. This was his first LACS, I think. This was years before he got his own sig model. But yeah, Munky's new Apex looks killer, it was an instant reminder of the abovementioned guitar.


Love the Apex, but seriously string gauge (factory) 054 for DROP A??? HOW ON EARTH IS THIS EVEN POSSIBLE ON THE 25.5 SCALE??? Is this a joke?
Apologies if someone has already posted this:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jan said:


> Love the Apex, but seriously string gauge (factory) 054 for DROP A??? HOW ON EARTH IS THIS EVEN POSSIBLE ON THE 25.5 SCALE??? Is this a joke?
> Apologies if someone has already posted this:




Munky is known for liking slinky strings. It's part of his sound.


----------



## danpintos

Jan said:


> Love the Apex, but seriously string gauge (factory) 054 for DROP A??? HOW ON EARTH IS THIS EVEN POSSIBLE ON THE 25.5 SCALE??? Is this a joke?
> Apologies if someone has already posted this:




I remember when I first started playing on my shitty Epiphone in middle school. Didn't have the money or means to get new strings for months at a time, and I was a fan of death metal. Drop A on 9-46... did it sound good? Hell no LOL. But it's possible.


----------



## natedog_approved

danpintos said:


> I remember when I first started playing on my shitty Epiphone in middle school. Didn't have the money or means to get new strings for months at a time, and I was a fan of death metal. Drop A on 9-46... did it sound good? Hell no LOL. But it's possible.



Kinda unrelated, but I was in a shitty grindcore (maybe? who knows it was _really_ bad) in middle school and I played a Squire Strat. Gotta use the tools at hand sometimes.


----------



## Bigredjm15

When I was that young I barely paid any attention to string gauges, whatever felt good and played good was all that mattered. Also, I'm not a hard picker at all so lighter gauges on a 25.5 7 string has been perfect to me! But I'm a firm believer that sometimes popular opinion has to be broken to make newer and cooler paths. To each their own and keep rocking that's all that matters.


----------



## zenonshandro

Merrekof said:


> View attachment 76879
> 
> If I ever got Ibanez to build me a guitar it would be this. With Jake's Titans that is.





c7spheres said:


> Another guitar they won't make available to the public but keep showing in photo shoots. It's that RGA 7 stinrg with LoPRo I keep talking about. I'd buy that guitar if they actually sold it.





Merrekof said:


> But yeah, Munky's new Apex looks killer, it was an instant reminder of the abovementioned guitar.



There's this archetypal set of aesthetics that's just perfect. And then there's what they're making. Would love an RGA with side dots and tasteful gray-scale. Trem, 27" scale, hell, 27 frets too...


----------



## c7spheres

zenonshandro said:


> There's this archetypal set of aesthetics that's just perfect. And then there's what they're making. Would love an RGA with side dots and tasteful gray-scale. Trem, 27" scale, hell, 27 frets too...


- Yep. I prefer the 25.5 though, but then I say Ibanez needs a new guitar series called the Archetype Series or some other cheezy name. They can all be made by any luthier out there as a ghost build so they could put the smaller luthiers to work. 
- The only catch for these luthiers is they would have to meet the quality specs exhaustively put forth from Ibanez. This way every aspect of wood quality, build, fit and finish etc would have to be met. The finished guitars would go to a centralized Ibanez quality control center for approval. If the guitar doesn't pass then Ibanez techs would have to bring it up to spec in order to make it pass or recycle it. This would prevent some counterfieting. Of course special stamps or rfi'ds would be used by Ibanez to show it's genuine. I know it's fantasy, but Come on Ibanez, just looking for that RGA-7 with a LoPro and blank ebony board, not made of mahogany and no poop burl top. I guess the easiest way is to just become a pro, get endorsed and have them make you one.


----------



## Bigredjm15

Well it's time to git gud


----------



## c7spheres

Bigredjm15 said:


> Well it's time to git gud


 But then I'd have to actually practice! I'm thinking of getting in touch with some of the custom shop guys and just bribing them. If that don't work maybe resort to blackmailing (just kidding).


----------



## jwade

Jan said:


> Love the Apex, but seriously string gauge (factory) 054 for DROP A??? HOW ON EARTH IS THIS EVEN POSSIBLE ON THE 25.5 SCALE??? Is this a joke?



Man, Dino Cazares uses 56/46/36/26/17/13/10 for ADGCFAD (which is what Korn also tunes to, not dropped A) and it obviously works pretty well. It really only requires a lighter picking technique, but is totally useable.


----------



## Leviathus

Every day i wake up my GAS grows for the K7 20th. Wonder how limited they'll be (providing they make it from prototype>production which i think they will).


----------



## Vyn

Leviathus said:


> Every day i wake up my GAS grows for the K7 20th. Wonder how limited they'll be (providing they make it from prototype>production which i think they will).



I wouldn't be surprised if the final production model ended up being Sugi made.


----------



## Leviathus

Vyn said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the final production model ended up being Sugi made.


I would, the one he has in the video from NAMM is from Fujigen. Why would they switch to Sugi?


----------



## nyxzz

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I dunno dude, I love memeing on this site as much as the next guy but I don't think they're the same.
> The guys that bash the SEs, Squiers, Epiphones, etc all seem to do it out of a lack of respect. I remember talking to this guy and we were hitting it off pretty well, he asked what I played and when I told him my current favorite was my blue PRS he asks "Is it a PRS, or an SE?" and when I said it was an SE Custom 24, I got "Yeah see, that's an SE, not a PRS. That's not an actual Paul Reed Smith, it's a knockoff," and the conversation was over. That kind of stuff.
> 
> The stuff with the Premiums / Iron Labels and such doesn't seem to be people _looking down_ on those guitars so much as it is just lamenting bad QC. My assessment is that most of the people here actually love the Premiums and Iron Labels, but just wish they were built to a higher standard so that you wouldn't have to deal with build flaws on them. I've never seen anyone refer to a Premium as 'a knockoff,' or anything similar. I guess there's some of that in the ESP camp with all of the branding changes, but even still, none of that seems to be in the same kind of vein as what you see with the dadrock brands.



that guy is a dumbass because the PRS SE I've had have been really really good


----------



## c7spheres

Leviathus said:


> Every day i wake up my GAS grows for the K7 20th. Wonder how limited they'll be (providing they make it from prototype>production which i think they will).


 I'd buy one just for the neck. If it didn't have the inlay.


----------



## Vyn

Leviathus said:


> I would, the one he has in the video from NAMM is from Fujigen. Why would they switch to Sugi?



I don't think they specified the factory, just that it was from Japan. I was thinking Sugi as because it's probably going to be a low volume/collectors thing they could justify the cost of making it at Sugi. Look at the M8M, that could have been made at Fujigen.


----------



## Leviathus

Vyn said:


> I don't think they specified the factory, just that it was from Japan. I was thinking Sugi as because it's probably going to be a low volume/collectors thing they could justify the cost of making it at Sugi. Look at the M8M, that could have been made at Fujigen.



I'm just sayin the guitar Munky has in the clip is a Fugijen, look at the headstock when he shows the back. 



c7spheres said:


> I'd buy one just for the neck. If it didn't have the inlay.



Funny the K7 inlay (in the vid at least) seems to have kind of a peek-a-boo effect depending on how the light hits it. Wonder if that was semi-intentional cos alotta folks don't like it lol.


----------



## c7spheres

Another pretty neat interview with Mr. Vai . He's shows the PIA at one point and explains why he he changed the grip. That green one looks really nice in this video. I really like it now. BTW, the Jem ain't going anywhere. Also talks about his Synergy Module and gives some more insight and tips in general. I love how he interviews. Gives a touchy answer about modelling.


----------



## 77zark77

Vai is god
I'd like like him to put a guitar on the market that none like
Non-consensual designs need time - if time is excessive, it's art, you can't understand


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> Another pretty neat interview with Mr. Vai . He's shows the PIA at one point and explains why he he changed the grip. That green one looks really nice in this video. I really like it now. BTW, the Jem ain't going anywhere. Also talks about his Synergy Module and gives some more insight and tips in general. I love how he interviews. Gives a touchy answer about modelling.




The MII JEMs and UVs, as well as acoustics, will remain in production. 

The PIA is the flagship, MIJ product for at least the 2020 MY.


----------



## Jan

jwade said:


> Man, Dino Cazares uses 56/46/36/26/17/13/10 for ADGCFAD (which is what Korn also tunes to, not dropped A) and it obviously works pretty well. It really only requires a lighter picking technique, but is totally useable.


I didn't say Korn tunes to drop A (don't know, don't care): what I meant is that drop A is the factory setup for this guitar.


----------



## bnzboy

Leviathus said:


> Every day i wake up my GAS grows for the K7 20th. Wonder how limited they'll be (providing they make it from prototype>production which i think they will).


Same here. I wanted to own the K7 model so badly when it came out but I was a student with no money... and finally maybe I can afford one now


----------



## Merrekof

bnzboy said:


> Same here. I wanted to own the K7 model so badly when it came out but I was a student with no money... and finally maybe I can afford one now


Yep, I can relate. I did pass up on two or three used ones through the years because I was saving up for other stuff or couldn't justify more Ibanez 7's. Korn was one of my biggesrt influences for playing guitar.


----------



## Velokki

https://www.andertons.co.uk/namm-el...tsr-premium-electric-guitar-tropical-seafloor

Ummm.... a Premium model for 1419 pounds? That's almost 1700 euros? PREMIUM, REALLY?


----------



## spudmunkey

Velokki said:


> https://www.andertons.co.uk/namm-el...tsr-premium-electric-guitar-tropical-seafloor
> 
> Ummm.... a Premium model for 1419 pounds? That's almost 1700 euros? PREMIUM, REALLY?



To add another conversion...$1,863 USD.


----------



## danpintos

Velokki said:


> https://www.andertons.co.uk/namm-el...tsr-premium-electric-guitar-tropical-seafloor
> 
> Ummm.... a Premium model for 1419 pounds? That's almost 1700 euros? PREMIUM, REALLY?



Unfortunately I think this is just a test to see if people will seriously drop that kind of money on Premium. We can only hope people vote with their wallets this year.


----------



## Merrekof

I remember a time when you could buy a Prestige for around 1400€ and I'm not even that old.

Edit: I get the feeling these are the norm. BkP's, special hardware, a cool, artsy finish,.. they all add up.


----------



## possumkiller

Merrekof said:


> I remember a time when you could buy a Prestige for around 1400€ and I'm not even that old.
> 
> Edit: I get the feeling these are the norm. BkP's, special hardware, a cool, artsy finish,.. they all add up.


The last prestige I bought brand new cost me $849USD hard currency.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

danpintos said:


> Unfortunately I think this is just a test to see if people will seriously drop that kind of money on Premium. We can only hope people vote with their wallets this year.



Hey, if they're as bulletproof as the Fujigen stuff more power to them- that definitely looks like an $1800 guitar. It'd be nice if they actually used the tight-end R, but you know, whatever. 
I've been hearing that the Premium line has been getting tighter and tighter these last couple years. If they're on parity with Fujigen these days or at least close to it I have no issue with them charging that kind of dosh, it's just a question of if.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Merrekof said:


> I remember a time when you could buy a Prestige for around 1400€ and I'm not even that old.
> 
> Edit: I get the feeling these are the norm. BkP's, special hardware, a cool, artsy finish,.. they all add up.



It's the norm, I remember when you could by a top of the range Japanese JEM for that much, I think the first FP I saw advertised in a magazine was £1099! ... but I AM that old.


----------



## Vyn

possumkiller said:


> The last prestige I bought brand new cost me $849USD hard currency.



The cheapest Presitge (RGR652AHBF) I purchased new last year was around $1200USD. Last time I saw prices less than $1k USD new was over ten years ago


----------



## aesthyrian

Velokki said:


> https://www.andertons.co.uk/namm-el...tsr-premium-electric-guitar-tropical-seafloor
> 
> Ummm.... a Premium model for 1419 pounds? That's almost 1700 euros? PREMIUM, REALLY?



wow that's one ugly ass guitar


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yeah that's insane pricing for a premium. You can still get prestiges under 1800 usd allllllllll day, either used or new


----------



## beerandbeards

RG550 $999 and call it a day


----------



## xzacx

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah that's insane pricing for a premium. You can still get prestiges under 1800 usd allllllllll day, either used or new


Not to mention a used USA Jackson in any shape you want with money left over for pickups of your choice, lots of new E-IIs, pre-Prestige MIJ Ibanez for a quarter of the price—the list of better ways to spend $1,800 on a guitar is very long when it comes to this one.


----------



## chris9

Velokki said:


> https://www.andertons.co.uk/namm-el...tsr-premium-electric-guitar-tropical-seafloor
> 
> Ummm.... a Premium model for 1419 pounds? That's almost 1700 euros? PREMIUM, REALLY?


that is insane I just bought a New J custom RGR7 for 1750 euros


----------



## diagrammatiks

Ya people buy a lot of these. In the facebook groups premiums and iron labels and axions ngd all the time. hardly ever see prestige ngds anymore.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Ya people buy a lot of these. In the facebook groups premiums and iron labels and axions ngd all the time. hardly ever see prestige ngds anymore.



The trend has been off buying for specs vs. quality for a long time now.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> The trend has been off buying for specs vs. quality for a long time now.



Although the Prestige Uppercut with around the same specs was 2500. Is this price really that far off from where it should be.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Although the Prestige Uppercut with around the same specs was 2500. Is this price really that far off from where it should be.



I don't think the price on any of these pricier Indo builds is that egregious in itself.

I just think there are better options, from a quality standpoint, in the lineup, which makes these seem pretty bad to some.

Personally, I'd rather grab an understated Prestige than a blinged out Premium/Iron Label/Axion Label whatever.

Want quality? Grab a lower spec Prestige.
Want specs? Grab a fancier Indo.
Want both? The Prestige 5k models or JCs.

Something for everyone. Folks just tend to get worked up just because something they don't like exists. It becomes a target where the attitude is "they don't make exactly what I want because they make that".


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think the price itself on any of these pricier Indo builds is that egregious in itself.
> 
> I just think there are better options, from a quality standpoint, in the lineup, which makes these seem pretty bad to some.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather grab an understated Prestige than a blinged out Premium/Iron Label/Axion Label whatever.
> 
> Want quality? Grab a lower spec Prestige.
> Want specs? Grab a fancier Indo.
> Want both? The Prestige 5k models or JCs.
> 
> Something for everyone. Folks just tend to get worked up just because something they don't like exists. It becomes a target where the attitude is "they don't make exactly what I want because they make that".


Exactly. They don't make a grey metallic satin prestige rga7 with a lo pro and dimarzios. They instead waste everybody's time with all this premium iron axxxion label crap.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> Exactly. They don't make a grey metallic satin prestige rga7 with a lo pro and dimarzios. They instead waste everybody's time with all this premium iron axxxion label crap.



Eh. Folks have no problem buying lower quality LTDs or Schecters or whatever fly-by-night Chinese rip off of the above. 

But they seem to be plenty happy. 

Besides, for most guitar is a hobby, not a lifestyle. Not everyone wants to spend $3k+ on a guitar. If they even have that kind of disposable income.


----------



## Merrekof

MaxOfMetal said:


> Personally, I'd rather grab an understated Prestige than a blinged out Premium/Iron Label/Axion Label whatever.


Yes, exactly!


possumkiller said:


> Exactly. They don't make a grey metallic satin prestige rga7 with a lo pro and dimarzios. They instead waste everybody's time with all this premium iron axxxion label crap.


Get rid of the DiMarzios and I'm on board!


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> Besides, for most guitar is a hobby, not a lifestyle. Not everyone wants to spend $3k+ on a guitar. If they even have that kind of disposable income.



Hit the nail on the head. If you have the amount of disposable income to buy $3k USD guitars regularly you probably have other interests outside of music as that kind of money opens up all sorts of hobbies. Heck I consider myself quite lucky and well off however $3kUSD, heck even at $2kUSD it’s a game of diminishing returns, especially for an interest that is only a hobby.

Now if it was a career it would make a whole lot more sense buying instruments at that price.


----------



## possumkiller

Yes. Which is why I always wonder why people pay almost 2k for some Indonesian crap that comes in a cardboard box when you can get good Japanese made stuff with a hard case for slightly more or even the same or less sometimes.


----------



## Leviathus

MaxOfMetal said:


> Personally, I'd rather grab an understated Prestige than a blinged out Premium/Iron Label/Axion Label whatever.


Preach!


----------



## MikeH

Snagged my RG652LWFX for $1,000 new on closeout. You'd be hard pressed to convince me to spend an additional $800 on a lower level model.


----------



## josh1

My local guitar center has a gorgeous Prestige, blue with black pickguard. (Sorry I forgot which model it is) for $720. I think I might go grab it today.


----------



## couverdure

You all preach about better quality being the only thing worth spending yet I've seen more NGD threads for newer Iron/Axion Labels than the RG8820, which has everything folks here really want (J Custom, AAA flame maple, SS frets, Lo-Pro, Fishman Fluence). It just seems funny that they're always complaining about the amount of lower-end models that are being put out yet finding anyone owning a new Prestige is basically a needle in the haystack, like they're really trying to stay true to the "Buy a used Prestige" code.


----------



## diagrammatiks

couverdure said:


> You all preach about better quality being the only thing worth spending yet I've seen more NGD threads for newer Iron/Axion Labels than the RG8820, which has everything folks here really want (J Custom, AAA flame maple, SS frets, Lo-Pro, Fishman Fluence). It just seems funny that they're always complaining about the amount of lower-end models that are being put out yet finding anyone owning a new Prestige is basically a needle in the haystack, like they're really trying to stay true to the "Buy a used Prestige" code.



uh I don't do that. A lot of the members here feel like purchasing for absolute value is the only right thing to do. That's not how most people buy stuff.

That being said I'll only ever buy used prestiges. There's so many of them.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Man I got my eye on a loved rg2550 now...


----------



## Musiscience

josh1 said:


> My local guitar center has a gorgeous Prestige, blue with black pickguard. (Sorry I forgot which model it is) for $720. I think I might go grab it today.



Probably an RG652 in Cobalt Blue. Great guitar, had one of them. Can't go wrong for 720$, especially if new.


----------



## bastardbullet

I don’t really get the iron/axion label bashing at all. The QC on these lines may still seem a little bit, idk “meh” but, other than the sharp fretends plague i haven’t really seen one with any major issues or structural defects. 

I do get the rage against the finishes of some series coming out different (let’s say lamer) than how these were advertised/displayed, but throwing these lines into fire without a thought is nonsense to me.

Premium’s on the other hand; if the ibanez guys are only relying on some non-fancy pukeburl tops, bkp’s and unicorn finishes for people to splash out the cash, i agree that’s not gonna work.

I loved my rga71al and rgd61al since day one. These two just became my primal workhorses immediately but i’m still a sucker for saber’s. Until ibanez comes up with a proper S7, i won’t bother what they are up to.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Musiscience said:


> Probably an RG652 in Cobalt Blue. Great guitar, had one of them. Can't go wrong for 720$, especially if new.


More likely the 655. 652 didn't get pickguard. But yea. Used Prestige is the best.


----------



## Louis Cypher

posting this in here, even tho its not NAMM related it is loosely Ibanez 2020 news related, but a few pages back there were some posts over Daniel Vadim Von's move to Ibanez and the pic of his very cool (imo) UV777 with green dot mods, I stumbled on this video of the tech who did the mods for him. Cool video and the UV777 with the green dot mods looks great...... hoping for something later this year for the 30th Anniversary Universe from Ibanez



also as I am struggling to find a UV7BK or PWH to buy I am considering a UV777 to perhaps mod....


----------



## Musiscience

ThePIGI King said:


> More likely the 655. 652 didn't get pickguard. But yea. Used Prestige is the best.


You are correct, 655! I had one in Firestorm orange, it was great! Ibanez got me confused with their model names haha


----------



## MikeH

couverdure said:


> You all preach about better quality being the only thing worth spending yet I've seen more NGD threads for newer Iron/Axion Labels than the RG8820, which has everything folks here really want (J Custom, AAA flame maple, SS frets, Lo-Pro, Fishman Fluence). It just seems funny that they're always complaining about the amount of lower-end models that are being put out yet finding anyone owning a new Prestige is basically a needle in the haystack, like they're really trying to stay true to the "Buy a used Prestige" code.


Yeah, it’s really weird that people will take what they can get at a price point that they can afford, as opposed to spending almost $4,000 on a J. Custom.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

couverdure said:


> You all preach about better quality being the only thing worth spending yet I've seen more NGD threads for newer Iron/Axion Labels than the RG8820, which has everything folks here really want (J Custom, AAA flame maple, SS frets, Lo-Pro, Fishman Fluence). It just seems funny that they're always complaining about the amount of lower-end models that are being put out yet finding anyone owning a new Prestige is basically a needle in the haystack, like they're really trying to stay true to the "Buy a used Prestige" code.



There's such a thing as a middle ground. 

Also, probably 1% of guitars purchased get NGDs on the internet, and not even 1% of that is here.


----------



## Viginez

Louis Cypher said:


> posting this in here, even tho its not NAMM related it is loosely Ibanez 2020 news related, but a few pages back there were some posts over Daniel Vadim Von's move to Ibanez and the pic of his very cool (imo) UV777 with green dot mods, I stumbled on this video of the tech who did the mods for him. Cool video and the UV777 with the green dot mods looks great...... hoping for something later this year for the 30th Anniversary Universe from Ibanez
> 
> 
> 
> also as I am struggling to find a UV7BK or PWH to buy I am considering a UV777 to perhaps mod....



idk, the green doesn't fit all the abalone and chrome...leave the uv7bk alone...


----------



## josh1

It is a RG655M.


----------



## MIL8

Viginez said:


> idk, the green doesn't fit all the abalone and chrome...leave the uv7bk alone...



Yea without the green dots on the neck it just looks weird. Now if it had green pyramids......


----------



## ExileMetal

Honestly as someone with too many Prestiges, I started checking out Iron Labels and Premiums recently as they were trying more interesting stuff that wasn’t available at all on Prestiges.

In general, they just come setup a little worse, and then there’s less important stuff like the way knobs feel when they turn.

Overall I can say I’ve really enjoyed them for the most part. Last year’s RGIX6DLB I picked up secondhand as I had no 6 at the time. Honestly, it’s a great instrument, I find it more fun to play at times than my Prestiges. I also practically stole an RGIF8 from a seller here, and after slotting in different pickups and a setup I reach for it a lot.

I guess my point as a Prestige “fan” is that you should figure out if the guitar has mojo that you bond with and find inspiring. The prices are up across the board, but it’s gonna be finishes and features that would get me interested, personally. New Prestiges have to compete with my 2014 RG752 with BKPs, PLEK, and I’ve bonded with for 6 years. The most recent prestige I got was the AP Limited Run RGDR, because it is an insane guitar on all levels.


----------



## Tuned

possumkiller said:


> Yes. Which is why I always wonder why people pay almost 2k for some Indonesian crap that comes in a cardboard box when you can get good Japanese made stuff with a hard case for slightly more or even the same or less sometimes.


maybe this happens when they are led by advertising people and the bling. But I wouldn't bet on that. Makes me wonder at times.


----------



## possumkiller

Tuned said:


> maybe this happens when they are led by advertising people and the bling. But I wouldn't bet on that. Makes me wonder at times.


I think sometimes just being new and a little innocent ignorance. I remember my first Ibanez was a 7620 NOS I got for $699 in 2002. I loved it. My next Ibanez was an RGT42FM I bought in 2003 brand new for the same price. I thought I was getting an absolute steal because it was a neck through with a flame top and binding and stuff. Turned out I still didn't really know shit about Ibanez and it was cheaper because it was Korean instead of Japanese with a veneer top and a cheaper Edge Pro II trem. I thought I was getting something like those RGT3120s that were out at the time. It was a great guitar though. I was just new to guitar still and lived in the middle of nowhere with no real way to experience a lot of different types of guitars. Finding that 7620 was a miracle at the time. Finding my LTD M200 was even more of a miracle. Nobody had heard of ESP back then.


----------



## Tuned

possumkiller said:


> I think sometimes just being new and a little innocent ignorance. I remember my first Ibanez was a 7620 NOS I got for $699 in 2002. I loved it. My next Ibanez was an RGT42FM I bought in 2003 brand new for the same price. I thought I was getting an absolute steal because it was a neck through with a flame top and binding and stuff. Turned out I still didn't really know shit about Ibanez and it was cheaper because it was Korean instead of Japanese with a veneer top and a cheaper Edge Pro II trem. I thought I was getting something like those RGT3120s that were out at the time. It was a great guitar though. I was just new to guitar still and lived in the middle of nowhere with no real way to experience a lot of different types of guitars. Finding that 7620 was a miracle at the time. Finding my LTD M200 was even more of a miracle. Nobody had heard of ESP back then.


yes, as guys just put it, for many the guitar is a hobby, and many don't go a path long enough before they loose interest to get to know their stuff well. My boss at my previous job was kinda that type of a guy. He bought random POS guitars he liked based literally on what they looked like in the shop, and the couple of times I took his guitars in my hands, they wouldn't have any setup, and one had rusty demo strings it had been sold with. I helped him find a few nice thingies at a good price but I am not sure he even plays them.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

LA Custom Shop Tour






EDIT: A lot of cool stuff in the video, including an FR 7-string for Yvette Young


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I cannot wait to see Satch bust out that yellow JS.


----------



## Leviathus

The ATD passion prototype body looks sick.


----------



## c7spheres

I've come to accept the fact that Ibanez will probably never make anything all in one guitar that I want to buy. They will always fall short in some way and continue to disappoint. It's why I had my custom made back in 99' and why I've had others made since then. All companies do this. All I was hoping for is an RGA with LoPro, not made of mahogany, a blank black ebony fretboard and 3- or 5 pc maple neck, but they just aren't gonna do it. Boo hoo.
- Does anyone know a luthier that can make an RGA 7 string body fit for LoPro and old style 66mm neck pocket and also has a good reputation? The people I know locally are to busy right now to do it.


----------



## aesthyrian

Perle guitars maybe? They have all sorts of cool stuff on their reverb page such as 7 string Destroyers, Proline, and I saw an RGD, but no RGA. An email or phone call wouldn't hurt.


----------



## c7spheres

aesthyrian said:


> Perle guitars maybe? They have all sorts of cool stuff on their reverb page such as 7 string Destroyers, Proline, and I saw an RGD, but no RGA. An email or phone call wouldn't hurt.


 Thanks for suggesting. I tried them but they don't do RGA's unfortunately.


----------



## dirtool

That's what I mean, why need a paper top?
Ibanez can do all finishes you can imagine.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Leviathus said:


> The ATD passion prototype body looks sick.


All the samples he did were so much better than the production guitars.


----------



## Leviathus

Ibanez Rules said:


> All the samples he did were so much better than the production guitars.



Ahh, what could have been...


----------



## c7spheres

Leviathus said:


> Ahh, what could have been...


 Yes, This is the stuff they should sell but never do, or at least haven't in 30 years. Especially those on the right. Me like.


----------



## Webmaestro

danpintos said:


> He's been spending a LOT of time with Tosin livestreaming on Twitch. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up with Abasi guitars.



If no one's already mentioned this: Looks like Al Joseph might be leaving Ibanez as well. I've been seeing him playing a Kiesel, and a recent Instagram post of his strongly hints at a new partnership.

As a big Ibanez fanboy, I feel like all my favorite artists keep leaving Ibanez (actually, I blame Ibanez, not the artists).

I was really hoping for an Al Joseph signature model too. I love LOVE his blue-and-gold theme... with that maple fretboard.


----------



## Albake21

Webmaestro said:


> If no one's already mentioned this: Looks like Al Joseph might be leaving Ibanez as well. I've been seeing him playing a Kiesel, and a recent Instagram post of his strongly hints at a new partnership.
> 
> As a big Ibanez fanboy, I feel like all my favorite artists keep leaving Ibanez (actually, I blame Ibanez, not the artists).
> 
> I was really hoping for an Al Joseph signature model too. I love LOVE his blue-and-gold theme... with that maple fretboard.


 I absolutely love his LACSs. I can't stand seeing some of my favorite artists going over to Kiesel...


----------



## Mathemagician

Kiesel is likely offering what might generally be a cleaner deal in their endorsement tiers, reduced price/free gear, a sig model (with revenue share) with no sales quota - since they’re made to order they don’t sit on a shelf so less pressure to spec something “popular”. And naturally since they’re MIA, generally speaking there is a higher QC floor for the end buyer than “random cool decal MIC guitar”.


----------



## AndiKravljaca

I have to admit, when I saw that PRS Herman Li guitar I decided I no longer know what is real anymore.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Don't know if it's been posted in here before, but I got to play/see one of the prestige ibbys in frozen ocean today at guitar center. Easily one of the coolest finishes Ibanez has done in ages. It's basically a blue candy marble over an ash top. Sorry about the halfassed pics, it was really hard to photograph.


----------



## BTS

KnightBrolaire said:


> Don't know if it's been posted in here before, but I got to play/see one of the prestige ibbys in frozen ocean today at guitar center. Easily one of the coolest finishes Ibanez has done in ages. It's basically a blue candy marble over an ash top. Sorry about the halfassed pics, it was really hard to photograph.



I really like this blue. Wish theyd offered a hard tail version of this.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> Don't know if it's been posted in here before, but I got to play/see one of the prestige ibbys in frozen ocean today at guitar center. Easily one of the coolest finishes Ibanez has done in ages. It's basically a blue candy marble over an ash top. Sorry about the halfassed pics, it was really hard to photograph.


There's one at my local guitar center that I play often. The finish looks WAY better in person than in pictures.


----------



## diagrammatiks

AndiKravljaca said:


> I have to admit, when I saw that PRS Herman Li guitar I decided I no longer know what is real anymore.



man I didn't watch the video for the longest time because i thought it was just a c24.

but it's a c24 that's super thin like an S. OMIGOD.

I haven't bought a prs in a long time...but i might need this one.


----------



## aesthyrian

Albake21 said:


> I absolutely love his LACSs.



I'm sure you'll see a NGD of it here soon enough.


----------



## gunch

diagrammatiks said:


> man I didn't watch the video for the longest time because i thought it was just a c24.
> 
> but it's a c24 that's super thin like an S. OMIGOD.
> 
> I haven't bought a prs in a long time...but i might need this one.



That's if they even make any more


----------



## Musiscience

diagrammatiks said:


> man I didn't watch the video for the longest time because i thought it was just a c24.
> 
> but it's a c24 that's super thin like an S. OMIGOD.
> 
> I haven't bought a prs in a long time...but i might need this one.



I have seen pictures, but never a video. Can you link it? Can't seem to locate it myself.


----------



## eggzoomin

wannabguitarist said:


> Oh shit, there's a matching Kelly? Was that solid quilted maple too? I (and a # of other members  ) used to have that stealth. Definitely miss that guitar.
> 
> View attachment 76245



I'll sell it you back if you like?


----------



## wannabguitarist

eggzoomin said:


> I'll sell it you back if you like?



Haha I do miss it but I can't justify expensive gear purchases now; especially 7-strings as I grab one of my two 6-strings 95% of the time I play now. I sold the guitar to fund my car hobby which hasn't gotten cheaper over the last 5 (6?) years . If priorities ever change I'll let you know


----------



## eggzoomin

wannabguitarist said:


> Haha I do miss it but I can't justify expensive gear purchases now; especially 7-strings as I grab one of my two 6-strings 95% of the time I play now. I sold the guitar to fund my car hobby which hasn't gotten cheaper over the last 5 (6?) years . If priorities ever change I'll let you know



Ah, still with the cars? And yeah, nearly seven years now - time flies! I'm 90% set on selling it myself - that's why I logged in here for the first time in ages. It's a wonderful thing, but I rarely play any of my Jacksons any more and sixes when I do. I've got my eye on a Jazzmaster and a 335, so the 7 will probably go up for sale.


----------

